# June /July 2018 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in June / July 2018

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi everyone!

I hope it's ok if I kick things off. 

My DH and I have been TTC for five years now. I have pcos, and my husband has azoospermia as a result of childhood cancer. We will be using donor sperm on a long protocol.

I don't have set dates yet for anything, but now that the ds is at the clinic, I've been told to call with my next period. All being on time, I should start DR the first week of June. 

I look forward to getting to know you all! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Hi Mrs Meggy Penny,

I think this is probably the right board for me!! I’m also using donor sperm due to my husband having asoospermia. Had a failed cycle in March / April but hoping to go again when AF shows her face! Expecting that in the next week then will start northisterone around day 17. I’m on the short protocol so judging by last cycle I’m expecting egg collection some time at the end of June. My meds are being doubled this time so fingers crossed we get better results! Is this your first cycle? xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi Molly87! It sounds like we'll be in a similar timeline, at least at the beginning. My AF is due sometime next week as well, but I'll start DR on cd 21.

Sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work out. Hopefully with the changes they've made, this will be your round!  Yes, this is my first cycle so I don't entirely know what to expect. We're just trying to stay positive.

How long have you been TTC? xxx

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

I’ll try and help with any advice I can although obviously haven’t done the long protocol. I’ve just had a little bit of bad news. The HFEA introduced new legislation meaning a certificate is needed for import from the USA which is where I got DS for the last round. I was told it would be 3 months so I have found another EU donor to avoid the wait. I have now just been told my clinic have put a stop on all imported sperm while they ensure they are complying with everything!! Hoping they will lift the stop in time for starting next cycle but feel in limbo now! xx


----------



## Breeble

Hey guys!

We start our treatment at the beginning of June! First time for us. Ivf, short protocol, feeling nervous and excited about it! We have unexplained infertility, suspected borderline issues for both of us but nothing diagnoseable. We have a daughter who is 2 already who we got lucky with on a chlomid cycle, but it’s not worked for number 2. We’ve had 4 pregnancies since her but nothing that has stuck. 

Fingers crossed for everyone cycling!


----------



## Molly87

Welcome Breeble!

Well after bad news yesterday I’ve been told the ban has been lifted on importing EU donor sperm and AF has arrived so I’m officially ready to go! If it’s anything like my last cycle I’ll take northisterone from day 17 for 10 days then will have a bleed and be ready to go with the injections in mid June. 

Breeble what meds are you on? 

xx


----------



## Breeble

That’s great news Molly, much be such a relief! 

I’m not sure which meds do what, I have a whole list! Could the Bemfola be the one you mean? I’ve no idea!


----------



## Molly87

Ha that doesn’t mean anything to me but then everyone is always on such different meds. I’m on Merional and cetrotide.


----------



## Pink84

Hi everyone

Hope this is the right place... starting long protocol first time on 2 June

Feeling nervous now, not sure what to expect!

Fingers crossed for all of us! xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi everyone! 

Molly - I'm glad they've lifted the ban! We're using an EU donor, but we haven't had any issues so far. I'm glad that yours has gotten all cleared up and just in time!

Breeble - Fingers crossed this is the cycle that works for you! 

Pink - Welcome! This is my first cycle and I'm on the long protocol too. I'm not sure what to expect either, but that's what this board is for! We're all here to support each other. 

What meds is everyone on? I'll be on buserelin for DR and Menopur for stims. Anyone have any experience with either of these?


Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveshoes

Hi everyone!

I hope I’m posting in the right group... I’m on the short protocol and I think I’ll start with the meds around 1 June. This is our first attempt at IVF after two years of ttc (we are 40 and 45 so couldn’t keep trying much longer!!) I’m just on the train home from work, our big box of drugs arrived today so I’m (weirdly) looking forward to getting home and having a nosy! I’ve got my scan and appointment with the nurse on Tuesday next week so I’m assuming that I will get some kind of schedule from them there.

I’m trying to be positive but realistic as I know that at my age the chances are low. It’s exciting and scary all at the same time


----------



## odineen

Hi girls

Also think this is the board for me! 

I’m   For a sibling for my twin boys. Af should arrive Sunday/Monday and should start sniffing day 21 11th ish June. I’m away first week of July so should be stinking around the 6th but will know more once at comes!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Welcome loveshoes and odineen! I look forward to getting to know both of you!

Loveshoes - My husband (who is 40) and I are about to embark on our first round too. It seems like quite a few of us so far are first timers.

Odineen - Waiting for af is the worst, isn't it? I'm currently waiting for her to show up too. Here's hoping she shows up soon so we can get started! Fingers crossed this is our time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

hey ladies - hoping its ok to jump in.

We are currently waiting for AF to arrive to get started on our 2 FET attempt. 1 fresh cycle and 1 FET attempted but no luck yet. Feeling nervous as just want this so desperately. Partner and i been TTC for 5 years. Unexplained for us which is so frustrating.

Heres hoping its 3rd time lucky for us.

Sending you all lots of love and baby dust

Jen

x


----------



## odineen

Awe I’m glad to see people in the same situation as me! In theory my af should arrive today or tomorrow but I’m half expecting it to be late cause I’m waiting on it!jen & mrs meggy are you on day 21 after it comes or are you straight on to your protocol?


----------



## jenstuttz

odineen - as mine is a frozen cycle i will be injecting buserlin for around 2 weeks from day 1 this is to stop ovulation. Last time i had to take it for another couple of weeks to fully shut them down. Then i think i take prognova for another 2 weeks to thicken my lining  etc ready for transfer, Then they plan a date for embryo transfer and defrost our egg on the day of transfer. It is such a roller coaster waiting to hear its thawed ok.

We are lucky living in the north east we get 3 full cycles and we have will have had 4 attempts of our first one. (1st cycle i didn't really respond so they tried IUI as to not waste the egg we had but just didnt do collection)

Jen 

x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Odineen - I'm day 21 after it starts. I'm on the long protocol. AF was supposed to be here Thursday, but I finally started having some spotting last night. I'm hoping she'll really start soon so I can phone the clinic today. Are you on the long or short protocol? 


Jenstuttz - How lucky are you to get three rounds! My DH is from Newcastle (not sure if you're from that area), and it's beautiful! I live in the East Midlands, and we get one fresh round and all frozen transfers from that round covered. DH and I have also been ttc for 5 years. I hope this is the time for both of us!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Hello everyone another 1st timer here. We have a little boy age 3.5 and have been trying for the last three years. All tests come back clear apart from my eggs due to my age 42 in June. We have had all pre tests done on nhs but over to private funding now. It's so scary though all that money for 5-10% chance.

We will be doing short protocol and be signing docs and getting meds 1st june when at is due ready to start end of June when at arrives.

I need to go into work this morning and tell them as I can't keep the appointments from them anymore. I have my amh blood test tomorrow.

Good luck everyone and glad I found this board 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## odineen

Jen- I’ve always started long protocol even with my frozen. I was really hoping I’d be short this time as I over stunned my last fresh cycle!

Mrsmeggy- I’m hoping mine arrives today we’ll likely be down regging at the same time. I’m on holidays 1sr week in July so will probably start stimming when I’m away!

Impulse- welcome. It’s like your whole life goes on hold when you go through this lol! My twins are 4 and we’re hoping for a sibling also!


----------



## jenstuttz

Morning Ladies,

Still no bloody sign of AF despite all the usual pre AF symptoms! Argh!! Hate waiting.

Odineen - i get so confused with all the names tbh, our clinic doesnt call them long/short when doing frozen cycle so i dont really know hahah.

MrsMeggy - We are just extremely lucky that our trust is one of 3/4 that offer the full 3 NICE recommended cycles, but i wouldn't be surprised if in the future it changes. We are so thankful and it takes some of the pressure off knowing its not all or nothing. It really is such a postcode lottery and so unfair. We like about 10 mins outside of Durham and i love it.

Impulse - Welcome to the madhouse! Good luck with telling work and your treatment. It horrifying the cost of IVF and the meds. 

Hope everyone is having a good day 

Thanks

Jennifer


----------



## Pink84

Lots of us first timers then! I start long protocol on day 21 - 2nd of June.

Im still trying to work out timetable of when everything will be? I know its different for everyone!

We only get one go on the NHS, so praying for lots of eggs!

Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Impulse76

Morning all.  The boss was brilliant and said I can take what time I needed so that's a relief.  His friend and wife were going through ivf so he understood.

Going for my mha blood test this morning last test before we sign up.  This she said will determine the level of drugs I will need and how much they will be. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## odineen

Impulse that’s great that your boss was so ok with it. Will make the process that bit less stressful!

Pink. Are you due af on the 2nd or is that when you start drugs?


----------



## odineen

Af is here! Whoop whoop. Called the clinic this morning and she said she have a look at it and call me back.


----------



## Pink84

I start drugs on 2nd June, day 21!

I find out everything tomorrow, what drugs etc as I was told originally I would be short protocol but they changed it to long, so am just wondering now what the timeline will be!

Impulse - That's great your work were good, must be so difficult when they are not as so many appointments!

Odineen - So you are all set! What date does that mean you start meds?


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Odineen - My af officially started today too! I guess we'll be on roughly the same schedule. I actually just got off the phone with the nurse, and she's said that I'll start DR on the 11th of June. I've booked in for consents and my first scan. They give you a lot of information so make sure you have some paper handy. 

Impulse - I'm sure that was a huge relief to find out your boss will be so good about it!

Pink - That's kind of annoying that they switched protocols on you like that. Hopefully, it'll work out for the best! 

Jen - Durham is gorgeous! I've only ever been once and that was about 10 years ago, but I loved it. It was so pretty! I live in between Nottingham and Lincoln but not close enough to claim either. 

Molly and Breeble - Hope you're both doing ok! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveshoes

Hey @Impulse76 Good to hear your work is being accommodating! I’m also doing short protocol, my first time.

I just had my pre-cycle scan to check everything was ok, I came out feeling quite positive as the Dr counted 10 follicles, which is more than I had at my initial consultation.. I also had an appointment with the nurse to do all the paperwork, demonstration of how to take the injections etc and a loose plan. All ready now to start the meds on day 1 of next cycle, which should be around 1 June. It’s scary but exciting!!!


----------



## odineen

Fab new mrs meggy I was expecting to start sniffing 12th but we’ll see on the phone call!

Love shoes - that’s exciting about the follicles. I wasn’t told anything about folicals at mine just that they looked lovely!

Pink you’ll be about a week ahead of us!


----------



## loveshoes

Odineen - how nice to have your follicles complimented!!  You’re not at Kings in London are you? The doctor who did my xonsultation told em my ovaries were beautiful, haha!


----------



## Pink84

Oh loveshoes looks like you will be leading the charge then if you are doing SP! 

Its so nice to have other people to talk to about this. I hope everyone else is getting on ok and all have lovely follicles  

Im really nervous about the drugs, not so much the needles more the side effects! I suffered bad enough on Clomid!


----------



## Trying Newcastle

Hi everyone, I have just found out we will be starting first cycle long protocol on 12 June. We have MFI and been TTC for 2 years. I will be on buserelin and then menopur. Nervous and excited to get started. Look forward to chatting to you ladies and gaining any advice/ exeperience I can from you all.


----------



## loveshoes

Pink84 - no pressure then!!!  As is our first time it’s all so unknown, I’m also nervous about how I’m going to respond to the medication, both mentally and physically. It all seemed VERY real this morning when I had a demo of them.

Trying Newcastle - welcome


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Odineen - At my initial consultation, j asked for the injection. I cannot stand anything being squirted up my nose, and the thought of an aftertaste, gives me the heebie jeebies. I just really hate it. Have the clinic called you back yet?

Loveshoes - How exciting! You not only have a plan, but you have more follicles this time! The 1st isn't far away. How are you feeling about it all?

Pink - I'm feeling nervous about it all too. This is very first round of trying anything so I have absolutely no idea how I'm going to feel. At least we'll all have each other if it gets to be too much. 

Trying Newcastle - Welcome! My DH is from Newcastle too, but we don't live there. It's a gorgeous city though. Our stories sound very similar. We have mfi as well, and I'm going to be on buserelin and Menopur on long protocol for the first time too! I'll only be a day ahead of you as well. I hope it all goes well for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## odineen

No phone call yet but I think she is arranging for us to choose our sperm donor. The boys sperm donor can’t be used again as since the boys were born we found out that there is a generic blood clotting disorder that is genetic. Luckily they don’t have it so need to choose new sperm. Disappointed that they won’t be full siblings.

Mrs meggy my first 2 rounds I injected the the last flesh and frozen I sniffed. Thought it was much easier sniffing. 

Trying brilliant we’ll all be quite close together. 

Pink. I’m worried about the drugs as I’ve reacted differently every time. They are reducing my men for this time I I over stimulated last time and I’m worried I’ll hardly get any this time!

Love shoes. I’m in Northern Ireland but they must see a lot of overdoes ha ha!


----------



## loveshoes

mrsmeggypenny - were are probably having similar feelings, I’m nervous and excited - it seemed to moved up a gear at my appointment today.

odineen - what are you sniffing?


----------



## odineen

Love shoes - burslin instead of injections


----------



## Pink84

loveshoes - was your appointment today an info session? I have mine tomorrow so will probably feel the same!

odineen - I don't think I am being given a choice of sniffing of injections! I bet that is a worry, but they are experts at this so I am sure they are ensuring you have the best chance!


----------



## loveshoes

No one has mentioned sniffing bursting instead of injections to me, are these for the long protocol then?

Pink84 - I had an appointment with the nurse which involved reading and signing paperwork, a run through of the medication I need to take and when and how, and then a schedule. I got a form which has the cycle days on it and the nurse has written on it  what to do on which day. I also had a scan with the doctor and she was looking to check thatf my womb lining was thin, counting my follicles and that I didn’t have  any cysts.


----------



## Pink84

Oh this is my 1 go with NHS so we have a whole day of I think group meetings with Nurses/Embryologist/Consultant and then a 1-2-1 with a nurse who will go through what yours did I suppose! they haven't mentioned a scan... the last one I had was March!

Yes am guessing that is for long protocol only, as you don't need to down reg. Wonder if I will be given the sniffing option, I don't know what I would choose!

Looks like we are all nervous about the drugs then...


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick one as im working late so no time for personals.

AF made her appearance so starting tomorrow we are off!

2 weeks injecting buserlin and then scan on the 6th to check the lining is thin.

Eek!!!

Jen


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Jen - How exciting! Looks like you're the very first one to start! You'll have to let us all know what's going on. The next person doesn't start until the 1 June. 

Odineen - I have absolutely no doubt that sniffing is easier. It's just one of my quirks. I can't take anything by nose. I have no idea why. Good luck with the sperm donor! I'm using one too. 

Loveshoes - Yes, the buserelin is for the long protocol. It sounds like you had a very busy day! How did it all go? 

I think the doctors mostly go with the sniffing for buserelin (unless there are reasons you can't sniff). However because I know myself, I know I just can't do it and asked for the injections. Sorry if I caused anybody to worry! It's just a weird flaw of mine. 

Hope everyone else is well!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Welcome everyone - this board is really filling up! I really struggle to do personals using my phone for this but will try at some point!

Things have moved a little quicker for me than expected! I started Northisterone yesterday which I’ll take for 10 days then I should have a bleed. I’m booked in for a baseline scan on 5th June so should start stimming then! I’ve had my meds doubled from last time so I’m a little nervous about side effects. I didn’t really have any last time but the doctor was over cautious with the medication as I have a high AMH and because of my age am high risk of OHSS. I only ended up with 4 eggs. The doctor said he was genuinely worried I may get it this time so fingers crossed I won’t feel too bad! 

My experience from last time is that the injections are nowhere near as bad as you think! I hate injections but found it quite easy to do them. 

We get 3 cycles as well in Warrington which is amazing - just starting cycle 2 so hopefully this is the one! 

xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening Ladies!

Time for a proper catch up

Welcome - trying newcastle are you being treated at CFL or QE?

Odineen - shame about having to have a different donor but good that both your little boys don't have the genetic condition. They are so stringent with checks etc now which is reassuring but i can understand how would feel about them not being full siblings. Fingers crossed they sort it quickly for you.

Mrsmeggypeggy - I'm so excited. I had to take the buserlin for a around 4 weeks last time to shut my ovaries off last time. Then it was 2 weeks to build the lining up and 2 weeks to transfer so I'm hoping some of you catch up if its the same! By the end i was so fed up of it but its a means to an end i keep telling myself. Tonight OH half suggested a nice relaxing playlist to calm me when injecting. Some of his suggestions cracked me up. The prodigy's 'smack my ***** up' and 'because i got high' had me rolling on the floor haha. Bloody geordies humor!

Pink84 - long protocol is normally about 2 weeks longer than short protocol in my experience. It just depends how long it takes your ovaries to shut down. Good luck, it is a lot to take in and can be really nerve wracking but will all be worth it in the end hopefully. 

Loveshoes - Its depends on trusts i think most now use the injections rather than sniffing. I wasn't given the choice just told i was injecting. Oh the joys!

Molly - My first cycle i was high risk of OHSS so they started me off on such a low dose i only ended up with one follicle! Luckily they just told us to try IUI and said it wouldn't class as one of our chances and adjusted my doses. The next try we got 12 eggs collected and 7 fertilized and then we got 1 fresh transferred and 2 for the freezer so fingers cross they can get your numbers right this time.

AFM - excited about our last frozen embryo (Anna) we had two to freeze and OH called them Elsa and Anna! More geordie banter! He is such a crank but keeps my spirits up when I'm feeling low.


----------



## loveshoes

Molly87 - wow, three cycles! In Croydon we get nothing on the nhs, although as I’m 40 I probably wouldn’t get anything even if I was in a borough where there was some nhs funding.


----------



## Impulse76

Hi ladies I am 42 in June and noticed a few other "mature" ladies here too.  I had my blood test this morning too see what my medication would be.  We go away to Ibiza in 2 weeks so glad we have a break before we start treatment.


----------



## loveshoes

Impulse76 - perfect timing for your holiday, I bet you can’t wait! We are going to Greece after we complete this cycle, didn’t plan it that way but the timing just worked out, it’s giving me something else to look forward to and focus on, which is a good thing!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - So you've officially started? How exciting! I really hope you manage to avoid ohss. I've got my fingers crossed you have lots of follies and no ohss. 

Odineen - That's hilarious! I love that you're oh is finding ways to be involved. My Geordie can be quite grumpy sometimes too. I might have to suggest he create a playlist and see what he comes up with. He has three weeks to figure it out! He's already decided that if we have two of anything, their names will be Phil and Lil. It's good having someone who can make you laugh around, isn't it? 

Impulse - A trip away to Ibiza sounds amazing! You'll have to tell us all about it. I'm jealous!

Loveshoes - I'm equally jealous of you with your trip to Greece! It's always nice when the timeng works out perfectly, isn't it? 

AFM - I received a letter from the clinic today saying with a rough treatment schedule, my medications, and a letter. I almost started panicking because it said I needed to prove rubella immunity and have Chlamydia testing. I called the clinic and asked about those because the nurse only mentioned needing to redo hiv and hep b and c tests when she called yesterday. The girl I spoke to said that the rubella and Chlamydia can be done at my consents. My consents appointment is three days before I'm supposed to start my injections so I really hope she was right, and I don't end up needing the immunisation because that would hold us back a month. I've already waited five years. I don't want to have to wait an extra month. Maybe I should just call my surgery and have them do it anyway? What do you girls think? 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveshoes

mrsmeggypenny - I had to have rubella and chlamydia blood tests, is it worth calling the clinic back and asking to speak to a nurse to check that three days is enough?


----------



## Molly87

These holidays sound amazing! I can’t complain though I only got back from Santorini on 10th May which was our post ivf break! Honestly does you the world of good though! I’ve not had to have any testing like that but I’d definitey advise ringing if anything like that is concerning you - you’ll feel better knowing and not worrying about the potential delay! I know the feeling of waiting for it to happen to be delayed for a reason that couldn’t have been avoided! xx


----------



## Impulse76

I have had these 2 blood tests too.  Had to have them before my consultation. When we go for signing and ordering drugs we both have to have the hiv, hep b and hep c blood tests with a ultrasound


----------



## odineen

Im on my phone so hard to be to personal. 

I had a few bleeds when I first got pregnant with the boys so it’s all to do with implantation l where it is etc. So if it’s not a full blown period don’t worry to much (easier said than done. 

So had my call back from clinic. I’ll be starting burslin on the 11th June. Have an appointment 1st June so choose donor sperm and also get bloods done , hep c hiv etc!

Exciting to hear some of you have started the drugs already. Hope the rest of you are getting used to the waiting! 18 days for me to get started!


----------



## Pink84

mrs meggy - I had this same thing a few months ago, re: rubella. Did you have the MMR as a child? If so, you should be fine (I didn't, hence why I had to have it) I would call your GP and see what they have on your records? And then maybe call the clinic and double check it wont be delayed?

Also ladies, I have a question. I have refrained from drinking and will do throughout the cycle but OH has a guys trip and birthdays planned during treatment and before EC...what rules, if any, are you all following? I hadn't given it much thought! But now have my dates am over analysing!

Molly & Jen - so you are leading the charge now 

All these holidays sound amazing, well deserved!

My dates are: start buserelin injections on 3rd June, baseline scan 19th June, start gonal F, estimated EC 2 July.


----------



## loveshoes

Pink84 - I have reduced my alcohol intake over the past couple of weeks but am planning a complete ban from when I start my meds. The doctor told us that semen is affected by whatever the was doing three months ago, so unless he quit drinking three months ago it wouldn’t really make a difference. However he thinks better to be cautious and so until he provides his sample he has reduced his intake and he will likely not drink if I’m not, although if he has a night out with mates then I’m sure he’ll have a couple. I can’t find any hard or fast rules/evidence except for females shouldn’t drink while undergoing treatment.


----------



## jenstuttz

Pink84 - Both my partner and 1 gave up drinking for 3 months before our egg collection but on our fresh cycle my partners cricket team won the league so between treatment start and sample he had one night where he had 4/5 beers. We have no issues generally with fertility on either side and we still had a good fertilization rate. I would perhaps speak to the clinic as I dont think there is any hard fast rules.

mrsmeggypeggy - I remember us having a load of bloods when we signed our consent forms but cant remember what they are but i would as others have suggested give the clinic a ring if you haven't already.

Odineen - 18 days probably feels like a lifetime but hopefully it will spin around quickly.

Impulse76 - can you take me with you? We havent had a decent holiday away for ages because of all the ivf stuff, it does sometimes feel like your life is on hold so its good to get away from it all and relax.

Loveshoes - the funding criteria is so unfair. Its one of those times when its actually beneficial to live in the north  Good luck with your treatment.

Molly87 - How are you finding the meds? I have my baseline scan the day after you so hopefully we can then move onto the next step 

AFM - day 2 and im feeling ok so far. Nothing much to report. Fingers crossed everything is shutting down nicely. Just trying to keep busy and not over analyze so have been painting the fence today lol. Cant wait for you all to get started!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Odineen - So we will be starting on the same day! I wonder how closely our schedules will be. Have you booked in for your baseline scan too? Mine is 27 June. 

Pink - I would call my GP but as an American who has moved over here, they don't have any of those records. I really should have brought them over with me. Next time I'm visiting the US, I might have to find all my old medical records and finally bring them here. 

As for the drinking, I've cut down. We're using a donor so it doesn't really affect us. However when we thought we might be able to get something from DH, he did cut down except for special occasions. I think over analysing is something we all become experts at. 

Jen and Molly - How are you getting on with the meds? Hope you're both feeling ok so far!

Thanks girls for all your advice! I called the clinic yesterday, and the receptionist said we can do them at consents. I've had the MMR as a kid, and I know I don't have Chlamydia so fingers crossed everything will be ok and we can start on time. I might still call the clinic and ask for a nurse to call back. I think I'll feel better if I do. 


Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## odineen

Mrs negative I’m going on holiday 1st week in July so might be on the down reg a bit longer than you they want to scan me day 4 of stimms to make sure drugs are working. But I’ll find out ins and outs on the first.


----------



## odineen

Just seen my post. Auto correct mrsmeggy lol hope you’re being positive lol


----------



## Pink84

Thank you all! I am just letting it go, his samples have always been above average, he has just said he will be mindful...that's good enough for me.
loveshoes - I did hear that about the 3 months too! So out of our hands in that case - what will be, will be!

mrs meggy - if you have had it I am sure you will be fine! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls!

I know it's really late (or early depending on how you want to look at it). Hubby and I have just gotten in from a night out. We were celebrating our five year anniversary so thought we would take advantage of not having to worry about anything. It was a good night, and I'm feeling very happy and loved. 

Just a quick update (promise to do personals in the morning when I've had some sleep). I called the clinic yesterday and asked for a nurse to phone me back. She eventually did. She said that I don't need to worry about the Chlamydia and rubella. The letter they sent out is a standard one that they don't edit for every patient. My Chlamydia and rubella is fine. It's just the HIV, hep b, and hep c blood tests I need to redo as I'm outside of the three months. The nurse assured me that we'll be fine to have those ones done at my consents appointment. 

Hope everyone is well.

Megan xxx

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveshoes

That’s great mrsmeggypenny, good to have that reassurance that there’s no risk it could hold things up. Congratulations on your anniversary!!

I had my first acupuncture session yesterday, it was surprisingly relaxing!


----------



## Impulse76

Loveshoes I had accupunture for my back it's great.

Has anyone tried reflexology?


----------



## Twinkle428

Hi all 
Hope you don't mind if I join in ? 
We are doing a FET in reprofit mid to end of June.

We.. being myself and my lovely friend and her partner. We are doing surrogacy. I did it before around 9 years ago which was successful. However I can't remember much around the protocol so bare with me whilst I adjust to the chat codes etc 

I do have a question... I'm due on AF 30th May where I would usually of started estrofem on day 2/3... however I go on holiday that day too so we discussed with the clinic and agreed I can take noristherone to postpone it until I get back .... but I have a Q and hoping someone might know the answer lol 

I have woke up today quite crampy which is making me think it might come early... and it made me wonder if I started the estrofem what effect does it actually have on your period? Does it lighten it? Or make it heavier? I'm just weighing up the options if it lightens or stops it then there is no reason to hold it off whilst on holiday .... 

Hope i make sense apologies for this huge message as a kick off .... my friend may be on here too so I'm sure she will pop in and say hi at some point too 

D x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

Welcome Twinke428  what a wonderful friend you have. Fingers crossed your treatment goes well.

Im sorry i cant help with your question as ive never taken that drug before, might be best to speak to your clinic.



AFM - Not sure if its a bit of anxiety around this round or the buserlin but have had a poorly tummy for the past 3/4 so haven't been doing much. Other than that managing ok with the injections and just trying to keep busy. Hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Loveshoes - I was so grateful for the reassurance. I've never had acupuncture. How was it?

Impulse - I've always thought about doing reflexology, but I've never done it. I've heard it's good though. 

Welcome to the group Twinkle! I don't know anything about that drug either. I'm sorry. Hopefully, one of the other girls will know something. Otherwise, I'd call your clinic and ask them. 

Jen - Sorry to hear your tummy's been poorly. I know one of the girls I work with, her partner has had a bad tummy so there might be something going around. Glad to hear the injections are going well otherwise! 

AFM - We had an amazing anniversary weekend! We had dinner out on Friday, breakfast and dinner out on Saturday, went to a charity music festival on Sunday, and grilled yesterday. A busy weekend! Other than that, we are counting down the days until consents and then starting! Hope everyone else is good!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveshoes

Welcome Twinkle428 

mrsmeggypenny - it was fine! There was a lot of chatting at first, lots of questions about lifestyle, diet, health etc then I had needles put in my feet, arms, hands, face, ears (!) and tummy, most of which I couldn’t even feel,, and a heat lamp on my tummy too. I think all the evidence in favour of it working is anecdotal but I thought why not give it a go! I so rarely do things like that (spa, massage etc) so it felt like a nice treat.

jenstutzz - fingers crossed your tummy feels better soon, and great to hear the injections are going well.

I’m just waiting for my period to come in the next couple of days so I can start my injections!!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Loveshoes - Wow! That sounds like a lot of needles! I'm glad it felt like a treat for you. We all deserve some pampering during this time. I hope you don't have to wait too long for AF to come!

I just ordered all of my meds! They should be here on 6 June. I'm starting to get really excited! I feel like that's weird, but I'm sure you all understand. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Hi ladies, 

I hope you don’t mind me joining you though I might be a little early. I’ll be starting stimms for my first IVF cycle at the beginning of July. I’ll be doing a mini IVF protocol of Letrozole and 75iu Menopur starting on CD2 because I have diminished ovarian reserve. I decided to just bite the bullet and go abroad for treatment due to cost as due to my AMH levels I didn’t qualify for nhs funding. It’s been a bit daunting but I’ve found a lot of support and advise from ladies on here.

We’re going to Reprofit in Czech Republic and won’t be able to book flights until nearer the time as my cycles have been varying in length. So far we’re looking at EC around 12th July which is my OH’s 40th birthday. I got pregnant naturally in Dec and we were hoping to get away somewhere special for his 40th but sadly had a mmc in Feb, but I’m hoping this will be special for other reasons if we’re able to have a baby on board from it.

Good luck to you all and especially anyone who’s close to EC/ET xx


----------



## Mandamae

Hello everyone.


I am joining you as i am now on my 4th and last attempt. I am now having DEIVF with ICSI in Czech Republic (Reprofit) in June. DH and I will be landing on 18th , i will be scaned on 19th and that day the embies will be made then hopefully   five days later 1/2 blasts or hatching blasts will be put in my welcoming warm womb.
My 2WW will start on Sunday 24th June for testing on Saturday 7th July I am praying    for a birthday miracle as my 38th birthday is 16th   .


Will there be a name board on the front page? OR will we just post our results as a post?


Good luck    to all I will be praying for all of us (if you don't mind?)


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening All,

Mandamae - welcome, must be exciting having all of those dates in your diary they will all fly by except the dreaded 2WW which feels like about a month. Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment.

Impulse - Ive not tried refleoxogly but a friend of mine swore by it when she got her BFP. Its so hard to know what to do. I feel like at this stage id try anything!

Loveshoes - Ive read loads about acupuncture helping people get that elusive BFP. I'd definitely consider trying it for my next fresh cycle if this frozen one doesn't work.

Mrsmeggy - not weird at all - it is exciting because it the start of a journey that hopefully will result in a long awaited for baby. 

AFM - A week into injections and its starting to get sore if i hit the same spot  one week to go till the baseline so see what happens and hopefully onto the building the lining stage. Feeling postive but grounded, we havent told anyone other than my boss at work not even any family yet as we just want to completely take the pressure off. Eating healthy and working on keeping fit and active. Cant believe its a whole 5 months since i gave up the dread diet coke!!

Hope everyone is having a good evening

Jen

x


----------



## SJ1979

Hi I am a June cycle buddy... Hope you don't mind me joining?
I have just finished my menopur stimulation injections yesterday. Had scan today and only a disappointing four follicles😪 I was on the maximum dose so very deflated tonight. We have egg collection this Friday and likely ET on Wednesday. Struggling to stay positive and very emotional. Crying all the time!  I have a low Amh of 5.5 and am 39. Consultant today said 4 follicles was about average for my age but I was expecting more as I was on the highest dose. We r hoping to do PGS but don't know if we will have the egg quality to do that.  Any words of encouragement and ways to stay positive will be greatly received! Thanks X


----------



## loveshoes

mrsmeggypenny - totally understand, I felt exactly the same!

Welcome SJ19879 - I’m sorry you haven’t had the response to the stimms that you might have been hoping for. This is my first go at ivf so I’m afraid I don’t have any personal experience to share, I just keep hearing that it’s quality not quantity and that you have as much chance of success regardless of the number of follicles. Fingers crossed for ET on Friday!

jenstuttz - congrats on getting off the coke ;-) Good to hear it’s all going well and you’re feeling positive!

My period arrived today so I start my stimms tomorrow. It’s the first time I’m injecting myself as I’m the short protocol but I’m not feeling too anxious about it. I’m feeling excited more than anything!


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

I’m new to this June / July forum. I was originally on the March / April 2018 forum. I went through the tablets and most of the injections but when I went for my scan they cancelled our cycle due to me not responding as well as they’d have liked, apparently this is something that can happen if you have PCOS like me. 

The nurse explained it well, she said the ovaries lay dormant if you have PCOS and basically they’d woken up a bit but not enough, so she felt that it wouldn’t be fair to waste one of our go’s on the NHS when we could potentially end up with a few or no eggs. 

I was really upset at the time but the Nurse reassured me that she believes that we should get a good amount this time round with me being on a higher dose, she actually said you’ll be saying wow next time so fingers crossed. 

Looking back, i think I knew myself that things weren’t as they should be because I didn’t really feel any different but I couldn’t compare because id never been through it before. 

Anyway I now know it was cancelled for the best and that she completely made the right decision as one of our NHS attempts would have gone if we’d have had the egg collection.

So I then had to wait for an end of treatment bleed which arrived 4 weeks after the scan and then my regular period which was exactly another 4 weeks.

All my meds are being delivered on 8th June. I start the Norethisterone tablets on 12th June and egg collection is 9th July. Transfer hopefully on 14th July.

I’m going to have a good read through the forum tonight to get myself up to date on all of your journey’s.

Good luck everyone ☺


----------



## Impulse76

Hello all hope your all well.  I am waiting for af to arrive so I can arrange my booking appointment and order my meds.  It's strange we always dread it arriving and now we can't wait for it t arrive 😁


----------



## Trying Newcastle

Hi everyone,
I introduced myself a while back but I have just figured out how to get notifications when people post so missed pages and pages. I’m starting downregging long protocol on 12 June but it’s not on any specific day of my cycle. The clinic hasn’t even asked what day in cycle I will be on when I start (it will be day 12 of my cycle). What I have read on google most people seem to have to start on a specific day (day 1 or day 21). It is strange how every clinic does things differently.


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Going to try and do some personals on my phone!

Jenstuttz - can’t really complain about the meds yet as I’m only on norethisterone although it has made me pile the weight on and get a tad emotional (although maybe that’s this whole process!). I officially finished them yesterday so should bleed any day now ready to start stimming! Sorry you’ve been struggling with the injections. Your baseline scan is 6th June isn’t it? So close now! 

Twinkle - Welcome! Sorry I can’t be much help with your question as it’s not something I have experience of. 

MrsMeggyPenny - glad you had a lovely anniversary. That’s the kind of nice day you need to spend together in the midst of all this! We had ours earlier this month. As I’ve said about I’m not too effected by what I’m on at the moment but preparing myself to not feel so great next week! I already don’t fit in my work dresses so god help me when I start stimming! Completely get the exciting feeling - I can’t wait to get going now! 

Shelbo and Mandamae - welcome!! 

SG1979 - try and stay positive, it does only take one! I only got 4 eggs last time which I was disappointed with but it doesn’t mean the end! One of the other girls I cycled with got 4 and she’s now pregnant! 

Loveshoes - how exciting, you are definitely leading the way. Hope your first injection went well?

Natalie - lovely too see you back! Was thinking about you and wondering when you would get to restart. I’m sort of in your position in that I just didn’t react as well as hoped to the meds although got 4 eggs. What dose are you on this time? I’ve gone from 150 to 300 so fingers crossed! Have my baseline scan on Tuesday. 

Impulse - when is AF due? I know the feeling, I’m waiting at the min! After years of praying she doesn’t come it is strange!

Trying Newcastle - it is strange how different all clinics are but you just have to trust they know what they are doing! I’ve found this second cycle less stressful as it’s the same process as last time. I felt clueless last time and constantly kept in the dark having each step slowly revealed rather than everything in advance which I would have preferred. 

AFM - officially finished norethisterone and waiting for AF! Hoping she shows up today or tomorrow. Baseline scan on 5th June then if all is well onto the stimms. Can’t wait to get going, this bit has dragged a little for me!!

Hope I haven’t missed anyone!! 

xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - It’s lovely to see you here. I was on 150 last time and looks like I’m on 300 this time. All the meds are being delivered on Friday 8th. 

I start Norethisterone on 12th June and my scan is on 26th June. EC is 11th July. Test date will then be 25th July. It’s my fiancé’s 30th the week after so I’d love nothing more than for it to all work out!

Have you all your dates? 

Fingers crossed for us, you and everyone else 😊


----------



## Pink84

Hi Everyone

I hope you are all getting on ok!

mrs meggy - glad to hear you got it all sorted eventually! Its not nice worrying that something could mess up your plans!

Twinkle - what a lovely friend you have  sorry I don't know about those drugs either 

Jenstuttz - hope you are feeling a bit better now with the buserelin? I am missing the diet coke fix too! The things we have to give up!

SJ1979 - I think 4 is good! The hospital told us the average is 6! So you are not far off! You only need one little egg to lay its hat!

Loveshoes - how have your first injections gone?

Natalie - that's a shame, I have often heard/read that the first go on IVF is a trial run to see how you respond to etc. So now they know I am sure they will work their magic for this time! Its the waiting game that is frustrating isn't it. 

Tryingnewcastle - yes it is all different isn't it! Maybe its to do with different cycle lengths? I am about a week in front of you.

AFM - Starting Buserelin on Sunday, I feel sad that I don't feel excited! Ive been in an awful self pitying mood! I really need some positive vibes!!!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## jenstuttz

Natalie - try not to worry - famous last words! its common. We were started on a low dose originally due to my high risk of OHSS and i ended up with just one follicle so rather than waste a round they tried IUI. Next time the upped my meds from 150 to 300 and we got 12 eggs 7 of which fertilized. It really is trial and error and each trust does things differently. Our trust classes one round from egg collection but others do it from the start of treatment. Im sure you will respond better next time.

Trying newcastle - are you at the QE of CFL? its funny how all clinics have their own rules and ways of doing things. 

SJ1979 - Hopefully egg collection goes ok, i know its hard to accept but it really does only take one to nestle in and make all our dreams come true. Im sending you lots of positive vibes. 

Molly87 - AF waiting for AF is the worse.. especially when she shows up late the little witch! Hope she arrives on time and you can get cracking. I think the whole thing gets you emotional. I burst into tears thinking my partner was missing the other day and he was in the garden. I swear i looked for him 3/4 times and he wasn't there. These meds do funny things to you!

Impluse - Its the only time we are begging for it to arrive! Mine was over a week late! Felt like every day dragged and i got more anxious about it.

Shelbyo - Welcome and good luck with your treatment. Ive heard good things about reprofit from a friend so will cross my fingers for you.

Pink84 - I wish i could say im feeling better but i feel like a pincushion hahah. I think every round you are just looking for new places to inject to ease the pain. Luckily my OH is great at distracting me, but the last few days ive had red bumps on the injection site. Clinic said its nothing to worry about and it will just be the skin is tender from previous rounds. I used to live on diet coke but ive heard loads of negative things about it impacting fertility etc and i just decided it was not worth the risk, so new years day i went cold turkey. Dont even miss it that much now.

Loveshoes - Yay to getting started on your journey! Hope the injections are going well. When do you have your first tracking scans?


AFM - Doing ok apart from the odd emotional outburst and hot flushes that i think is just standard when going through all this. Managing to eat well and stay positive and rested. Just have to keep busy and tick the dates of as they come. Hopefully everything is shutting down nicely. Baseline scan on the 6th. Touching distance now!


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - my clinic doesn’t give any dates in advance other than the next one! So I stopped norethisterone on 30th and now have a baseline scan on 5th June. If I go by last time I stimmed for 13 days and had egg collection 14 days after my baseline scan. I’m hoping I won’t need to stim as long on a higher dose! Either way I think I’m looking at egg collection around 15th June ish. I’ve been told that there is a high chance my transfer will be delayed depending on how many follicles I produce so we shall see on that front! 

I’m a little between cycle groups I think with my dates. Thought my transfer was more likely to be end of June but things moved quicker than expected which is always nice! My test date is likely to be just before my birthday - hard not to hope for a little birthday surprise isn’t it! xx


----------



## RKJ

Hi everyone

Sorry I'm a bit late to the party (!) on here.  I am using donor sperm to become a solo mum through IVF.

I am due to start my second round of IVF next week - mild protocol.  All rests on when AF arrives though, as I go on holiday on Friday - so if it is on time, I can't start as would be back too late for my first scan.  So fingers crossed it's late!  Also have the drama of taking all my medication with me - a bit easier I think as its a cruise (my mum doesn't fly!), but still a bit worried it will be cold enough.  I also think it will be a really good time if I can go ahead, as I will be nice and relaxed with lots of access to protein rich food!

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Rx


----------



## PinkPeacock

Afternoon everyone, 

I’m starting microgynon tomorrow for our Donor FET, transfer on 6th August. Hope it’s ok to join you as I wasn’t sure which is the most suitable board. 

We are having treatment in Spain so having to arrange the drugs and scans and it’s proving to be a pain, much more difficult than 
Last time thanks to the fact we are leaving the EU! Who knew that it would effect our ivf adversely? Anyway, we are starting tomorrow and hoping it will give us our second baby and complete our family. I have a donor conceived boy from our 5th ivf, but first donor attempt, and I feel very greedy hoping for a second.

I look forward to getting to know you all. 
Xxx


----------



## SJ1979

Thanks for your positive comments everyone. So egg collection went well today. We have 3 eggs and they will phone us tomorrow to let us know how many have fertilised, so fingers crossed! Let's hope there is a strong one amongst them! For those of you going through this for the first time, egg collection is absolutely fine. Quite a nice feeling actually, afterwards only slight period type pains but nothing a couple of paracetamol can't cure. Everyone was lovely at IVI Chester. Anyone else having their treatment there? Xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Yes it really is hard not to hope for a birthday surprise, I was thinking that for my fiancé’s 30th as test date will be a week before.... Let’s have hope! 

They all do it differently don’t they, some provide a schedule and some don’t. I’m glad I’ve got my dates as I can tell my employer when I will be off having my ‘op’. I’ve just told them it’s a gynaecology operation and have said I don’t want to share any more. They are fine with that so I’m glad. My Manage just asked me if it was a shock so I really don’t know what she’s thinking! 

Not long till your scan now, hope it all goes well.

Jen - Thank you for the reassurance, they put me on the lower dose due to risk of OHSS too so fingers and toes are crossed for the higher dose. It’s nice to hear that you got a fab number of eggs after the higher dose. They are also upping my dose from 150 to 300. Did you feel different on the higher dose? I didn’t feel much on the lower one so I’m hoping I’ll ‘feel it’ this time. 

How awful that some trusts class it as one round even if you’ve just had the meds, that was my fear when they cancelled the last one because I believe the meds are expensive so I was dreading them saying that was one of our two rounds gone! Luckily we’re the same as you, they will only count it as one round if you’ve had egg collection. 

I know you said you’ve had one fresh and your on your second frozen, does that mean you have another 4 frozen?

SJ1979 - I am also having my treatment at IVI Chester and have found them all to be lovely too. They seem really good so far. Glad your EC went well. Fingers crossed for you!

Did you have to be there at the crack of dawn? I think that’s the bit I’m dreading, being put to sleep scares me a little but it will be fine. What have they said about transfer? My booklet says day 3 or 5 for transfer but looks like it will be day 5, does the day depend on the quality? 

Also did they give you an option at all as to how many you can transfer or do they go with one first time? I bet you can’t wait to receive that call, I’d be having palpitations! 

Pink84 - Fingers crosses they work their magic. Yes the wait is frustrating but I’m so hoping it will all be worth it in the end.

Stay positive, when I feel sad about it all I just stop and think how lucky we are to have this incredible opportunity. I’m sure that even our first cancelled cycle has made me stronger as a person because I’ve always been quite an emotional person. You will be just fine, stay positive, you can do this!

RKJ - Welcome and good luck! Fingers crossed AF is late for you. Happy holidays!! 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Natalie - Again i think its trust dependent but most do something called ESET which is elective single egg transfer if its your first round. I did feel slightly more bloated but nothing other than that really. I was the same as you and didnt feel anything on the lower dose. Of the 7 that fertilized we had one fresh transferred and 2 other frozen as the others weren't that developing as well and our trust are quite selective on what they freeze to give you the best chance. 

SJ1979 - Waiting for that phonecall is so nerve wracking. I had to have my partner take ours i was way too emotional to speak to them.

PinkPeacock - Welcome to the group and good luck getting started.

Molly - everyone focuses on special dates, my test date was my best friends birthday last time round and i was so hoping to have good news. Fingers crossed for a nice birthday surprise for you.

RKJ - Welcome to the group, cruise sounds lovely. Its so hard planning holiday around IVF treatment, I know you can get medical documentation but we haven't dared fly anywhere just incase. Good luck with your treatment.

AFM - Not much to report just counting down the days and plodding on with the injections. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## loveshoes

Welcome RJK and PinkPeacock!!

molly87 and  impulse76 - any sign of af yet??

pink84 - good luck with the starting injections tomorrow, it's such an emotional time - I'm sending you positive vibes!!

SJ1979 - lovely to hear that your egg collection went well, fingers crossed for a good one!

Today is day three of my stim injections, they are so much easier than I thought they would be! I've got two scans booked in for next week, Tuesday & Thursday, to see how things are going. I'm on 450ml of gonal f, which I understand is pretty high, so i'm anticipating some side effects but really hoping I don't get any.


----------



## Impulse76

My af arrived today feeling pretty rubbish as thought we might get lucky by ourselves before we sign our lives away and start treament 😅


----------



## Molly87

AF is officially here! Was a little worried as it’s been induced earlier than I would normally have expected it to arrive so had the fear she wouldn’t show her face! So hopefully as long as all is good with my scan I should be able to start stimming Tuesday! xx


----------



## srumble89

Hi all,

I'm new here. I started Buserelin injections 25th May, 
Baseline scan 14th June 
Egg collection 27th
Hcg (d-day) blood test 13th July

Af is currently here and so painful, worse than normal. Struggling to function.


----------



## SJ1979

So a quick update... We had three eggs collected on Friday and had ' the phone call' yesterday. We have two that have fertilised. They couldn't tell us about the quality of them at that point. They will phone again tomorrow to update us and tell us how they are getting on. So nervous about tomorrow's phone call!  Natalie90 thanks for your reply. We had to be there for half 9 and EC was at 10am. I promise you it isn't bad at all. The sedation actually felt quite nice which sounds weird... I have been through this 3 times now and have never remembered anything or felt any pain during the EC. You really have nothing to worry about. I had a bit of period type pain after and just had paracetamol which sorted it. The pain after may depend on how many eggs you get and I also had some spotting for a couple of days which is normal. They didn't really give me an option of how many to put back. They recommended one and I'm on my third cycle. Transfer will be day 5 but we have opted to do PGS if we can so if that goes ahead ET will be a couple of weeks after that, but we will find out Wednesday if the embryos are good enough quality. I think transfers are usually day 5 but if they r deteriorating they may put them back early. When is your EC Natalie90?

Thanks for your comments Jenstuttz and loveshoes xx


----------



## Flipper40

Hi Everyone, please can I join your thread? I have been reading all your posts trying to catch up on everyone's progress.

Hi I am Flipper, have started my first DE cycle on Friday. I am doing this on my own and have been through so much just to get to this stage! Really excited now to make some good progress.

So I decided to go to a clinic in Spain that a good friend recommended and they really are wonderful. My first round of tests showed I could not use my own eggs due to my age and I was devastated. After a week if crying I got myself together and went for my first consultation. There I was told I had a Polyp and stenosis of the cervix which needed a hysteroscopy. After the op I felt quire poorly for a few weeks as they found problems with my uterus that they fixed whilst I was under. Have been waiting for AF to arrive and she never showed so my clinic prescribed a tablet which I paid and arm and a leg for. AF arrived all by herself before the tablets did!! Clinic changed my protocol because of the delay and I injected on Friday and ET booked for the 19th June.

At last I feel like I am now heading in the right direction and am so excited. Suffering the worst AF ever though!! Hoping these drugs will sort that out soon feel like I have done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine this weekend x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Welcome Shelbo76! I've heard good things about Reprofit from other ladies on here. 

Hi Mandamae! It sounds like you'll be the first to get her results. Fingers crossed for a bfp!

Jenstuttz - Sorry to hear your tummy is getting sore from the injections. Your baseline is the same day I my drugs are delivered. Only a couple more days to go!

Welcome to our group SJ1979! Glad EC went well! Have you gotten the phone call yet? Fingers crossed for you!

Loveshoes - I know I'm a couple of days late, but I hope the injections are going well.  How are you feeling? 

Hi Natalie90! Welcome! I have PCOS too. It must have been hard when things didn't go your way the first time, but I'm hoping this will be your time! My dh's birthday is 1 August so I'm hoping my clinic will let me wait until just before then to test. It would be such a good birthday present!

Impulse - I know exactly what you mean about waiting for AF. Mine was 5 days late when I was waiting to book in for this cycle. Good to hear that yours is here. I hope she doesn't treat you too badly. 

Trying Newcastle - We'll be starting DR at about the same time. I start on the 11th. It'll be CD21 for me. It is strange how different every clinic is. 

Molly - It's good to hear that everything is going well so far. Happy anniversary to you! I hope it was nice. Oh no about the work dresses! Hopefully, stimms won't make you too uncomfortable. I'm hoping you get the best birthday present! It's amazing how so many of us have birthdays (or partners' birthdays) around this time. Glad to hear AF is here so you can start stimming! Hope the scan goes well for you!

Pink84 - I think it must be normal to feel sad too. You don't ever think you'll actually need to reach this point, and when it fully sinks in you have, it's sad that things haven't worked out the way you always thought it would. I think it all depends on your situation leading up to this. 

Hi RKJ! My dh and I are also using donor sperm. I hope AF is late for you. Mine was 5 days late when I was waiting to book in for this cycle. Enjoy your cruise! It sounds like a nice holiday. 

Welcome PinkPeacock! I hope you get your second baby! 

Hi Scrumble89! Sorry to hear that AF is being a witch. It's good you've got so many dates so far. 

Welcome Flipper40! It's so good when it feels like everything is on the right track, doesn't it? I hope AF eases off soon. 

AFM - I'm just counting down the days to start. Drugs are being delivered on Wednesday, consents on Friday, and we start next Monday. Just one more week! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Welcome Shelbo76 & Flipper40

JenStuttz - I bet you do! I have also had the itchy bumps once injected, so glad you mentioned that's normal! SO close to your baseline scan now!

RKJ - a cruise sounds perfect all that fresh sea air! 

Pinkpeaock - oh no has brexit altered having IVF abroad now then?

SJ1979 - so pleased to hear you have 2! Let us know what your next step is!

Natalie90 - thank you so much, these positive vibes really do help. You are so right, about remembering the opportunity!

and loveshoes - thank you for the vibes! So you have your scan tomorrow to see how its going? Good luck.

impulse76 - its a hard time isn't the last AF before you start, I hope you have started to feel more positive about it.

Molly87 - wow tomorrow you start stimming! Good luck! Wishing you the best birthday present ever!

srumble89 - oh no about AF, rubbish it makes it worse than normal as if we don't have enough to deal with. I hope it gets better for you. Did you start earlier or later than usual?

mrsmeggypenny - its exactly how I feel! trying to focus on the end goal instead. One more week for you! I hope it goes quickly for you.

AFM - on day 2 of buserelin, injection nerves are non-existent who knew having a belly roll would come in so handy! I knew I kept it for a reason! Having headaches but I expected them.

Who is leading the charge now then - is it SJ1979?


----------



## Natalie90

SJ1979 - It’s nice to hear of someone else at the same clinic. Good luck for Wednesday and good luck for your transfer! My EC is 9th July. I start my Norethisterone tablets on 12th June. Sorry to sound dumb but what is PGS? 

Flipper40 - Welcome to the group and good luck!

Mrsmeggypenny - What are your side effects of the PCOS if you don’t mind me asking? Fingers crossed you get the most amazing birthday present for you and your dh.

Hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## SJ1979

Another update... They are every other day at the moment!!
So quite disheartened after today's phone call from the embryologist. Was much more nervous for today's phone call than the egg collection! 
So both embryos are at 6-8 cells which is what to expect at this stage. The down side is the cells of both embryos are uneven in sizes. The are only average quality not top quality  
Natalie90 PGS is biopsying the embryos to check the chromosomes are normal. It helps to rule out any abnormal ones which might be more likely to result in miscarriage or don't result in pregnancy. PGS is usually recommended in older ladies who's egg quality will naturally be poorer or those who have had several failed cycles. 
The embryologist suggested that PGS will not likely go ahead as they have to be good quality to survive the thawing process after biopsy, so it's looking like ET will be Wednesday. She even suggested they may recommend transferring two back instead of one. I am praying they do well and feel so scared we are nearing the end of my chance to have a biological child before really considering donor eggs😢 Any positive thoughts very welcome. Feeling so emotional and terrified this cycle will fail xx


----------



## srumble89

Pink84 - AF started when it was meant to which is good but just so painful and going on for longer then usual. I'm taking lots of pain relief.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Pink84 - This whole thing is hard, and we're all entitled to how we feel. I'm glad you're getting on with the buserelin all right so far. Do tummy rolls make it better? I have a lot of them!  I think SJ1979 is leading the front.

Natalie90 - My PCOS has calmed down a lot since I was first diagnosed. I used to have really long cycles (usually around 3 months between periods and they could last weeks), but I've lost four stone so that's helped. I have some of the facial hair and a fat tummy, but when we went for my initial consultation, the consultant said that she didn't see any signs of PCOS. They've still put me on a lower dose of stimms (Menopur 150) to try to prevent ohss because of my history. I'm hoping they'll keep a close eye on what's happening and up meds if I don't respond as well as I hope.

SJ1979 - It's a good thing if they make it to day five! Hopefully, they'll start hatching and give you an even better chance of giving you your baby. Sending you lots of positive thoughts! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## vickydyr

I’m not sure if this is the right place, looking for some buddies but I’m doing IUI not IVF. We had our first appt today, we decided on stimulated IUI 100mg Clomid for 5 days once AF arrives from CD2 then scans n a trigger shot before IUI. We are having IUI with donor sperm as we are a same sex couple. We had a baseline scan today n everything looked OK. I’ve got no problems & both tubes are flowing alright. I’m 32. I’m not sure if we should have tried natural first but wanted the best chance!? 

So hello everyone, good luck! x


----------



## Natalie90

SJ1979 - Just remember it only takes one, I’ve everything crossed for you. Good luck for your transfer and keep the faith. Please let us know how it goes! 

mrsmeggypenny - I actually don’t have the cysts on my ovaries or I didn’t when they checked a few years back but they said my blood results would be typical of someone with PCOS. I also have a bit of the facial hair and I carry my weight on my tummy too. Well done on losing 4 stones, that’s fab!! I lost 7 stones to qualify for ivf. I’ve always struggled with my weight but this has been the biggest incentive for me to stick to Slimming World! Fingers crossed the lower dose works for you, it didn’t for me so my cycle was cancelled and we’re going again but on the double dose. 

Vicky - Welcome to the group and good luck with everything! 

Xx


----------



## Flipper40

SJ1979 A good friend of mine had two transferred, one was top quality and the other one was average and they both stuck and she now has twins. Her previous cycle she transferred two top quality and neither of them took so you just can't tell what is going to happen. She was 43 so was also concerned about her eggs but everything worked out. Sending you lots of positive vibes and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Welcome Vicky to th group how long have you git to wait before you start?

Pink84, how are the headaches now and tummy rolls? My tummy is killing me just sat at my desk at work!

Scrumble you have my sympathies, my AF is dreadful as well. Never normally have any side effects and this is not nice and going on forever. Hope you are seeing an improvement.

I booked my scan for next Monday and some blood work. Drugs have made me loose my appetite completely which isn't a bad thing!!  
Why is it when you are going through all this everyone around you is pregnant? I went to the gym this evening and two regular class goers walked in with baby bumps!! So hard but am trying to focus on the end result of all this!

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Impulse74 - Its such a mixture of emotions isnt it? Excited that AF has arrived to start the next chapter but also gutted that another month has passed without that elusive BFP. 

Molly87 - Yay for the arrival of AF early, lucky you! fingers crossed you can gets things rolling on tuesday.

Natalie90 - Mrs Meggypenny - I have also been diagnosed with PCOS in the past but after losing almost 4 stone for my ivf this has vastly reduced the signs of it and my doctors have all said weight can be a massive factor in appearance/disappearance of symptoms etc. 

vickydyr - we had one try of IUI due to a poor response to the meds and me not producing enough follicles. I completely agree that if the options are there you have to give yourselves the best chance. Good luck on your journey.

SJ1979 - I cant even begin to put into words how gutted and emotional you must be feeling but try not to be too hard on yourself. Im praying your little embies keep on growing and things are brighter for you in a couple of days. Try to be kind and remember what amazingly strong women we all all to put ourselves through this awful rollercoaster of a journey. You are still in with a chance of this working so keep thinking positive lovely and i really hope this cycle is the one for you

Flipper40 - Welcome! Im sure our bodies deliberately do things just to make it even more stressful than it already is.

Loveshoes - Once the first one is out of the way i find I'm fine, its that anticipation. On round 3 now and I'm such a pro i don't even need to look when injecting. I find its less painful when i don't watch haha. I do sometimes get OH to help out when I've been doing it a while cos he can see better where ive injected before. 450 is one of the higher doses so you may get some side effects. I found eating a balanced diet and drinking plenty of water helped to minimize the symptoms when they upped my dosage and other than feeling a bit heavy and bloated i didnt have many side effects.

Pink84 - Its probably just the calm before the storm and the waiting to get started. Its such an emotional journey and im sure once things get moving you will start to feel much more positive about things.

srumble89 - welcome to the mad house, I always think AF always feels more painful when i start IVF. Hope you are feeling better soon.

AFM - ive been having the wonderful hot flushes side effect! Having to have the fan on permanently all night just to get some sleep. Also having very strange dreams... but i honestly feel like id put up with anything for this cycle to work. Ive had loads of conversations with the OH about how you feel so under pressure and frustrated when things dont work and he always reassures me that he doesnt blame me when it doesnt work. I really think we are all so hard on ourselves and feel totally responsible. We have had 2 brilliant quality embies put back but they just wont stick. Its so frustrating. Hoping its 3rd time lucky for us

xx


----------



## srumble89

I'm finding the same thing, everyone's pregnant around me. But I suppose you always notice what's relevant to you.

My sister in law even started trying for a baby after us and he is one now.

Is there anyone here that also has low AMH levels? It's so frustrating knowing I'm the problem


----------



## Natalie90

Jen - Yeah I was told that weight loss helps with PCOS. What were your previous symptoms that have reduced since weight loss? 

When I had the norethisterone I was quite emotional but I think it was probably just down to the situation and not knowing what to expect, the dreams were also crazy... I never normally dream!


----------



## loveshoes

Molly87 - yay for af!! Are you on track to start stimming  today?

Flipper40 - welcome  I hope your body is starting to get used to the meds and you’re feeling less like a punch bag! Oh, and I also see pregnant people EVERYWHERE!! Where did they all come from?

Vicky - welcome 

Pink84 - good to hear that the injections are going well and you’re not suffering too badly with and side effects 

SJ1979 - fingers crossed for a successful ET tomorrow, I’m sending you all the positive vibes. 

Jenstutzz - thanks for the tips  I’ve had no problem injecting the gonal  f but had my first go at cetrotide last night and it was a blooming nightmare   I hope you don’t have to put up with hot flushes for too much longer. 

Srumble89 - I’m 40 and had an AMF of 0.8 and FSH of 25 (although fsh wasn’t taken on the correct day so could be inaccurate) but we still decided it worth trying. When I went in for my baseline scan I had 10 follicles, because of my AMH I was expecting far fewer. 

AFM - I’m just heading in for my scan, it’s day 7 so have been on stimms for 6 days now. I had a complete disaster with cetrotide last night and ended up having to throw two of the injections away   Otherwise they’ve been going ok and I haven’t had any side effects so far.


----------



## jenstuttz

Loveshoes - just a quick one to wish you luck for your scan. What happened with the injections? x


----------



## loveshoes

Thanks jenstutzz 

Scan didn’t go that well, only one follicle is responding  The doctor said that with an AMH of less than 1 it’s fairly typical that only one or two respond. We’re going to carry on with this cycle anyway, see what happens and hope for a miracle!


----------



## loveshoes

Oh, and re the injections. I couldn’t draw all the liquid up into the needle for some reason, so I pushed the plunger in and out a couple of times to try and get it to draw up but then I just created a load of air bubbles and got all anxious and panicky! I thought I’d ruined that one so I chucked it. Then I dropped the next one on the floor in between changing the needles and some of the liquid came out so I thought that it might not be sterile anymore, so I chucked that one out too. I told the doctor today and she seemed really surprised that I’d had any problems with it and said that I could have still used them


----------



## jenstuttz

loveshoes - thats really common about drawing it up. I find the best way to do it is tilt the bottle and push on the needle so it slightly bends and move the bottle slightly as the liquid reduces. If you do have to push it back in just flick the bottle with your fingers to get rid of the bubbles and let it settle for a few seconds. It is a faff on and we struggled at first. It also stings like mad when you inject!

Sorry to hear that things didnt go well, are you going to continuing stimming for a bit longer?

x


----------



## Natalie90

Loveshoes - I agree with you about Cetrotide, a few were okay but most left me with a real sting and a lumpy tummy. I was a bit worried but apparently that’s normal. Mixing them scares me but my fiancé seems a pro at them, I think I’d struggle myself! 

Sorry to hear your scan didn’t go as well as you’d hoped. It only takes one egg so keep positive, I have my finger crossed for you! xx


----------



## vickydyr

I will catch up on everyone on the train later, sorry for the lack of personal responses! We should start on next AF n I’m CD17 today so maybe 12 days until we start Clomid, so quite soon, eeeek x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Welcome vickydyr! I've never done iui so it'll be interesting for me to follow your journey. Good luck!

Natalie90 - Well done on losing seven stone! It's hard work isn't it? I lost mine through Weight Watchers. I don't think my bloods were even typical for someone with PCOS. My amh was in the very good range, but not off the charts like I know some women with PCOS present. I know that I have had cysts on my ovaries before, but I can't remember if the consultant mentioned if I still do or not. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Flipper - I know what you mean. My SIL just had a baby a few days ago. She and I used to be really close but have fallen out so it's not nice. In the time we've been trying for just one, she's had three and my other SIL has had two.

SJ1979 - Good luck for ET tomorrow! My fingers are crossed for you! 

Loveshoes - Sorry to hear your scan didn't go too well. Hopefully, the doctors can adjust your meds a bit so the next time you go in, you have lots of lovely follies. Like Natalie said, it only takes one so I hope this is the one for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Just got back from my scan. All is good to start stimming tomorrow! Got my next scan on 15th June which is day 10. She told me even though my meds have been doubled it will probably still take me as long as last time stimming as women tend to follow the same pattern! So expecting egg collection around 20th June. Just want to get starting!

I had a nightmare with cetrotide last time even though that’s supposed to be easier to prepare! I was rubbish at the injections in general, kept losing loads getting the air out. Hopefully I’ll be better this time! xx


----------



## loveshoes

Thanks everyone. I’m going to continue with the stimms and have another scan booked in for Thursday morning. If my one follicle is growing nicely then it looks like EC on will be Monday. If this cycle doesn’t work then the Dr has suggested trying natural ivf with mild stimms.

The nurse gave me another demo of cetrotide this morning so hopefully I won’t waste any more!


----------



## SJ1979

So tomorrow is the day!! Phone call in the morning to confirm ET will go ahead tomorrow afternoon.
I am getting prepared mentally and emotionally. Trying to stay positive and don't want the stress of negative thoughts to impact negatively on the little embryos after transfer. 
I finished work today until the 18th so that is a relief. I can relax and focus on myself and the embryos.
My partner has been very quiet tonight. He has been so strong for us both and I think it is hitting him now. He said he is worried more for me than him, if it's not successful. He usually opens up but I think is reluctant to share how he is feeling in case he brings me down too. I hope he's ok.
I'll keep you all posted later on tomorrow... Btw these pessaries  are awful!! I have griping tummy pains and feel like I need to go to the toilet all the time!! They'll be doing a good job though! 

I hope everyone is doing well and staying positive. This is such a rollercoaster, but I'm glad I have you all to off load to. Please think of me tomorrow and keep your fingers crossed mine and my partner's dream comes true xxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

SJ1979 - I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts your way!!! I hope ET goes well for you! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

SJ1979 - Oh the dreaded bum bullets lol everyones favorite part of ivf hahah. its defo hard for partners. I know for me egg collection and fertilization were the scariest but for my partner it was the transfer. Talking to each other is definitely key as you go through such a weird feeling of not wanting to get your hopes up too much whilst also thinking positively. We will all be thinking of you tomorrow and will support you whatever the outcome. Wishing you the best of luck! 

Molly87 - they say practice makes perfect! congrats on moving onto the next stage. With me doing frozen transfer some of you freshers are overtaking me now hahah.

Loveshoes - Good luck growing that follicle 

Natalie90 - I found losing weight helped regulate my cycles and reduce the cysts, i used to get them more often and now i rarely do.

Mrsmeggypenny - time flies doesnt it? I have just one niece who turned 5 last month and we have been trying since before she was even conceived. Love her to bits but desperate for one of my own. Familes are hard, im sick of people saying to me im leaving it too late, it'll be me next, your 36 now do you not want kids?. Its one thing this whole journey has made me aware of that you never now anyone else story so its best not to ask those types of questions!

Vickydyr - eek indeed. Bet you cant wait to get started.

AFM - Scan tomorrow, hopefully see stuff starting to shut down, i hate to down reg for an extra week last time so expecting the same this time tbh. See what happens.

Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## Flipper40

SJ1979 good luck tomorrow sending you lots of positive vibes and will be thinking of you. Hope it goes ok and let us know. 

Jenstuttz good luck with your scan tomorrow hope it is positive news. I've got my scan booked for Monday.

Love shoes keep going with that follicle it really does only take one good egg!

Such an emotional journey for all of us  and am so pleased to found you all so we can help each other through it.

My clinic had offered me acupuncture on the day of transfer. Has any one done this before or heard whether it is worth doing? I am trying to make up my mind whether  to do it. I kind feel like I want to try everything I possibly can but haven't heard od anyone else doing it?


----------



## jenstuttz

thanks flipper40 - ive heard lots of postive things about acupuncture on the day of transfer. Id defo go for it if my clinic offered it x


----------



## Impulse76

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing and lots of things going on.  I lost another 3 at weight watchers last night so that's 5% of my body weight now. 
Ibiza tomorrow and then booking appointment next Friday for bloods, first scan and order drugs. Going to enjoy this holiday before the fun starts
Sorry for lack of personal but will catch up shortly.


----------



## loveshoes

SJ1979 - good luck today, keep positive and enjoy your time off work!

Flipper40 - I’ve had a couple of acupuncture sessions and the therapist has suggested having one on ET day so it must be a ‘thing’, I’d go for it!

Jenstuttz - good luck with your scan today, fingers crossed you can get on those stimms!

Impulse76 - congratulations on your weight loss, 5% is amazing!!


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m not very clued up on the AMH but mine is 27 pmol / L if that makes any sense. I had the test a few months back when I was age 27 and I was told it was normal for my age. Not sure if you know if that’s right?

Molly - Glad your scan went well 😊 Good luck with your stimming.

Loveshoes - Hope the rest go okay, just take your time and you will be fine, I’m sure. 

SJ1979 - Good luck to you and your partner for ET... I’m sending lots of positivity your way. Please let us know how it goes? I’ve got to say I’m not looking forward to those pessaries, they look like bullets!!

Jen - I went for a long time without a period, it was just after that that I’d had radio iodine treatment for my thyroid so I blamed it on that but it was then that we found out I had PCOS but no cysts. My period have been like clockwork now for a few years, every 4 weeks which is great and must be down to the weight loss.

I agree with you about asking people when they will have kids, some people just don’t think before they speak. I’ve only been asked a few times but it does annoy me!

Flipper40 - I have heard of people having it to relax but I don’t know anyone personally who’s had it. If they are offering it for free I’d definitely do it!

Impulse - Well done that’s fab! Have an amazing time in Ibiza.


----------



## Molly87

Welcome all the new faces - I’m struggling to keep up now but so nice there are so many of us going through this at the same time! 

Loveshoes - fingers crossed for tomorrow. It does only take one so hopefully follicle is growing nicely. 

Vickydyr - welcome! We are also using donor sperm. I was given the option of IUI but decided to go straight to IVF for hopefully the best odds! We are importing sperm so IUI was likely to end up much pricier as we were entitled to either on the NHS. I’m hopeful one vial of sperm will make us at least a few embryos this time! 

SJ1979 - hope everything went well today! The pessaries are the worst! They made me feel worse than any of the injections, collection etc! Not looking forward to those again. 

Natalie - my AMH is 24 and I’m 30 so yours sounds about right. I’ve been told mine is high but not too high and certainly not the highest they’ve seen. 

I know there’s loads of people I’ve missed but it’s so hard on the phone! Spilt a bottle of wine over our laptop so dont have another option.....

xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening ladies!

Molly87 - oh what a waste of wine hahah

Loveshoes - good luck for tomorrow 

SJ1979 - hope your transfer went well and you are having plenty of rest now you are PUPO  Got everything crossed for you.

Impulse76 - Is there room for me in your suitcase? Hopefully the holiday will allow you to relax before your journey starts. Well done on your weight loss. Thats fab!

AFM - everything is shutting down fine - have a small cyst on left side but consultant isnt concerned and said we can move onto the next stage which is building the lining back up. Over the moon to be moving onto the next stage. Next tracking scan will be 21st June and then should be egg transfer scheduled 7-10 days after that. As i mentioned we named our frozen embies anna and elsa after the frozen characters and on the way home we saw a massive articulated lorry with frozen graphics painted all over the cab. Clutching at straws i know but i feel like its a sign!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Jenstuttz - That's exactly how I feel! I love my nieces and nephew to bits, but I'm so ready to have one of my own. I hate it whenever you meet someone new, and the first question they ask is if you have kids. We had a new lady in at work a few months back, and she asked me that. Another girl who knows our history made a face like she knew it was a sensitive topic, but the new girl didn't pick up on it. Fortunately, I'm used to it now so I just explained that DH and I can't have kids. The topic was changed swiftly. 

So good to hear that your scan went well! Are you transferring both Anna and Elsa? It's a sign! 

Molly - Good luck with your first stimming injection today! Too bad about the wine. I think I'll have one final glass before we start DR on Monday. 

Flipper - I love that we've all found other. I haven't done or been offered acupuncture, but I've heard good things about it. It's always worth a try if it's something you can afford. 

Impulse - Well done on achieving your 5%! I'm doing Weight Watchers too, and I've lost four stone altogether. It's taken a while for me, but we all get where we're meant to in our own time. Have fun in Ibiza!

Natalie90 - I don't know much about amh. I only know that some women with PCOS have really high amh. Mine is higher than yours, but I'm not sure what difference it all makes when it comes to the medications. From the quick Google search I just did, yours is good too. I dislike that this whole thing involves so much trial and error. 

AFM - My drugs arrived today! I've got them all organised. My other SIL used a pretty box for one of my birthday presents earlier this year, and I'm using that to actually store all my meds and using the bags to store all the syringes and needles. I just need to go out and buy some alcohol wipes this weekend, and we'll be ready to go on Monday! Looking forward to consents on Friday. DH and I are thinking of creating an IVF playlist (yes, I stole the idea from one of you!) so any song ideas would be welcomed! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ1979

So both embryos are back where they belong! It went well. Was very quick... About 5-10 mins, came out got dressed and then spoke to a nurse, was given an information leaflet and off we went. Was pretty painless too and really helped listening to my hypnotherapy on my headphones during the transfer. The consultant said my endometrium looks really good. Both are back in all snug and my partner and I  feel quite positive at the moment. Apparently the blastocysts are inside a bubble so they go to the top of my uterus. There is no chance of them falling out!! Preg test is the 17th. So I can carry on as normal except with foods... Need to eat as if I'm pregnant. Have hand very mild period type pains. Do you think that's normal? Thank you for all your support. We have done it! Just a wait now for the preg test. I have lots of catch ups with friends next week which will be nice and hopefully take my mind off things.. Although nothing realistically does that xx


----------



## jenstuttz

SJ1979 - Oh how wonderful, I think mild pains are normal. I had some strange pulling ones last time too. I think that the key is just to relax and not over analyze every twinge. I know some people get no symptoms at all and still get a BFP. I remember my first transfer walking like a duck as i was frightened it was going to fall out hahha. Keep those positive thoughts. We are all rooting for you.

Mrsmeggypenny - Just anna going back in. Not sure i can give you any recommendations based on my other half suggestions hahah. I try to pick songs that are upbeat so whatever makes you smile will work. I have all my different needles in separate ikea bags and stored in a nice box with loads of positive quotes written on. Bet you cant wait to get sorted.

AFM - Buserlin dosage reduced from tomorrow and then prognova 3 times a day to build up the lining. Confident this round is the one!!!


----------



## srumble89

This is my first ever round of ivf so pretty scary. Luckily the period pains have stopped, but it went on for longer than usual so fingers crossed that's a good sign.

I'm 29 with a AMH of 5, I also don't naturally ovulate each month, have a 21 day cycle and have pretty much low levels of everything, including progesterone etc. They don't know why, but I've always had gynae problems since a teen and the woman in my family have hit menopause in their 30s. Just wish I'd met my hubby earlier.

Baseline scan only a week away now before I start stimming hopefully.


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Thank you that’s good to know about the AMH. The nurse did say it was about right. Ooopsi about the bottle of wine and the laptop! Hope your stinking is going okay.

Jen - I love that you’ve named them and your walking like a duck comment made me smile haha.

Mrsmeggypenny - Thank you regarding the AMH. Good idea about putting your meds in a pretty box, mine arrive tomorrow. 

SJ1979 - I’m so glad it all went well. I presume you had 2 transferred in the end? Did IVI give you the option? Did you feel anything at all during transfer? I’ve heard the period like pains are normal as is a bit of blood. I hope you enjoy your time of relaxing and meeting friends. What foods do you need to avoid?

Scrumble89 - Good luck with your baseline scan.

Xx


----------



## loveshoes

SJ1979 - lovely to hear that your EC went well! 

I’ve just been for my second scan and my one follicle is still growing, it’s at 16nm today, there are a couple of cheeky little ones at 6mm which is too small.

So the doctor has given us three options:
1. Continue with cycle and EC on Monday 
2. Continue with cycle but do IUI
3. Continue with drugs, take trigger shot maybe Sat/Sun and have timed intercourse.

He thinks the chances of each are all pretty similar, he doesn’t think we should do IUI as partner’s sperm isn’t an issue. He’s actually recommending we do trigger shot and have timed intercourse as he thinks the chances are the same so why go through invasive treatment of EC & ET....

This isnt a decision I was expecting to have to make!!! Does anyone have any thoughts on this??


----------



## Natalie90

Loveshoes - I’d probably go with what he advises after all I’m sure he’s experienced in what he does. 

When he says timed will he give you say an exact time or like a specific day to have intercourse? I’m just thinking if it’s a day you could do it as many times as possible!!!


----------



## loveshoes

Natalie90 - I’m not sure to be honest. I’m back for another scan tomorrow afternoon so I’ll ask. I’m thinking we’ll probably go with his suggestion.... you’re right, he’s the expert!


----------



## jenstuttz

love shoes - the exact same thing happened to us on our 1st cycle i just produced one follicle - even that there were no issues with partners sperm they suggested IUI. But i think given the options you had i'd have picked the timed intercourse as there is probably just as much chance as with the IUI and you dont have to have the faff of getting the sperm inserted.

Do you mind me asking are you private or nhs? just wondering as If you go for  egg collection they may class that as one round. If ec and et arent going to improve your chances then i dont think id want to go through it. EC isnt massively painful but it does wipe you out for a couple days.

Hope it all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## loveshoes

Thank jenstuttz, its good to hear your similar experience and it’s reassuring to that you would choose timed given the choice. We are private so if we do timed then I expect we’ll be due a bit of money back too!


----------



## Pink84

Hi everyone

Goodness, it all goes on when you miss a few days on here! I don't think I can properly keep up now, I'll just go with the latest 

Molly87 - Good luck with stimming! I had the same problem with air bubbles, sometimes it dribbles back out of the hole in my tummy!

SJ1979 - ooohhhh 2 back in! Hope you are feeling ok, sending all my love for your 2ww! 

loveshoes - that's a curveball! If they all have the same chance, go with the most natural or whatever option you find more comfortable! Good luck for tomorrow.

Good luck to everybody else - it does help having this board knowing we are not alone!

AFM - nothing to report, still feeling pretty low, blaming it on the buserelin!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Loveshoes - I hope your scan went well and you got some answers. 

SJ1979 - I've heard mild cramps are normal after EC. How are you feeling today?

Jenstuttz - Have you started the prognova? How did it go? What songs has your oh picked? I love a good song!

Natalie90 - Have your meds arrived? I was so excited when mine arrived the other day. When do you start?

Pink84 - Sorry to hear the buserelin is making you feel low. I hope everything is going well otherwise. 

AFM - I had consents this morning. Paperwork is all signed and finalised! I was also shown how to do my buserelin injection, and I even got to practice giving the jab. I was complimented on the rate I gave the injection. 

I hope everyone else is doing good. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

Pink - I find if you pinch an inch -  inject - wait a few seconds after its all injected before releasing the pinch and then pull the needle out it stops the dribble 

mrsmeggypenny - started the prognova. Its just a tablet so easy peasy to take. We have allsorts! bit of dolly parton - some 90's dance classics. OH picked some really relaxing music by Ludovico Einaudi an italian pianist and he plays guitar so he has recorded some michel buble and ed sheehan songs that we both love. And of course the soundtrack wouldn't be complete without 'let it go' from the frozen soundtrack hahah. Im always singing around the house.

loveshies - hope all went well today

AFM - Weekend of cricket so a great way to spend our 7 year anniversary! Keep plodding on with the meds and just remaining positive.


----------



## Shelbo76

Hi everyone, sorry for lack of response as didn't get notifications of new posts for some reason so had lots to catch-up on.

Loveshoes - sorry your response hasn't been so great so far, has your scan shown any further progress? I agree with other posters and would opt for trigger with timed intercourse. You seem to be in a similar situation to me, very low AMH and age, where are you cycling and what dose of drugs have you been on? I've opted for mini IVF because due to such low AMH I'm not likely to get many eggs so not much point in putting me on high stimms. I've been prescribed Letrozole tablets (similar to clomid) and 75iu of Menopur so it's be relatively gentle stims in the hope of getting 1-3 eggs. Hoping one way or another you're able to get that egg fertilised.

SJ1979 - glad your transfer went well and sorry quality wasn't good enough for PGS but hoping that means nothing and they are getting comfy and bedding down in there. Good luck for your 2ww, hope you've got lots to keep you distracted.

Flipper - I started acupuncture a few weeks ago on advice from others, mostly for me was to help relax and reduce stress during this process. I've heard that it can really help especially just before and after transfer so I'm planning to also arrange this with my clinic in Czech Republic as they have a lady who can come to the the clinic a do a session either side of transfer. It feels odd at first, but strangely relaxing.

AFM - ordered and paid for meds yesterday which should be arriving Tuesday though pharmacy have asked my clinic to send a new prescription for Ovitrelle as it needed to be within the last 28 days, hopefully it won't delay my order even though I don't need them just yet. I'm arranging to have an endometrial scratch a week before starting stimms as it can help implantation as I'm particularly worried about my lining since I had an ERPC a few months ago as my AF has been a lot lighter since.  Are any of you continuing supplements while stimming? Myclinic have said to only take folic acid but I might continue some which support egg quality and lining, just stop the one's likely to interact with stims.

So who's next? Who's currently stimming and coming up to EC, or FET? xx


----------



## Twinkle428

Hey everyone ! 

Sorry I must of said it wrong before but I'm the surrogate, we are just waiting for my period now so I can start estrofem 

Can I ask what progesterone everyone intends on taking ? Gestone isn't available but we have read about other options but wondered what everyone else was intending to be on ? 

Flying in coz I have a migrane from hell but will catch up soon x x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkle428

Sj1979 when I did the previous surrogacy I had cramping swiftly afterwards and it was definately a positive sign for us... sticky vibes your way *~♡♡~***☆☆***~♡♡*

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## loveshoes

Pink84 - I'm sure it's down to the drugs, hopefully you'll feel back to your normal self soon 

mrsmeggypenny - good to hear you're a pro with the injections!  When do you start taking them?

Shelbo76 - I'm at Kings Hospital in Denmark Hill and I'm on the short potocol taking 450ml Gonal F. I think they did this to see how I respond to the drugs but I have probably responded exactly the same as they would have predicted. It sounds like we are in a very similar situation! Not that we're focussing on the next cycle yet but hey have mentioned that they will probably do modified natural next time to focus on fewer high quality eggs.  Is mini IVF the same as natural modified? 

AFM - the scan went as well as expected yesterday, the follicle is still growing and it was at 17mm so all good for the trigger injection tonight. We've actually decided to do the egg collection in the end. The doctor said that my ovary was in a good position and easily accessible and, as it's just one egg (hopefully) to collect, it should be a pretty swift procedure. I just couldn't get my head around the fact that a timed conception could be as good odds as medically putting the sperm and egg together in the same place! And this way I'll get an indication of the quality of my eggs too. Once we'd made the decision we both felt really happy, so it feels like the right decision. Anyway, we'll all booked in for EC on Monday morning


----------



## kayza27

hi im on my 5th try at ivf. one natural that was cancelled due to not stimulating properly, another natural with no fertilisation, one donor egg with no fertilisation and another donor egg with no BFP. this time we are doing FET with our only two frosties! I think we will try one at a time to give us more chance but I still don't know what to do! what do you think??

originally we were suppose to go ahead in may but it was cancelled because my lining was to thick on day three! which was the complete opposite problem on all other cycles! so I started again this month. first scan 18th June so hopefully all will be fine this time round xxxx

im gaining weight fast though which im not sure why. having a smoothie with an avocado a day so maybe its that?

my transfer is set for w/c 2nd july, anyone else around this time?? I wish the best of luck to everyone, this journey is never easy, we all just hope it will be all for a good cause xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## odineen

Hi all I’ve been so busy with work so she I last posted. 

So tomorrow morning I start Synarel spray twice at 8am and twice at 8. I’ll be on this till they 11th July when I start bemfola for stimulation. Egg collection expected 23rd July! Not looking forward to being menopausal for a full month!

Hope you’re all well!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Twinkle - I've been prescribed Cycolgest pessaries for my progesterone. I'll be inserting one twice a day. That's all I really know about it. I hope your migraine is better today!

Loveshoes - I start DR tomorrow! I'm doing Suprecur injections once a day. I was so nervous though when the nurse let me practice. My hands were shaking! Hopefully, they'll be steadier tomorrow.

It's good your scan went well! The most important thing is that you and your oh are happy with your decision, and I think I would've done the same thing in your position. We all want to give ourselves the bestchance possible. I hope EC goes well for tomorrow! Good luck! 

Welcome Kayza! I'm not sure what I would do in your position. My DH and I are only starting our first round and hoping for some frostiest. I know my clinic advise one at a time unless you really want twins because the embryos have already proven to be strong. I guess the question really is: do you want twins?

Odineen - I start my Suprecur injections tomorrow! I'm fact, I'm enjoying oneast drink today because it no alcohol after today (which is a big deal in my husband's family). I hope the Synarel goes ok for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

I wouldn't mind twins lol. I just don't want to waste two if I don't need to as it's our last shots. But equally putting two in will increase chances by 5%

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Kayza - I'd probably just do one at a time. It's not a massive difference, and it's safer to just do one at a time. It's up to you though. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

Yeah that seems to be what alot of people say, thanks for replying I know your all right I just can't help thinking about the increase percentage x

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipper40

Hi Ladies, sorry not posted for a few days, been suffering from bad headaches, tiredness and feeling sick on the drugs since doubling on Wednesday. Increased again yesterday so not feeling the best.

Well me Kayza, difficult choice and not sure what I would do. I am tempted to do 2 as well but really don't know. I've got a week to decide and going to see what the quality is like.

Mrs meggypenny how did your injection go today. I hope you did better than me?, I got a cracker of a bruise on my belly! Hope you enjoyed that drink last night!! I am going to enjoy the coffee this week as from next week it will be none for me.

Odineen good luck tomorrow with your drugs, I hope it goes ok!

Love shoes good luck tomorrow with EC will be thinking if you all day! Hope you get some beauties!!

Twinkle I am taking the Cyclohest pessaries for my progesterone too. Start on Friday with two a day!

AFM I signed all my consents on Friday and spent all weekend trying to book accommodation for Spain next week. Still not found somewhere yet that I like and isn't too far from the hospital. I have my scan tomorrow which I am excited about as I will know for sure if ET will happen on the 19th. Once that is done I feel like I can relax a bit more then!!


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening Ladies - Busy weekend for me with cricket lol.

Loveshoes - hope all goes well for you monday. You have to make the decision you feel is best for you as that will help you feel calmer throughout the process.

Flipper - Oh i could do with a trip to Spain, sorry to hear you have a bruise and the meds are making you feel unwell, it sucks when the injections cause them. Good luck with your scan.

Twinkle248 - I'll be on the lovely cyclogest bum bullets - everyones favorite part of IVF lol.

Mrsmeggypenny - Good luck getting started tomorrow! Have you got that playlist sorted?

Odineen - Hope you dont get too many side effects, are you looking forward to getting started?

Shelby - im not taking anything other than folic acid, but we have unexplained fertility and i havent taken any  different supplements beforehand etc

Kayza - Providing my lining building goes ok i think my ET will be the same week, we are going for a FET. We had 2 frozen embies and decided to have 2 rounds as the chances aren't much higher when putting 2 back in. Although i would love twins id be over the moon with one  So this is our last go on this cycle. So if we have to go for another fresh cycle and we get more eggs we might opt for 2 next time. Its a tough decision but you have to just decide what is the best option for you. Good luck with your treatment.

AFM - Almost 3 weeks of injecting is taking its toll on my tummy and todays injection was really sore  Otherwise not much else to report really although pleased to report the hot flushes have gone!


----------



## Twinkle428

Thanks everyone for your replies!

I start estrofem today whoop!! ... does anyone know if when I start taking it it will lessen the period I'm currently on? It's so heavy sorry if tmi xx

At moment we are looking at FET back end of this month at reprofit 1 snow baby waiting for us

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Started my cetrotide injections this morning. All went really well preparing them and then when I was trying to push the liquid to the top to get a bead loads squirted out! Do you think that will be ok? Hopefully it just looked like I lost more than I did! Clearly I was far too heavy handed! xx


----------



## odineen

Molly I used to feel like a doctor when I had to mix them   but last 2 rounds I’ve been sniffing. 

Mrs meggy hope your injection when well today x

Kayza- I’ve had 3 rounds before all times transferring 2. The first 2 were icsi 3 days bfn. The last was 5 day ivf and I got my twins. Think it’s more to do with the quality they put back. I think you can only make this decision on the day. I’m hoping to only put one back this time top quality but they will insist on 2 if they aren’t great!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Flipper - Sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly! I hope you start to feel better soon. 

We signed our consents on Friday too! I know we're all cycling at roughly the same time, but I love when we have events that overlap. I haven't started my injections yet. Today will be my first one but not until later. Any advice? How did your scan go?

Loveshoes - How did EC go? I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Jenstuttz - I've got a few songs. I started out with songs with shot in the title, but it's somehow transformed into motivational/fun songs so we'll see how it goes. 

Too bad about your sore tummy, but yay for hot flushes being gone! 

Molly - Maybe call your clinic and ask them their advice? I have no idea. Hopefully, it'll be ok as it's the first one. We're all still getting used to and figuring it all out. 

Odineen - My injection is tonight! My clinic has you do all of your injections in the evening so just counting down the hours. I couldn't sleep last night; it was all I could think about. How did the sniffing go this morning?

AFM - Like I told Odineen, I'm just counting down the hours until my first injection. I've got some music picked out, and I think my DH is looking forward to mixing some stuff together again (he did a degree in chemistry). Wish me luck!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ1979

Hi everyone so sorry for being quiet over the weekend, I was in Bristol at a friends party. Was great for taking my mind off things, and stimulating those happy hormones!!
So bit of a progress report, I am currently day 5 into my 11 day wait (not 2 weeks thank goodness!)
I feel well. Some very mild period type pains this morning and yesterday mornings. After transfer I had the same for a couple of days and a pulling sensation near my right ovary (which is the only ovary that responded). I rang the clinic and said this was nothing to worry about.
I am very up and down at the moment, mainly positive but then I think about the realisation if I get a negative on Sunday. I was upset when I got home after a weekend away with friends, as I was being so positive with them it was almost a relief to let it all out to my poor dh!! The days just drag. I have got things planned with friends this week, but just want to know the result now! 
I can't remember if I had the progesterone pessaries after ET the last two times, but I have always bled before the tests. Do the pessaries stop a bleed or is there a possibility I could still bleed before Sunday? I'm just thinking that if it's possible to bleed, but I don't, then that's a real positive!
Natalie90 I can't remember what questions you asked me on fri as my iPad keeps playing up and it's not easy to follow the thread back. IVI have been good. They were going to put 1 embryo back but because they are average quality they suggested two. My consultant agreed. They probably decided that because I have also had two previous failed cycles and maybe my age, I'm not sure. How are you getting on? Good luck to everyone no matter what stage you are at xxx
Thanks for all your comments and support.


----------



## loveshoes

Hi everyone 

Just a quick update on my EC today. Unfortunately I didn't have an egg in my follicle so that's it for this cycle. I've got a follow up appointment in a couple of weeks to discuss the next cycle. I'm away on holiday for the first couple of weeks of July so our next attempt won't be until the end of July/August and so I suppose that means I'll be moving onto a new cycle buddies chat.

Thank you everyone for all your advice and kind words, I wish you all the luck in the world!!!!

x


----------



## Pink84

Oh no, Im so sorry to hear that loveshoes

I hope you have a lovely holiday, a good distraction and relaxing time for you to get ready to start your next cycle which I hope will be successful.

x


----------



## SJ1979

I'm so sorry loveshoes I hope you are trying to stay strong and look ahead to the next cycle. Good luck to you xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Oh no, Loveshoes! I'm so so sorry! I really was hoping for the best outcome for you. Enjoy your holiday and spend lots of time taking care of yourself! Please come back and let us know how you're getting on in general. I'm sending lots of love and hugs your way!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi everyone, just having a read through the thread to catch up.

Quick bit of info about me - I'm in a same sex couple, I'm 29 and my partner is 32. We did inter-partner egg sharing last year and were very lucky to have a beautiful little boy who will be 5 months old tomorrow  I used my partner's egg and carried the baby. We got 4 good frosties from her cycle last year but we also want to try with my own eggs so I thought it would be good to do the cycle whilst on maternity leave. I've been taking the pill for a week or so now and have my baseline scan on Wednesday. Hopefully all is well and I'm provisionally booked to start stims on the 20th.

Oh, and an important point to add, I'm doing a freeze all cycle. Can't believe I almost forgot that part! Definitely not up for trying for a sibling just yet! I do think a freeze all might feel a bit strange though, all exciting but then no ET at the end of it. Ah well, definitely better in terms of not needing time off work.


----------



## Molly87

Loveshoes I’m so sorry! Enjoy your holiday and I’ve got my fingers crossed for you for your next cycle. xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Welcome to our group hannahdaisy!

AFM - Just finished my first injection! I accidentally squirted some of the medication out when I was trying to get rid of the air bubbles. My hands were shaking so bad! Fortunately, it wasn't much so just kept going with what was left. I also realised it was much better injecting once I stopped pinching the skin. Now I've got a unicorn plaster on it, and I'm going to have a treat. 

I hope everyone else is doing as well as they can be!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Kayza - It’s a hard decision. There is a lady I follow on YouTube who had that decision to make, although I think she has one most frostie left and she is now pregnant with twins. She’s called Fopperholic on YouTube if you want to check her out. She did a video about it and has others about ivf. I really don’t know what I’d do, are they your last ever 2? I’d be tempted by 2 because I’d love twins!! 

Loveshoes - I’m sorry to hear that. You enjoy your holiday and I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle! 

Flipper - Hope your scan went well?

Molly - I would call the clinic and double check. I’m sure it will be fine. You won’t be the first it’s happened to!

Mrsmeggypenny - Good luck with your first injection. Your DH will be a pro! I think flicking it with your finger gets rid off the air bubbles. 

Hannahdaisy - Welcome and good luck. 

SJ1979 - Sending lots of positive vibes your way! Good luck for your test on Sunday. Did they provide you with a 2 weeks sick note? 

I start my Norethisterone tablets tomorrow, my scan is on 26/6 and EC 9/7. Fingers crossed with the double dose of menopur that all will go well. The lady who cancelled my cycle last time due to me not responding as well as planned said we’d be saying wow to the amount of eggs this time so fingers crossed. I had about 12 on each ovary last time but they’d just not grown enough due to the lower dose.

I’ve told work today that my ‘op’ is on 9/7 so that’s a relief. I’m not telling them what for, I've just said it’s a gynaecology op and my Manager is fine with that. 

Last time I was on the Norethisterone tablets I was a bit emotional so at least I know what to expect haha 

Xx


----------



## kayza27

Thanks I'll look into her. I really don't know what to do. It is our last 2 as far as we are concerned unless we win the lottery or something! One is great quality and the other is only good. I'm worried that if the great one doesn't work what hope is their for the good one! But equally I don't to put both of the eggs in one basket if I don't need to 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

Thanks to everyone else on their advice as Well, sorry to hear that loveshoes! I've also been in that predicament and it's not nice. Fingers crossed for your next try xx I wish everyone all the luck in the world with which ever cycle you are doing xxxxx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipper40

Kayza - difficult decision and there will be no right answer I think you just have to go with your gut in this one and do what feels right.

Love shoes- oh my goodness I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Glad you are taking some timeout and going on holiday to regroup. Please stay in touch and let us know how you are doing.

Welcome HannahDaisy what an amazing story, am so pleased for you.

Molly I hope you got a good response from your clinic.

SJ1979 this week must feel like the longest week ever!! All sounds really positive though with your symptoms. Keeping everything crossed and will be right there with you in a weeks time.

Natalie good luck with your new dose, sounds like it might do the trick.  It makes it so much easier when you get work sorted out. My work has been great. I keep telling them I need and op and medical treatment too. When I had my Hysto they wanted me to take more time off. I didn't take it because I knew I would need more time off this month!!

How are all the injections going Mrs Meggypenny and all who stared today? 

Update from me. Had my scan this afternoon and think it was ok. Lining measured 7.5mm and transfer next week so from what I have read seems ok. Will email it to my doctor tomorrow and see what he says. Feel happier now that I know it wasn't a total disaster and no polyps growing back or any surprises there. Will know more tomorrow but more reassured now.


----------



## loveshoes

Thanks everyone for your kind words   xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you for the welcome, will be nice to have people to talk to whilst cycling 

Loveshoes - sorry to hear what happened, I hope your holiday does you the world of good.

Mrsmeggy - that used to happen to my partner sometimes too with the injections, it'll just be a tiny bit so try not to worry. Sure it'll happen to me in the next few weeks too! We used to give it a tap to try and get rid of the bubbles but then still had to push the syringe up to get rid of all the air at the top so was tough to get it exactly right.

Natalie - hope you are saying 'wow' this time around 

Flipper - good news about your scan.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie90 - I did it myself! DH just sat next to me and collected all the rubbish at the end. I think I'm going to keep doing all my injections. It wasn't too bad (I say now). How was the tablet this morning? What does it do?

Kayza - I'm sure we've all heard stories where a perfect looking embryo doesn't take, but a poor quality one becomes a baby. You have to keep hope for both!

Flipper40 - I think it went well. Hubby was very proud of me for doing it myself. I don't think I can let him even try now. Maybe I'll let him mix up the Menopur when I start that? We'll see. 

It's always good when there are no surprises in the u/s! Do you have a date yet for EC?

Hannahdaisy - That's exactly what it was! I just pushed a little too hard. I think DH was more worried about it than I was! It'll just take a bit of practice. Just over a week until you start yours! I know it's easier said than done, but try not to build it up in your head. I think that's what happened to me last night, and it wasn't really a big deal. Also, I iced and I think that helped a lot because I knew the needle going in at least wouldn't hurt. 

AFM - Injection number two tonight! Hopefully, I won't lose any medication this time. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinkle428

Any of you ladies having ET 26th to 28th June? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

mrsmeggypenny - I think we have all done that at some point haha. You defo get the hang of it, I do my injections mostly but once ive been injecting a while i have to get the OH to help as it gets really tender and its easier for him to see where i havent already been. Hope they are going ok.

Kayza27 - its so tough, we have unexplained fertility, my lining was perfect the transfer went well and the embryo was top quality and it still didnt take it is so blooming frustrating. It really is just down to chance. Like the others an myself have mentioned have a chat with the clinic see what they say then make the decision you feel is best for you 

Loveshoes - Gutted for you, be kind to yourself and enjoy your break.

SJ1979 - the 2WW is a killer, you over analyze everything. You are doing everything exactly right trying to keep busy and staying positive. Got everything crossed for you.

Flipper40 - Pleased your scan went well and things are moving on nicely for you. Have you booked your accommodation yet? 

Hannahdaisy - Welcome to the group and good luck with your freeze all cycle.

Natalie90 - I think being emotional is a cert with all the meds for ivf. I go from being happy to bawling to raging in about an hour sometimes haha. Glad you got sorted with work as it will be one less think to worry about.

Twinkle - Im just guessing at dates based on the timescales for my last FET my next scan which is the 21st. So mine might be around the 28th but more likley to be the week after.

AFM - feeling a bit better today. Hot flushes are gone and im sleeping better. Motivation is back and im back to my usual cleaning like a maniac. Been so tired lately i felt like a right slob. Really hope i haven't missed any one. Sending you all lots of love and positivity.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Jen  good luck for your cycle too.

Mrsmeggy - I think we were both worried about losing some of the meds but all was fine! Think my partner will be injecting me, maybe I'll try one, we'll see! I was on progesterone in oil injections in my bum last year and she did all of those for me and then I had a pretty horrible and traumatic labour and was on clexane injections after the birth and she also did those once we got home. I did one of her stims last year but it's different doing it to somebody else I think!


----------



## Tinky27

Morning ladies.

Need some advise as I'm not confident what the clinic have told me is correct. I had my trigger on Monday morning and was told to start the pessarys this morning, however I was under the impression the pessarys are to be started 3 days post ovulation?

X


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Jenstuttz - I hadn't thought about the long term yet. I'll only be on a max of 2 injections every night so hopefully I can put him off a little bit longer haha! How are you feeling? 

Hannah - I'm sorry you had to go through so much with your delivery! I think if you can go through all of that, you'll have no problems with these injections. You've got this!

AFM - I don't know if any of you can advise me, but my work is being really annoying. I work in retail, and we do rotas for everybody so they know when they're working which is fine. However, work is now wanting a provisional date for when I'm likely to be off for EC. My clinic dont seem to give these dates out ahead od time, but I've called them, and a nurse should be calling me back sometime today. I was wondering if any of you would be able to give me a rough estimate of when I might be having EC? I started DR on Monday, and I'm booked in for my scan on 27 June. I currently have 12 days worth of stimms meds. I don't know if that could help someone give me a rough estimate? Any help would be much appreciated! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Hi mrsmeggy

My baseline is booked for 19 June and providing everything is ok, they have suggested my EC as 2nd July? So just under 2 weeks after.

But I am with an NHS clinic and I think they like to do things on specific days if they can i.e. EC on Mondays, ET on Fridays.

This isn't much help probably!

Hope everyone else getting on ok, this DR'ing is wiping me out! x


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - I hope we’re saying wow too! I agree, it’s fab having others to talk to.

Mrsmeggypenny - Your brave doing it yourself, my partner will do mine for me as he doesn’t mind and can mix them like a pro! I think I’d lose the solution and I’d make a mess. The Norethisterone is fine, I’m taking it 3 times a day. I don’t actually know what it does? Not sure if someone can tell me? I hear people talking about down regging, maybe that’s what it does? Hope injection number 2 went okay?

In regards to your EC date. I started norethisterone yesterday which I think is down regging and my baseline scan is on 26th June. I start menopur injections on 27th June until 6th July. I introduce cetrotide one 1st July and they end on 7th July. I don’t have any injections on  8th July and EC is 9th July. Does that sound similar? I’m on short protocol.

Jen - I’m glad your feeling better. I’m wondering if i was just emotional because of the situation. I’m only on day 2 of norethisterone and okay so far haha my partner joked last night that he isn’t looking forward to emotional Sunday’s haha it always seemed to be the Sunday’s I cried... I really don’t know why! One was Mother’s Day to be fair.

Tinky - I’m sorry I don’t have a clue! Hope someone can help you with that one.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Pink84 - Thank you for your help! I was really lucky that I didn't have to wait too long for a call back. Wow! 2 July will be here before you know it!

Natalie90 - I don't know if it's so much bravery as much as it is that I like to be in control! Haha. I know my DH would be great at it because he had to do self injections for a long time, but I'm ok with doing it myself. Maybe I'll let him do one just to see if he can do it better. 

Thank you for your help! I actually didn't have to wait very long for a nurse to call back. Two nurses actually called me back! The second phone call was about five minutes after the first. I just went through with the call. We seem to be on a pretty similar timeline. I have my baseline scan on 27 June. The nurses said that if everything looks good then I'll start my stimms on the 28th, and EC would be either the end of week commencing 9 July or beginning of week commencing 16 July. However, they both stressed that these are very, very provisional dates. 

In regards to emotions, my DH always gets really grumpy on a Sunday, and it's because he has to go to work the next day. I'm sure we all understand being sad on Mother's Day. I always try to get it off from work so I can avoid all the mums being spoiled with shopping sprees (you'd be surprised how common a present this is).

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Wow alot going on here while I have been sunning myself in Ibiza. We have our paperwork, first scan and bloods on friday and ordering meds too.  Exciting.
Has anyone been taking coq10 been reading it starts with the egg and it's mentioned in there for older ladies and low egg supply.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Impulse - When I went for my initial consultation, the consultant recommended (almost required) me to start on it. She had me start on 200mg for the first two weeks and then 100mg after that. I've read It Starts with the Egg. It has a lot of good information, but don't let it scare you. You have to continue doing what's best for you. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Mrsmeggy 😊

Impulse - with our last cycle we both took CoQ10 which was quite cheap in Tesco but kept hearing that the purer form, ubiquinol, was much better so decided to take that instead this time. Mostly because my drop in AMH scared and shocked me! Went from 22 before becoming pregnant to 8.1! Been using ubiquinol from Amazon and Pregnacare Conception.

Tinky - I could find out our last dates from last year when I get home, but you might’ve already had a phonecall by then anyway!

AFM - just had my scan and more bloods etc. Ovaries look fine so starting down reg tonight but have to go back next week for another scan before starting stims because my lining was a bit thick. Really hope all will be fine because times are quite tight with me starting back at work after maternity leave. Only have 5 days leeway between proposed EC date and work at the moment 🤞🏻 The nurse seemed quite confident that when I stop the pill tonight the bleed should sort it all out so I hope that she’s right.


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - my understanding is that they give you norethisterone so they can plan your bleed to suit them with scans etc. I think it’s progesterone so it stops you bleeding. People use it to delay a period for a holiday etc. Wish I’d known about it before, could have done with delaying AF on my wedding day! I don’t think you down reg on the short protocol. That’s my understanding anyway but I wouldn’t quote me, no one explained it to me. 

Tinky - last time I started the pessaries the day after egg collection in the evening and then didn’t 2 a day. I would just trust your clinic though because they all seem to do such different things. Check again if you are worried though. 

hannahdaisy- welcome and good luck with your cycle. 

MrsMeggyPenny - I always thought I’d need my husband to do the injections but I just got on with the first one and couldn’t ever imagine him doing one now! Sometimes he helps me get the air out etc. I squirted more cetrotide out again this morning! Clearly I haven’t got the knack of pushing gently. It seems to take ages then all of a sudden a load squirts out!

I’m on day 8 of stimms. Don’t feel so bad today but yesterday I felt exhausted, bloated and heavy. Now I’ve got myself paranoid that the symptoms were psychological because I’m so desperate for more follicles this time! I’ve found it worse this time because the first time I had no idea what to expect with my first scan and follicles etc! I’m just constantly stressing about my next scan this time! 

xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Hola ladies,

Mrsmeggypenny -  grr for work being annoying whilst i know you will want to give them as much notice as possible try not to let it worry you too much. The way i see it they would have to work around things last minute if someone was sick etc had an emergency operation so im sure that they can work something out. From down regging to egg collection is usually around 4-6 weeks i think dependent on protocol but every clinic seems to do things different and there can be delays if your body doesnt respond and you have to stim for longer.

Twinky - I honestly cant remember when i started the bum bullets on my previous cycles but my understanding is they are taken to support any possible pregnancy that may occur so id probably go with their recommendation but if your really unsure phoning to double check wont harm.

Impulse - I havent taken that supplement (or any for that matter so im sorry i cant help with that one) Hope you have enjoyed relaxing in the sun. Sounds perfect to me!

HannahDaisy - Fingers crossed that the timings work out ok, its tough trying to plan these things and our bodies always seem to know when to play up! Good that everything else looks ok though.

Natalie90 - For me i think its a combination of the my hormones being messed from the drugs and also sometimes the perfectly normal feeling of the enormous pressure we put ourselves through as part of this journey. Life can feel so cruel and this journey really does test you. Mothers day when you are longing for a baby of your own i think is hard for a lot of women in our situation.

Molly87 - Everything you are feeling is normal  try to relax and send some positive thoughts to those follicles. One my first cycle when i didn't respond i had no symptoms and i did feel pretty much the same on my second but with some extra tiredness and bloatedness. Everything was much more positive the second time round I have my fingers crossed its the same for you. When is your next scan?

Pink84 - DRegging does tire you out, though i must admit im getting into quite a nice routine with things and feeling much calmer, i sometimes thing the down regging coupled with the added anxiety of everything causes a lot of tiredness for me.


----------



## kayza27

Pink84 I have the exact same dates as you xx which clinic are you with??

So took my last pill tonight so just got to wait on the dreaded AF!!! Which the clinic has said that I should  expect it to be quite heavy this time so woohoo!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ1979

Natalie90- I took the day of egg collection off work then had the day of transfer off and took 8 work days as sick leave after that. I'm meant to be going back on Monday but I think that will depend on Sunday's result.
So I thought I was starting with period pains in the night but nothing really came of them. I would have twinges and then they would go, not developing into anything further. Kept thinking I was going to start bleeding too, but I haven't. This 2ww is torture!! My previous 2 cycles I had period like bleeding before the test so I am praying this doesn't happen this time as that would be really positive. 
How do you know when your period would be due following all the drugs etc?
Only a few days to go before I test and I already have butterflies in my stomach!! I got up this morning and went light headed and also have felt a bit sickly today. Put that down to being over tired as I was up half the night worrying about here pains (that developed into nothing) as I don't want to read too much into symptoms! 
I hope everyone is getting on okay and managing the injections 👍 Xx


----------



## Pink84

Glad you found out mrsmeggy! 2 calls back, impressive!

Impulse76, I am taking coq10 but have heard ubiquinol is better too. My AMH is average so I didn't get ubiquinol, but I am a bit of a vitamin addict! Not that's its done any good so far...

Is anybody else following any different diet? My clinic said that eating more protein helps, so been trying that bit bored of chicken and eggs already!

Jenstuttz - yes I feel a lot better than I did the first week, am in a little routine with injections and needing bed by 9pm! Also know not to make any big social plans. Boring, but it isn't forever!

SJ1979 - Oh I bet it is torture, we are praying for you. Please let this be the one! Sunday is not far away at all x


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m glad you got the call back quickly. Yes we sound like we are on the same timeline which is nice. I presume they would go to w/c 16th if they found you needed a higher dose, I’m not sure. I think that’s where my clinic went wrong last time, they scanned me 2 days before collection and realised the dose was too low and cancelled the cycle so I will insist this time that they scan me part way through the stimms and just before EC because we don’t want that happening again.

Molly - Thank you, I thought I hadn’t heard down regging mentioned to me, makes sense now if I’m on short protocol. Try not to stress too much and just keep positive, that’s sll you can do.

Jen - I agree, it is a difficult journey for each and everyone of us. 

SJ1979 - So did ivi provide you with a sick note? I know the Consultant we saw at the first appt said he’d provide me with a sick note for 2 weeks. I’ve been to see my own Dr to tell him what’s going on and he has reassured me that he will extend the sick note if I’m not ready to go back to work when the 2 weeks runs out which was a relief because I was worried about that. 

The 2WW does sound like torture, it must feel like a lifetime. I’m wishing you all the luck in the world for your test in a few days. It’s a good sign that a period hasn’t arrived, especially if it arrived before testing on the others. Good luck!

Pink84 - I asked my Nurse about my diet and she told me Slimming World was perfect to follow which I’ve been doing for a few years now. I’ve heard about the extra protein being good, I have a lot anyway because if you follow the Slimming World SP plan it means eating half a plate of protein at every meal and I tend to do that quite a bit. 

AFM - I’m on day 3 of norethisterone and all is well so far. Hope your all okay!

xx


----------



## Shelbo76

Hi Everyone, I'm so rubbish on keeping up with this thread!

SJ1979 - I can imagine the last 2 weeks has been torture but hoping the wait will be totally worth it.

Impluse76 - I've been taking Ubiquinol which is the best form of CoQ10 though it's a bit pricier. I'm 41 and have very low AMH so it's likely I'll have egg quality issues because of the combination of age/low reserve and I read that book too and have been taking both Ubiquinol and DHEA for 3 months and will be starting Melatonin once I start stimms...I'm throwing everything at it  !

mrsmeggypenny - glad you've got provisional dates sorted though a bit of a pain your work were pressuring you to confirm. Sounds like you're on a similar timeframe to me as looking at EC around 11-13th July though I'm not doing any down reg so it all depends on when my AF arrives and my cycle has been a bit crazy last 2 months but I'm hoping it's normal this month. It's even more worrying as we're having treatment in Czech Republic and won't be able to book flights/accomm until a few days before we go...I'm normally quite a laid back person and don't mind not having plans and doing things last minute, but with this I'm a little nervous. I've booked the time we'll be away as holiday and my boss is OK with the fact that timing may change and thankfully I'm not in the middle of any big projects.

loveshoes - I'm so sorry that your cycle didn't go to plan, hope you have a well deserved holiday and feel refreshed after it. I get confused about all of the terminology but mini IVF is pretty much the same as natural modified although different clinics might use different drugs, the key thing is that they both involve lower doses of drugs, the principle being that high doses of stims may be detrimental to egg quality for someone with low ovarian reserve. Lots of luck with your next cycle.

Welcome hannahdaisy and Kayza and good luck with your cycles

Hope those of you that are currently doing injections are doing OK.

AFM - I had my meds delivered on Tuesday so feels like a fast approaching reality. I'm trying to get booked in for an endometrial scratch next Friday which is supposed to create a better environment for implantation and if my cycle goes to plan will start stimms on 1 July. Had a ultrasound a month ago and they spotted 2 small cysts on one of my ovaries and said nothing to worry about, but my clinic have asked me to have another ultrasound before I start stimms and not to start if I still have them, I'm keeping everything crossed that they will have disappeared by then! How do you involve your OH in the process? Mine keeps saying that he feels like he should be doing more, but other than to keep taking his his vitamins I'm not sure there's much more he can do. When I try to explain what will be happening in terms of stimms, EC and ET it kind of goes over the top of his head anyway -  I even offered to draw him up a flow chart outlining the process (I'm a Business Analyst) lol!! I'm not sure if I'll involve him in the injections process as I'll likely be doing them in the morning after he's already gone to work though I think he'd get a lot of pleasure out of that! x


----------



## kayza27

Im so hot today!!! Im really nervous about the baseline scan on Monday! Last ti.e they posponed it a month!! I was told to drink/eat more pineapple and eat beetroot 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

SJ1979 - hopefully the embryo is snuggling in  it's so tough, wondering what's going on in there!

Pink - I'm going to up the protein once I start stims. I got my gf to do it and she did well last year so want to copy what she did! I gave her lots of protein every day, no alcohol or caffeine and then after transfer I ate pineapple core for I think 5 days. Was horrible for the first two days, like chewing on wood, but it got better. Had also read a few things about having a McDonalds after transfer and I was happy to try that out haha.

Shelbo - sometimes I would mix the injections for my partner and once I did the injections but that's not really my thing! Think she might end up doing all of mine for me because she didn't mind it. My clinic tells us that we have to do the injections after 7pm so maybe you could do them in the evening when you're together?

AFM - day 2 of down reg, feeling ok so far and hoping that it stays this way! Think I got some headaches last time so hoping I can avoid those. Had a bit more spotting just now so hopefully that's my lining playing ball and thinning!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannahdaisy - Are you doing injections or sniffing for DR? I hope it goes well! I really hope the nurse is right, and everything gets itself sorted on time. 

Molly87 - If it makes you feel any better, I'm probably getting as much of my buserelin as you are your cetrotide. I keep pulling out the right amount, but by the time I get all the air bubbles out, I'm a bit short. I figure it's close enough that it shouldn't matter too much. 

I've heard it's completely normal to feel tired and bloated from stimms. I hope you feel better soon. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry about your scans. Your body is doing the best it can. 

Jenstuttz - My work is always annoying. I really should find something else, but I'm going to stay until we find out the outcome for this round at least. I'm hoping it works so I don't have to go back after mat leave. Fingers crossed for all of us!

Pink84 - How long have you been DRing for? I'm on day 4, and I already feel like I'm more tired than usual. When did you start getting symptoms? 

Natalie90 - My clinic said that end of w/c 9 July is like best case scenario. If I need a couple more days of stimms, then it would likely be w/c 16 July. How often do your clinic scan you? At my consents, the nurse said I would likely after to go in about every other day/every third day just keep a close eye on me. Good to hear that everything is going well so far! I hope it stays that way for you!

Shelbo76 - I hope AF comes on time! I can only imagine how stressful it must be to try to plan and organise over something you can't really control. I think because so much is out of our control already, it makes it even harder when the one thing you can control is still out of your control. Does that even make sense? Hopefully AF will behave herself and you can pick out a nice hotel and get to enjoy the Czech Republic. I hope the cysts go away too.  As far as involving DH, we're using donor sperm, and I'm doing the injections myself so it's hard to find ways for him to be involved. I like to make sure he's there when I'm doing them, and he always has my plaster ready for me. I just like having him there. He gives me some encouragement every night and tells me to just do it. 

AFM - Day 4 of DR, and I've been feeling ok for the most part. I've been feeling really tired sometimes though, but I've kept headaches away at least! I've dubbed last night as the night of two pricks. I had to go into my buserelin bottle twice because I somehow managed to get so much air in my syringe (two pricks), and then it hurt so much when I actually went to give myself the injection that I had to pull out and try again (another two pricks). It still really hurt, and I've actually got my first bruise! Tonight's injection was the complete opposite. It didn't hurt at all. It's funny how they can vary so much. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

mrsmeggypenny - you made me giggle with your '2 pricks' its awful when you just cant get it to go in. I feel the same about my job, the only reason im sticking it out is i work from home so it fits the fertility stuff perfectly. Bruises suck, ive seem to get a couple each round. Glad tonights has gone better.

Kayza - try to relax as much as you can, ive thankfully got rid of the hot flushes but i think the fact ive been eating ice lolls by the bucket load has probably helped with that! good luck for monday.

SJ1979 - ooh not lot to go now - really hoping for the best outcome for you! 

Shelb076 - It is hard  for partners to be physically involved other than injections. Mine helps with with injections once ive been stimming a while and we were just told morning so i picked a time when i knew he would always be home to help. They are also a huge emotional support and my OH is very understanding when the meds make me crazy. EC was quite stressful for my partner even though the nurse said i did really well i could tell when i came round  he was worried as my usually tough 6ft 4 man was quite emotional. ET is quite surreal and a really magical moment for both partners so im sure he wont feel left out.

Pink84 - oh i know only too well about avoiding the social stuff, i once had the joy of injecting my gonal f in the loo whilst out for a meal with my parents hahah. I just eat a healthy balanced diet - increased protein (those 20% yoghurts are really nice although a bit thick). Ive also completely cut caffeine out (just diet coke as i dont drink tea/coffee)

AFM - just counting down the day till my next scan 21st less than a week now. Feels like the time is flying. Feeling really good and positive about this round

Sending you all lots of baby dust and love xx


----------



## Flipper40

Oh my goodness I think I am loosing the plot!! I thought I replied last night and then can see now it did not post!! Apologies for late reply!

Mrs meggypenny glad the injections are going ok! Sorry to hear you have the bruise too! Sounds like you are getting them down to a fine art though!

SJ1979. Not long to go now am keeping everything crossed for you!

Pink84- with you there. I am not doing anything g because I can't stay awake. Usually go to the gym after work and I haven't even managed that this week! Although did go for a walk tonight to see if that helped! 

Shelbo I hope AF comes soon she is a little bigger when your waiting for her. I feel your pain, I waited for ages for mine last month.

AFM scan went well on Monday and all ready to go ahead. I am using donor eggs and it is collection day tomorrow so should know how many I have. Starting Cyclogest tonight so let's see what that brings! Can't believe it has all come round so fast! Flying out to Spain on Sunday and trying to get organised! Not really sure what to take!! X


----------



## SJ1979

Woke up again at 5am with like a generalised 'ache' and again feel like I'm going to start with proper period pains. I don't feel very positive atm. Any suggestions on how I can turn my negative thinking into positive? I feel so scared that it's not going to work. My DH says w will be okay no matter what the result, but I'm struggling to see that at the moment. I just pray I get to Sunday without bleeding and can go into doing the test feeling more positive xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - I'm sniffing and I'd rather do that for down reg I think so that my stomach isn't already tender before starting stims. Oh dear, the night of two pricks does not sound like fun! Glad the last one was better!

Jen - I've had the fear of having to inject in public toilets! Got something work related that I need to go to in the evening next week, due to be day 2 of stims. I asked the nurse and she said for one day doing it at a different time will be fine, phew! It's hard to trust that but I'm going to do my best not to worry about it!

Flipper - that's exciting news!

SJ1979 - period type pains are very common at the start of a pregnancy too, which makes it very tricky to relax. I remember Googling that last year, there can be so much pulling etc going on in there. Hopefully the pains you feel are the little embryo burying in  the 2ww is so tough, try and keep yourself busy, much easier said than done, I know.

AFM - woken up with a headache and have been feeling so tired. Done some research and it says that paracetamol is fine to take so might give in soon and have some.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Jenstuttz - I work part time in retail so it works out really well. My manager especially has been amazing throughout, and I think she is the reason why my supervisor is being somewhat supportive. My supervisor is letting me be really flexible though so I guess I can't complain too much. I'm glad I could make you giggle. We all need things to make us laugh during this process, I think. How are you getting on?

Flipper - We all do what we have to, don't we? I'll put up with a few bruises now of it means I get my baby. Glad to hear your scan went well! I hope EC goes well for your donor, and you get lots of little eggies! Good luck with the Cyclogest! Did you have your first one last night? How did it go?

Hannahdaisy - I totally get that. I asked to do the injection because I can't stand anything going up my nose. I'd much rather a few shots to the tummy than squirt anything up my nose. Although, sniffing would probably make it easier when you're out doing stuff. I have a wedding tomorrow night, and I'm going to have to do my injections in the toilets. I'm going to have to find a bigger handbag!

SJ1979 - I'm still hoping for a good outcome for you! 

Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust to everyone! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Kayza27 - Sorry I missed your post! Are you! We really are cycle buddies then! I am with St Barts in London.

So when is everybody taking time off of work? I was planning after transfer for a week, nobody has mentioned sick notes to me!

Mcdonalds after Transfer - id love to know the reason behind this haha! 

Yes I am upping protein now but will defo concentrate more once start stimms and 3/4 litres of water. I am so tired after work I haven't eaten a proper dinner since starting! I am also worried I am not doing enough exercise! Im worried about everything to be honest haha.

mrsmeggypenny - I had headaches from day 1 and felt exhausted from about day 3, but I have begun to feel a lot better now I have had AF! There is light at the end of the tunnel! The two pricks made me laugh! I bruised on every one I did, it sounds like you are a pro! I make OH do it now.

jenstuttz - the things we have to do! So can you take gonal f out of the fridge and keep it in your bag to do on a night out? I just cancelled all my plans because of the logistics!

SJ1979 - Oh you poor thing, must be torture as all the symptoms are so similar. have you tried a bit of meditation or yoga? There is an app called Mindful IVF that has some nice soothing affirmation type stuff that might help. If that's not a bit of you, I would try and make plans so you are kept busy? We are all keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Molly87

Just had my scan - 5 follicles are over 17mm and about 6 they hope will catch up. Had hoped for slightly more but much better than last time so I can’t complain! Egg collection booked in for Tuesday! xx


----------



## Anniebird

Molly 87 

That’s a good number and you never really know till they do EC I Was told at my second scan they could see 5/6 follicles and two days later when I went for EC they got 15 so you just don’t know. Good luck for to Tuesday chic and you still have a few days of growing yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Molly87 - Tuesday, so soon! And 5 with a further 6 sounds good to me?! Good luck xx


----------



## srumble89

Hi all

Sorry been quiet, been busy with moving house. I'm relaxing now for next 2 weeks. Taking holiday from work.

Had my baseline scan yesterday 14/06 and all was good so started stimming today. EC booked for 27/06

ET will either be 29/06 or 02/07

They told me I was looking really well compared to others. I just feel weak and haven't got as much strength as I did do before. Time seems to be moving fast which is good. Got another scan 21/06 to make sure stimming is working and whether they need to increase meds before EC


----------



## SJ1979

Thank you Pink84, Ive listened to some of the Mindful IVF and it was helpful. There's a short stress/ anxiety buster which is also really good.
Still no bleeding and no real period pains so keeping my fingers crossed still. 
Does anyone know are the First Response pregnancy tests the most sensitive? And will I definitely get a correct result on day 11 following a 5 day transfer? That's when they've told me to test so I'm guessing there is no chance it can be wrong? X


----------



## srumble89

SJ1979 they told me I'll be having a hcg blood test 13th July to see if I'm pregnant. ET will either be 29th June or 2nd July for me x


----------



## kayza27

Pink84 I'm with London womans clinic in Bristol. Baseline scan Monday. Final scan 28th June. AT should be week commencing 2nd July. This is our 5th attempt so I'm hoping it works this time!! Is this your first? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

We had our paperwork appointment today. It's getting close now.  What did peple Concent to frosties if you had any left over?


----------



## Flipper40

Hi, thank god it is Friday!!!

SJ1979- it really is tough but you can do this. There is a podcast called changing negative thoughts to help fertility on yourfertilityhub.com which you might find helpful. Not long to go now.

Molly really good news about your scan, sounds like good progress for next week. I think you are collecting the same day as I am transferring.

Pink I have booked the week off after transfer too as I don't want the stress or exhaustion of work. Am looking forward to the rest to be honest!

Would love to know about McDonalds too! Sounds like a great thing to have to do for medicinal purposes.

Impulse I have consented to donating my embryos to another lady/ couple as I would live to help someone else going through this and couldn't face destroying them if it came to it. Feels like the right thing to do.!

Mrs Meggypenny I have terrible headaches as well. Pretty much after lunch they start and get worse for the rest of the day. I forced myself to the gym tonight and it actually helped a bit. 

Started the good old pessaries last night. All went ok. I was trying to get it a far up as possible and then lost the slippery bigger so thought ok. That is enough I am not fishing around for it now! This morning was better but a lot more messy as the day went on. 

Hannah daisy, I am feeling exactly the same, headaches and tiredness. The tiredness is getting worse and by 8pm I was struggling tonight. Now I have finished work for the week am hoping to give in to it a bit now as I have been trying to push through. 

Scrum me good news with your scan and nice to have some dates booked in now. Sounds like they are keeping a close eye on your progress over the next week or so.

AFM: EC went well today and I now have 8 embryos progressing well! Let's see what happens over the weekend but I now very excited!! Am going to my sisters tomorrow for Father's Day and then straight to the airport Sunday. Trying to pack my Pom juice and raspberry leaf, drugs and vitamins it is hysterical and feel like I am being a bit paranoid now. I just want to make sure I keep doing everything up until transfer day!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Pink84 - I'm taking off from EC to OTD off from work. I don't really enjoy it, and it doesn't really distract me anyway so I figure I'm better off at home where I'm happiest. I've already cleared it with work, and I've got it booked as holiday, but I want to talk to my clinic about possibly taking sick leave instead.

I've read about the McDonald's after too! I just looked it up, and it said it has something to do with the salt. I couldn't find an actual answer, but someone doctor said if nothing else, it'll help with ohss.

Hopefully, I can say the same then. I've been really tired the last few days. I've had more energy today though so maybe I'm adjusting. I'm glad I could make you laugh! We all need more laughter on this journey, I think.

Molly - That's brilliant news! Wow! EC seems to have come up really quickly! My fingers are crossed that those 6 not only catch up, but have lovely mature eggs in them. So exciting! All the best for Tuesday!

Srumble - How did your first stimms injection go? What are you using for stimms? EC not too far away!

Impulse - I consented to embryos being frozen but not being used for testing or research. DH and I discussed at length what to do. I know poor quality embryos don't get frozen, but I would want to give every single one of my embryos a chance if I could. They are all a part of me, and I wouldn't want to be used for testing or research so I couldn't do that them.

AFM - I had to give my injection all by myself today as hubby is still stuck at work (it's after 2200) so I didn't even have my plaster-hander-over (I think I'll make that his official title) tonight. I'm really going to be upset if he isn't home soon. I think I might have to go to bed without him.

Flipper - So good to hear that EC went well! 8 is such a good number! I hope it continues going well for you! Fingers crossed! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

mrsmeggypenny. I'm on gonal-f  but omg it hurts more than the buserelin needle. I can't get my head around still injecting the down regulating drug and the stimulating at the same time. The gonal-f finishes next Sunday, I then inject the buserelin for the last time on the Monday morning, ovitrelle when they tell me then the EC 27th 

I found I had a afternoon nap today and feeling very tired


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Srumble - It must be a stimms thing then. I'll be doing Menopur, and I've heard it burns! Luckily, I still have a couple of weeks until I add that on. I've found the buserelin ok for the most part. I get some pain sometimes, but I think that's when I try to inject too fast. I got a bruise the other night, but I think I picked a bad spot. I'm doing Ovitrelle for my trigger too! You'll have to let me know how you get on with it. 

I think you have to continue with the DR drug because it prevents you from ovulating once you start stimms. The doctors want to be able to control everything. 

I stayed in bed until 10 this morning if that makes you feel better about your nap. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Mrsmeggypenny. I jab other people for a living so I'm used to working with needles but it was difficult the first time doing it to myself. The stimulating needle is bigger than the buserelin one though and has bruised me, I didn't get any bruising before with just the buserelin. The pinch a inch deffo works. 

I don't ovulate every month naturally anyway, I got monitored last year and out of 10 cycles I ovulated 3. I'm trying to relax but worried as this NHS attempt is our 1 and only chance at IVF. 

Oh I didn't get out of bed until 10 aswell and still managed the nap.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Srumble - I completely understand trying not stress over this being your one round. It is for me too. I try to keep myself calm because I know stressing over it isn't going to help anything. I've decided to be extremely selfish until the end of this round, and that means making myself my priority. 

To be fair, I probably would've taken a nap too if I hadn't had to go into work. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Mrsmeggypenny god yes definitely I'm making myself the priority. No work for me until the second week of the 2WW. I had reflexology today too which could also of helped with the napping.


----------



## Flipper40

Thanks Mrs meggypenny, I am keeping everything crossed and trying to take one step at a time.

Love your DH new name! That is a critical job so hope you go ok this evening handling the plaster yourself!! Well done on doing it by yourself!

Totally agree with you both. I am putting myself first too and have dropped working late and covering other people's shifts. Now have a week off to totally focus in this round and myself. Reflexology sounds lovely and so does the afternoon nap! I would too given half the chance! 

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Pink - I heard that the McDonalds thing was about the salt content. Happy to try it either way! I did it with my last transfer, was a good treat before going to back to work anyway!

Molly87 - follicles are sounding good and exciting that EC is booked in 

SJ1979 - I heard that First Response were the most sensitive so I ordered those. Funny how each clinic is different, ours is 9dp5dt because they say 2 weeks after EC.

Flipper - Cyclogest are messy indeed! I found it better to put them up the back if you can stand that! Less leakage! I also started to get some brown spotting mixed in when I was about 8-9 weeks pregnant and obviously panicked. The clinic said to change to the back if possible anyway because they can irritate your cervix sometimes and cause bleeding. I've been finding the tiredness worse in the morning, but it's only day 3 so lets see what happens! 8 embryos is great 

Mrsmeggy - well done on braving the injections alone. I'm on Merional, not sure how they choose which one is best though. My partner said the injection wasn't bad but it stung once you pushed the liquid in. I figure I've been through much worse in the last few months so just need to push through the few seconds of pain!


----------



## SJ1979

Flipper40 thanks for the info about the podcast. Wish I'd known about it earlier! 
So tomorrow's the day!! I am excited and nervous at the same time! Just been to buy the Pregnancy test.
I have felt like I've had symptoms today. Felt quite nauseous and light headed since this afternoon but maybe it's just nerves I don't know! I haven't started bleeding which is new for me on my third cycle so that's positive!
I will let you all know the result  tomorrow either way. Thank you for all your great support. I am so close and you all have helped me get here without losing my sanity!! 💕


----------



## hannahdaisy

Best of luck! xx


----------



## Anniebird

Sj1979

Good luck for tomorrow hunX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipper40

SJ1979

Thinking of you today. Good luck xxx


----------



## SJ1979

Our dream hasn't come true this time  
We got a BFN unfortunately. Both myself and DH devastated. We really felt positive. It's awful how your body plays with your mind and you believe you have pregnancy symptoms. Just numb at the moment Xx


----------



## Anniebird

SJ1979

I’m so so sorry to hear this. I don’t even have the words for you. Take care hun X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ1979

I know this sounds crazy but do you think it could be too early to test? A lot of my friends have messaged saying maybe it's too early and to keep taking the pessaries just in case. My DH thinks that's just dragging out the inevitable and making it harder. I used a clear blue digital and it said 'not pregnant'. I've just done a line test and it was definitely negative. There wasn't even a faint line. The clinic wouldn't tell me to test today if there was a strong possibility it would be a false negative, would they? X


----------



## Anniebird

Sj1979

I really hate to say it but if the clinic said to test today I would presume the test is right. How many  days past EC are you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ1979

EC was 1/6/18 and ET was 6/6/18. I think you're right. My friends are trying to soften the blow I think in giving me a bit of hope xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

So sorry to hear that 

We're told to test 14 days after EC and then if negative to continue meds, wait another 2-3 days and then test again. Clearblue needs more of the hormone I think whereas First Response are more sensitive.


----------



## Tinky27

Afternoon Ladies. 

How are we all doing?  

I'm 5dpo and feeling soooo tired (my trigger was Monday morning), that I can hardly keep my eyes open!!  I'm assuming this is down to the pessarys?! Has anyone else felt really sleepy whilst using the cyclogest pessarys? 

xx


----------



## Impulse76

SJ1979 So sorry to hear this.  I was really routing for you :-(


----------



## kayza27

SJ1979 said:


> EC was 1/6/18 and ET was 6/6/18. I think you're right. My friends are trying to soften the blow I think in giving me a bit of hope xx


So sorry to hear your news, I had the exact same thought last cycle and tested again a week later but I still got a BFN. I feel for you hun. Just focus on yourself for a while, do something that makes you smile xxx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Oh SJ1979, Im so so sorry. Why do the odds have to be against us on this, so sad. I hope you and your OH are there to comfort eachother xx


----------



## Natalie90

SJ1979 - I’m so sorry to hear your news. Please take care of yourself and I wish you all the luck in the world for what’s to come next.

Pink84 - I will be taking 2 weeks off work, the first day being EC. That was one of the questions I asked at our initial appt as I was worried about it as I haven’t told any of my colleagues. I’m looking forward to feeling relaxed and hope to spend some time with my mum on her days off, however I do realise that those 2 weeks will probably be the longest of my life! I’d actually be due back at work on the Monday but my test day will be 2 days later so I think I will ask my Doctor for a further week as I have leave booked the week after that. People in my place have 6 months off on full pay with stress so I’m thinking of me and i’ll take off as much as I need. 

Molly - Wow, that’s a fab number of follies! Have you heard anything regarding quality etc? Good luck for tomorrow! 

Scrumble - I hope your stimming is going well? Not long to go until 26/6 or 2/7. It sounds like they are positive about it all. Good luck for your scan on 21/6. 

Kayza - I hope your scan goes well today? I’ve been having lots of beetroot on my salads recently so that’s good to know it could be helping in some way? I’ve heard about the pineapple core which I’m planning on having after transfer. I’ve also heard Brazil nuts and avacado are good as is pomegranate juice I think.

Hannahdaisy - I’ve definitely heard McDonald’s Fries are something to have after transfer. I can deal with that haha. Have you had a BFP previously after having them? I’ve also heard about the pineapple core which I’m planning on having after transfer. Brazil nuts and avacado are have been recommended too as haspomegranate juice I think it is. 

Mrsmeggypenny - Last time I was scanned after norethisterone to check the lining and 2 days before transfer. They missed out the scan half way through the stimms so i’ll make sure they do that one this time, my cycle was cancelled on that round as I need a higher dose. They’d have probably picked up on that if I had of had that scan. I love the two pricks comment haha. I had a few tiny bruises previously and found that some injections were painless and some stung, especially the cetrotide, I didn’t like that one! I think i’ll Go with the McDonald’s fries, I love them.

Flipper - 8 is fab! Have you heard anything further over the weekend in regards to how they are doing? I’m also using ovitrelle, how long before collection do you take it?

AFM - I am on day 7 of norethisterone and have tender boobs but otherwise all is good.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Pink84

Natalie90 - this is the problem I am having, will taking time off send our anxiety through the roof?! I think you have the best idea though, surely rest is best.

I have my baseline scan tomorrow so if all shutdown, will start stimming too. I am running out of space on my tummy roll, its getting quite sore so may have to try legs for this. Does anybody else do legs?

Loving the diet info, I am going to really try hard from tomorrow, lots of protein and fruit/veg/water. Buserelin gives me crazy sugar cravings?!

Who is next up for EC/ET? Molly, Flipper? x


----------



## Shelbo76

SJ1979 - I'm so sorry to hear your news, hope you've got lots of support around you and you're being kind to yourself. Look after yourself  

Pink/Natalie - I wish I could take time off too after EC but as I'll already be taking holiday for nearly 2 weeks to travel abroad for treatment, think time off after this would be pushing it. I feel guilty for even taking time off even though I've hardly had any holiday time off so far this year, plus I'm about to get busy with projects towards the end of July/beginning of August, but I really should put myself first, especially as I only took 2 days off after my miscarriage early this year and felt like I needed more. Part of me though thinks that work will keep me distracted during 2WW.

Flipper - great news about getting 8, hope you've had good progress reports on them since.

Srumble - hope stimms are going well and those follies are growing beautifully.

Molly - hope your follies are still growing well and all good for EC tomorrow.

I'm relieved that it's looking like a normal cycle for me as I hopefully ovulated yesterday after having a 19 and 42 day cycle the previous 2 cycles. Can't help feeling that I could have missed out on one last month to try naturally, told my Auntie last night about starting IVF and she was saying we should just keep trying, especially after falling naturally a few months ago but it's just too much of the unknown for me, I've no idea if my eggs are any good let alone how much longer I've got before I head into menopause territory as with my cycles being so erratic I feel like that's where I'm currently heading. My FIL passed away a few weeks ago and we said our final goodbyes to him on Friday, it's been a very sad few weeks, especially for OH and I was worried about the timing with us starting treatment but OH says it's given him something to positive to focus on. Neither of us drink very much, but OH had been drinking a little more than normal the last few weeks but I thought given the circumstances I couldn't really say much but told him no more after the funeral...but now it's World Cup, might just have to buy him lots of low/no alcohol beers/ciders to make him feel like he's not missing out  ! x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie90 - yeah, we just threw a few things that we heard about at the cycle so we took Pregnacare conception and CoQ10, McDonalds after ET, pineapple core over the next few days, kept feet warm and watched a comedy that evening. Who knows though, eh?! Could've done none of those things and may have still worked. Just made me feel better and a bit more proactive! Good to hear things are going well for you 

Regarding time off for EC/ET our work gave us EC day off (we work at the same place) which was a Friday, so meant my partner also had the weekend to rest. Then we carried on working after that, and for ET we had to go to the work that morning, travel to the hospital for EC and then come straight back to work for the afternoon. I was unhappy about that because I felt like I was rushing to the tube station when I felt like I should've been a little bit more chilled out. Apart from that it was ok though and probably kept us both nice and busy over the 2ww as some of you have said!

So after being told that my lining was too thick last Wednesday and stopping the pill I've been having a semi-heavy bleed since Saturday so hoping that there'll be good news at my next scan this Weds. Does anyone know if you can start stims while bleeding? Hopefully I'll have stopped by then anyway or pretty much at least.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls! Sorry for the late replies. It's been a busy weekend!

SJ1979 - I'm so sorry to hear that! I was hoping for some good news. I told my DH, and he was disappointed for you too. Take care of yourself. Please let us know how you get on.

Srumble - I've taken the entire 2ww off. I've taken it as holiday for now, but I'm going to ask my clinic about taking it as sick leave. I'll go to my GP if needed, but I'd rather my clinic did it. 

Flipper - It's just so hard trying to find a way for him to be involved. I'm doing drawing up the medicine and doing the injections. There's not many other jobs he can do. I think I'm ok with the late shifts. It means I get to sleep in, and I don't have to interact with quite as many people. Sounds good to me!

Hannah - I have no idea how they choose which medicine to use. You'll be absolutely fine! Like you said, you've gone through much worse than a few seconds of burning sensation. I've heard that after you draw it up, wait a couple of minutes before injecting and to inject slowly. Apparently, it helps with the burn. 

Natalie - My clinic are being very good and have already said that I'll probably have an extra scan or two to check I don't overstim. Why did they miss your scan halfway through stimms? That doesn't seem right to me. I'm definitely having McDonald's fries after transfer. My DH asked if they had to be McDonald's, and I said yes. He asked me why, and I told him I don't know. Everybody just says it has to be McDonald's. I think he's going to start saving his pennies to take me. He doesn't like spending money. 

AFM - Another night of two pricks. My right side just really is not enjoying this process at all. It better get with the programme soon though. I really don't want to start stabbing myself four times to find a good spot once I start on stimms. My left side is a champ though. My DR scan is next week, and AF has started right on time (which rarely happens) so I should be good to start stimms after my scan. Other than a few mood swings and being tired and thirsty a lot, I've been feeling ok. 

We were at a wedding reception on Saturday, and I almost started crying because a drink bridesmaid hit me in the back while dancing. I had to run to the toilets because I honestly thought I was going to break down and start sobbing on the dance floor. Poor DH ran after me to make sure I was ok and offered to take us home, but I said no. Two minutes later and no tears shed, I was absolutely fine (apart from my back which was really sore where I got hit). Needless to say, not the best reception I've ever been to. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - I asked the nurse at my consents appointment about what to do if I'm still bleeding before my scan next Wednesday, and she said, if it's heavy to call and reschedule. If it's really light (like spotting), to go ahead and go in. I hope that helps. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening Ladies,

So much to catch up on so im sorry if ive missed any.

Pink84 - I haven't tried legs but maybe check with your clinic? Its hard finding places after a while and even more so when you have additional rounds. I just tell myself its a moment of pain for the chance of a lifetime. 

SJ1979 Gutted for you. Be kind to yourself. I hate that this journey is so cruel.

Mrsmeggypemmy - i often find one side is worse that the other. I did say it gets worse as you go on. Im lucky i have OH to help as sometimes i just cant get that needle in yet he does it perfectly. Pleased your putting yourself first. You really have to.

Impluse76 - Not sure who asked about consents for embies, my partner and me made the decision that we would allow any poor quality embryos to be used for testing and research. We are having our treatment at one of the teaching hospitals in the North East and we felt that anything we could do to help with research for couples less fortunate than us might help with new techniques, I couldn't share my eggs but i so admire those who are brave enough too.

srumble89 - It is worrying when you only get one shot and very much a postcode lottery. We get 3 rounds in the north east and are very lucky. Have you spoken to your clinic about what that one round includes? We got 4 eggs suitable of our 1st round, one IUI, one fresh and 2 frozen. So you might get more than one round off the one attempt. As most clinics let you use all your suitable eggs. I know once couple who got 9 top quality eggs of one round. So dont lose hope.

Hannah - I think provided its light you should be fine as i was just finishing my period when i had my baseline scan for my fresh transfer.

Molly87 - sounds like things are coming along nicely for you. Sending you lots of positive vibes to grow those follicles.

Flipper - Ooh things are moving along steadily for you. 8 is a fantastic number.  I hate the bum bullets but find they are much easier taken that way hahah. 

Shelbo - Im sorry i cant remember if you are taking stimming drugs or not. Our clinic said as soon as we started drugs etc to use protection if we wanted sex and they couldn't predict what effect the drugs might have on the pregnancy if we accidentally fell. 

AFM - I wont be taking any time off during the 2ww but thats because i work from home so if i want to stay in bed all day and i can haha. Sorry ive been MIA, been very emotional and having quite a lot of panic attacks. Not even sure why. So having a nice relaxing evening and just mentally preparing for thursday's tracking scan. See how that lining is building


----------



## Shelbo76

I’m guessing most of you are on a long protocol? I’m doing mini so will start stimms on CD2 when AF likely to still be in full flow, my clinic don’t even request a baseline scan, my first will be CD5.

jenstuttz - no not stimming yet and we can’t dtd this cycle (normal monthly not IVF) anyway as I’m having a scratch on Friday. I was just worried about timing for my normal cycle as it’s been quite erratic and as I’m doing mini ivf abroad and they work with your natural cycle but thankfully appear to be having a normal cycle this month, was gutted though that because of scratch we lose this month of trying naturally just in case a last minute miracle were to happen x


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Gosh so much activity on here! I will catch up with all at some point but a little rushed. 

So I’m all ready for egg collection tomorrow, very nervous! Just praying for more eggs than last time! I’m taking time off until after my test date (which I estimate to be 5th July). I’m actually on annual leave week of 9th July so unlikely to go back until 16th July! Felt like I was taking the mick a bit but my boss said it was absolutely fine and that I’ll need the extra week! I might work from home this thurs / fri if I feel up to it but been told not to worry if I’m not! I just went to my gp last time and asked for a sick note, I didn’t even have to go in, just told the receptionist what I wanted it to say and when until then picked it up the next day.  

SJ1979 - I am truly sorry, it is heartbreaking and such a tough process. Look after yourself. 

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you girls! Will see how it goes tomorrow and email the nurses  really hope stims go ahead as planned because I'm tight on the dates at the moment. Also wondering about how the injections will feel because I was told they're done below your belly button and I still feel a bit numb/strange there from my c-section. Not a pleasant place to touch, let alone squeeze and jab a needle into! Ah well, numbness might work in my favour!

Good luck for tomorrow Molly


----------



## Flipper40

Evening Guys,

Hope you are all well?

SJ 1979 how are you holding up, sending you a big hug xx

Jenstuttz- great that you work from home at a time like this. I can do the odd day every month and it makes all the difference. I am not surprised you have been feeling emotional, with everything we go through on this journey it is bound to affect us all in some way or another. I hope your scan goes well on Thursday will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mrsmeggypenny- I totally feel your pain. You story about the wedding reception actually made wince, that must have been so painful. You did well to keep it together. I snapped a guys head off at work the other day and it wasn't u till he walked away that I realised what I had done. Totally drug related and I still feel terrible about it. I just don't want to go round explaining my situation to everyone at work! But I will apologise when I get back.

Shelbo so sorry to hear about your FIL such sad news.  Sounds similar to me when I started this. I was worried If I didn't try soon it would all be too late and I would be hitting the menopause road. Turns out I did leave it too late but at least there is still time to do something about it. My colleague at work fell pregnant naturally whilst doing an FET cycle. Unfortunately she lost the baby because of all the meds she had been taking. Was devistatiing after everything she had been through.

HannahDaisy, keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF behaves herself for you and stops in time. She never does what we want when we want.! 

Pink84 good luck with the healthy eating! I have been trying to watch what I eat to and it was all going so well until I came to Spain. Have managed to keep up with the Pom Juice, l'argnine and the vitamins but everything else has not been so easy. Am hoping 2 days won't make much difference. 

Kayza, how did your scan go?

Molly hope your EC goes well to tomorrow, will be thinking of you when I am at the clinic. 
Natalie glad to hear everything going well with you.

Tinky- I feel exhausted on Cyclogest. By the afternoon I can barely keep my eyes open. Today I have pretty much slept all day! This does not bode well for the next few weeks!!

AFM- dramatic journey to the airport on Sunday! We had been to visit my sister and my dads car caught fire on the way down the motorway. He was so determined to get me to get me to the airport we drove for two hours with smoke in the car and windows rolled down.
Anyway made it to Spain in one piece and had a chilled out day by the pool today. No mor news over the weekend about the embryos so assuming all doing well. Will find out tomorrow when I go for transfer. All feeling a but surreal now and  a mixture of excitement and nerves. Managed to keep those at bay today with a good book but not sure I am going to sleep much tonight. Now just preparing for 24 hours in house arrest in the hotel room! Xx


----------



## srumble89

Jenstuttz- I used to live north west and it's still 3 rounds there as was told when I had gynae surgery as they knew I'd need it, but I didn't have a partner then or want children 😢 They've told us our local CCG only pay for 1 fresh to be transferred no matter quality and if it doesn't work 1 frozen and that's it no matter how good quality they get. We're at a clinic that usually sees private patients. It's just a shame we can't afford it ourselves. The nurse told me basically to ignore the doctors and CCG, that if the embryologist suggests putting 2 back then that's what will happen. I don't think we're have many as in a 12 month period they tested I only ovulated 3 times but that was before ivf and meds so fingers crossed. But clomid done nothing to my body


----------



## Molly87

Just a quick update from me before I get myself to bed. EC went well and we got 16 eggs. I cannot believe it, in complete shock! The nurse had hoped that 11 follicles would be big enough so I was praying for 9 or 10! In more pain than last time but that’s easing off with pain relief. The whole thing felt more relaxed this time, maybe because I knew what to expect. They gave me more sedation this time so I don’t remember a thing and still quite wobbly! xx


----------



## Pink84

srumble89 - mine is the same now too, I think most will follow suit in the future. At least we get one go, some don't get any!

Molly87 - 16!!!!!!!!!!! Wow this is amazing news, have a good rest and we cant wait to hear the progress!

I have just been for baseline scan, was 3.7mm so ready to start Gonal F this eve, eeeeek. I had 35 follicles, so I think they are a tiny bit worried about OHSS so may call me tonight to adjust the dose. Anybody else been told this? I'm confused about what is good and bad follicle-wise!

x


----------



## LXP

Hey Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I recognise a few names and hope you are all doing well! 

Molly87 I don't know your background as I have not read the whole thread but massive congrats on 16 eggs! 

Flipper I hope ET goes well! 

I am in Oxfordshire where we get one shot on the NHS. We had that in Dec/Jan which unfortunately resulted in a BFN. We are self funding a second cycle and I start DR tomorrow having just been for the lovely scratch! I found the cycle buddies really helpful last time and I look forward to getting to know you all in this cycle!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news Molly, well done 

Flipper - good luck for tomorrow!

Pink84 - that's exciting! I'm not too sure about follicle count exactly. My nurse could see about 10 on one side and then some on the other but said my ovary was hiding. My AMH went right down after having my baby which made me nervous but they told me that follicle count is more important so I hope that they're right!!

LXP - welcome and good luck for this cycle


----------



## Anniebird

Heya ladies

Just pooping in with a quick update I had ET Yesterday and now PUPO with two wee warriors onboard. Unfortunately we didn’t have any to freeze so pining all our hope on these two. feeling extremely tired today for some reason I have a couple of days off work so just going to rest up.  I have blood test in the 28th anyone else testing then? That’ll be 10 days past 5day transfer. What times does everyone else clinic suggest they test? It seems to vary quite a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27

I'm testing on the 27th x


----------



## Anniebird

Tinky 
Day before me. Will you be tempted to test early I never have and won’t I’m too scared.lol. Are you having blood test done or hpt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Congratulations on being PUPO Anniebird and Tinky. 

Is anyone else still DR?


----------



## Flipper40

Hi Ladies,

Welcome LXP you have joined a great group.

Molly that is amazing news about your eggs. 16 is amazing. Fingers crossed for some great embryos. Hope you are resting up and feeling a bit better this evening. I didn't have any drugs today and I feel exhausted!

Anniebird, you are a day before me. I had ET today and feeling shattered. I am testing on the 29th which is exactly the same as your clinic, 10 days last 5 day transfer. Doc told me that if I couldn't get blood test done to wait until the 1st July and use a urine test. I was surprised how quick that is but not complaining as think it will be the longest 10 days ever! 

AFM - ET went really well today. I had 6 embryos still going strong. I had Acupuncture first which hurt like hell and still hurting now!! It did work though as after 20 mins lying there I felt everything relax- maybe that's why I am feeling to tired today. Anyway had 2 embryos transferred, 1 frozen already done and I will find out tomorrow how many of the remaining 3 are strong enough to freeze! Then I had more acupuncture which wasn't quite so painful but set off all these electrical impulses in my muscles. Been resting in the hotel room all day and am totally overwhelmed by it all.
Doctor said rest today and take it easy for the next few days, no lifting anything heavy or doing weights at the gym and drink lots of water. Think I must have googled too much as have read to avoid sunbathing or raising your body temp, no fizzy drinks and no aerobics until test positive. Anyone else see all this or had different advice for their clinic?


----------



## kayza27

They moved my scan u till tomorrow because my period didn't come on time!! Fingers crossed everything gos alot better this time. 
Looks as though most are in a similar position. 

Congrats to everyone who has had their ET just take it easy now and for those still stimming!!!! Just keep telling yourself it's for a good cause lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Annie, my clinic says 9dp5dt, 14 days from EC. Congrats on being PUPO, how exciting 

Flipper - sounds like great news, congratulations on being PUPO and hopefully more to freeze tomorrow! Yes, I heard the same about raising body temperature so I was really careful even with baths and showers. Stayed that way through my whole pregnancy actually because I heard that it was bad generally but especially so during the 2ww. Not heard anything about fizzy drinks though. I went through a lot of caffeine free Diet Pepsi in the early days! Just bought some more today actually for during stims.

LXP - I'm still down regging but hoping that everything will be good tomorrow and then stims should start. I was told last Wednesday that my ovaries were fine but lining was too thick. I've had a bleed since, and am still bleeding, so nervous about that now! Hopefully it's pretty much gone by tomorrow.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Jenstuttz - You did say that. My tummy's not sore or anything (at least not yet). I just don't want to have to stab myself multiple times just to find a good spot. I'm starting to think it's worth the bruises if I don't have to try again. This whole process is very emotional. Good luck for your scan on Thursday! 

Molly - Wow! 16 eggs! That is such a good number! Well done! Make sure to rest and take care of yourself. 

Flipper - It did hurt, but not so much that I needed to run away and cry about it. Poor DH. As hard as this whole process is for us, it must be hard for our partners too. This whole thing is such an emotional rollercoaster! I can't wait for it to be over. I'm sure once you apologise, everything will be fine. It's just the medications, and you'll soon be back to your normal self. Wow on having 6 embryos still going! I hope those other 3 make it to freeze. 

Glad you made it safely to Spain! Your journey to the airport sounds eventful! When DH and I were engaged, I was driving to the photographer's to pay them, and my car caught fire. It was so scary! I'm glad you're ok! Good luck for transfer tomorrow!

Pink - That is so exciting! Good luck with the Gonal-F! I can't advise about adjusting your dose, but 35 follies is so many! I hope you don't get ohss. 

LXP - Welcome! I look forward to getting to know you and following along on your journey. I'm still DRing. I have my scan next week to make sure everything is where it should be before starting stimms. I think there's a couple of us still DRing. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinky27

Hi AnnieBird.

I'm going to try my hardest not to test early this cycle but it's soo hard!! I buy the dipstick tests cheap off ebay so have plenty in my draw 
Xx


----------



## Tinky27

Evening ladies.

Can I please join in? Im on my 3rd Ovulation Induction cycle. My OTD is 27th.

How is everyone holding up? 

X


----------



## srumble89

Welcome to all the new people.

Hope everyone else is well

Cannot believe I'm now half way through my stimming and EC is a week tomorrow eek.

Good luck to all those now on their 2ww


----------



## Natalie90

Scrumble - I live in the North West and we get 2 cycle’s on the NHS. I believe it all depends on area, I think some areas don’t get any. I really feel for those who don’t get any, it must be devastating!

Molly - I’m so please for you, 16 is just amazing!! Keep us updated! 

Pink84 - How’s the Gonal F gone this evening?
I’m also at risk of OHSS due to PCOS. On my first cycle the dose wasn’t high enough and I had 24 follicles when it was cancelled. The dose is doubled for this cycle and she said we will be saying wow this time so I really hope that’s the case. Let us know what they decide? 

LXP - Welcome and good luck. Hope your 2nd cycle goes well. I’ve also had the scratch which I’m hoping will help implantation.


----------



## Mandamae

Hello again sorry, I tend to be over on Czech reprofit board more.

Update: We ar in Brno    Donor produced 13 eggs    DH did his bit    yesterday and we are praying      for blasto transfer on Sunday. Whih will mean my OTD will be 8th July.


TTFN, Mands xx


----------



## kayza27

Scan went well although it took them a while to find everything!! And the lady asked me if I'd had a cesarian before! My reply was "NO I've never been pregnant" 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Update from the embryologist - 9 have fertilised. I’d maybe hoped for slightly better but I think using frozen sperm has a slight impact upon fertilisation. Still great numbers though, I’m just being greedy! Transfer booked in for Sunday! xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi Tinky! Welcome to our group! 

Srumble - That's so exciting! Wow! Less than a week left of injections for you! 

Natalie and Pink - I'm at high risk of ohss due to pcos as well. At my pretreatment scan, I had 28 follicles. I'm hoping for a similar number once I start stimms. 

Mandamae - Congrats! 13 is a great number! Fingers crossed for you!

Kayza - How annoying! I'd be upset too. Glad the scan went well otherwise. 

Molly - 9 embryos! That's a great number! I'm sending positive thoughts your way that they all continue to grow. 

AFM - AF is kicking my bum. This is the heaviest she's been since before my HSG. I've actually had a hot water bottle to my back since I got home from work yesterday at around 16:30, and I took paracetamol all day yesterday. It's a bit better today, and I haven't had to take any. However, I still feel as if someone has taken a baseball bat to my body. It doesn't help that I didn't sleep well last night either. Poor DH. He was up with me most of the night because I was in so much pain, and he's had to go into work today. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone I will catch up on everyone’s comments soon but I’m having a slight panic over here. I just double checked my schedule and I have today, Thursday and Friday left taking norethisterone. I thought I had the last sleeve of tablets in my bag and if so, I’m one day short. I remember double checking the packet with my partner to make sure there was enough. The box is at home so I’m hoping and praying that the rest are at the bottom of the box as an off cut! I won’t be home until 5.30 to check so I’m a bit worried. 

I went back to my last schedule and I took norethisterone for 20 days last time and only 11 days this time, I don’t know why there is a difference?

If I am short I will get on to the hospital, it’s about 1-2 hours drive so I’d have to ring my DR in the hope he’d prescribe me some! 

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Kayza - they might have seen something on your uterus as I had a c-section in January and when I went for my scan for this cycle the nurse noticed it and asked.

Molly - 9 is great, hope that they continue to grow well 😊

Mrsmeggy - sounds terrible! Good that you’re feeling better today.

Madamae - 13 is a great number, congrats!

Just on my way to the clinic now to check what’s happened in there over the past week 🤞🏻 for a nice, thin lining and the confirmation that I can start stims tonight!


----------



## Anniebird

Natalie

Stay cam your doc should b able to prescribe these pills for you no probs they are just to delay your period my sister used to get them if she was going on holidays , maybe you should ring the doc and get a  prescription anyway just to know you can get them give u piece of mind. Because any worrying isn’t good for you. x hope u get sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I agree with Anniebird. Call your clinic and see what they say and ask if you can have some more. I'd rather have too much of the medicine than not enough. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress about it too much. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

I'm totally the other way, i was told my AMH is low and few other things so I'm not at risk of overstimulation syndrome. They said they might have to increase my stimms tomorrow for the final few days, I'm already on 300 which is high but not the highest.


----------



## hannahdaisy

I agree, your doctor should be able to prescribe those for you.

Scrumble- they’re starting me on 300 too and said that was high for my age. This is my first time doing stims so we’ll see how my body reacts.


----------



## Pink84

Natalie90 - you can buy these tablets in some chemists too I think, I bought them online at superdrug for a holiday years ago! So don't panic, your GP can definitely prescribe them, it will get sorted. Hopefully they are at home anyway x


----------



## Mandamae

Thanks ladies , 

Only 9 mature and 6 fertilised 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 they continue to grow healthy and strong.

Good luck everyone 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻

TTFN
Mands xx


----------



## Shelbo76

Mands - great news on embies and fertilisation, are you in Brno already?

Molly - 9 fertilised is still great and hope you get some lovely blasts from them.

hannahdaisy - hope you've had some good news after your scan and are able to start stims

Natalie - hope you manged to sort the Noristherone

Flipper - glad ET went well and congrats on being PUPO and hope you managed to get some more to freeze.

Anniebrd - congrats on your ET too and hope you're coping with 2ww ok so far.

mrsmeggypenny - hope AF pains have eased up, I get them really bad too some months, I'm practically glued to my heat pad for 2 days.

srumble - I'm low AMH too but my protocol is mild stims so only having 75iu Menopur plus Letrozole/Femara oral tablets, as they know I'm likely not to produce many eggs, the focus is on quality rather than quantity. How's your response been so far? 

Welcome Tinky, what meds do you take as part of your superovulation, is it just something like clomid or do you take injectables?

Hi LXP too, I've seen you over on the low AMH thread, fingers crossed this cycle is better for you, especially after your scratch.

AFM - started with a new acupuncturist on Monday as wasn't convinced my previous one was doing much fertility-wise, the experience with my new lady, who's a fertility specialist and works with quite a few local clinics, was completely different and so relaxing despite the fact she put loads more needles in me, just wish I'd gone to her sooner. I've got my scratch on Friday and I'm having an ultrasound straight after to check whether my cysts have reduced/disappeared, I've been doing castor oil packs on my tummy so I'm hoping they've made a difference. It's getting scarily close now and just trying to plan my diet to try and get more protein in and up my water intake.

xx


----------



## Flipper40

Welcome Tinky.

Molly great number fertilised and hoping they are growing nice and strong for you.

MrsMeggyPenny- hope those pains are calming down there is nothing worse especially when you have to work too!

Natalie- I bought those drugs too online from Loyds you just have to have your blood pressure taken when you go and collect them in the chemist. I need to do the same as you. Doc told me to continue use all meds but did. It give me another perscription only think I haves week left of Cyclogest so need to check when I get home and get him to send out another perscription. 


Anniebird- how are you doing? I am having cramps on and off but last night they kept me a wake. ET yesterday and today feel shattered! Sat at the airport flight is delayed and going no where fast not what I need when I feel rubbish.

HannahDaisy let us know how you scan went? Hole you got some good news?

Mandamae- congratulations with your 6 embryos that is a good number! Hope they grow nice and strong.

Shelbo- it will be here before you know it, the time does fly by. 

Kayza, I feel for you that was a thoughtless comment to say! I'd be annoyed too!

AFM at the airport waiting to fly home. 2 more embryos frozen today so now have 3 in the bank which I am so happy with. Didn't sleep very well last night,member though Inwas exhausted I have cramps and had strange pulling feeling that was keeping me awake. Generally feel shattered today and bloated. Can't wait to get to my own bed. Xx


----------



## Tinky27

I have terrible period type pains but my OTD isn't until the 27th. Is this just the pessarys or could it be a good sign? 

**Shelbo** I have Gonal F injections until the follicle is mature enough and then the Ovitrell trigger is administered and the rest is up to us xx


----------



## Woofox37

Hello everyone,

Im new to this so hope I’m posting in the right place! My partner and I are doing our second round of ICSI, i started down reg on 13 June so am a week in. Last time i was on suprecur injections for 2 weeks before my period came so I’m expecting things to be the same this time. Anyway, just introducing myself - let me know if I’m in the wrong place! I’m 39, hubby is 53 with 2 grown up daughters and we have been trying naturally for 5 years. Our first ICSI failed sadly but onwards and upwards to cycle 2! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Madamae - good luck with your 6 embryos 

Flipper - great news about the frosties. I hope you get some good rest when you're back at home. It's definitely tough though during the 2ww because you end up with so much on your mind!

Woofox - you're in the right place  welcome. Good luck with your second cycle!

AFM - thanks for asking girls. My lining had gone down to 4mm so was all fine. Started stims this evening and decided to brave it and do my own injection. Off out tomorrow evening for a work thing and I asked the nurse again today, she said she'd do it beforehand if it was her, so probably at about 4pm, very early! Just got to trust her. Thought I'd better do my own today coz my partner will be at work tomorrow when I need to do it so I'd have to do it myself anyway.


----------



## Natalie90

Panic over, the 3 random tablets were in the box! Thank you so much for your advice you lovely people.

I’m loving how active this group is! Welcome to any newbies. 

Molly - I’m so pleased for you, fab result. 

Kayza - what a cheeky woman!

Manda - Fab news!

Hannah - Im glad the scan went well. Happy stimming. I can’t wait to start on Wednesday, I have my scan on a Tuesday first so fingers crossed!

Shelby - Good luck with your scratch and scan. I had the scratch earlier in the year.

Tinky - I’ve heard pains can be a sign of pregnancy so don’t worry.


----------



## kayza27

My other half is in charge of the buseralin! He had one job and now tells me their is not enough for tomorrow's shot let alone for the next 10 days so I'm now in a mad panic as we are two hours away from our clinic so it will have to be delivered tomorrow as an emergency!!!! He had one job!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Hey guys

So just back from my scan to check the stimms are going to plan, 5 follicles on the right and 2 on the left so upping the gonal f to 450 for the last 4 doses 🤞🏻 And they’ve said EC will still go ahead as planned


----------



## jenstuttz

Morning ladies - sorry ive been MIA again - really struggling with these panic attacks still. im going to talk to the doctor about it this morning when i go for my scan.

Kayza - Nightmare - im a control freak with counting my meds every day lol, I didnt have to pay for my meds as i have a medical exemption card due to a thyroid issues but it annoys me that the buserlin bottles only last 15 days, just had to throw one out with a few doses in and i hate it! Had to start a new bottle and that probably wont all get used. Hope you get sorted.

Natalie - Pleased you found them, thats happened to me before where they have just added the extra in.

Sounds like everyone is getting some good numbers for there egg collection and fertilization  remember it only takes one to stick! Good luck!

Congrats to those who are PUPO got my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Just off to our appt see what happens today... hoping everything is good and we can get a date for ET.

XX


----------



## LXP

Morning Ladies 

Jenstuttz I hope your scan goes well today and they are able to help you with your panic attacks. This process is hard enough as it is, without panic attacks as well. I am using the Mindful IVF app - have you tried anything like that?

Scrumble 7 follicols is great. I hope the 450 Gonal F finds you a few more. Last time I was showing 7 follicols and come EC they got 8! 

Natalie, I'm please you found the extra tablets! 

Hannahdaisy I hope stimming is going well! Your brave doing it yourself, it takes something to put a needle into your own stomach! 

Welcome Woofox I am also hoping for second time lucky! 

Shelbo interesting what you say about your acupuncturist, I have been seeing someone since last June, but they do not specialise in fertility - is there a massive difference?

Flipper congratulations for your two on ice! 

Mandame 6 embryos is great I hope they continue to develop

Hi to everyone else! 

AFM I started sniffing yesterday and I am not sure if it is my hayfever or the Syneral but I cannot stop sneezing and blowing my nose sorry for TMI. I manage not to sneeze for the 10 minutes they say you can't do it for. My hubby got annoyed with me yesterday and made me promise to do it again and not blow my nose for at least 30 minutes after. Does anyone else have this or any tips?


----------



## Pink84

Jenstuttz- have your panic attacks been since starting stims? I started Gonal F this week and have had insomnia and anxiety! I had been quite calm until then! x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Kayza - that's a real pain, I think we had similar things happen during our last cycle. There were just so many meds to keep track of too seeing as we were both cycling at the same time.

Scrumble - good news about the follicles and hopefully the 450 will get you even more for that last stretch.

LXP - thank you, it definitely took me a few minutes to jab it in! As I say, I just knew I'd have to do it myself today so thought I might as well do it yesterday too while my partner was there to help me and answer any questions if I needed anything. I have to take my little boy to my parents before I go out later so I might do it there rather than before I leave. Would buy me an extra 30-45 minutes coz I still feel a bit funny about it doing it so early! No tips on the sneezing, sorry. Hope the Synarel won't be too bad apart from that


----------



## Mandamae

Thank you everyone, I call for an update tomorrow so will let you know tomorrow afternoon/ evening xx


----------



## Babydoll2013

Hi I’m new to this site, I hope I’m in the right group, I started Ivf end of May. I’m due to have EC Tuesday 26th June, hoping everything is okay as last scan shown 3 follicles that would probably grow to size then lots of little ones hope they all catch up so I get enough, I’m 31 already have a son through Ivf 5-6 years ago after my second attempt. Good luck to everyone on our little journeys 😊


----------



## jenstuttz

Pink - I suffer from them generally but i do think the meds have increased the frequency, they said to try the usual, mediation mindfulness etc. 

srumble - sending you lots of luck for those follicles growing. Pleased they have said all is good to go with egg collection.

LXP - i will defo check that app out see if it helps me relax more. Thanks for the advice

Mandamae - Thinking of you that call is so nerve wracking. Hope you get some positive news.

Hannahdaisy - ive heard just twisting it slightly helps ease it in if your struggling, i had to do mine this morning and took more than a few attempts 

Babydoll2013 - welcome - good luck for your ec not long to go now!

AFM - lining is good 11.2 and looking well, so we have the date for our transfer which will be 5th July. So Excited now! Another step down. I can do this!!!


----------



## Shelbo76

Jenstuttz - I second the recommendation for Mindful IVF app, I’ve just started listening to it and the guy doing it has a lovely soft Irish accent so I find it soothing. Glad you’re all set from transfer, hope that relieves some of your anxiety to an extent.

LXP - I had a completely different experience with the lady I saw on Monday. The lady I went to before would only ever put about 4 needles in my lower legs and puncture with a needle in other spots but not leave them in and at times it would hurt. My new lady started off by putting about 6 needles in my tummy and I commented that other lady had only ever put 1 needle near my belly button one session and she shook her head. I hardly felt a thing with her needles and she also put a heat lamp over my tummy and lower back. I just felt so relaxed both during and after her sessions. If you have time before treatment have a look to see if you have anyone affiliated to Zita West local to you as that’s where I found new lady, you can search on Zita West website.

Mands - hope you get some more good news tomorrow about your embies progress

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Babydoll - welcome and good luck 

Jenstuttz - I find that the needle goes in ok, just a mental thing I think, knowing that I'm stabbing myself with a needle and about to cause myself a bit of pain! Wasn't so fun doing it at my parent's in a bit of a rush today, but oh well, got it done!

Been feeling soooo tired today. My little boy didn't have a great night last night and he's still in our room so I'm not sure if it's that or the stims. Symptom spotting!


----------



## Hope2018

Morning ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining you. I am not sure if i need this board or July/August when it comes.
I am starting my first round of IVF on Monday. Feeling very excited but a little nervous to see what the medication effects are lol
Xxx


----------



## Impulse76

Hi everyone wow things moving on for everyone. So busy at work I forget to check
Some great numbers and gl to everyone PUCO
I a a bit behind everyone. We ordered our drugs and they are due on Monday with AF to start Thursday.  Hoping your tips will help me.


----------



## jenstuttz

Welcome Hope2018 - think i recognize you from the north east boards are you being treated at QE?

Impluse76 - bet you cant wait to get started now 

x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi ladies! It sounds like everyone is really moving on with their cycles. 

Hannahdaisy - I know you've already done two injections on your own, but I find icing really helps me overcome that mental block because I know at least it won't hurt when the needle goes in. No promises for the medication itself though. 

Shelbo76 - AF has finally settled down, and I'm nearing the end hopefully. It's good to hear that your new acupuncturist is doing a lot better! Hopefully, you'll see a difference soon. Good luck with your scratch today!

Flipper - How was the flight home? Congrats on the two frosties! There's nothing better than being in your own bed. 

Woofox - Welcome to our group! There's a lot of really lovely ladies here. 

Natalie - I'm glad you found the missing tablets! I'm sure that was a huge weight off your mind. 

Kayza - Did you manage to find some buserelin? I would be so mad too!

Srumble - I really hope the upped dosage gives you the results your want! 7 follicles is so good though! Fingers crossed they all contain mature eggs for you!

Jenstuttz - That sucks that you're still getting those panic attacks. Did the doctor say anything about your panic attacks? Congrats on getting your EC date! You must be really excited! 

LXP - I'm doing the injections for DR so can't give any advice on the sniffing, but I hope it's going ok apart from the sneezing. 

Welcome Babydoll2013! 

Welcome Hope2018! You're more than welcome to stick around with us. If you feel you'd be more in time with the July/August board, you can always jump over there later if you want. 

Impulse - You know we're always here when you need us. I bet you can't wait to get started!

AFM - I'm really considering asking my clinic if I can be signed off from work. The mood swings are for real even though AF is almost over. Only my supervisors and one other girl knows that I'm actually doing IVF right now. Everyone else thinks I'm still waiting to start. Yesterday was an emotional day anyway because it was one of the other department's manager's last day so the team leaders were busy organising everything because we had a small event to honour him. The girl who knows was supposed to be on her break but paused it when she saw a former girl (who's on her may leave) came in with her baby. Nobody told me that the girl who knows was supposed to look after the baby while mat leave girl did stuff in the stock room so I felt the girl who knows was being really cheeky when she came back from taking care of the baby saying she still had 45 minutes of break to take. For whatever reason, I got really upset. Then one of the other girls started lecturing me because I was upset which made it even worse, and I started crying. The girls who knows came back from her break early for me so I went on my break. Obviously, I realised I had behaved irrationally (it was a mix of hormones, tiredness, and hunger - never a good combination) and so I apologised to her when I came back. She's amazing and gracious and accepted my apology. She's 20. I also apologised to lecture girl, and she gave me another lecture about it. She also pulled out all of her infertility history saying that she knows what I'm going through (she never had to do IVF so doesn't really). She's the type of person, that even when my body isn't having synthetic hormones being pumped through it every night, has a way of making me feel bad about myself. She's mid-forties. I really wanted to snap back at her, but I managed not to. Even DH got mad at her when I told him the story later. Bless him. He's my hero, and now I'm getting emotional thinking about how wonderful he is so I'm going to go. Sorry for the novel. 

I hope everyone else is handling the things better than I am. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

Yes thank you. Yeah I was pretty annoyed at him but they he had to drive 4hour round trip to our clinic so that was karma lol


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope - welcome and good luck 

Impulse - that's exciting!

Mrsmeggy - thanks, I might try icing it a bit later then, see how that goes! Aww, it really is tough and your emotions and hormones are all over the place throughout treatment. Good luck with your decision about work.

Very, very tired again today! Going to go out for a little while soon to get some sunshine and fresh air, maybe that'll liven me up!


----------



## Flipper40

Evening girls!

How is everyone doing?

Mrs Meggypenny what a day you had at work!! Don't worry I have been exactly the same and considering taking some sick leave too. I really snapped at a colleague last week and he was trying to be nice to me! He hasn't got a close what is going on and feel dreadful now! I a, going to have to do some grovelling when I get back to work! I also have no energy at all and feel so leathargic I a, not sure how I am going to cope next week! Oh well I will give it a try and see how I go.

HannahDaisy, I feel for you I felt exactly the same as you today and did the same thing. A nice walk and fresh air did perk me up enough to make some dinner at least!!  Hope you feel better soon!

She'll, I hope your scratch went ok today? How do you feel?

Woo fox, baby doll and hope2018. Welcome to you all and great you are joining us. As MrsMeggypenny said they are a great bunch on here! You in the best place. The support is so amazing and has helped me through this whole thing.

Jenstuttz how are you feeling? Was the doctor able to shed any light on the panic attacks or help in any way? I have been listening to a podcast call Matt and Dee's Eggcellent Adventure and she was saying she got night terrors during her first round. So it might be a common side affect.

Hope everyone else is progressing nicely? 

Molly how are you? Any news on your embies? 

AFM: well flight home turned in to a disaster! Typical as I was feeling lightheaded and had bad cramps. Flight was 3 hours delayed with no announcements or Information. When we got to LHR there was on,y 1 immigration desk open and then our bags took a other hour to come out. The other passengers we going mad, shouting and screaming. By that time it was 1am and I really had enough and still had an hours drive home! Needless to say yesterday I had a nice lie in and took it easy. Still feeling very tired and bloated. Headaches have eased off a bit which is nice but they have been replaced with cramps and nausea. In a strange way it is nice to feel something but know it may well still be the drugs rather than any positive signs!! Am getting worried about returning to work now. Next week is a busy week and can't take any more time off but will make sure I leave as soon as I can each day. Will give it a try and then see if I need to go sick just don't know how I am going to muster the energy!! Anyway am now 3dp5dt and am counting the days now. Longest 10 days ever!!!


----------



## Shelbo76

Flipper - sorry you had a stressful journey home but hope you get a nice relaxing weekend and work's not too bad next week.

mrsmeggypenny - sorry the mood swings have hit you badly, though don't blame you for snapping at the lecturing lady...hate it when people say they know what you're going through. I'm hoping as I'm on low dose of drugs my hormones won't be too bad, I've never suffered with PMS so OH might have a surprise in store if I go all Jekyll and Hyde on him !

My scratch went ok, it wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be but glad I dosed up on co-codamol beforehand, but feeling a wee bit crampy now! Also had scan just before and thankfully my cysts have disappeared so I'm all good to start stimms next weekend so that's a massive relief. She checked my lining too and it was 7.9mm and triple layered so hope it's the same again or better in my treatment cycle.

Xx


----------



## Natalie90

Jen - Out of interest which meds didn’t you have to pay for with your exemption? I also have an exemption due to my thyroid.

Mrsmeggypenny - You definitely should consider asking to be signed off, you don’t need any stress. You are far more important than work is! If you take some time off you will feel more relaxed and I’m sure you will find the process a little bit easier, if that’s possible.

Hannah - Are the stimms making you tired? 

Flipper40 - What do you listen to the Podcast on? I’ve heard of them but never listened to one. You should also consider taking some time off if you need to! 

Molly - Any news?

AFM - I’ve finished the norethisterone today so I’m waiting on my period now. I have my scan on Tuesday morning and start the stimms on Wednesday. I’m looking forward to getting started again and really hope that my ovaries respond better to this higher dose.

Are the stimms making everyone tired and lethargic? I guess the hot weather won’t help with that! 

Does everyone think I’m okay to have a back massage? I’m probs being over cautious but I just thought I’d ask. I’ve never had one before but I get a lot of back pain and thought it may chill me out.

xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Natalie90 - I haven't had to pay for any of my meds at all - gonal f - progesterone etc. We are on an NHS funded cycle so not sure if that makes a difference. All my meds have been issued to the hospital pharmacy and i just present my medical exemption card and they said there was nothing to pay. I thought when i got the exemption it would only covers my thyroid meds but the pharmacy said it its valid for all prescriptions. I still only ever get a prescription for what i need as i hate waste. Im not sure about the back massage id recommend checking with the clinic but i cant see how there would be any issues 

Hannahdaisy - Sunshine makes everything better  Especially when you live in the north east where we dont get as much hahah.

Mrsmeggypenny - Oh i feel your pain - id defo recommend getting some time off if you are struggling with work etc. This journey is so much more important that anything else, and you need to do what is best for you. Our OH's are the ones often holding us up through this journey. Mine is always amazing despite the mood swings and up and downs i throw at him.

Shelbo - Pleased your scratch went well - its defo something i want to do more research on and ask about on our next round if this one is unsuccessful.

Flipper40 - Sounds like you had a right nightmare getting home - fingers cross that everything is nestling in nicely. I have everything crossed for you. You got this! Im feeling ok, i suffer for panic attacks and night terrors in general so i do think the stims just heighten everything. They couldn't really shed any light on it other than suggesting relaxation techniques etc.

Kayza27 - Serves him right! He'll not make that mistake again!

AFM - No panic attacks today woo hoo, I've downloaded the app and going to try that and have just been focusing on trying to relax and time more time for me. That means shutting my work stuff off at 6pm and ignoring the urge to respond to stuff outside of work. Less than 2 weeks now. I cant explain why but i feel like i have a really good feeling about this round just hope its right!. Hope everyone is doing well. I think of you all and your journeys when i make my wishes each night. Hoping things work out for us all. 

Jen

x


----------



## Mandamae

Hello ladies, 

well i've had the latest news of the 6: 
one 12 cell
two 9 cell 
two 8 cell 

all grade 1 Due for transfer on sunday at 10:15

Mands xx


----------



## Natalie90

Jen - I’m the same, I’ve not had to pay and I’m on my 1st nhs cycle. I get the impression you’d only pay if you go private. Yes the medical exemption is valid for any prescription which comes in handy because they are so expensive these days! In regards to the scratch my nhs clinic offer it and it’s free. When I asked the consultant if he’d recommend i have it’s he said definitely so I had it around March time. When I asked how long it lasts the nurse smiled because it must last a loooooong time, I was thinking it healed up. Thank you for thinking of us all when you make your wishes, that’s so lovely!

Manda - Congratulations! Please explain the grading as I am clueless? Good luck with your transfer.

Hope everyone else is okay, happy weekend!! 

Xx


----------



## Flipper40

Mandamae- that is great news on your embies! Will keep my fingers crossed they grow strong for Sunday! Will be thinking of you. I don't know what the grading is either, mine was done in letters? 

Jen so pleased you had a day free of panic attacks! I think this will be a good round for both of us! We can do it! I am doing the same as you and trying not to work in the evenings and not volunteer to help out and fill in for others. This is me time. If I feel dreadful next week I will take some time off too! I gave an hours drive to work so that won't help either! 

Natalie, if you have an iPad or iPhone there should be a little purple podcast app you can listen on there. Or you can log online and listen via the web page. If you google the podcast you want it should come up. I listened to Not by Accident that way. Only just got in to them myself as found them quite comforting on this journey!! 

She'll thanks for your kind words. Got a couple of days on the sofa and a few good movies! 

Looks like it's going to be a nice sunny weekend!  Hope you are all doing something nice xx


----------



## srumble89

Since gonal f was increased to 450 I'm really tired and weak. Had a 4 hour nap this afternoon, off back to sleep now. Worried how I'll cope on my night shift tomorrow night considering how tired I am. Having fluttering both sides of ovaries and slightly swollen stomach. 2 days of injections left and just few days until EC 🤞🏻 Hoping it's all worth it x


----------



## Mandamae

Hi ladies grade 1 is the best      now I just keep        they continue to grow strong and that one of them gets comfort from my womb which I have been keping warm all week for them (in on of my last cycles my acupuncturist told me my womb was cold so knew it hadn't worked before i tested). So warm hot water bottle three times a day untl transfer then no more. I'm having accupuncture before and after in my air bnb on a Sunday morning at 08:30! then immediately after transfer all for approximately £90 (2700 czech koruna) What a service!   .


Mands xx


----------



## Natalie90

Flipper - Thank you, I’ve just always ignored that app. I’ll check it out, thanks for the recommendation.

Manda - Fab news on the grading! I wonder how she knew you had a cold womb? It’s funny what this forum teaches you. The hot water bottle is a good idea. I know they say to keep your feet warm so I think i’ll Be wearing socks whatever the weather haha

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Flipper - that sounds like such a pain, last thing you want! Thanks, it was nice to get out, even if it was just for a little bit of food shopping!

Shelbo - that sounds good and not long until you start stims 

Natalie - yes, I think they are and I checked and that's a side effect. I also have a 5 month old though so he tires me out too, not sure which one it is! Not long until you start stims then! Hope your scan goes well.

Jenstuttz - aww, it really does! Think the weather is meant to be lovely all next week too. I'm in London/Surrey and when I checked the other day some days were saying 28/29c! Really good that you've had no panic attacks, hopefully that carries on for you 

Mandamae - good luck for tomorrow.

Scrumble - I've been feeling super tired too since starting stims. Not long to go for you now and as you say, I'm sure it'll all be worth it 

AFM - I've had a bit of bleeding the past few days. Emailed the nurses yesterday and they said it should be fine and that it happens often with all the hormone changes once starting the injections. Got a scan on Monday so hoping everything will be ok.


----------



## Woofox37

Evening all,

This is only my second post on here and have just been catching up on all your posts since i joined. I am also using the Mindful app mentioned and think its very relaxing! As well as the Circle & Bloom IVF meditations but that was quite pricey! And i often fall asleep listening to it - oops! 

Good luck to everyone with collection/transfer coming up. I am still DR and should start stims this week depending on period arriving. I went to my clinic today as i was running out of buserelin and i was told that 2 of the meds I have been prescribed have been discontinued / are out of stock so i have to have alternatives. Anyone else had this? It’s the Merional stims and Gestone PIO injections. Now I’m worrying as i had Merional on my first cycle and it worked well so what if the alternative doesnt? And the Gestone injections are because i was spotting all through the 2ww last time and its thought it was due to low progesterone so my consultant prescribed Gestone instead of pessaries-i guess there are alternative PIO meds? Probably just worrying about nothing but will call the clinic Monday to find out what I’m having instead ! 

Hope youre all enjoying Saturday night and glorious weather xxx


----------



## Pink84

Good luck for tomorrow mandamae!

I will catch up more on monday, struggle to keep up on my phone! I hope you are all doing well. We’ve got this! X


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

Just a quick question, I finished the norethisterone yesterday (Friday) at 7pm. My baseline scan is on Tuesday. What happens if I’m on the period then? Will the scan still go ahead?

Thank you


----------



## Mandamae

Thank you girls,

I haven't slept well at all..unconcious worry. I never got this far in my own cycles so it's learnt worry.
Because I havn't slept well I'm now tired. However, I'm hopeful that we will have two blastocysts to transfer and 2 or 3 to freeze if possible.

Mands xx


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Sorry I’ve been MIA for a few days! Took a couple of days after egg collection to get myself right but feeling much better now. My husband took me for a lovely picnic in the sun yesterday. Can’t believe the weather next week - so lucky to be off work in the sun! 

I’ve had a read back but I’ll just respond to the most recent posts as it is so difficult on a phone! 

Natalie - you are likely to still be bleeding but that isn’t a problem. I think I was the first time, they are used to it! They just want to make sure your lining is thin enough to start stimms. That’s lucky you don’t pay prescriptions! I had to pay 5 NHS charges plus an extra one for some more stimms. Think I paid £50ish in total each cycle so a good saving for you! The stimms made me so so tired, could never stay awake in the evening (although that isn’t unusual!). I’ve been having daily naps since EC!

Woo fox - Hi! I had the same, last cycle I was on merional (although had to change to meriofert for the last 2 days of stimms). I have been on meriofert this whole cycle. I was assured it really is the same stuff they’ve just changed the name! I’ve had a much better cycle this time, although that is probably to do with them upping the dose! Try not to worry about it! 

AFM - Transfer in 3 1/2 hours! I haven’t slept well which isn’t like me. I’ve had no updates from the embryologist. They said they don’t look on day 2 or day 4. They check on day 3 but said they would only ring if they were changing me to a day 3 transfer which obviously they aren’t! So I’ll find out today how many made it to blast and they will decide whether to put back 1 or 2. Apparently because of my age it would normally be 1 but  they will put 2 back if they are all average quality. So I guess I’m hoping for 1 excellent quality blast - although I would absolutely love the possibility of twins!!

Hope you are all doing well - Mandamae good luck today! 

Good luck all those starting stimms soon!!! We are all well into the cycle now! xx


----------



## Hayze

Aw Molly, hope it all goes well today. It’s awful when clinics don’t update you. Mine doesn’t either.  I had 3 day 5 blastocysts, (2x 4bb and 1 x 5bb) and 2 x day 3 embryos that they insist on culturing on. My clinic don’t do day 3 transfers anymore. I arrived having had a migraine all morning and they told me the 2 x day 3 were excellent, defrosted at 100%, one 5A, the other 4A. They refroze the 4A, put the 5A in and are very positive. I’ve have a headache since but am trying to de-stress. It’s such a tough time. 

Good luck too Mandamae.


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you Molly, I’m presuming I’ll be okay to start the stimms if I’m still on my period come Wednesday then? Good luck today, I hope it all goes well for you. That sounds a bit annoying that they don’t update but no news is good news! Let us know how it goes.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - yeah I think that will be absolutely fine don’t worry! Let us know how you get on. Good luck starting stimming! It’s great when you move on to the next stage isn’t it. You’ve seen the difference doubling my dose had on the number of eggs collected so I’m sure you will be the same! xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Molly87 - Good luck with transfer - praying you get some good embryos. How strange that they dont update you. We are really lucky that our hospital put ours in something called an embryoscope which they can monitor them constantly. They called us a couple of times last time before transfer to reassure us i think, i got quite emotional when they showed the time-lapse video of how our little embies are doing. Its so magical.

Natalie90 - Yes i think light bleeding is fine - ive defo had scan when ive been bleeding as its just to check the lining. You do feel really self conscious and a bit icky but its quite common. Good luck for the next stage!

Woofox37 - Im not sure about the change in meds but hopefully they will be ok, i know when i stimmed on Gonal F the second round they were trialling a new system so i got a different drug/pen which was actually much better as this pen etc didnt need to be kept in the fridge so i could take it with me if i wasnt going to be home. Try not to worry. Maybe ask them some more about the any differences between them as they might just be the same drug with different manufacturers so different names.

Hannahdaisy - good luck with your scan monday - hope them little follicles are growing nicely.

Flipper40 - I think its important to be positive but also realistic and i find it hard managing that sometimes. Hoping that your managing to keep yourself busy and looking after your self. The 2ww feels like a lifetime.

Srumble89 - Gonal F always wipes me out so i think its quite a normal all the side effects you are feeling. Rest is one of the best things for successful ivf ive heard and ive always said to myself if i need a nap ill take it  Good luck for EC.

Mandamae - Its so hard to sleep when you have stuff in your mind in the background. Really hoping for some postive news for you. Every time we passed a step last time i felt like it an achievement. So keep those positive thoughts going  t

AFM - seeing signs in everything! Today on the way home after us talking about this round working and me having dreams about having a little boy i saw 4 magpies. As the saying goes one for sorrow, 2 for joy 3 for a girl and 4 for a boy... Ive only ever normally see 1/2 magpies so im taking this as a good sign no matter how crazy or clutching at straws it may seem. Im feeling good. Still panic attack free. working on sticking to my healthy diet listening to the meditation apps, plenty of water and sleep and saying my wishes each night for us all. I really hope this is the one for us. 

Jen 

xx


----------



## Mandamae

Update:

Two embryos transferred:
1 blastocyst
1 hatching blastocyst 

I had acupunture before embryos were transferd and half an hour after.

OTD 08/07/18 

Good luck to everyome else    for you all and for my embies       

Mands xxx


----------



## Molly87

I’m officially PUPO. 1 blastocyst on board. Told it was excellent quality so fingers crossed this one sticks! Unfortunately none of the others have quite made it to the quality to freeze. There are 3 they will give until tomorrow so fingers crossed for them but not holding out too much hope! Can’t believe how amazing the quality has to be to freeze - I just want to them to put them all in instead of discarding! OTD is 5th July so 11dp5dt. xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - I think my period stopped the day before and I had a bit of spotting that morning, I was also worried about whether they'd let me start but when they checked my lining they said it was fine. I started last Wednesday and then carried on spotting a bit and only stopped yesterday.

Jen - thank you! I'm the same with magpies etc, I was always taking note of stuff like that!

Good luck to people that are PUPO, very exciting.

I've done 4 injections so far, woke up today still feeling super tired, but also aching. Had some pains in my back and the top of my bum. Had a bit of a Google and seems to be quite common. Hopefully it's those follicles growing away nicely!


----------



## Woofox37

Molly & Jen, thanks i will try not to worry. Molly, you said your eggs retrieved doubled on a higher dose-what dose were you on last time and this time and how many eggs did you get each time? Sorry, I’m sure you’ve said before, I’m new and trying to catch up lol! I’m on a higher dose this time too.

Molly & Mandamae congratulations on being PUPO crossing everything for you xxx

Is anyone here with Lister? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - I'm with the Lister


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all I’m going in for transfer tomorrow morning at 11am. I’m quite nervous about it. Nothing to do with the procedure as I did a dry run before we started this process. My doctor recommended that as I had nerve damage the year before around my pelvis. I think it’s as no longer have any control over the outcome. 

We are having 1 embryo transferred and they are supposed to be calling me with an update on the thaw quality. We are having a 4 day transfer as we have 4 4 day embryos  and 6 5 day embryos frozen. 

We was initially having a fresh cycle but as I have pcos I responded too well to the stims and they collected a whopping 29eggs. But my ovaries were +10cm each so they decided to do a freeze all to allow me to recover from EC. My experience with EC was quite traumatic as I was in such a lot of pain during the process and whilst recovering from the meds I passed out on the toilet and they had to break in to get me out. No dignity left after that.  

Regardless of all the above we are staying positive and hoping for a great outcome. I’m just a bundle of excitement and nerves. 

Anyway enough about me. 

I recognise a few names from other boards. Hi Natalie and Molly hope you both are doing well. Molly congratulations on being pupo.  I haven’t had chance to catch up on this board as I have noticed it quite fast paced. 
Xx


----------



## Woofox37

Tammy - best of luck for tomorrow! You will be fine stay positive x

HannahDaisy - cool! How are you finding them ? Is it your 2nd cycle with them too?

AFM on my first cycle i had no side effects apart from night sweats on down reg injections (buserelin) but I’m an emotional wreck this time round! Crying at everything happy or sad lol! And mild headaches. Funny how 2 cycles can be so different x


----------



## Flipper40

Welcome Tammy, good luck for tomorrow. I felt exactly the same last week when I had my transfer. I was a bundle of nerves and excitement it was so strange but a totally amazing day.

Molly and Mandamae congratulations on being PUPO! So exciting!! Glad all went well for you both.

Molly I was the same as you, I had 3 embryos they left until day 6 to see if they were able to freeze them and 2 made it, so fingers crossed for news tomorrow!!

Jen good news that you have had a break from the panic attack, that must be a relief for you! I think you have some good signs lately! Fingers crossed!

Woo fox good luck with the emotions. I have been a right grouch! 

AFM - boobies are sore today , a lot worse than yesterday and been alternating from nauseous to starving!! Cramps still coming at night but more like stabbing than cramping. Am hoping work tomorrow will take my mind off how I am feeling! 

Hope everyone enjoyed the sunshine today xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Congrats Molly and Mandamae on being PUPO!  That's really exciting! 

Hannahdaisy - How are the stims going? Is icing helping at all?

Woofox - I'm still DR too. I'm hoping to start stims this week too. I wouldn't worry too much about the different names. As long as it's the same medicine, it should only be the name that's different. 

Natalie - I asked the nurse at my consents appointment that exact question. She said that if it's heavy bleeding, to call and check with the clinic. If it's light bleeding like you get at the end of your period, she said to go ahead and still go in. Is your scan on Wednesday?

Jenstuttz - I've been doing the same with the magpies. I saw one dead on my way to work once, and it was not a good day. On the other hand, DH and I went to a pub that had magpie in the name, and he his favourite beer there was called three for a girl. I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

Tammy2611 - Welcome and good luck with transfer! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - Another injection down. My scan to start stims is on Wednesday, and we should be good to go. Tummy is a bit more bruised and battered, but it will all be worth it. I'm feeling much better now that AF is done. I'm hoping this feeling will continue, but I am still planning to talk to my clinic about maybe taking a few days off from work. I can get some advice from them anyway. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - yep, second cycle with them. We both really like it there. We went to the London Women's Clinic first but something just felt off about it and our consultant wasn't very kind/polite! A friend of ours recommended the Lister so we went to an open evening and haven't looked back  what about you?

Good luck tomorrow Tammy.

Mrsmeggy - haven't actually ended up icing! I was fussing a bit yesterday so my partner was like "come here" and just stuck it straight in and she did the same tonight too haha. Felt much better though, probably a mix of going in fast and also not knowing exactly when! She's a pro after doing her own last year and then doing all of my progesterone bum injections too! Good that you're feeling better and hopefully only a few more days until stims


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Congratulations on being PUPO. 

Tammy - Hi I recognise your name too. Good luck for transfer tomorrow. How many eggs have you in the freezer? 29 is a huge amount! I also have PCOS and will be on the higher dose this time. 

Mrsmeggypenny - Thank you for the advice!

AFM - I finished norethisterone on Friday (7pm) and my scan is on Tuesday (11am). I think it took me about 5 days for my period to arrive last time which should be Wednesday but I’m due to start my stimms on Wednesday. Does that sound right, starting stimms when I’d be on a period? I’m going to call my clinic tomorrow and just double check with them. Anyone else started stimms when still on their period?

xx


----------



## Molly87

Thanks all!

Woofox- last cycle I was on 150ui of merional and I got 4 eggs. This time I was on 300ui of meriofert and got 16 eggs. So doubling the meds got me 4 times as many eggs! I was so shocked because I was told I had 11 follicles with a chance of being big enough! Fingers crossed a higher dose works for you too. Unfortunately it seems I’ve still ended up with 1 to transfer and none left to freeze but theres still a little hope the others will make it.  

Tammy - Hi! Good luck tomorrow, glad you have finally made it to transfer. Can’t believe we’ve ended up on the same cycle again. Wishing you all the luck in the world! Will have someone else to go crazy with over the next 2 weeks!

Natalie - I started bleeding 3 days after norethisterone and my scan was 6 days after I stopped and then I started stimms the next day so day 5 I think. 

Flipper - thanks for the reassurance. Fingers crossed at least one makes it!

xx


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs meggypenny - we might be Stimming about the same time then !

Hannahdaisy - Lister was our first choice after being recommended to them by a private gynaecologist we saw and I’d already heard good things about them too. I did my research and always got a nice feeling from them at appointments. Our first icsi cycle didn’t work but I’m hopeful for this one but the odd seed of doubt creeps in now and then as is natural I guess x 

Molly87 - wow that’s brilliant ! I was on 300 merional last time which they increased to 375 just before EC but this time I’m starting on 375! Last time I got 9 eggs but only 2 were transferred sadly didn’t take. This time we hope !!! X


----------



## tammy2611

Natalie90 We got 19 fertilised and 10 frozen. 4 day 4 embryos and 6 day 5 embryos. That was on the lowest does as they were concerned for ohss. What dosage have you been put on this time? X

Molly87 It’s like I’m following you around these boards lol just the build up to ET is driving me mental so I am screwed over the next two weeks lol x


----------



## srumble89

Last gonal f injection was yesterday and I have just been for another scan. So on Thursday I had 7 follicles and they told me today they were tiny and were worried, they upped my dose to 450 and I now have enough big follicles and they are really pleased. Ovitrelle is tonight and then EC Wednesday. I have really suffered all weekend with tiredness and being weak. 🤞🏻 For good results Wednesday


----------



## Pink84

Tammy2611 - 29 Eggs!! Good luck with your transfer! 

That's now a few of you PUPO! How exciting. Wishing all the best for you.

srumble89 - fingers crossed for your collection on Weds, am glad they managed to get those follicles plumped up.

Flipper40 - hope you have managed to distract yourself at work! Symptom spotting is like second nature to us all now I bet!

Quick question - I had a scan this morn and I bled afterwards - has anyone had this? Do I need to tell the clinic?

AFM - Have been on 150ml Gonal F for 6 days and have 11 follicles ready to go already and another 26 smaller ones (PCO) so they said they may have to bring EC forward to Friday and just use those 11 in case of OHSS. Has anybody had this? I don't know whether to be pleased or not!

Also -how did you all feel after EC, did you go back to work the next day? x


----------



## LXP

Wow ladies that was a busy weekend on here - I am trying to catch up!! 

Tammy that is an amazing number of fertilised eggs congratulations. I hope ET goes well! 

Pink 11 is a great number! 

Congratulations on being PUPO Molly and Mandame 

Scrumble I am pleased the increased dose has helped - good luck for EC on Wednesday

Hi to everyone else sorry for the short post!


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all ET went well. I’m pupo with a 3bb embryo on board x wishing you the best of luck I’m off to relax xx


----------



## kayza27

Congrats everyone who is PUPO, how exciting xx my last scan is on Friday. ET is suppose to be next week some time lol. Why is it always hot when I'm on the ellestelle!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Medication arrived. Nervous but excited.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - yeah I'd say that's natural. You'd wonder whether it would've worked somewhere else etc. I really like them though, hopefully this cycle now is a positive one and you'll know that you made the right choice  they have very good success rates and I've always found them to be friendly.

Scrumble - good luck for Wednesday!

Pink - I've been spotting since starting stims and noticed a little bit of blood again when I got home after my scan today. The sonographer didn't say anything so guessing things must be ok. If it carries on I'll tell them at my next scan. In our paperwork it says that you might bleed at the start of stims.

Tammy - good luck, hope time flies before OTD.

Had my first stims scan this morning, day 5. She could see 16 follicles on one size, some worth measuring, and about 6/7 on the other side. She said that's good so I'll trust her and settle for a bit! I'm quite bloated and have some backache, that explains why then I suppose!


----------



## Natalie90

Tammy - That’s fab. I’m on 4 powders to one solution (menopur) so i think I’m correct when o say it’ll be 300 this time. Congratulations on being PUPO. Enjoy relaxing!

Hannah - It sounds like your stimms are going well!

AFM - I had my scan this morning and all looks well. I hadn’t started my period by the scan but the nurse said she could tell that it’d probably come later today, anyway I’m pleased to say it turned up at lunch time so I’m relieved that we can start stimming tomorrow, bright and early at 5am, just before my partner goes off to work. He mixed everything and does the injecting. I’m quite excited and I’m back for a scan on Monday to check how things are going. As you know the lower dose didn’t work last time so I’ve got my fingers and toes crossed for this higher dose!

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Tinky27

Evening ladies. 

I'm a little concerned. My OTD was today and was negative   I was told by the clinic to stop taking the pessarys which I last took yesterday pm. I haven't got my period yet tho. Id been out all day so didnt see I ad an email advising me to use a clear blue  The test strips I have our 10miu so sensitive so didnt see the point in wasting more money on a fancy test. 

How long does it normally take for the bleed to start? I hope its soon so I can feel human again!

x


----------



## Hayze

Aw Tinky I’m so sorry. It’s always taken me 3 or 4 days after stopping the medication for me to get my period. It’s a horrible no mans land. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannahdaisy - It's whatever works best for you.  I suppose it's always something you can consider trying should you have to do them on your own again. It sounds like you have some good numbers! I hope the bloating and backache don't get too bad.

Natalie - If you're starting stims on tomorrow, you'll only be a day ahead of me. I should be starting on Thursday. Sorry I can't advise on starting stims at the same time as your period. Have you asked your clinic their advice?

Woofox - When are you supposed to start stims? It's coming up quickly!

Tammy - Those are some amazing numbers! Congrats!

Srumble - Good luck for EC tomorrow!

Impulse - That is exciting! I bet you can't wait to get started!

Tinky - I'm so sorry to hear that! I can't give you any advice as to the bleed, but take care of yourself. Let us know how you get on.

AFM - DR scan tomorrow morning. I'm looking forward to moving onto stims.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Tinky - Sorry to hear, hope your okay as can be!

Mrsmeggypenny - I went for my scan today and she said I can only start the injections tomorrow if I have started my period before lunch time tomorrow. Anyway my period arrived this afternoon so we start them tomorrow which is a relief. Last time we did them in the evening but are definitely doing them in the morning this tome. The nurse said today that you get more success from doing them in the morning. Good luck to you for Thursday. 

Xx


----------



## Impulse76

Natalie90 I was looking at my medication and I am 375 and 5 powders.  This is my first round. Am I on a high dose them? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Impulse - They started me on 2 powders but then cancelled my cycle 2 days before EC as I hadn’t responded much to that does so they’ve doubled it this time. I’m at risk of OHSS due to PCOS so that will be why we started on the lower dose. I don’t really know how they work it out?

xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Tinky - so sorry to hear that.

Mrsmeggy - thanks, feeling a bit better today apart from the ongoing tiredness! How was your scan?

Natalie - that's exciting, good luck with stims.

Went for another scan today, follicles looked like they were growing away nicely. They ask us to do our stims from 7pm onwards so that bloods can come back and be checked and they can call you. Got told to cut down from 4 powders to 2, hope it'll all go ok. Back on Friday and their guess is EC between Mon and Weds. Little bit nervous about it because I've never been under GA!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I bet that was a relief when AF started! I know I was worried about things getting held up. Did you have your first injection today? How did it go?

Hannahdaisy - EC is coming up quick for you! My clinic have said to do all my injections in the evening. I do them at about 2000 because it works best with my work schedule. I would be nervous about going under GA too, but I haven't used it either. My clinic use sedation which I'm nervous about as I don't want to feel anything! 

AFM - My scan went well. My lining was under 2mm, and I have some tiny follicles already. I was quite surprised by that because I would've thought the DR drugs would've prevented that. The nurse said as long as they're smaller than 1cm, it was ok. They were so we have been cleared to start stimms tomorrow! I was shown how to mix up Menopur, and I'll start on 150iu. I'm back in on Monday for another scan. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies

Mrsmeggypenny good luck with the stimming

Hannahdaisy our clinic only sedate as well, and I was nervous about this. Mrsmeggypenny for your info I was talking to the consultant and then I was waking up in recovery last time so I assume it is similar to a GA in some ways. I also felt amazing for about an hour after it, until the drugs wore off.... pain relief sorts that out mind! 

Talking about EC, Scrumble how did you get on?

Tinky I am sorry about your BFN I hope you are having a large glass of wine, Pate and a rare steak! It took me three days after stopping meds for my AF last time. 

Tammy congratulations on being PUPO!!! 

AFM - I am day 8 of DR and still no AF? I looked last time and it took 7 days. Had I not been on meds my AF would have been due yesterday?!?!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - Thank you! That is really reassuring. I've been worrying about it a little bit. What kind of pain relief were you given?

Srumble - How did EC go? My fingers are crossed for you!

I hope everyone else is doing well!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

LXP and Mrsmeggypenny 

Sorry been asleep most the day, they actually got 7 eggs and the embryologist rang me this evening to tell me 6 were mature and they have injected them and discarded 1.

They have opted for icsi instead of standard ivf just because of all my issues, find out tomorrow how they are doing and Friday morning when ET is, either be Friday or Monday x


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggypenny - glad your scan went well. My first scan is tomorrow morning so i expect ill be starting stims tomorrow or Friday! Getting scared (and excited) now as i know from here on it goes really quickly !

LXP - my AF came 2 weeks after starting down reg injections but it was the day it was due. Hope it comes soon so you can start stims

Hannahdaisy - exciting that your EC is coming up! What’s the difference between GA and sedation? And can you choose?

Scrumble89 - thats great you got 7 eggs! Good luck


----------



## srumble89

Woofox37

With a GA they have to tube you to help with breathing where as sedation your still asleep but breathing for yourself


----------



## Woofox37

Scrumble89 - ah i see, thanks for thar x


----------



## LXP

I wasn't given any pain killers but told to take paracetamol or codine x

Scramble that is a great number you must be over the moon! Fingers crossed for fertilisation report tomorrow!


----------



## Hope2018

I know this might be too much information but can anyone tell me... how bad are the suppositories and pessaries?
It’s the only part I think I am nervous for haha
Xxx


----------



## tammy2611

Hope the pessaries are easy. Just be sure to wear a panty liner and you will be fine x good luck xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - I aimed for between 7-8ish, mine have been a bit all over the place but within that kind of range. I've heard generally good things about sedation but that'd scare me too just because I've never done it! I dunno how to explain exactly but during my labour I thought I was put under GA because I seemed to fall asleep but then it turned out that I blacked out because of severe blood loss. Something about that has made me more scared of GA even though I wasn't actually put under, so I dunno why and can't explain it!  Good to hear that your scan went well and that you're onto stims!

LXP - the aftermath is slightly what scares me too! Sounds like you had a good time under sedation though! I'm worried about feeling horrible and sick, heard lots of people feel absolutely fine though, especially because you're not under for long. Let's hope!!

Scrumble - great news about your EC  hope they're all doing well.

Woofox - at the Lister GA is standard but on the price list I think it's a few hundred pounds for sedation.

Hope - have you got Cyclogest? At first I did them vaginally but not long afterwards you'd keep feeling it leaking out and you'd have it all left in your underwear, wasn't very nice! Read on here that lots of people chose to do them rectally and that it was better so thought I'd try it. Was much better IMO, not as much mess. Sometimes I'd do it vaginally at night, knowing that it would have all those hours overnight to soak in. They're really not too bad though, nothing to worry about, just a bit messy! Buy some pantyliners!


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Ladies,

Apolgoies for the lack of personals, i seem to be so far behind lately. Ive been busy with work so havent had much chance to hop on here.

Hope2018 - other than being a little bit undiginifed and messy i dont find them too bad, the way i see them is they are a means to and end lol. A necessary evil 

srumble - 7 sounds fab! good luck for fertilization.

mrsmeggypenny - pleased you have managed to get started and you are down with DR. Hoping those little follicles keep growing nicely and your scan goes well on Monday.

hannah daisy - fingers crossed all goes ok, Wishing you the best of luck.


AFM - counting down the days to my last injection on sat. Literally cant wait! Enjoying the app that you ladies recommended and its defo helpling me to relax. A week tomorrow and its egg transfer!


----------



## Hope2018

Thanks ladies! That really helps! I have told my husband that that’s the one thing we just don’t talk about to other people haha! 
Not very dignified at all haha but then again none of this process is!
Xxx


----------



## Flipper40

MrsMeggypenny really pleased you got good news at your scan and exciting you are good to go. Am really pleased. 

HannahDaisy, I had general when I had by hysteroscopy. Going under was fine as the doctor talked to me all the time. Coming round is just like waking up and you will feel sleepy for a few hours. It took me a few days to get the who,e thing out of my system but just felt generally run down and tired.

Jen great news that you are near,y done with the injections! 

Hope - I've been in the pessaries for 2 weeks now they are ok but a bit messy. I started spitting this mor game and read that the pessaries can argrivate the cervix. As luck would have it I was going to ask about it on here but as Hannah Daisy just answered my question and I will try rectally for a few days to see if that helps.

Hello to everyone hope you are all feeling ok?

AFM- well today I gave been in a panic about my meds. I am running out meds and emailed my clinic for a new perscription but they didn't respond which was u usual. So I gave them a call today and my coordinator is away on holiday. Anyway spoke to the doctor and ge said he would right one but by 3:30 it hadn' t arrived so I called them and asked them to scan it over. Anyway when I Left work and the M25 was closed I thought I would peg it in to London and pick them up. That's the only place that takes my international perscription! Panic Ivor drugs now in hand!!


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

I had sedation for egg collection and it was absolutely fine. I think they gave me more the second time which was better than the first as I don’t actually remember a single thing about the procedure. Just coming back around and then being wheeled to recovery. They gave me pain relief similar to morphine first which makes everything just a little hazy then before I knew it I was asleep! I was in some pain when I came around but after some paracetamol and half an hours rest I felt ok. I know some people have different experiences but I honestly thought it was fine - I actually found ET much more traumatic! 

The pessaries are fine once you get used to it. I use them rectally and find it really straightforward with no mess. I’ve never tried vaginally but the fact you have to lie down for 20 mins after, they can fall out and they can cause bleeding I don’t personally see the attraction. My last cycle I did have quite bad side effects from them but this time they’ve not caused me any issues at all. 

Glad to see everyone is moving along quickly now! Good luck to those starting stimming. 

AFM - only 3dp5dt but feels like a lifetime! I’m off work so enjoying pottering around the house and enjoying the weather. Had a freak out today as my dog really pulled me on the lead so felt like I’d wrecked everything. So I’ve had a few tears and stresses today but hopefully tomorrow will be a more positive day! xx


----------



## tammy2611

I know it’s too early for me to notice anything and maybe it’s due to the meds but my sense of smell has gone wild. Been over to my mums friends house for an early birthday meal and the fish and alcohol smells were making me gag. Especially the strong alcohol. But I know it’s far too early to be an indicator of anything as I’m only 2dp4dt but never had this symptom with AF so it’s thrown me for a loop. Anyone had this with the meds? 

Molly try not to worry (I know it’s bloody hard work) but I’m sure you are okay. I have my fingers firmly crossed for you and I’m wishing you the best for this cycle. 

Flipper glad you managed to sort out your meds. Xx

Hope I agree totally! During this entire process you have to leave your dignity at the door xx

Jen I was the same. I couldn’t wait to get the injections over with. I’m glad you haven’t got long left and you will be joining us soon in the 2ww club. That’s were the crazy people are lol (can only speak for myself of course)   x

Ok so after a quick google (naughty me) it depends on what day you transfer. Day 5 blasts can implant over 1-3 days, so from that logic day 4shoyld be 2-4days? As day 3 stated 3-5days dependant on individual changes etc. I hope this makes sense x


----------



## Impulse76

Tammy2611 that was my 1st sign I was pg with my little boy.

My af still hasn't arrived been having cramps 2 days but nothing yet. Typical just want it to come to go for my injection lesson.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Yeah spoke too soon af just arrived. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tammy2611

Impulse I don’t know if it’s my body playing tricks on me though as I want this to work so bad. Good luck with your injection lessons x


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - I am nervous about the GA too! We’ll be fine though, I’m sure.

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes it was such a relief that AF arrived, I felt sick all day thinking it wasn’t going to arrive! Yes I’ve had 2 injections now, my fiancé does the mixture and injects it for me. We’ve been doing them at 5.15 am. Yesterday’s felt fine but I’ve definitely felt different this time, as if there is something going on down there which I can only presume is good because on the lower dose I didn’t feel a thing. Again now, after todays injection I feel like there’s something going on where my ovaries are. This mornings one was a bit more painful but I found that last time, when we inject on my right side it hurts a bit more even though I still pinch my skin. 

Good news on your scan. I’m also back on Monday for my next scan. Fingers crossed for us both. Have you done your first injection yet today? How did it go?

Scrumble - That’s a fab number of eggs. Good luck with the next stage.

Molly - I’m sorry to hear you’ve been upset, today’s a new day and I’m sure you will feel loads better.

Tammy - Sounds like a positive sign, especially if that was Impulse’ first symptom. 

AFM - I really want my scan on Monday to come quickly, I really hope I will respond much better to this double dose. I definitely felt different after just the first injection, something is going on in the ovaries area! What do you / did you feel when injecting? I didn’t feel anything on my first lot back in March because it turned out the dose was too low and the cycle was cancelled. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - this cycle I felt considerably more tired. I had an uncomfortable heavy feeling and I became really bloated towards the end of the injections. Also kept having waves of nausea but not sure if that was related! I’m not sure when my symptoms started, I think I really started noticing about 3 or 4 days in. Im sure it will be doing something so try not to worry too much - easier said than done I know! I was analysing everything this time and even started worrying I was making the symptoms up! 

I’ve just found out amazon prime now do first response pregnancy tests which means I could have them in 2 hours. I am so tempted to order some so I have them for tomorrow morning! Told myself I wouldn’t test early but so tempted. Tammy are you going to test early or hold out? xx


----------



## Natalie90

Thanks Molly. Yeah I won’t worry, I’m just glad to feel something after last time. I have felt a bit tired too but not sure if that’s because I’ve been getting u at 5 am for the injections. 

That’s good to know about Amazon! I bet it is so tempting to test early. When is your test date?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Flipper - thanks, hope I have a nice experience too! Glad you managed to get hold of your meds, that's a horrible feeling to panic over them! Yep, Cyclogest can irritate your cervix. I had some brown bleeding at around 8 weeks pregnant and I'm not sure what it was from, but the clinic said to only use the Cyclogest rectally from then onwards.

Molly - the wait is so tough isn't it! I'm sure the dog pulling you made no difference at all, try not to worry about it. I went on a school trip during my 2ww and the kids were being helped off of the coach, jumping off the last step, the other adult held my hand to do it too and I did. Ended up jumping down and felt my feet slam down, I then spent the next few days worrying about that coz I felt a jolt through my body. I also fell over not too long after my BFP and was in tears. Our bodies are sturdy things  I would try and hold off on the early testing if you can. I know how tempting it is though. We went and bought our first response tests the night before OTD so that we couldn't test!

Tammy - my sense of smell went a bit crazy too, I think that was after the BFP though, can't remember exactly but it's definitely a symptom.

Natalie - what clinic are you with? Sorry if you've said before, it's hard to keep track! Seems like the majority just do sedation. I'm sure you'll do great on the increased dose.


----------



## Molly87

Hannahdaisy - thanks for the reassurance! I’m feeling much better today. Will do my best holding off, I think I should make my days busier to distract myself. xx


----------



## Bethibee

Hello all, can I join you? Started DR a few days ago.  We had a cycle cancelled a few months ago as I didnt DR in time to coincide with DH's scheduled Micro-TESE op. I was nasal spraying last time and this time I'm on buserelin injections. Managing ok to do them myself but they do sting! Might try with ice tonight..

Loving all this hot weather and sunshine to keep me happy throughout!

Blessings xx


----------



## srumble89

Good news I've had 5 embryos fertilise. Still at single cell but should start dividing today.

Find out tomorrow morning when ET is


----------



## LXP

That's brilliant news scrumble!!! Relax for a few days all your hard work is done for a while! 

Welcome Bethibee - I am also still DR

Molly be strong and don't test early!


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - I’m with ivi in Chester. Fingers crossed. I definitely feel different this time so i’ll go with that.

Bethibee - Welcome and good luck with your cycle!

Scrumble - Fab news, I’m so pleased!


----------



## srumble89

Considering I don't ovulate naturally and had a low AMH im really pleased. 🤞🏻 For ET sticking


----------



## Anniebird

Absolutely devastated got A  BFN negative in my bloods results today. Just don’t know how I’m going to tell the husband when he gets home. I’m broken. Fours times IVF plus two natural pregnancy’s with early mcs I just can’t do this anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Anniebird - I’m so sorry to hear your news, please don’t give up on this.... You haven’t come this far to give up now! Your husband will totally understand, you are both in this together and please don’t give up hope in that you will have your little miracle one day, I’m sure we all will xx


----------



## Pink84

Oh Anniebird - Im so sorry. Its so sad that the odds are always against us  I am sure you husband will be nothing other than supportive. Don't give up, miracles do happen x

These cycles are all going so quickly now! Apart from those in the 2ww, we know yours wont be!

srumble - 5 eggs fertilised amazing! Really pleased for you.

Egg collection is tomorrow eeeek!  Stims made me feel awful and blood test levels were dangerous so they rushed me ahead 4/5 days earlier. Not the best news as follies havent had time to grow, but they reckon they can get 5/6 eggs! Fingers crossed! 

To those just starting injections, you can do it! It get so much easier after a few days. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Molly - yes, definitely try and keep yourself busy! I was at work for most of my 2ww so I guess that helped pass the time.

Bethibee - welcome and good luck with your cycle.

Scrumble - great news 

Natalie - ah ok, seems to be rare that places use GA so I was curious! Yeah, hopefully you feeling different is a good sign.

Anniebird - so sorry to hear that. As Natalie said, don't give up hope x

Pink - as you say, not ideal but 5/6 eggs would be a good result too. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - I was guessing mine was a GA but it may not be, I haven’t actually asked so I may be wrong. 

AFM - I’ve just been for a back massage, my first ever one. I’m in a bit of pain because my muscles were so tight and I have a curvature of the spine. Anyway the lady said i’ll be aching tomorrow but that i’ll feel fab in a few days. I’m hoping I’m okay having had one with me stimming? I’ve txt my Nurse to double check but I can’t see why it’s be a problem - I haven’t heard back from her yet. I think I’m just over thinking it, google seems to say it’s fine and that it could improve blood circulation.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Srumble - So good to hear EC went well! 7 eggs is a good number, and there were so many mature. Take it easy now. I hope you get a good update soon!

Woofox - I hope your scan went well this morning! I'm also scared and excited for this next step. DR was one thing, but to finally be stimming just seems like a whole other thing.

Hannah - I think anything we're not used to is scary. I think I know what you're saying about using GA. Maybe speak to your clinic about it? Maybe they'll use sedation instead if you explain why. I know that's still scary, but it could be better.

Jenstuttz - I can't believe EC is already coming up for you! It seems so fast! If your last injection is Saturday, when is EC for you? I'm glad to be done with DR. The hot flushes in this weather hasn't been very nice. I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed now.

Flipper - I would have been panicking too! I'm glad you were able to get it all sorted out.

Molly - Oh no! I'm glad you're ok after your dog pulled on the lead. I know how much that can hurt depending on what knownd of dog you have. What kind of dog do you have? When is OTD for you?

Impulse - Did you have your injection lesson? How did it go? Will you start stims tonight? Sorry for all the questions!

Natalie - I'm hoping it's a good sign that you feel differently already! My right side tends to hurt more too. Good luck for your scan on Monday! I'm hoping we'll both have good luck. I haven't had my first stims injection yet. I do them at night so a couple of hours to go! I'm sure I'll be back here to update. 

Bethibee - Welcome! This is a great group of ladies so I'm sure you'll find some great support here. I'm doing buserelin injections too, and I ice every time. I don't think it helps with the stinging, but buserelin hasn't been stingy for me anyway. It doesn't hurt to try anyway. 

Srumble - That's great news! Five embryos is amazing! I know it's hard, but try to relax now. Just a few more days and you'll be PUPO!

Anniebird - I'm so sorry to hear your news! I'm sure your husband will be supportive and loving. Take care of yourself and each other. That's the most important thing right now.

Pink - Good luck for EC tomorrow! I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts that they will get loads more eggs than they think they will. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Mrsmeggypenny it's today is my lesson and will be having my first injections today.  She said I will have a scan but af here but she seemed fine and said it's best time to scan.  Have an accupunture appointment today too.

Good to see everyone progressing and God eggs are being collected.

How many days do you usually inject for? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

Anniebird. Most of us know how your feeling which is very sad in itself but like everyone else has said, don't give up hope, each failed cycle is one step closer to the one that will work!! I know, bad phrase but someone told me that and it gave me hope for my now try no5! Try and look after yourself for the next couple of days, be selfish and buy yourself something nice xxxxxx

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180629/3e4f9b9cb161efff5b32338b9f8085f8.jpg

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

AFM. I'm off for my final scan today! Hopfully this time they will give me my ET date!! Should be next week, hopefully!! Can you tell things haven't been going on track lol 

🤞🤞🏻 for everyone on their cycles xx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Just at my scan now, think she measured 13 on one ovary and 9 on the other with smaller ones too. Told me it’s looking likely that EC will be on Monday, just waiting to see a nurse now and find out. 

Mrsmeggy- just said I was a bit nervous to the sonographer and she said it’s general but it’s very light and the anaesthetist is amazing. Just can’t wait to get it over with now!

Good luck Impulse and Kayza.


----------



## srumble89

I've had a call to tell me ET is on Monday at 2pm

The 5 embryos have all developed similar rate


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Impulse - Good luck for today then! What meds are you on? I'm on Menopur, and it wasn't too bad last night. 

Kayza - Food luck! I hope they do give you your EC date!

Hannah - That is a lot of follies! Hopefully, you'll get some good eggs out of them. I'm sure the GA will be fine. You've got this!

Scrumble - That is exciting! Your embryos must be doing well! Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - I had my first stimms injection last night, and it was fine. I was expecting stinging and/or burning, but it was very uneventful. It looks like I've got a teeny tiny bruise from it though. I did struggle a bit to push the plunger down, but I eventually did it. My hand was shaking the whole time, but that's probably because it's new. 

Off topic, but I have no one else to vent to and DH isn't exactly the consoling type. I don't know if any of you know, but I'm American. I applied for indefinite leave to remain, and last week the Home Office tried to deliver my biometric residence permit when I was at work. Typical. DH and I rescheduled the delivery for today, and they, of course, tried to deliver while I had a 10 minute shower. I literally missed them by less than five minutes, and I know that because they tried calling me. I'm so mad about it because we paid for delivery to come before 1pm because I'm at work this afternoon. I just can't believe it. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

That’s exciting, Scrumble, and good news too 😊

Mrsmeggy - glad that the stims went well 👍🏻 oh that is such a pain, what happens with it now?

Seen the nurse and it’s definitely happening on Monday, eek! Picking up Cabergoline because of the risk of OHSS ☹ Anyone else had to use this?


----------



## jenstuttz

anniebird - so sorry to hear about your bfn, it really doesnt get any easier each time. Try to be kind to yourself and take some time to heal.

hannahdaisy - good luck for EC, those numbers sound pretty good to me!

Impluse - good luck with your injection lesson today! I cant remember how long i was stimming for to be honest as it was over a year ago when i did it. Hopefully one of the other fresh transfer ladies can give you more of an idea. I know mine gave me a calendar sheet with how long i take to take each drug for.

mrsmeggypenny - As we are doing a frozen transfer there is no EC for us this time so straight onto ET on Thursday for us. Feel for you with the hot flushes... they are a total nightmare! Id be annoyed to, its just typical that thats when they tried to deliver it!.

Kayza - good luck with your scan, hoping you get the dates for your EC/ET.

srumble - sounds like those embies are coming along nicely. Good luck for your ET and your 2WW. Im going in Thursday so not that far behind 

pink - good luck for EC today, we are all thinking of you. 5/6 is a good number hoping you get some good mature eggs and fertilization.

Natalie - A back massage sounds like my idea of heaven right now! Anything that relaxes you and helps on this journey cant be detrimental and ive not heard anything about not being allowed them whilst cycling.

Bethibee - Welcome and good luck with your cycle.

LXP - hope things are ok with you 

Molly87 - Tried and hold off as long as you can, then you have no risk of getting a false result. Stay strong!!!

Tammy - Wishing you lots of luck, i always over analyze in my 2ww.

AFM - Less than a week to go to ET. Starting to get those familiar nerves about whether or not little anna (our last frostie) will defrost ok. The previous one Elsa was fine and they were similar grading so the embryologist reassured us it would be rare but not impossible for there to be an issue with thawing it. We are both feeling quite postive and ive got lots of feel good movies and songs i love to play during my 2WW. Came across a song on you tube me and OH both love (a 90's dance classic) and we were dancing round like loons with it on repeat about 5 times to get those endorphins going. Thank goodness we had the curtains closed haha. Last injection tomorrow, ive been doing a few myself im finding this twisting as i inject really helps actually. Start the delightful bum bullets tomorrow in preparation for transfer. So excited.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - They're going to attempt to redeliver it on Monday which is the same day as my scan so I guess we'll see what actually happens. I'm just really annoyed by the whole thing, and I've decided to blame the hormones for the tears earlier.

Yay for EC on Monday! Everything is going to be fine. 

Jenstuttz - Of course you're doing a fet! I remember now. Anna and Elsa. I feel like my brain has gone on holiday since this cycle started and left me behind. Good luck with the pessaries and ET on Thursday!

I'm keeping all of you ladies (and those in the 2ww especially) in my prayers! We need our first bfp soon! I'm hoping for lots of March/April babies for us. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - It sounds like your scan went well and like mrsmeggypenny says you should get some good eggs out of that lot! Good luck with EC. I’m also at risk of OHSS but have never taken anything. Have you had any symptoms in general whilst stimming, twinges or anything? 

Scrumble89 - Good luck for Monday. 

Jen - Thank you, I am a worrier so I’ve been over thinking things since my massage yesterday so I txt my nurse and she just said that she thinks it’s absolutely fine, just to tell them I’m having treatment and just to check that the oils they use are pregnancy safe but of course I’d had the massage by then so I said I could ring and ask what the oil was but I think it was just a slippery lotion (no smell) anyway my nurse said don’t worry about it because it will be absolutely fine and she said that she was just being over cautious so I feel better now..... Not long until ET for you, I’m glad your feeling positive and I love that you’ve been dancing around with the curtains shut haha your bound to feel a bit nervous now, it’s completely normal! 

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m glad your injection went well. Have you felt any different? Sorry to hear you missed the delivery, typical like you say! I’m glad you’ve sorted a re-delivery for Monday! I’m also keeping you all in my prayers too.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I've not noticed anything different. I've only had one, and it's a low dose so I might not notice feeling any different for a few days. How are you finding the Menopur? Have you had any stinging or burning with it? 

Woofox - Have you started your stimms yet? How's it going?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Everything is picking up pace for everyone now! Hannahdaisy those numbers sound great, good luck! Good luck for all the ECs and ETs!

Just found out that they’ve frozen 1 embryo! I was expecting none so really pleased! I caved and bought some pregnancy tests and waiting for delivery. Hoping I can hold off but I keep reading stories about people getting positives from 5 days so I’m stupidly hoping I’m one of those people! My husband keeps checking in that I haven’t tested - definitely haven’t told him about the order (although it’s on his account so he’ll probably soon find out!). 

xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - That's great news! I'm really pleased for you! Good luck on holding out testing! When is your OTD? 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Try and hold off if you can, it must be difficult though! When’s your actual test date? 

Mrsmeggypenny - I’ve just had a few twinges and feel like there’s something going on down there under my tummy. I’m not really sure what we should feel but I feel different to when on the lower dose. A bit more tired too. I’ve heard it can be uncomfy towards the end of injections. We introduce the second injection which is cetrotide on Sunday. What’s the other one your on?


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck with your FET, Jenstuttz 

Natalie - I felt uncomfortable the first 2-3 days, some lower back pain mostly, but then I just started to feel much better. I honestly wouldn't really know I'm even taking anything at the moment except for the bloating.

Molly - great that you got a frostie 

Thank you girls, numbers definitely do sound good but the high oestrogen and OHSS risk, not so much!

Had more bloods taken and they called earlier this afternoon to say I have to coast so I'm not going to take my Merional tonight now and maybe not tomorrow either. Also got to go back in tomorrow now for more bloods to be taken and then wait to see what the results are. Eek.

Finding it difficult to find someone who can look after my little boy too. My parents have had him for every appointment so far, but typically they had a little trip away booked from Sat-Tues, ahhh!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I'm only on Menopur for stimms, but I'm continuing on buserelin which is what I used for DR. Are you on a short protocol? If you are, it could be different since I'm on long protocol. I had some lower back pain while I was at work, but I am on my feet a lot. 

Hannah - I did some googling after you mentioned the cabergoline earlier, and it seems like a lot of people have had good results with it so hopefully that'll keep the ohss away. Good luck sorting something out for your little boy! 

AFM - I just spoke to my in-laws, and apparently, they're planning to come up around 17 July which is when I think ET will be. It wouldn't ordinarily be an issue, but they don't know we're doing IVF. I just told my MIL to let us know. I had no idea what else to say. Have all of you told your families? If you haven't, what do you do when they come round? My in-laws tend to stay the night with us. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

Yay ET is Thursday 5th july!! I'm on buseralin and my nurse didn't say wether to stop taking it now??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

When I was on the stimms injections I got all bloating and full feeling, I also felt tired and weak but  as soon as I had EC it all went and I feel back to normal. 

Even though I haven't had ET yet my 2ww has started eek


----------



## Woofox37

Hi all, I’m struggling to keep up as only came on here for the first time in a couple of days so sorry for not replying to everyone!

Mrs Meggypenny - my scan went well thanks and i started stims last night !

Nathalie - I’m also on a higher stims dose this time and already think i feel something whereas last time i felt virtually nothing, however we didnt have out cycle cancelled. We got 9 eggs but 5 weren’t mature so they’re upping my stims in the hope it will give the immature ones a push this time ! 

Impulse - i stimmed for 12 days last time I think ......it goes so quick though!

Bethibee - welcome and good luck ! 

Hannahdaisy - good luck with the bloods tomorrow

Ive been in pain today around the ovaries but not sure if it’s from the Stims or if its period pain as I’m still bleeding! Oh well, time will tell! Interesting news about being able to get pregnancy tests same day from Amazon - i will not be doing it this time though, i tested early last icsi cycle and it made me feel so negative for the majority of the 2ww trying to stay positive this time and just wait until OTD - so tempting though but i learnt my lesson last time!


----------



## Flipper40

Evening everyone,

Wow just catching up with everyone's progress, so much has moved on!

MrsMeggypenny that is so typical of deliveries. I would be mad too. Hope you get it sorted! So pleases as well that you have moved on to the next stage and going ok with the injections.

HannahDaisy that is a great number seen on your scan, fingers crossed for ET. 

Kayza so pleased you have a date for ET whoop woop!

Woo fox- how are you doing now? I really hope your pain gets more comfortable over the weekend. It is really tiring having tummy pain like that.

Molly congrats on your frozen embryo! What a nice surprise! It helps a little bit with the pressure! Let us know when you those sticks! I am going to get one tomorrow! 

Srumble welcome to the 2ww! Good luck I hope it goes ok for you!,

Jen exciting g count down now to ET. And welcome to the bum bullet  club, I am so over them right now!! 

Pink how did EC go today? How are you feeling? 

Well I am so pleased to say I got my BFP today!! Blood tested at 556 and I POAS and got a line! Wow wow wow I am so excited and am in total shock.


----------



## srumble89

Woo congratulations flipper40


----------



## Woofox37

Wow congratulations Flipper! Was this your first IVF cycle? Brilliant news x My pain has subsided this evening so maybe it was period pain, if so it should be on the way out over the next day thank goodness!


----------



## Hope2018

Hi ladies,
How long did it take for you to have side effects on Burserelin? How long did it take for you to bleed?
I have only been doing them for 5 days but I have had absolutely nothing so far! Although I have no idea what to expect! 
Xxx


----------



## srumble89

Hope2018- I got the side effects on day 6 when they increased my dose to the highest at I hadn't had much response

(Tmi) but anyone that is using or has uses the crinone progesterone gel did you have any brown discharge mixed with the gel  and cramps feeling? Feels like my period but I only just had EC and haven't had ET yet


----------



## Hope2018

Brilliant thank you. I’m not back at the hospital for another 2 and a bit weeks so I am worried that it won’t be known whether I have responded until then 
Xxx


----------



## LXP

Hope I am sniffing for my DR and have been for the last 10 days. Other than having a low mood I have had no side affects. I guess we have to be grateful for that! Not everyone does. My DR scan is the 10th. When is yours? 

Congratulations flipper x


----------



## jenstuttz

Just a quick one as ive been out this evening.

Oh flipper40 that has made my day! i told you i had a good feeling about your treatment! Praying for a sticky pregnancy for you. You must be thrilled.

Kayza - I stop my buserlin tomorrow morning and then start taking the pessaries tomorrow evening. My ET is the same day. Im not sure if your treatment is different so i would phone the nurse and check.


----------



## Shelbo76

Apologies ladies I’ve been a bit AWOL this week and there’s lots to catch up on but I can’t do it properly on my phone.

Just wanted to say sorry to anniebird and hope you and your hubbie are finding comfort in each other, look after yourself.

Also congratulations Flipper that looks like a great beta too!

Sorry for the lack of other personals will try and catch up properly tomorrow.

AFM my AF was due today but alas when you want her to arrive she doesn’t! I’ve been spotting lightly since Wednesday evening but I’m hoping it’ll be CD1 tomorrow and start stimms on Sunday. Now got to teach myself how to mix and inject Menopur!

xx


----------



## Natalie90

Flipper - A huge congratulations, I’m so pleased for you! 

Hannah - Thank you for the advice. 

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes I’m on short protocol because I’m at risk of OHSS. I introduce the second injection of cetrotide tomorrow which is the stingy one.

If I was you I’d come up with an excuse and say something’s come up. I know it sounds bad but you will need to rest and you don’t need the stress of trying to hide it from them! I’ve only told my mum, dad and sister. We haven’t told anyone else because I don’t feel I can trust anyone else to keep it to themselves plus it’s really private.

Kayza - Good luck for Thursday!  

Woofox - Let’s hope the higher dose works better for us both. 🤞 

Shelbo - Good luck with stimming, hope AF arrives soon.


----------



## tammy2611

Hi hope I didn’t bleed at all on buselin and I started with side effects about a week into them. I hope that helps x


----------



## kayza27

Thanks jenstuttz: I rang emergency number as my clinic is closed over the weekend and they said the same thing all though my pessaries start this morning!!  are you excited for Thursday??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope2018

Thanks ladies, I have my baseline scan on the 17th so it’s quite a while away still.
I have woken this morning with really sore nipples and I feel tired all the time but nothing indicating any bleeding yet.
I really hope it works as I am going on holiday in August and I can only continue with the treatment this month if the down reg has worked by the 17th to fit it all in. 
I’m also worried because they have given me a date about 3 days before my holiday for ET but if stimms go anything like they did on IUI they will be no where near that strange by my holiday xxx


----------



## jenstuttz

Hope2018 - the buserlin is normally used to switch of your ovaries before they then stimulate them. I had to start injecting on the first day of my period. Then i had a scan 2 weeks later to check that everything was shutting down. If you have any questions though just ring QE and ask to speak to one of the nurses, if they cant speak right away they will call you back. I got hot flushes and tiredness about a 5-7 days into starting.

Kayza  - Im am so super excited for transfer, praying this is the round for both of us.

LXP - Not much longer to go now till your scan, hopefully the time will fly by. Low mood is quite common i think throughout this process so hope you are taking some time to look after yourself 

srumble - cramping after EC is quite common, it sound like a bit of spotting which could be a side effect of the progesterone gel. I wouldnt worry at this stage but if you have any doubts ring your clinic.

Mrsmeggypenny - Can you not say you have plans that you'd forgotten about? My family know that we are having IVF, although we are keeping this round a secret from everyone except my boss at work who is a close friend as we want to see if that takes the pressure off. 

Shelbo - Its just typical, its really the only time we ever want her to show up! Hope the witch doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Woofox - Hope the pain eases off for you. Its not nice.

Natalie90 - It is something so private - ive only told a select few people too for that reason. I find it much easier to talk to people on these forums about IVF as they understand but its nice that some family now in the events you have those inevitable meltdowns with this process.

AFM - Last injection this morning, woo hoo. Very happy to have passed that stage. Pleased i work from home and don't have to worry about taking the bum bullets in my bag as with this heat i know they will melt as its happened before. They can be so messy hahah! A girl at work announced last night that she is 2 weeks pregnant, not great timing to share as right before our transfer but im happy for her. She doesn't know we are having ivf and im hoping everything goes well as its really early to announce so publicly.


----------



## srumble89

Jenstuttz thank you. Luckily the cramping has stopped today and I only get it now when my bladder is very full and pushing. Definitely not a uti. the spotting has gone as well so I'm putting it down to being from the EC but coming out with the progesterone gel. I'm actually wishing the weekend away now for ET. Wonder how my embryos are doing this weekend. I'm back at work end of next week after 3 weeks off, I work in ED but I've told my boss and they've allowed me not to do any manual handling.


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all just wanted to check in as I have had a lovely birthday. I have now joined the dirty thirties club and left my twenties behind. Even went to the West Midlands safari park today (though I got over heated) it was lovely and got to feed some wilder beasts and deer. Don’t worry I had plenty of hand sanitizer on hand and used it often. Then I came home to a lovely surprise. My friend had left me a lovely plaque and planter at the front door. It was so unexpected and it made my day. I have been well n truly spoilt and it has taken my mind off this if only slightly. 

Just wanted to share my joy xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Flipper - fantastic news, congratulations!!

Tammy - happy birthday  I join the same club later this year too haha, think we're off to Amsterdam for 2-3 nights, just myself and my partner. Mums gone wild!! I really want to go to a safari park. Was it a drive through one? Worried about the animals destroying my car!

Soooo, I started to coast last night and was told not to take my Merional and to come back for bloods today. Went and had a blood test this morning and they called me during the afternoon to say the oestrogen level had risen despite not taking my injection  I saw on the sheet that it was 20,090 so I did a bit of Googling and that's definitely a high result and said severe risk of OHSS is anything over 20,000. Was due to trigger tonight but have been told not to and now I'm back again for more bloods tomorrow with EC now pencilled in for Tuesday.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Srumble - That is so exciting! You are in your 2ww! Do you think you'll test early or wait until your test day?

Woofox - So does that mean you started Thursday? I did too! Have you been told when EC will be? I'm glad your pain has subsided.

Flipper - Congratulations!!! I can truly say that I am so happy for you!

Hope - I was on the buserelin injections, and I started them on a Monday night. I started my bleed the next Monday. It was heavier and more painful than usual so be prepared for that. I also had more spotting at the end than usual. Sorry if tmi. I was also really tired in the lead up to my period so it could be that it's coming soon.

Jenstuttz - You must be so good excited 
that all of your injections are done now! Only a few more days until ET.

I guess my main concern is that we usually clear our schedules when dh's family comes up because we don't see them very often. I guess I think they might be suspicious if we don't do it this time. Although, FIL is due to have surgery soon so maybe it'll be that week. Does that make me a bad person if I hope that it is?

Shelbo76 - That's always the way. AF is never there when you want her to be. I hope she shows up soon. I think there are a few of us on Menopur (myself included) so we can always try to help if you have questions.

Natalie - I'm at risk of ohss too because of PCOS, but my clinic have put me on long protocol. I hope the cetrotide isn't too stingy. My Menopur last night was still get, but it wasn't too bad tonight. My left side has huge bruises, but it hurts a lot less on that side.

We might have to do something like that. We usually try to clear our schedules for his family because we don't see them very often, but we might just have to come up with an excuse.

Tammy - Happy birthday!  It sounds like you had a great day, and your friend sounds really sweet. I joined the club earlier this year, and it's been pretty good so far. Hopefully, you'll be able to say the same.

Hannah - Make sure to take care of yourself and have faith in your doctors. It sounds like they are taking good care of you. I know it's not what you want to be happening, but I'm hoping it'll all work out for the best for you.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Mrsmeggypenny I'll probably wait until the blood test on the 13th, even though hubby will try and get me to test early. I heard the ovitrelle as it's hcg can cause false positives though


----------



## Flipper40

Thank you so much for all your lovely wishes. I am totally overwhelmed but so happy I can't even put it in to words. Has made the journey so far well worth it. Keep going Ladies.

MrsMeggypenny sounds like yo have your hands full! Remember you need to put yourself first whilst you are doing this and do what suits you best. You can look after other people, later! 

Scrum me how you doing? Hope you are keeping busy! The wait is a killer! 

Woo fox thank you for you wishes, yes, this was my first cycle so I am super shocked that it worked! I didn't have a clue what was supposed to feel right and what wasn't and then with the meds in the mix it could have meant anything.

Jen- your feelings were right that I you for all your positive thoughts! I am sending all my positivity to you. Only a few days to go for you! So exciting! Welcome to the pessaries and all the delights they bring! It is so awful when you ah e to work with someone else who is expecting. My company send all the pregnant girls to my office for the duration of their pregnancy. The last few years have been so tough having to listen to all their baby talk. Some of them have even been back for the second time!

Tammy happy birthday to you! Wow what a great day and perfect weather too. 

HannahDaisy how are you feeling? Fingers crossed it will settle down by next week. Try not to worry, there isn't much more you can do now except wait and see what happens. The doctors will do the right thing.

LXP really glad you aren't having too many side effects! Hope it continues!! 

AFM so I went and bought some tests today! As nothing at all has been traditional on my journey so far I wanted to actually do a test and have that moment even though I knew the result.mit was so reassuring to see those two lines! Was able to do some exercise today too and felt much better although by boods certainly let me knowthey were there!
My clinic in Spain confirmed my blood today and asked me to get a scan done on the 16th July! 

Shelbo it is side law that AF doesn't turn up on time when you need her too! Let's hope this weekend she arrives!


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggypenny - yes i started stims on Thursday too! Not been told when EC is yet - my next scan is Wednesday so maybe they’ll tell me then ...how about you? X

Hope - i didnt have any side effects at all on Buserelin. My period was on time but it was 2 weeks after i started buserelin. But everything worked as it should have so dont worry! I think it’s different for everyone. I made sure i drank 3 litres of water daily and am sure this helped avoid headaches x

Hannahdaisy - i hope your EC does happen on Tuesday, crossing everything for you x

AFM - no further cramps so think it was period pain. Been emotional but thats nothing new lol x


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Wow this thread is so busy,  I'm so sorry I didn't read all the way back and do personals but I hope I will be there for you from now on.

This is my 5th fresh cycle..  we decided to do a freeze all cycle so I won't have the transfer this month. I'm just waiting for AF to arrive, it should be here tomorrow  and start the injections but I'm pain already and don't feel great.

I just wanted to be able to share my new journey with you because I'm so scared this time..  my clinic in Prague changed my protocol and I have to inject Gonal f (was on Menopur until now)  and I'm terrified because a few years ago I started with the same drug and had serious ohss, was the scariest experience of my life.
The doctor knows all about it and said they will watch me closely and that probably that was just a one time reaction but still I'm afraid.. just hope for the best! 
I never ended up with more than 2 embies so I'm praying I'll get at least 3 this time giving the fact that we are using sperm donor.. 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Impulse76

Flipper that's brilliant news. Hope it passes down for everyone else.
2nd day on injections.  Have sharp twinges is this normal I suppose there is lots going on inside.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks ladies. Had a call about my bloods from this morning and the consultant rang this time and said it was still too high, so no trigger tonight. Have to go back in tomorrow too. Going to have to take my baby as my partner will be at work and my parents are away so just researching the easiest way to get there with a big Silver Cross pram! Might just have to drive even though I don't really want to, means I don't have to worry about getting on and off of the tube. Also going to miss my last baby music class before going back to work, oh well. At least egg collection is being pushed towards a time when my parents are back now I suppose!

Also, I asked about whether coasting descreased the number or quality of the eggs and he said it's fine for up to 7 days with no change of number or quality.


----------



## Ducky1

Hello ladies, any chance I could join? I didn’t realise there was a cycle buddy thread! I may end up on July/Aug board later but will have to see how treatment pans out. Background- TTC 4 years, unexplained infertility. First ICSI in Jan- ectopic pregnancy. We have  9 frosties and am in the early stages of first FET. Currently day 8 of down reg and first scan in 9 days. Waiting for AF which was due today but I’ve heard buserelin can delay things. Nice to meet you all. X


----------



## Shelbo76

Still trying to catch up on posts so apologies if I miss anyone out!

Srumble - pleased that your EC and fertilisation went well and good luck with ET tomorrow

Pink - hope your EC went ok and sorry you had to get pushed forward

Natalie - a bit late now anyway but massages up to just before ET are ok, but just have to be careful with what oils they use. I plan to have one a few days before ET at the hotel we're staying at, although there is a guy that does fertility massages that a lot of ladies cycling at my clinic go to and swear by but not sure OH will be comfortable with that !

Impulse - hope your injections are going well

Hannah - hope EC goes well, I'll be having GA too as they tend to do that as standard at most overseas clinics. I had one when I had my ERPC a few months ago and was really anxious about it as I had a horrible experience coming round from my first one from major surgery years before but I was totally fine and the theatre staff were really lovely and looked after me and waking up in recovery was fine and I felt fine, I felt more groggy after having sedation for an endoscopy. As it such a short procedure it'll be quite light so hopefully nothing to worry about. Hope your bloods are better tomorrow and you can trigger soon.

mrsmeggypenny - hope stimms are going ok, any side effects yet? Hope you manage to sort your permit out and don't miss delivery again! Hope you manage to swerve your in-laws. We've been telling most of our friends and family we're doing IVF mostly because we like our holidays and keep getting asked why we haven't been for ages and there's loads of social functions coming up over the summer which makes it hard to explain not drinking etc. I was very private about us trying to conceive and when I got pregnant but I think maybe having mc has made me want to be more open with people as for one it stops all the questions of 'when are you going to have children' or 'you're not getting any younger' etc. I've surprisingly found people being very sympathetic and supportive.

Jenstuttz - hope little Anna defrosts ok and wishing you lots of luck for ET.

Molly - great news that you've got one in the freezer. Did you manage to hold off till OTD and wishing you lots of luck?

Kayza - good luck with ET

LXP - hope you start to feel better soon

Tammy - happy Birthday for yesterday, sounds like you had a lovely day. I took my nephews last year and part way round my car started smoking and had a horrible burning smell and we had to pull up, luckily it was in the section with some friendly impalas or else we'd have been petrified. We had to wait a little while for the safari staff to safely escort us off the safari enclosure and my nephews both decided they needed the loo!! I had to try and distract them for what felt like forever but luckily we managed to get out safely and dry !

Bossy - hopefully they've reduced your dosage of gonal since the last time so as not to over stimulate you.

Impulse - you're just a day ahead of me on injections hope you're not finding it too bad so far despite the twinges.

Woofox - glad the pain has subsided, I have my scan on Wednesday too thought it'll only be day 5 for me so likely won't be given a date for EC till my 2nd or 3rd scan.

AFM - my AF showed yesterday morning, hoorah! So we started injections this morning. Despite watching a few videos beforehand we struggled a bit with the whole mixing process, my saline vial only had 0.5ml of solution in it when I drew it up into the syringe so I was worried I'd lost some but realised all the vials had different amount in them. Injecting was actually a doddle, I did most of it myself with OH watching and putting rubbish in sharps bin. I did my first injection on my left side as I lost some nerve sensation in parts following previous surgery so didn't feel a thing, though am guessing I won't be so lucky on my right side. Now I know what I'm doing hopefully the remaining injections go smoothly. Have my first scan on Wednesday to see how it's going. Period pain has been quite intense since last night, am wondering if that's because I had scratch last week.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend and making the most of the lovely weather but it's not too hot for you xx


----------



## Bossy

Shelbo the dosage is actually higher this time. Back then was on 75 and now I'm on 235 so that's why I'm terrfifed of over stimulation but praying it won't happen. Glad your first injection went well, good luck with the stimulation xx

Ducky hey! My period should also be here today or tomorrow,  guess we'll see. I also had an ectopic after my first transfer, such a horrifying and shocking experience isn't it? Are you using embryoglue? After my ectopic I've been using it for my other transfers and somehow in my mind it's like the glue won't let the embie go in the tubes again even if that's not necessarily always true. Best of luck xx 

Impulse twinges are normal, don't worry xx


----------



## Ducky1

Hi Bossy! Thank you for the welcome. Yes, the ectopic was a truly horrific experience and I’m glad that chapter is over for now although I’ll likely be very nervous until scan if I’m lucky enough to get another BFP. I was really keen on glue and scratch but my consultant wasn’t,  and wanted to try one cycle without ads ons first. 

I’m getting a lot of minor period like pains with slightly sore boobs but AF not shown up yet. I also have hardly any side effects which has surprised me and makes me slightly worried I’m not responding but I’m sure I’d be worrying if it was the other way around too. Easy to find things to stress over during IVf! Fingers crossed all goes to plan as I’m tentatively planning a holiday in 2WW but keeping flexible as this process is never predictable. Hope AF turns up for us soon! Do you have a baseline scan booked yet? X


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Flipper - That really is so exciting! Just over two weeks until your scan! The two lines must be really reassuring. I hope it's a sticky baby!

Woofox - My scan is tomorrow. I'm at risk of ohss so they wanted to get me in early. They haven't said anything about EC to me either, but I think it should be around the 12th if everything goes according to plan. How are you feeling so far? I totally get the emotional thing. I'm the same, and the hormones don't help! 

Bossy - Welcome to our group! I'm also using a sperm donor so fingers crossed it works for both of us! I've never used Gonal-F so I can't give any advice there, but I'm sure your doctors wouldn't have prescribed it if they didn't think it was for the best. You also know how your body best so if something feels wrong, I would immediately call them. 

Hannah - What a kerfuffle! Hopefully, your levels will have dropped enough so you can trigger soon. That's good to know that you can coast for up to a week. I know I didn't know that. 

Welcome Ducky! There's a lot of really lovely ladies here so I'm sure you soon get some good support. 

Shelbo76 - I've been open about the fact that we need IVF, but I'm just not very close to dh's family. My mom and sister both know and have been very supportive, but his mam is just not my mom. Do you know what I mean? Yay for AF showing up! I found her to be more painful that normal too. I'm glad the first injection went well. I always find the first one to be the most difficult. 

AFM - First stimms scan tomorrow morning. They saw some tiny follicles at my baseline scan so hopefully they have continued growing at a nice rate. I think I've felt something every now and then, especially when I stretch. My back has been a bit more sore than usual. I'm currently having a little lie down after working all day while hubby cooks dinner. Also, my visa should be here tomorrow too. I really hope I don't miss it again! Lots going on over at our house. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggypenny - good luck with your scan tomorrow ! I’m feeling fine so far, a few twinges here and there but nothing major!

Ducky1 - welcome. After one failed ICSI cycle I asked my consultant about glue and the scratch too but he wasn’t keen and said they weren’t necessary........lets hope he was right! 

Hannahdaisy - good luck tomorrow and hope you can trigger soon. Hope you get there ok, where are you driving from? I’m in Watford and i usually get the train but as long as i leave very early i have found driving lots easier depending on my appointment time 

Shelbo76 - I doubt I’ll find out on Wednesday when my EC is either but they’ve only given me enough Stims meds for one more week so i guess it will be around next Mon/ tues if all goes to plan of course. My period was particularly painful this month too

Bossy - I hope it all goes fine for you, at least they are closely monitoring you given your previous experience 

AFM - a few twinges here and there injections are going fine so nothing to report really needing lots of naps don’t know if thats due to the hot weather or the meds!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks Shelbo, glad to hear that the actual injecting went well. Sure you'll be fine with the mixing from now on 

Ducky - good luck with your FET!

Mrsmeggy - thanks, no I didn't know much about coasting either. Was worried that it would make me lose some eggs or that they wouldn't mature properly or something but sounds like that isn't the case. Good luck with the scan and the visa!

Woofox - thank you! I'm in West London/Surrey, quite close to Heathrow. I've been told to get there early which is obviously prime rush hour time so would have to leave much earlier than I would usually need to and just wait around for a bit once I get there if I'm too early I suppose. I always just drive to the station and then get the tube, never bothered trying to drive there before but just don't like the thought of trying to get on and off of public transport with a big-ish pram during one of the busiest times of the day! I've found that I've been tired during stims, but yeah it's hard to tell!


----------



## Impulse76

Shelbo how are you finding the injections? My dh mixes and injects I guess it gives them something to do in the process.

My dh has just started with a cold is this going to affect his sperm?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Impulse think I felt the one this morning a bit more but ok otherwise and I'm doing them myself with OH just passing bits and putting into sharps bin though silly sausage had managed to permanently shut the sharps bin after yesterday's session so we had to force it back open this morning! He has one job !!

Bossy - wow that's crazy that you got OHSS on such a low dose but hopefully they're monitoring you very closely, lots of protein is supposed to help if you aren't already doing that

Hannahdaisy - hope your journey to clinic this morning with little one isn't too eventful and your levels have improved so you can trigger soon.

Mrsmeggypenny - hope scan goes ok and follies are responding nicely

Ducky - welcome and good luck with your FET

xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Shelbo76 - It's the same at our house. I do all my own injections with DH sitting next to me. I have had to do a few completely in my own though. Oh no! I'm glad you managed to get the sharps bin back open!

Hannah - Did you manage to make it to your clinic ok? I hope it all went well and you get to trigger soon! Thank you. Visa should be here tomorrow today. 

Woofox - Scan went ok. I'll leave more details below, but the nurse said EC will most likely be next week but trigger could be as early as Saturday. Scary!


AFM - Scan went ok. Follies are still really small (but I have only had 4 injections so far), but there are a few of them. The nurse only counted the ones that were measuring at least 0.5cm (leading follies were only 0.6cm so no huge ones yet). She counted at least 8 on the left and at least 14 on the right. I always knew my right was an overachiever. My lining was still really thin as well. The nurse also said that EC will  be when the 3 leading follies measured 20cm. I'll out more information after lunch time which seems really far away but isn't. I have a feeling that they might increase my dosage, but it'll be ok. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Hi Ladies 

Oh my goodness -Flipper congrats! Our first BFP! Over the moon for you, such a good news xxx

I have missed so much again!

EC went well they got 13 in the end! 12 viable and 6 fertilised. So that was much better than they anticipated. Have Mild OHSS so signed off work hope it doesn't get worse! ET on Weds.

Welcome to all the newbies - good luck!

to all those DR'ing, the next bit comes round very quickly! I can hardly remember the air bubble problems and headaches!

x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Pink - That is so good! Congrats! 6 is an amazing number! Hopefully, they'll all continue to develop. Good luck for Wednesday! I hope the ohss isn't too bad, and you feel better soon. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Thanks Mrsmeggypenny

Your follicles sound like they are on the right track!

Its all so unpredictable isn't it during stims, waiting every day for new info! Wishing you all the luck that they grow as planned and you get lots of gooduns!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Mrsmeggy and Shelbo, was stuck in a bit of traffic but wasn't too bad. Parked in Battersea Park and strolled over and then had a bit of a walk around some of the park afterwards so that was nice. 

Pink - congratulations and good luck for Wednesday  hope the OHSS isn't too bad.

Had blood taken today and then was about to leave and the phlebotomist came running after me, said there was a message on her computer saying not to let me leave. Turns out they decided to quickly scan me too. The sonographer said everything looked ok. Just got to wait for a phonecall with the results now, telling me whether to trigger or not. I saw on Saturday that my oestrogen was 22,090 and the sonographer looked at my file today and said yesterday it was over 33,000! They want it under 20,000 and ideally under 15,000! Ahh.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Thank you, Pink! That is reassuring. I'm still a bit worried about them, but the doctors will do what they think is best. Although, I do wish I could give my ovaries a pep talk. 

Hannah - A walk around the park sounds really nice. After my scan this morning, I've been stuck ironing shirts for DH. 

I hope your levels start to go down soon so you can trigger. 

AFM - I just hear back from my clinic. They are increasing my dosage like I thought they would. I'm now on 225iu of Menopur, and I go back on Wednesday for another scan and blood test. Hopefully, I'll have responded better by then and things will have really started to grow!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - not so fun! Didn't have that long until my ticket expired so didn't get to explore as much as I would've liked to. Good luck with these new doses, at least your follicles have started to grow, so this should just give them that extra boost now.

Had my phonecall about today's results and they've still increased  just getting to the point where I'm almost giving up, thinking that it's going to be a cancelled cycle. If that happens then I know it's for my own safety and, of course, that comes first. Just would be disappointing after you put so much effort into it. Would have to just go again during August I suppose while I'm on summer holidays. Back again for more bloods tomorrow, so will probably need to drive in with the little one again.


----------



## srumble89

Hi all,

So I had ET today but feeling a little upset. BB grade blastocyst which was starting to hatch put in which I know is good but the other 4 fertilised embryos didn't develop past 2 cells (today is 5 day transfer) so they've said they will discard them and I have nothing to freeze. As I'm on my 1 and only NHS funded cycle and had my "second chance" frozen one taken away from me I'm feeling little flat. I just have to hope this one works or I have to come to terms it's never going to happen as we can't afford to pay for private. Makes me upset as I've worked for the NHS since I was 16 and it's a postcode lottery how many cycles you get.

Blood test is booked for next Friday.


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

Quick update - Had scan this afternoon, I’m on day 6 of stimms and the Doctor has upped the menopur dosage to 5 powders of instead of 4. 

We have 4 follies on the left ovary and 3 on the right. Ranging from 10-14 mm. Lining was 5.8.

The Doctor upped the dosage because she said she’d probably have expected a bit more. 

At the end of the day we would be more than happy if we got 7. She kinda said we probably wouldn’t get anymore than that.

I’m back on Saturday for another scan and so far EC is on Monday. We’re keeping positive because 7 to us sounds fab, just hope they grow to the required size.

I don’t know if any of you have had this kinda feedback too? 

I will catch up on the forum as soon as I can, hope your all okay!  Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Scrumble - hatching is good, well done and good luck for OTD, hope it goes quickly for you! Would you consider egg sharing? That's what myself and my partner have done. At our clinic you pay the £80 HFEA fee and that's mostly it unless you require any extras like ICSI or a sperm donor etc. I know it's a big decision, but maybe something to consider? Hopefully you get a BFP from this cycle and you won't need to think about it 

Sounds like your folliles are growing well, Natalie, hopefully the increase in powders gets you even more.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah, that's not so much fun then. Hopefully, next time you'll have a bit more time to explore. 

The only thing is that my follies are the same size they were at my DR scan. They haven't really grown at all so I'm really hoping the new dose will do something. 

That really sucks! How long have you been coasting for? Hopefully only another day or two of coasting will bring your levels down enough so you can have EC. 

Srumble - I know it's easier said than done, but try to stay positive. You've transferred a good quality embryo, and this cycle could work for you! There definitely is a postcode lottery. There's actually a petition on change.org trying to change it so that everyone gets the recommended three rounds. Good luck for next Friday!

Natalie - I had my scan this morning as well. You're only a day ahead of me, and your follicles are so much bigger! Is there anything specific you're doing? Mine are still considered antral, they are so small. 

It sounds like you're doing amazing! 7 is a good number, and it sounds like you're handling it all well. How are you feeling?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Hannahdaisy no myself and hubby aren't keen on the egg sharing. I feel a bit weird I've had this blastocyst transferred today and it's ours lol. I'm a bit all or nothing, I'm not even into considering adoption. I think we're get more cats hahah. I'm lucky to have lots of lovely nieces and nephews too. 

Mrsmeggypenny I actually think the way the NHS is going in the future there will be no rounds funded. My little Pokemon (blastoice) actually stuck itself into the catheter and they had to try again and reload into a fresh catheter 😂😂. He said it's sticky so hoping it sticks right in there to me.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - sorry, wasn't clear, I meant you ironing shirts probably wasn't so fun! But yeah, maybe if I drive there again tomorrow I'll put a bit more money into the machine and hang around for longer. Oh, I thought they'd started to grow a bit, lets hope this new dose is the key then! I've been coasting for 4 days and you can coast for up to 7 (at our clinic anyway...). I guess if it ends up being cancelled then at least we'll have learnt something and they'll have a better idea of how to alter my dose. Got to look on the bright side, although I shouldn't be so pessimistic I suppose!

Scrumble - that's fair enough, it's a big decision! I think we were more open to it because of needing a sperm donor too, thought we'd kind of return the favour in our own way! Sounds like you've got a sticky one there


----------



## Shelbo76

Srumble - it's great that you've got a hatching blasto on board and I'm sorry that your other embies didn't make it to being frozen. Fingers crossed for you that your sticky blasto stays sticky. I hope it's not something you do have to think about but have you ever considered going abroad for treatment as the costs are so much cheaper than here? This is the reason for me going there as I didn't qualify for funding due to a combination of my age and low ovarian reserve.  My clinic, Reprofit in Czech Republic, charges around £1750 for standard IVF which includes ICSI, flights and accommodation are really cheap, my mini-IVF protocol works out to just over £1k and with meds and everything added in, we're likely to come in around £2k total but that's only because we splashed out on a 5 star hotel for OH's 40th. There's loads of threads on here in the Regional/International section and you'd be surprised just how many ladies venture abroad to some really reputable clinics which are just as good, if not better than clinics here. Try and stay positive and lots of luck for OTD, I have everything crossed for you.

Hannahdaisy - how frustrating for you! I take it there's nothing they can do to help reduce your Estrogen levels?

Natalie - that's great news on your follies so far, hope the increased dosage encourages more to pop out.

mrsmeggypenny - it's still early so hope by upping your dose they get a growth spurt on. I've read that putting a hot water bottle or heating pad on your tummy can help with follicle growth. My acupuncture lady puts a heat lamp over my tummy for about half an hour and said to keep my tummy warm, I'll be starting my heatpad tomorrow once AF has stopped but you should only do it whilst stimming and not after ET. Hope you Wednesday's scan shows good progress.

Pink - great news that you had 6 fertilise, good luck for ET.

I got hit with overwhelming tiredness this afternoon, it's probably a combination of the heat, meds and acupuncture. Luckily I was working from home today so was able to have a little siesta. I've also just realised that I forgot to book my scan in for Wednesday...how can I forget one of the most important things I have to do this week! 

xx


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - I have my fingers crossed for you. I had my first cycle cancelled because the dose was too low and I didn’t respond, although I walked out of the clinic crying I knew in the end it was the right decision for them to make. 

Scrumble - Just remember that it only takes 1! I totally understand why you are feeling flat and your right the postcode lottery is a cruel thing but please keep positive. Sending positive vibes your way!

Mrsmeggypenny - You sound like you have plenty of follies? What have they recommended? No I’m not doing anything other than injecting x4 menopur powders to x1 fluid daily and the cetrotide. I will start x5 powders as of tomorrow. The Doctor just seemed like she had expected more but we are keeping positive because we’d be over the moon if we got even near 7! I’m feeling okay but I am a bit nervous for Saturday because I just hope my follies grow big enough for EC on Monday. I’ve felt quite uncomfy today as in a bit of discomfort around the ovaries. How are you feeling? 

Shelbo76 - Thank you, I hope so too. That’s good to know about your clinic, I was thinking it cost about £5k! I’m going to try the hot water bottle method, I’ve read it helps follies grow?


----------



## srumble89

Shelbo76 thank you xx we were looking at bath fertility and they do the pay for 2 or 3 cycles up front and if it doesn't work you get 100% refund or something like that.

Natalie90 thank you xx


----------



## Flipper40

Hannah - I hope you get some good news tomorrow, it is so difficult when every time you see the doctor you don't get want you want to hear. Praying you get that shot soon.

Scrumble- so much pressure for you only having 1 go. Congratulation on you transfer and being PUPO and on your great embryo, sounds like a sticky little mite already, so hoping it stays put! I went to Spain, much cheaper and much quicker. Mind you by the time I paid for all the procedures I needed to fix all my problems it was a lot more! 

MrsMeggypenny good number of follicles going on there! I am sure you meds will now kick I. And do their job. It is so difficult though is 't it not being able to see what's going on inside there. Every time I went for a scan I was petrified about what they would find!

Natalie - I did the hot water bottle too every night right up until ET. Then the opposite and trying to keep cool. Great news from you scan and good sized follies, I hope meds do the trick and you some good quality ones.

Shelbo the tiredness killed me from about day 5 after starting my injections and carried on right up until about two days after ET! Was a killer! Funnily enough now I have more berry and just feel tired around 9:30. Get that scan booked, I have to do the same tomorrow for the 16th. 

Pink any news on your embryos congratulations on 6 and good luck for ET! Not so great being signed off work but at least you get to rest a bit before ET which will do you good.

All going well here. I drove half way to work and realised I hadn't put a pessery in so had to drive all the way home. That wasn't a good start to the day and it just got worse from there. Had a stressful day with a lady in my team who is being a total nightmare and after I sent her a really nice email she laid in to be with a personal attack. God knows how she misinterpreted it but she used it as an excuse to have a go. I am trying to stay calm as much as possible but really am worried about the level of stress now. So I went back to the gym for the first time after ET to unwind and forget about work! I just keep thinking of my little miracle and that cheers me up straight away!


----------



## Bossy

Thank you everyone so much for your warm welcome!

Shelbo I know, that's exactly what my clinic said that is  crazy to get over stimulated on such a low dose and that probably something else was wrong... how are the injections going?

Ducky any news on AF? A holiday during 2ww sounds like the best idea ever! 

Mrsmeggy let's hope this is our lucky cycle! Fingers crossed your follies keep on growing until your next scan, there is plenty of time you only had 4 injections

Natalie 7 follies sounds good to me, fingers crossed they are all good quality 

Ladies has any of you had spotting before the actual period? My period is due on Wednesday and I started brown  spotting 2 days ago but it's not an actual period. Is this normal? I never had this before and im very stressed about it


----------



## Ducky1

Thank you so much for the welcome all! Congrats on those who had ET today and good luck to everyone at their different stages of treatment!

Bossy- spotting sounds like something is about to start. No AF for me yet I’m afraid... was due Sun. Getting increasingly stressed/ frustrated. Starting to get the feeling the cycle will be cancelled.


----------



## Impulse76

Shelbo I have been having accupture too and she told me same thing about heat on your tummy. She also told me to drink a small breaker of beetroot juice each day too which is disgusting but will do anything 

4 injections done and scan on Friday.

Just stressing about dh now as they have to restrain for 3/4 days but how do you know when egg collection will be? How many days on average are people injecting for?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Srumble - A sticky blastocyst sounds good to me! I really hope this is your time. 

Hannah - I suppose we must always try to find the bright side, but it's hard. I'm hoping you won't have to coast too much longer then. Are you going on again today? Fingers crossed your levels have dropped enough!

Shelbo76 - Thanks for the advice! I put the hot water bottle on my tummy last night and this morning. I've also put it on my back. I'll do it again tonight. I went on Google (I know I shouldn't have), and there was a lady who had her husband put his hand on her tummy and say grow follicles in addition to the hot water bottle. The next time she went in, her follicles had grown. I'm not saying it's because of her husband, but I'm willing to try anything. 

Did you manage to get your scan booked?

Natalie - It's not the number of follicles they're worried about but the size. They haven't really grown at all since starting stims. They've upped my dose though so hopefully they will start growing now. Hopefully, the discomfort is a good sign that they are growing nice and big with lots of good eggs. Is Monday when your EC is supposed to be? I'm feeling ok. My back is a bit sore, but I'm mostly just worried about my follicles not being big enough. 

Flipper - It would be great if I had an ultrasound machine and could do my own scans at home in between scans at my clinic. I just need to put my trust in the doctors. They've been doing this for a long time and have my best interests in mind. I just want my follicles to grow. 

Some people will take whatever chance they get to have a go. There's never a real reason why. I hope she realises what she's done and apologises. I'm glad you felt better after the gym. 

Bossy - I tend to have spotting before most of my periods. It is normal and could be stress related. If you have any concerns, I would call your clinic. The medications we're on can cause all kinds of havoc on our bodies. 

Impulse - I can't advise on your DH restraining, but I'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to. How are your injections going? 

AFM - I'm just worrying about my follicle size again with a hot water bottle on my tummy. I'm thinking of sending DH out tonight for some beetroot juice. Maybe if I water it down or mix with something, it'll be ok? I might even have him get pomegranate juice. I've heard that supposed to be good for your lining. I probably just need to be patient. Like you all said, it's still early days. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Shelbo / Impulse - I started with the hot water bottle last night too. Did the acupuncturist say how often and how long to do it for? 

Flipper40 - I started with the hot water bottle last night and will do it every night, it was quite soothing even though the weather is hot. Sorry to hear about that lady, you don’t need that kind of hassle!

Bossy - Thank you and welcome. I’ve not had any spotting, I’m sure it will be fine but definitely phone your clinic and I’m sure they will reassure you.

Ducky - Welcome to you too. Hope AF arrives very soon, keep positive.

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes EC is Monday up to now. We started the higher increased dose this morning so I have everything crossed for my next scan on Saturday. I’m sure a higher dose will help our follies along. 

I felt so tired this morning which never normally happens but I’ve been getting up at 4.45am to take the cetrotide out of the fridge, my fiancé read the leaflet and it needs to be at room temp for 30 mins so I’m then trying to get back to sleep for 30 minutes. I then get up and my partner injects me and then I go back off until 6ish so I think it’s all catching up with me. 

Try not to worry but I totally understand where you are coming from! When is your next scan? I wonder if there’s anything else we can try, I’ve read about upping protein but I do eat a lot anyway. There was also mention of skimmed milk. Like you say beetroot juice is worth a try, I’m presuming beetroot would do the same trick if I eat that? 

xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie, I started my increased dose last night. Fingers crossed the higher dose works for both of us! I'm back in tomorrow for another scan and blood test. 

Getting up that early is bound to make you tired! Just make sure you're taking care of yourself and getting plenty of sleep. I personally love a good nap. 

I probably could do with upping my protein a bit. I don't know why, but all I've been wanting to eat is carbs. I'm going to have e to find a way to mix in some protein with it. I'll definitely start drinking more milk. I don't know if eating beetroot has the same effect as drinking it, but I would have thought it would still help. It's the same food just in a different form. 

The nurse at the clinic also said to drink a lot of fluids since that's what follicles are mostly made of. She said to drink whatever will keep you hydrated. 

We can do this!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyJ81

Hi all 

I’ve not posted yet to this board but have been reading your comments for advice so thank you! 

I had ET as part of a frozen cycle yesterday. This is our second go as our fresh in Feb didn’t work. I started bleeding 6 days post transfer. I felt fine yesterday. Embryo was graded at 4AB and uterine lining was thick and fine. When it went in the nurse and the consultant both made really positive sounds. It whooshed into my uterus on the screen and looked really positive. However, this Morning I’ve woken up with pain in my groin area and womb area. Also my back hurts. It keeps twinging a lot. I want to take paracetamol but am trying not to so I know that it’s uncomforable. Has anyone else ever felt cramps and twinges after transfer? I’m now thinking it hasn’t worked. Of course it could be progesterone related or even the fact that I have a tilted uterus. But I’m still not as happy as I was yesterday! Any advice?


----------



## LXP

Morning Ladies 

Sorry I have been MIA finally had my DR bleed although it was only 3 days. Scan a week today when I hope to be joining you all on Stimming. Although my first cycle took an extra week to DR. 

Mrsmeggypenny I have heard drinking half a pint of full fat milk a day is good for protein and fluids. 

Natalie I have been told by my acupuncturist that I have a cold womb so I will try the hot water bottle too. Although in this weather I am sure a hot water bottle is the last thing you want! 

Impulse I think most people stim for 10-11 days. Although last cycle again it took me an extra week! 

Bossy I normally have brown spotting before my period I think it is normal. 

Scrumble congrats on being PUPO! I do however, feel your pain. We only had one attempt on the NHS as well, and given we both work and pay our taxes and have luckily never needed the NHS before we did find this hard. I do agree however that in a few years time we will be some of the lucky ones who actually had a round on the NHS! We are now going private at the same clinic we had our NHS cycle at. It is costing around £7,000 as due to my low AMH we need higher dose drugs etc. I am also having some investigations which cost an extra £715 so would not need that again next time. It is an awful lot of money and so I really hope it works as it will be a long time until we could try again. As for the refund cycles, we were against these as if you fall pregnant first cycle you have paid for 2 or 3!!! 

Pink good luck for tomorrow.

Welcome Molly I am sure it is the drugs try and stay positive and rest if you can! 

Happy growing girls and hi to everyone I have missed!


----------



## srumble89

LXP  I have a low AMH too, I have had highest dose drugs this round also. unfortunately we can't even afford the refunded cycles, so this is it for us. People keep mentioning the egg sharing but I'm really not keen on that. I just feel upset I haven't even got the option of the frozen second go if this doesn't work. My consultant said just make sure I keep up with the progesterone.

Back at work tomorrow, I work in the emergency department in the same hospital where my fertility clinic is 🙈 I've seen some of the nurses and doctors I've worked with in the past so all dignity gone haha


----------



## LXP

I am sorry Scumble I know how hard it all is. If you do manage to get the £ to go again we got our drugs this time from ASDA and saved over £800! But hopefully you won't need any of this as this cycle is going to work! xxx I hope your TWW goes quickly and smoothly!


----------



## srumble89

I just wondered how can you buy them from Asda? We don't have a pharmacy in ours


----------



## LXP

I had to drive an hour to the Leamington Spa Asda as it was the closest one which had a pharmacy. Annoyingly our clinic also charged us £60 for the pleasure!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Shelbo - no, I don't think there's anything you can do, just have to wait for it to go down by itself. Did you end up getting your scan booked?

Natalie - thanks, exactly, it'll be a shame but if it happens it'll be for the best for my health.

Flipper - thanks. What a pain about the pessary! Maybe leave them next to your bed or next to the toilet to remind you? I agree about the little one on board cheering you up straight away. I had a bit of a horrible time during my last pregnancy and was back and forth to the hospital for a week, on the first day I had to go by myself and didn't know what was wrong and a friend at work text me saying "you're never alone", was cute to think about. 

Mrsmeggy - yes, we went again this morning and had a bit more of a walk around the park today so that was nice. I would say if you'd feel better for drinking the beetroot and pomegranate juice then just go for it. I did some things during our first cycle that I mentioned before like the pineapple core, McDonalds after transfer etc. Didn't know how much truth there was to it but it made me feel a bit better for doing it anyway!

Scrumble and LXP - we got some of our drugs from Asda too because they are (or at least were) non-profit for IVF drugs. My partner had free drugs for egg sharing but I had to buy my Cyclogest, Synarel and Prontogest. 

AFM - had another blood test today and had a phonecall back to say that the levels have gone down but still not enough. Sooooo, back again tomorrow!!


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Everyone.  

Can I join you please   

I am Sally and this will be our 5th Round   This time we are going with Herts & Essex and I started my DR on Friday last week. Our last cycle was with Gennet in Prague and we had the most terrible experience with them, so we are hoping that this time will be easier and successful.

I had the Endo Scratch done on Friday and we will be doing ICSI, along with Embro Glue and some thing I can't think the name of but they will select the best of my DH's Swimmers.

I look forward to getting to know you all.
Sally xxx


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

Sally welcome. I'm with Gennet, this is my second cycle with them but I really find them great. What went wrong with them? So sorry you had such a bad experience,  fingers crossed this is your time

Ducky any news? Hope your cycle won't be cancelled

Natalie this is my 4th fresh cycle and I had no idea that cetrotide must be out of the fridge for half an hour!!! Wow you get up so early, I honestly couldn't do it )

Mrsmeggy best of luck for your scan tomorrow,  thinking of you

Lxp thank you for reassuring me and I hope time goes by quickly  for you so you can start stimming xx

Afm finally AF  showed up today and I'm starting the injections tomorrow!!! I'm so nervous,  feels like it's my first time.

Love to all xx


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Bossy.

Thanks for the welcome.   

Everything was fine with Gennet until the day that I was to have ET.  We arrived at the clinic and basically they just said " did you not get our email.. Your Embryos didn't divided this morning so there will be no ET for you.  The shock was horrendous and they told us in the Main Reception with everyone looking at us.  I couldn't believe that they didn't call us.  we had 5 Grade 1 Embies and as it was a public holiday they pushed them to 6 days.  I ask to have them put back sooner but they said they would be fine and they wasn't.  They basically Killed them in my eyes   

xx


----------



## Bossy

Oh my God Sally that's traumatizing! So all 5 embies were looking good on day 5 and by day 6 they were all gone?? Did you had embryoscope? Didn't they give you any explanation at all as to why it happened?? Of course they should have called you, you don't just give such news in the reception area. Of course you feel like that, I would too   so sorry you had to go through something so sad, this is the first time in all my ivf years I'm hearing this and can't believe it I'm shocked


----------



## Shelbo76

mrsmeggypenny - I bought some pomegranate juice which is supposed to be good for lining but it's horribly sweet and tart at the same time, just trying to get used to it. My OH kind of does something similar to my tummy, any little thing to help and encourage. If you're trying to up your protein try Skyr yogurt which you can get in most big supermarkets as it's very high in protein, I tend to have it with raspberries, blueberries and strawberries and some seed mix (pumpkin/sunflower). I also have some leftover protein powder from my gym days that I use to make a nice smoothie.

Natalie - I think the advice is to try and use the hot water bottle daily for 30-60 mins, but I admit doing it in the weather we're having right now isn't the most comfortable.

Molly congratulation on being PUPO, hopefully the niggles are normal related to either the drugs or your embie getting snug.

Hannahdaisy - goods news your levels are coming down, hope they eventually come down enough to a safe level so you can trigger and not have to cancel

Welcome Sally and sorry you had a bad experience from your last cycle, that truly is awful communication of such sensitive information. Fingers crossed everything goes well for this cycle.

Srumble and LXP I'm quite surprised that you're both on high doses with low AMH and I am low AMH too as I was under the impression that low/mild stimms are better for DOR, but that might be because you're both younger than me so quality is less likely to impacted by higher doses. Sounds like you both responded quite well anyway.

Bossy - glad your AF showed up today I was going to say that I had 2 days of spotting before mine showed up as I'm guessing it was likely due to anxiety as I don't normally spot. Good luck with starting your injections tomorrow, once you've got the first one out the way I'm sure it'll be fine.

AFM - got my first scan booked in for tomorrow morning and Friday morning, luckily the place local to me are quite flexible. I'm a little anxious as due to my low AMH I won't have many follicles, I've had 3 and 5 counted on previous scans, so just hope the few I have grow nicely and yield some lovely eggs and hopefully it'll be the case of quality over quantity. Hoping will know my Friday afternoon when we're actually flying out to Czech Republic, the uncertainty of it all is a little unsettling but my OH is keeping me grounded.

xx


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - Did you have the pineapple core after EC? 

Sally - Welcome and good luck.

Bossy - On our first cycle that was cancelled, cetrotide didn’t even have to go in the fridge but this time round it has to be in the fridge. I just happened to say to my partner that it must be cold injecting it and he checked the leaflet and it said for it to be out of the fridge at room temp for 30 minutes before using it. Good luck with your injections tomorrow. 

Shelbo - Thank you for the advice, I will do it up until my scan on Saturday. 

Mrsmeggypenny - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope it goes well for you! Shelbo mentioned the skyr yogurt, I use quark as yogurt, it sounds horrible but I love it now and it’s high in protein. I top it with frozen raspberries and leave it overnight in the fridge. You can also mix quark with sugar free cordial to flavour it if you wish.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Shelbo - good luck with your scan.

Natalie - I ate the pineapple core from the day of ET. I bought a pineapple and chopped the core into 5 parts and kept the pieces in the fridge and then ate a piece each night. Think it was 5 anyway, can't quite remember. If you wanted to do that then you'd easily find out how many days it's meant to be online. It wasn't very nice for the first day or 2, very hard, but got much better and was almost like normal pineapple towards the end.

Sally - hi, can't believe that happened to you, how devastating for you both.


----------



## Ducky1

Hope2018- has you bleed started yet? I’m also worried about my timings as we are also supposed to go on holiday in Aug. I decided not to book anything yet as I was not allowed to fly after complications following last transfer so holiday is going to be super expensive as will have to book last minute!

Flipper- a belated congrats!

MrsMeggypenny- my follies didn’t grow much for ages at the beginning on fresh cycle. I ended up on stims for a few extra days and somehow ended with a good number at EC (not sure where they all came from!). Good luck for scan tomorrow 

Shelbo- hope your first scan tomorrow goes well!! 

Molly & scrumble- congrats on being PUPO!!!

LXP - I think we have down reg scan on same day! Is yours next Tuesday? 

Hannah- what a pain that you are stuck in limbo, at least the results are finally starting to come down. Hope you get good news tomorrow 

Sally- welcome, so sorry to hear about your experience. Hope your ICSI goes well for you

Bossy- so glad AF finally showed for you, I have finally started too. I am beyond relieved!!!


----------



## Flipper40

Hi and welcome Ducky, Molly and bossy. So pleased AF turned up for,you. Mine was 2 weeks late and drive me crazy waiting! 

Molly I had exactly the same pains as you and they actually woke me up the first few nights and I got a BFP so am hoping it is a good sign for you too! They stayed for around a week and occasionally still get the,.

MrsMeggypenny good luck tomorrow with your scan.

Hannah glad your level is going down now hope tomorrow brings more good news.

Natalie, I did the pomegranate juice every day, Brazil nuts, l'argnine and hot water bottle for an hour. Was like a little ritual but don't kn ow if any of it helped but made me feel like I was doing everything possible. 

Sally welcome and I am so sorry to hear about your story I was totally shocked and devestated for you. I can not imagine how you felt. Glad you are back on track and found some where you feel happy with. 

Scrumbke - LXP good luck with those meds and keep going you are getting there!!

My scan might be delayed now as clinic doesn't have a sonographer yet working on the 16th but will be that week! Feeling tired now but trying to exercise a bit in case I feel worse in a coulple of weeks!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls,

Just a quick update. I'll do personals later. 

I had my scan this morning, and it did not go well. I'm still not responding to the meds as well as they had hoped which is weird because I have a high amh. My lining was still really thin, and my follicles haven't really grown much. I had one measure at 9mm, a couple at 7mm, and the rest were 5mm or below. There was even talk about cancelling this cycle, but the nurse said that they'll let me go a couple of more days before they decide in case I'm a slow burner. She said they'll probably up my dose again, and I'll probably be back in on Friday. I'm waiting for the phone call to see what is going to happen. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Don't lose hope yet mrsmeggypenny hopefully there's still more time to grow. Fingers crossed for a wee growth spurt before friday's scan.

Mine went ok this morning I have 4 follicles, 2 on left and 2 on right measuring between 7.6mm and 9mm on day 5 which I think is ok size wise. My lining is quite thick at 9.3mm for so early in my cycle but I hope that's not a bad thing and it doesn't increase to the point that I can't transfer. My periods are a lot lighter than they used to be so maybe I'm just not shedding much. I know I'm not expecting many eggs due to such low reserve but I was previously told to expect 1-3 eggs given my stats, I'm just praying these four develop beautifully and I make it to ET !! xx


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggypenny - I also had my first scan this morning since being on stims (I’m on day 7 today) and my follicles are still a bit small and lining is thin (7.5mm I think) What day of stims are you on? I’m sure they’ll grow for both of us just got to stay positive

Sally - welcome and I’m sorry to hear about your bad experience! My friend went with Herts & Essex and couldnt fault them and she is now pregnant due in September so I’m sure your experience will be much better with them! 

Ducky - we are also supposed to be going on holiday early August but haven’t booked it yet too so it will be super expensive if we do end up going. - just not sure how things are with flying if we are successful .....will just have to wait and see! 

Hannah - I hope today’s visit to the clinic brings some more positive news for you and you can go ahead with things this cycle

Sorry to anyone i have missed, i havent had a chance to come on here for a few days so my little brain cant keep up lol!

AFM had my first scan today since starting stims (I’m on day 7 of stims) and the follicles are still a bit small and the lining is 7.5mm whereas it was 7mm last thursday at my baseline scan. I’m not too worried as this happened last time and they upped my stims dose and that helped. They have upped my stims does today too and i dont go back until Monday, was supposed to go Friday but they want to give my follies time to grow so am going to continue thinking positively and I’m sure everything will be where it should be by Monday! I usually ovulate quite late naturally (cd1 and the nurse said this could be why my follicles take a little longer to grow but she said its quite normal so not to worry. - so i wont!


----------



## Impulse76

I have my scan on Friday too. Feeling uncomfortable and bloated now.  Have low amh so hoping those follicles are growing a few eggs.  Have to start with my 2nd injection tonight too.  Clinic said transfer maybe Mon - wed next week depending on how I am responding to meds.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies 

Ducky1 - hello scan friend - I hope we are both able to progress to stimming on Tuesday the DR bit is dragging for me! 

Shelbo I don't understand the doses if I am honest I was on 375 Gonal F last time and again this time. They managed to get 8 eggs last time so I am hoping for the same again. Granted out of the 8, 3 were no good, 5 fertilised and 3 developed. I ended up having 2 put back on day 5 but none of them made it to blast and the third did not make freeze quality.  I hope the ones you are growing are good healthy eggs. Are you taking any vitamins?

Sally your story is horrific I hope you complained - was there any recourse? 

Bossy I am pleased you got your AF - it is strange we spend so long hoping it doesn't come and then when we need it too....

I am struggling at the moment everyone seems to be pregnant. Two people at work (separately) have just announced pregnancies at 4/5 weeks!! Why would you do that? My best friend has just had a successful IVF cycle and my hubby's best friend has just been for their 12 week scan today. The bit I find the hardest is my hubby's best friend as our first pregnancy should have resulted in a baby a few weeks younger than their first, they are now having their second and we don't even have one.....


----------



## kayza27

Mrs moneypenny. Don't stress untill you need to him, I might be that they just take abit longer this time, on my second cycle I was in the same boat as you, had to keep going back every other day but I got three in the end so try not to worry xxxxxxxxxx

AFM. My transfer is tomorrow morning !! Feeling really nervous now!! 5th time lucky I'm hoping xxxx I've had no side effects other than bloating with I'm worrying about and all this googling is terrible!!!! WHAT DO YOU DO AFTER TRANSFER TO HELP YOUR CHANCES!!!!! LOL also what if the frosties don't defrost!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

I just heard back from my clinic, and they're keeping me on the same dose. There was some improvement but not enough. The nurse also said that the doctor said if they don't see more improvement on Friday, I will most likely have my cycle cancelled. 

I just don't understand why I'm not responding like I should be. My amh is fairly high, and I've been doing everything right. I feel like giving up. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

Oh don't give up xxx you've got untill Friday, crack out the Brazil nuts, beetroot and pineapple xxx xxx try and stay positive xxxxx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Fingers crossed for a growth spurt over these next few days. Keep positive, it’s all you can do. Also keep up with those hot water bottles. 

Woofox - I have my fingers crossed for your follies. I had my day 6 scan on Monday and I had 7 ranging from 10-14 mm. Lining was 5.8. The Doctor upped my dosage so fingers crossed for more growth, she said she had expected more so she did worry me a bit but I’d be over the moon with 7!

Ducky / Woofox - We are also supposed to be going away at the start of August as it’s my fiancé’s 30th but I’ve said to him that we best wait and then decide. 

LXP - Sorry to hear you are struggling, I know what you mean, we went to Ikea after our scan on Monday and everyone in there was pregnant. Even my fiancé turned round to me and said ‘is it me or is every woman in here pregnant’. He wouldn’t normally notice anything like that. To be honest I just laughed because I was thinking the exact same, then we walked round another corner and a woman was breastfeeding on a random piece of furniture for all to see!

Sally - Your experience sounds terrible, this one can only get much better! 

Kayza - Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## jenstuttz

Oh wow im so behind on this thread i apologise. 

Ive been super busy this week trying to gut the house so i can relax during my 2WW.

mrsmeggypenny - try not to be disheartened, a lot of ladies dont responsd the way they expect on the 1st cycle. I know Natalie90 and myself both have experience of this. Our bodies are so individual so its a balancing act between the dose being high enough for us to respond and the risk of overstimming. Dont give up.

Kayza - I have the exact same thoughts in my head, having being through one FET its nerve racking waiting for that call. My clinic is really strict about the quality they freeze and they say its very rare that they dont thaw. Im sure it will be fine. This time tomorrow i will be officially PUPO.

LXP - I totally feel your pain. A girl at work announced she is 2 weeks pregnant with her second. Its hard to cope when everyone around seems to be pregnant especially when its close to home. Try to stay postive lovely. Im praying that this is your round.

Natalie90 - Those numbers sound really good, 7 is fab, you a right to be pleased with them. Im so pleased this round seems as though it is going better for you.

Welcome to the newbies on the thread ducky/bossy/sally Good luck with your treatment.

HannahDaisy - Really hope your levels come down a bit and you can get that trigger and EC collection sorted.

Im sorry i haven't had chance to respond personally to everyone but there is so much to catch up on!

AFM - All my jobs are done ready for transfer tomorrow. Looking forward to the OH taking over the cat litter duties hahah! Should get the call around 10am to say that Anna has thawed ok. Ps saw those magpies again today... 2 for Joy. I can do this! 3rd time lucky! Sending you all lots of love and wishing for positive outcomes for us all.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Shelbo - Thanks. I'm glad your scan went well this morning. Your numbers sound good so fingers crossed for you!

Woofox - I'm on the same day as you. My lining was only measuring at 3mm so there would need to be a huge growth spurt in order for me to continue. How big are your follicles? 

Impulse - Good luck for your scan on Friday!

Kayza - Good luck for tomorrow! I've taken your advice (apart from the beetroot juice). I've had the Brazil nuts and some pomegranate juice which I read was good for lining. DH even sliced up a pineapple for me so I'm about to have some of it. 

Natalie - I must have looked a sight going down the motorway with the hot water bottle on my tummy on the way to my scan today! I'll make up another one before bed. DH and I always read before we go to sleep, and I'm finding the heat quite comforting. How are you feeling? When is your next scan?

Jenstuttz - Thank you. Good luck for transfer tomorrow! Fingers crossed Anna defrosts properly!

AFM - I'm still upset, but I'm trying not to give up hope. I've eaten Brazil nuts and drank a glass of pomegranate juice. I've got some pineapple waiting for me, and I'll make up a hot water bottle before reading in bed for a while. DH will also do his now nightly ritual of giving my follicles and lining a pep talk to grow! 

Good luck to everyone!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Jen - Aww thank you. I’m wishing you the best of luck for your transfer tomorrow. Anna will be just fine, I’m sure! Please let us know how you go on. 

Mrsmeggypenny - Haha that made me chuckle, I’m sure no one on the motorway could see your hot water bottle. When’s your next scan? I’m feeling okay I just wish my scan would hurry up as I want to know how my follies are doing. My scan is on Saturday, last one was Monday so I guess we will know on Saturday if EC is going ahead on Monday. Hopefully that higher dose will have helped my follies along. I called to the shop before and picked up some pomegranate juice, it’s actually quite nice! I’m just watching Love Island with my hot water bottle haha.


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all sorry I have been mia from this board for the last 2weeks. I have been trying to keep relaxed and level headed. Not really succeeded with either to be honest. Today is my otd and I’m so scared that this hasn’t worked out this time. I have been getting “symptoms” but those are also listed as pessary side effects so I don’t trust them. Honestly I don’t think I’m pregnant at all but we will find out regardless later this afternoon when I get my results. 

I am just so anxious and scared 😟 x

Sorry for no personals I hope you are all well xx


----------



## Impulse76

Tammy good luck for todau

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Good luck with testing Tammy 🤞🏼

After my scan yesterday my clinic got in touch with me with instructions for meds for the next few days and they’ve booked scan and pre-op checks for Monday morning for me so we’re now having to bring forward our plans and fly out on Sunday. Was stressing myself out yesterday trying to juggle work/meetings and book flights, it’s ended up costing us nearly £400 more in flights/hotel than if we’d have travelled on Tuesday but will try not to worry about that as the most important thing is we’ll be there if they have to adjust meds or bring EC forward. Now I’m in panic mode trying to sort everything out before we go xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - don't lose hope! I hope tomorrow brings news of those follicles growing away nicely. Think I would've passed out yesterday if a hot water bottle touched me, but I think I probably would've done the same!

Woofox - a good few days for them to grow a bit more  were you at the Lister yesterday morning then? I was too but not for too long, could've been there at the same time.

Kayza and Jen - good luck for today.

Tammy - best of luck, hope you get that BFP.

Shelbo - what made them bring it forward?

AFM - had another blood test yesterday morning and it came back at 21,000. I thought that was still a bit too high but trusting their judgement! I triggered last night so it's my medication free day today. Can't believe EC is actually happening tomorrow, feel sick at the thought of it! I guess it's worked out quite well in terms of days really, my parents are back so they can look after my little one and then my partner has been given the day off and will also be around for the weekend to give me a bit of a rest. My maternity leave finishes now though, so back to work on Monday  hope I'm feeling better and that there is no OHSS to be seen!!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I just thought I'd try to encourage some last minute growth.  I'm back in tomorrow. I'm hoping for enough growth that they'll let me continue over the weekend. I can imagine you would feel impatient having to wait so long in between scans. What brand pomegranate juice do you have? DH picked up Pomegreat, and it's ok. I don't know if I could start drinking it on a regular basis, but if it'll help now, I'll drink whatever. DH won't let me watch Love Island. He says it's rubbish and won't even let me record to watch on my own. I'll have to watch it on my tablet when he's not around and catch up. Good luck for Saturday!

Tammy - Good luck for today!

Shelbo - That's exactly exciting! The extra cost isn't, but everything will be perfect when you get there. Good luck with everything and safe travels!

Hannah - That is such great news! Good luck for tomorrow! It sounds like everything has worked out perfectly for you. I hope you don't get ohss and enjoy your first day back at work.

AFM - I've eaten my pineapple, drank my pomegranate juice and some milk, and eaten more Brazil nuts. Does anybody know how much everything your supposed to have to encourage growth?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

I forgot to add to wish kayza and Jen luck with your ETs today, hope those little Frosties thaw out nicely for you both &#129310;&#127996;

Hannahdaisy - bet you were beginning to think it would never happen but so relieved for you and the very best of wishes for EC tomorrow. Am I right in saying you're going to freeze and not transfer right away anyway? I'm guessing they've brought it forward because there's a risk my follies will be big enough to trigger following my scan on Monday, it gives them more control on what they do next if I'm physically there rather than risk losing them if I have my scan here and fly the following day.

Mrsmeggypenny - hopefully you're doing all you can to encourage those follies to grow, just keep drinking lots of water too and aim for about 2-3 litres per day (including milk and Pom juice). Have everything crossed for you that you'll have good progress tomorrow...stay positive. My OH won't let me watch Love Island either, I have to watch it on catch-up when he leaves for work...it's my guilty pleasure 

TTFN xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - thanks, really don't wanna go back  at least it's part-time now and almost the summer holidays so another 6 weeks back with him.  Not sure about how much of each thing you should be eating/drinking, sorry, we didn't do any of those things.

Shelbo - yes, totally thought that it was getting cancelled and was just trying to look on the bright side! Thank you  yes, doing a freeze all because our little boy is only 5 and a half months old. That would be way too soon for us, also with the traumatic birth my body needs time to recover anyway. Will probably try for an FET next summer if this all goes well. Oh great, yes, that definitely makes sense with regards to your scan. Shame about the extra money, but we've said the same thing in the past, you'll pay that bit extra if you need to. Like we're paying more now to freeze and then do an FET, but we knew that if we did a fresh cycle I'd need the time off of work again and it would be more difficult.

I'm another Love Island fan over here, luckily we both love it so we watch it together each night.


----------



## Bossy

Hey everyone, 

Ducky yay so pleased to hear we got our periods on the same day ) things will get going for you now xx

Mrsmeggy aww I'm so sorry to see that you're upset about the scan don't give up just yet, I'm sure all those juices you're drinking and your DH s pep talk will work out and the follies will grow until next scan. Thinking of you xx

Shelbo I'm also having scan Monday morning and I'm leaving to Prague on Tuesday and I totally agree with you, buying the tickets on different days makes so much difference.  Good luck organizing everything xx

Kayza and Jen good luck with your transfers today xx

Tammy really hope you'll get your BFP today!!! 

Lxp I know,  it's really strange the whole AF thing.. I'm so sorry to hear about all the pregnant ladies around you, I'm in the same place. Pregnancy announcements everywhere I turn and it makes me feel so frustrated and upset  hope our time will come!! 

Woofox glad to hear about your scan and to see you're so positive xx hope those follies keep on growing until Monday! 

Impulse best of luck with your scan tomorrow!!! 

Natalie thank you so much for telling me about it, I'll take it out from the fridge for 30min from now on, good to know 

Hope I didn't forget anyone, this thread is so busy! 
Afm I had my first injection last night,  250 Gonal f, it went well, no pain. DH is a doctor so he does the whole ritual  I'm struggling drinking 2 litres of water,  I'm not the type who drinks much, feels like a nightmare 
Oh I'm a love island fan too and DH is also) 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Just a quick one to stay Anna has survived the initial thaw and is expanding and hatching as expected! Woo hoo another step down! X


----------



## Shelbo76

Woohoo go Anna  , excuse the pun but the cold never bothered her anyway !! Hope transfer goes well and soon you'll be PUPO xx


----------



## kayza27

Transfer went well. PUPO!!!!!  OTD. 15th july!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Hi lovely ladies!

So much happening, once it gets going everything goes so fast! And every day is a different worry isn't it.

mrsmeggypenny - what a shame about your follies, I ate a high protein diet I don't know if that helps or just helps OHSS? I would try it, my clinic told me full fat milk too. I hope it all plumps up soon.

shelbo76 - good news! my lining was 10.7 on my first scan! they said that was a good thing, although it went down to 9 something afterwards.

LXP - its so hard with other people being pregnant isn't it especially those close to you when they have 2 in the time you are trying. You are happy for them but also very sad for yourself which is allowed! And I am sure they would all understand. Maybe this is all the plan and we will all just appreciate motherhood that much more when it happens x

Kayza and Jenstuttz - good luck for transfer today think positive thoughts!!! Yay for Anna! 

hannahdaisy - that does still sound high but if they are happy I am sure it should be fine, just chug lotssss of water and I hope you get lots of eggs tomorrow!

AFM - Transfer went ok yesterday, the full bladder was so painful my ovaries feel like a flail (the weapon - 2 big lead balls with spikes on!) so they had to stop and start again. But had a 5b+b+ hatching blasto eventually put back and another 2 4bb frozen so happy all round! 

For anybody after transfer who worries about anything falling out, our consultant described ET as being "a speck of glitter being put into a jam sandwich" which helped!

Ps. am also a dedicated Love Island watcher, been a god send in these very antisocial IVF weeks! 

Wishing everyone else all the luck xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi ladies.  I started stimming on Monday and I am going crazy.  This is the first time in about 8 cycles that I have felt this way on the stimms.....the anxiety is high...


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all I’m out got my results back and bfn 😥 I’m okay just going to take a break and start again x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Jen - great news about Anna!

Kayza - good luck for OTD!

Pink - I read a similar thing, a grain of sand in jam sandwich. I'd like to say it made me feel a bit better but it kind of didn't haha. Straight after transfer they made me use the toilet attached to the room and I was so nervous about it. They were telling me that if embryos just fell out then nobody would be alive! Good luck for OTD 

Tee - good luck with your cycle, I recognise your name from the Lister boards.

Tammy - so sorry to hear that  hope you have a nice and relaxing weekend planned.


----------



## Bossy

Ladies did any of you get nausea from Gonal f? I'm so nauseated,  I feel like I'm about to throw up every second


----------



## jenstuttz

Bossy - I have had nausea on gonal f before, but it didnt last long. 

Shelbo - oh that made me giggle so much.

Tammy - so sad to hear of your BFN, take all the time you need. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your next round.

Hannahdaisy - Yay that you have made it to EC, hope you are feeling ok for going back to work monday.

Kayza - How strange that we dont have the same OTD test.

Pink - Pleased transfer went well and thrilled you had some left to free. When is you OTD?

Teeinparis - Welcome to the board - Ive had quite a few panic attacks whilst stimming this time - ive found mediation and the mindful app recommend on here really helped me.

AFM - We are officially PUPO, our OTD blood test will be 17/07. Really pleased with how the transfer went our favorite consultant did the transfer and our favorite nurse assisted so we are feeling very positive. Seeing signs everywhere, really hope this is the round for us.


----------



## srumble89

Tammy so sorry to read your BFN, I'm starting to get nervous now about my results next week. Been fine up until now.

Bossy I only felt unwell when they upped my dose to 450 on the gonal f, I had no symptoms at all before that

Jenstuttz fingers crossed and welcome to the PUPO gang


----------



## kayza27

Oh my Otd is 16th lol when is everyone else's?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks guys!  I am nauseated too but I think from the metformine.  I made a rookie error and had eggs after I took it yesterday!!!!  Not smart...toilet all day!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - I was on Merional (so not exactly the same...), 300 at the start so a fairly high dose and felt a bit sick the first day or two. After that everything was fine though.

Jen - thanks. Feeling sad about leaving my little boy and just love being off but oh well! Two weeks and then the summer holidays, should be fun. Glad to hear transfer went so well for you, best of luck


----------



## Impulse76

Sorry Tammy for your sad news.

I have my scan today to see if follicles have grown. So nervous about not growning any.  So swollen and upset tummy so hopefully something happening in there.

Good luck everyone PUCO

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck, Impulse. I didn’t feel a great deal either, just had a few aches in my lower back over the first 2-3 days. Hope they’re growing well for you 😊

Eek, I’m sat in my room waiting. Probably not going down til at least midday though. Still feeling nervous about the GA!


----------



## SallyC76

Thank you everyone for your warm welcome   

I am so sorry but I have been a little busy the last few days as were are having our garden renovated.  I have missed so much on this thread.
I promise to be more on it from now on   

Lots of Baby Dust to everyone


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - Good luck for EC today! I hope all goes well, and you get lots of nice healthy eggs. Try not to worry about the GA. Your doctors have taken great care of you so far and will do so again today. I'm sending you so many good thoughts for today!

Bossy - Thank you for the positive thoughts! I'm glad to hear your first injection went well. What if you got one of those water tracking water bottles? It might make it easier as they give you like a goal to work towards. You could even make one yourself with the reasons why you're doing this. 

Jenstuttz - Yay for Anna defrosting well! You must be well please, and congratulations on being PUPO! I am genuinely excited for you!

Kayza - Congratulations to you on being PUPO too!

Pink - I'm glad transfer went well for you! Congrats on also being PUPO! 

Welcome Tee! This really is a great group of ladies, and they will definitely help you get through. I'm also on Metformin for my PCOS. I also used to get stuck on the toilet for a while if I ate eggs beforehand so it's not just you. Give your body some time to adjust, and you'll be ok again.  

Tammy - I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn. Please look after yourself. We're still here for you if you need anything. 

Impulse - How did your scan go? I hope you got good news!

AFM - Thank you so much ladies for all of your good wishes and positive vibes! It's was good news at my scan this morning. My lining has more than doubled and my follies have grown. My biggest one last time was at 9mm, and today it was 12! The nurse consulted the doctor to see if I should be given more drugs, and he said yes so I've got more to get me through the weekend. I go back on either Monday or Tuesday now. I actually feel so relieved and almost cried tears of joy. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you Mrsmeggy and great news about those follicles and the lining 😊 well done!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Thank you, Hannah! I'm looking forward to hearing good news from you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

mrsmeggypenny - yay!!! pleased you are feeling a bit more hopeful. That talk from your DH must have worked a treat 

hannah daisy - good luck with EC today hope it all goes well 

x


----------



## Teeinparis

Ok - so had an interesting one.  We moved cities so I am doing my monitoring or (was) with a Doctor I am not keen on.  He scared about polyps, lining etc.  So my doctor in London called and he calmed me and has called me in for a water scan (anyone had one)?  Apparently my lining is too think and uneven...... oooy vey!!!


----------



## Natalie90

Jen - Congrats on being PUPO!

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m so pleased for you, I’m hoping I will have good news tomorrow too. Ive been having my pomegranate juice, pineapple, milk and have been using the hot water bottle so I have everything crossed! When are they thinking your EC will be? Have you felt any different with the increased dose?

I had a melt down last night, I don’t even know why but I felt fine afterwards. I think I just needed a good cry! 

Hannah - Good luck, wishing you all the best!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Jenstuttz - Something definitely went right! Thank you! How are you feeling today?

Tee - I didn't have a water scan so I can advise there. Hopefully someone will come along with some knowledge. Good luck for it! When are you supposed to have it?

Natalie - They didn't mention anything about EC. We're taking it one scan at a time. I started really feeling more myself yesterday. One of my co-workers and I even discussed it. It was the first day I really felt completely myself again. Do you know what I mean? I feel a bit of pressure in my lower tummy, but I guess that could really be anything. I'm just happy there were enough improvements that they're going to let me keep going. I guess I just need to accept my title of slow burner. 

I think we all deserve a good cry on this journey. It's rough and a real rollercoaster of emotions even when everything goes well. Fingers crossed you get good news at your scan! Those things seemed to have helped me so I hope they help you too!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Yay mrsmeggypenny, so glad to hear your follies have started picking up and sounds like good size, you must be so relieved!

Natalie, how many days in are you now? I didn't think the meds were affecting me much besides a bit of tiredness and bloating but I nearly bit my OH's head off last night, just don't know what came over me.

Congrats on the PUPO ladies - Jen, Kayza and Pink hope your 2ww go as smoothly as possible.

Hannah - good luck with EC, hope it all goes well and your fine with the GA

Tammy - so sorry to hear about your BFN, take it easy and look after yourself and wish you lots of luck with your next round

AFM - had my second scan this morning and my follies are now between 8.4mm and 13.8mm, hoping the smaller one catches up by the time we collect. I'm due to start cetrotide tomorrow morning to prevent ovulation, are any of you also taking this? xx


----------



## Pink84

Tammy - I am so so sorry to hear this  it upsets me so much we have to go through this without a majority chance of it working, I hope you have some nice plans with your OH to help you through xxx

Bossy - I felt so sick all the time, especially gonal f I lost 6lb! But don't worry because it all changes on the progesterone every day is like before AF chocolate and carbs galore!

jenstuttz - I am so pleased it went well! Our consultant was really nice too, felt like a good sign! My OTD is Mon 16 July.

mrsmeggypenny - yay!! such good news, I was rooting for you so pleased all back on track.

Natalie90 - a good cry is always needed, this is extremely hard so if you need one, have one! I hope you feel more positive now.

AFM - had period type pains that woke me up last night and I feel huuuuge but still bloated from the OHSS. Pupo ladies keep me updated on how you are feeling! 10 loooong days left!


----------



## Ducky1

Bossy- hope your nausea is better,

Hannah- so glad to hear you were able to trigger, good luck for collection!

Jen, Kayza & Pink - glad transfer went well, hope 2WW passes quickly for you 

Tammy- so sorry for your news. Look after yourself and hope next treatment works out for you xxx

Impulse- how did scan go?

MrsMeggypenny - so glad to hear scan went well, you must be so relieved! Hopefully they keep growing nicely over weekend 

Tee- welcome! I had a saline infusion as part of my HyCoSy. When they did the ultrasound part they saw a polyp in my uterus and they flushed saline (sterile salt water) into the cavity to better make out the outline the lining. Perhaps yours is similar? It wasn’t painful. 

Natalie- what with the drugs and the anxiety we all sometimes need a good cry! Hope you are feeling better.

Not much going on with me, still down regging and waiting for scan next week, having acupuncture today. Had a break from it for a few weeks as it really makes me bruise. Bleed was so heavy.. I really hope this means all ok at scan as I want to move on. Long protocol is so long!


----------



## kayza27

Looks like a lot of people are testing at the same time xx

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggypenny - they didn’t tell me how big the follicles were, they just said they were still quite small. But my lining was 7mm. Have you been back for another scan yet-i havent been on here for a couple of days again so it takes me ages to catch up and then i still miss things lol ? I dont go until Monday.

Hannah - Yes i was at the clinic on Wednesday morning at about 8.30-9.30am so we were probably there at the same time! Hope your EC went really well and the GA was nothing to worry about?

Tammy - i am so sorry to hear that. I know there’s nothing any of us can say to make it better, just enjoy the finer things in life while you take a break from all this ! Xx

Tee - welcome

Sorry if ive missed people again ! 
AFM havent been back for my second scan yet but upped my stims dose on Wednesday. Hopefully the pain ive been feeling means its working, its not constant, just now and then. Sorry for the gross question but has anyone found they’re having more bowel movements (why dont i just say poos!!!!!!😂😂) while on stims? Wondering if this is a good thing or not ..........ive been eating as much protein as i can remember, ,my acupuncturist recommended cottage cheese, nuts / seeds, salmon, eggs, mackerel! Trying my best to get in what i can when i can. 
oh and I’m also addicted to Love Island! Hubby hates it although i secretly suspect he doesnt mind looking at all the fit women in their bikinis! I usually record it and watch it when he goes to work as otherwise he just talks all the way through it about how rubbish it is lol X 

Happy Friday everyone and good luck to everyone collecting / transferring x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hey ladies, will catch up on things later, just leaving the hospital now. Got 19 eggs 😅 now to wait for the phonecall tomorrow morning to hear how many were mature and how many fertilised. Thank you for the well wishes xxxx


----------



## Ducky1

Hannah- that is amazing!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. X


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Ladies.

Mrs MeggyPenny - Amazing news about your Linning and your Follicles   
HannahDaisy - Blimey Well Don of the 19 Eggies   

Tenniparis - Sorry your having a bit of a tough time - I had the Aqua Scan done last Friday.  It doesn't hurt at all but take some sanitary towels with you because you will be leaking water for a little bit afterwards. Good Luck with it   

Natalie90 - I have been also having complete meltdowns the last few days.  I was eating my dinner last night and I just started crying.  I hope your feeling better today   

Shelbo 76  Great news about your Follies.  I have taken Cetrotide in previous cycles and I was ok on it.   

Pink84 - The 2WW is the worse part isn't it.  It's nail biting.  Good Luck   

Ducky1 - I hope your feeling better after your acupuncture today   

Woofox37 - I have only be on the DR since last Friday and I am the opposite and it's slightly uncomfortable.  The meds can make you go a poo a bit more but your also adding a lot more protein to your diet so I would say this is why   

Sorry If I have missed anyone   

AFM - I am day 7 of the DR I felt ok until yesterday afternoon.  My emotions are so erratic and I have become forgetful.  I turned up at my Acupuncturist today and she said that I looked like a bag of nerves (i felt it).  I have suffered with Panic Attacks in the past but they seemed to have reared their ugly head.  I take it this is from the Bruserilin?  Anyone else had this?  I fell so bloated to.  My period was due yesterday and I am NEVER late which is making me more upset as I have to have my Period by the 10th otherwise they will cancel the procedure


----------



## Impulse76

Oh yes I have increased "poos" to
My scan went well day 8 and lining 7.7mm.  6 follicles growing biggest 14mm smallest 8mm she said to keep injecting and got another scan Monday.  She said follicles good for my age 5.9 amh.  She called my biggest a juicy one so hoping it's got a lovely egg inside.

Will I grow anymore of will that be it?  She seemed ok with everything.  Have to start with the antibiotic pessery tomirrow.

She said they might do a 2 day transfer instead of 5 as they are better in their own environment.  What's everyone else had a 2 or 5 day transfer?


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

I had 5 day AB. Only on day two though lol 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

What's the chances of getting a false positive at 4dp5dt? 

Or could it be the ovitrelle from 25/06?

Has anyone else folded and tested early using first response? I'm not due for my beta until next Friday 13th but feeling weird today


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

I'm so sorry I'm not doing personals but my anxiety is so high at the moment, I don't know how to cope with it 

I'm still having nausea and my tummy feels so heavy and bloated already on day 3 of stimms. I just feel like crap
I read that for some people it's  normal to feel this way while on Gonal and some of you also reassured me it's normal but I'm just so scared that my oestrogen level is high and I'm hyperstimulated .. don't know why I can't get it out of My head!! Monday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - I feel that pressure too, more so this evening. I’m feeling a bit nervous about my scan tomorrow, I really hope it’s good news and that those tips have helped my follies.

Your right we do deserve a good cry now and again! My mum and nephew came round with my favourite flowers earlier and I could of burst in to tears when I opened the door! 

I’m glad your feeling more yourself, I’ve finished work today for 2 weeks, I’ll probably get a sick note for a further week to cover me for the OTD and then I’ve a week booked off so potentially off for a month! It’s a relief to have finished work, I feel like I can relax now. 

Shelbo - I am on day 10 now, last day tomorrow if all goes well at my scan 🤞 What day are you on? I’ve been okay so far just got a bit emotional last night. There’s all sorts going around our bodies so we are bound to get a bit emotional and moody haha. I’m on day 6 of cetrotide. 

Pink84 / Ducky - Yes I do feel better now, thank you.

Woofox - I think I’ve had more bowel movements, I actually lost 2.5 lbs last week when I weighed in at SW. I weigh in again tomorrow. I don’t know if I’ve had a bit of a bad tummy or what but they’ve not been like they usually are (TMI I know!)

Hannah - What a fab amount, glad your okay!

Sally - Thank you, I hope your feeling better after your melt down too! 

Impulse - Scan sounds like it went well! When I had my day 6 scan on Monday she said I probably wouldn’t grow anymore that the 7 but who knows.

Bossy - Hope your anxiety settles down soon.

AFM - Fingers crosses for my scan tomorrow, on Monday at day 6 I had 7 follies ranging from 10 - 14mm so I have everything crossed that everything is growing well in there! 

I’m loving that there’s plenty of Love Island fans, I love it!

xx


----------



## Natalie90

Please can someone tell me if EC is on Monday, how many days before do they recommend for partners to abstain? Thanks


----------



## Woofox37

Hannah - thats great news about the eggs! Good luck on fertilisation !

Sally - yes i didnt think of the protein making me poo more, thats probably it! Ive certainly been trying to eat more protein.

Natalie90 - my clinic says 3 days I think .....and i I know what you mean about the bowel movements not being like normal! I?m definitely not losing weight, I did last time but this time i feel heavy and want to eat lots have no willpower all of a sudden! 

Impulse - i had a day 3 transfer because we only had 2 good embryos and my doctor believes they thrive better in the mothers body. If we had more they would have tried to let them go to day 5 which we could have done but worried that we could have got to day 5 and ended up with none. What?s antibiotic pessary?

Scrumble - I tested early last time and regretted it as it made me feel so negative for the majority of the 2ww so i promised hubby i wont this time and i wont !


----------



## srumble89

Woofox37 it's a faint positive but now I'm questioning whether it's the ovitrelle


----------



## Woofox37

Hmmm i don?t know how many days it takes for the trigger to go out of your system but I?m crossing everything for you that its not the trigger ! Xx One lady online said she got a BFP 8 days after the injection and it wasn?t the trigger..........fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## srumble89

Don't want to get my hopes up yet but 🤞🏻

It's been 11 days since trigger and I'm 4dp5dt so technically 9dpo


----------



## Flipper40

Evening everyone, 

Just wanted to drop in and wish everyone well with 2 ww. I have everything crossed for you.

Hannah great news about your EC and Mrs meggypenny I am so pleased things improved at the last scan, such great news.

Welcome to all the new ladies starting, Good luck, this is a great group.

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Sally - I suffer from panic attacks generally but had some awful ones while taking the buserlin. Im sure it heightened them. I have found taking time to relax and unwind really helped me.

Hannahdaisy - 19 eggs! jeez louise! Hoping you get some good mature eggs and a good fertilization rate. Hopefully with freeze all your OHSS will be easier to manage and you will be feeling better soon.

Natalie90 - I think our clinic said 2-4 days. Good luck for you scan.

Impluse - Ive always had day 5 transfers, but my clinic have mentioned about day 2/3 day transfer on our fresh cycle. It all depends on how the embryos are developing and they will advise you on what they think will give you the best chance. Good luck!

Bossy - Try to relax yourself, as a self confessed full time worry wort i know it can be hard but you need tour body relaxed and calm to give yourself the best chance  Have you tried the mindful ivf or meditation? 

srumble89 - It would be early to detect a BFP but not impossible from what ive read. trigger is normally out by 10-14 days my clinic said. Really hoping its a true result but try to hold off from testing again for a few more days as i would hate for you to get a false result. 

shelbo - i took cetrotide on my fresh cycle - stings like a mofo! Hope it isnt too bad for you.

mrsmeggypenny - im feeling ok, just trying to keep positive and busy in this PUPO bubbles.

Pink - Ive heard a few people with BFP's getting that sign of being woken up with pains. Really hoping that this is the round for you!

Tried to do as many personals as i can sorry to those ive missed.

AFM - We are still feeling very hopeful, nothing to report but i know its way too early for anything to be happening. Just praying our little anna is nestling into the lining. Come on little embie. OH bought me the most beautiful rainbow rose for our hopefully rainbow baby. He can be so sweet. Saw a ice-cream truck with a nice pic of anna on the back. Its a sign im sure of it haha. Come on Anna!!!!


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox it's a cream I have to insert into myself in preparation for collection an antibiotic they said.  Has anyone else done this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kayza27

I had antibiotic cream put on 30 mins befo4e my last Ec

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Scrumble - oh i see. I didnt have anti biotic cream i just had the normal progesterone pessaries. But this time I’m having progesterone injections the ones that are in oil and apparantly really hurt!!!!! Anyone else had those?x


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

Just a quick update. I’ve just had my scan, I mentioned I had been worried and he said there’s no need to be, he said if it was straight forward they wouldn’t do these scan’s and he also said if we need more meds it isn’t a problem.

He was so lovely and had made me feel so at ease! He said my lining is 9.6 which is perfect and we have around 9 follies (was 7 at the last scan). The lead is at 15, he has changed EC from this Monday to Friday and I keep going on the 5 menopur and the cetrotide so I’ve just picked up the extra meds at the pharmacy. I really do feel positive after seeing him and 9 would be just amazing! 

Thank you everyone for your well wishes, hope you are all okay and that you have a fab weekend! x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - I cried lots during my first cycle, for various reasons. Found myself crying during this cycle too because of nerves about OHSS, especially after a traumatic birth a few months ago. Was saying to my partner like, "have I not been through enough?!" I would say it's completely normal and sometimes we just need it, especially with all these medications going through us too! Glad to hear that your scan went well 

Woofox - were you in the main waiting room? I would've stood out because I had a pram with me! A grey Silver Cross one. Haha, in terms of bowel movements () I found that my stomach went a bit mad for about 3 days, wondered if it was just me!

Bossy - I overstimulated and didn't really feel much at all so I think it's hard to say whether it would be that or not. Guess we have different symptoms. I felt a bit achy the first 2-3 days but after that I felt fine even though my oestrogen went up to a crazy number.

Jen - hopefully Ana is settling in nicely! I would be the same with looking for signs too!

AFM - thank you so much for all of the well wishes  got the phonecall this morning. Because I was egg sharing, we've kept 10 and donated 9. Out of our 10 there were 9 suitable for ICSI and when they checked them this morning 6 had fertilised normally. I thought we were freezing on day 1 but the embryologist said it was better to wait for day 5/6 and see how many blasts we get. He gave us the option of when to freeze but I said he knows best!

GA wasn't too bad, I just remember being told to do some deep breaths and then fell asleep and the next thing I know I woke up in recovery. I was sick when they took the tube out of my throat but I was still spaced out so it didn't really bother me too much. I started to feel a bit sore and sick a few hours later when I picked up my little boy. Went to bed early and feeling ok today, just got an achy stomach, feels a bit like bad period pains and sharp gas pains.


----------



## Woofox37

Hannah - thats excellent news about your eggies! I do remember seeing a lady with a pram so it probably was you lol! I was in the waiting room opposite reception at first but then I went into the one which I think was the main one! The kind of open plan one............glad its not just me with increased poos! Lol x 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone - this heat is insane!


----------



## Bossy

Hi everyone, 

Hannah so glad EC went so well for you and that you're feeling ok. And great news about your embies ! I cannot believe how high your estrogen was and still you're feeling so well.  I'm freaking out about it because I'm in the small percent who has all the side effects and complications that's why my anxiety is all over the place.. thank you so much for the reassurance 

Tammy I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn so sorry 

Mrsmeggy I'm so happy to hear about your follies getting bigger and stronger,  told you not to give up xx and thank you so much for the water tracking tip, it really worked!

Natalie great news about your scan,  9 follies sounds perfect to me. The doctor seems so nice xx

Scrumble fingers crossed for that bfp!

Jen thank you so much for the advice, I tried the mindful ivf last night and it helped! Come on Anna,  stick around! Fingers crossed xx

Impulse glad to hear your scan went well and good luck for tomorrow!! I always had 5 day transfers 

Sally I also have panic attacks,  they are the worse af never shows up when we needed, so annoying! Hang in there xx

Pink thank you so so much for telling me that and for reassuring me! It's such a relief to know I'm not the only one who feels sick while on Gonal.  Hope those 10 days will fly by for you! 

Ducky and Shelbo how are you?

I hope I didn't forget anyone!
Afm I still feel pretty much the same, nausea comes and goes all day long, sometimes it gets worse, feels like I'm going to be sick but I'm not.. my tummy feels so full and there's a lot of pressure especially when I walk. My scan is tomorrow morning so just have to get through one more day!!! 

Have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## Shelbo76

Just a quick one so apologies for no personals, we're flying later today into Prague and have my scan tomorrow morning at the clinic as well as some pre-op checks and they'll hopefully be telling us when EC is. Have had OH open his bigger birthday presents this morning which he loves....although I may regret the PS4 as he'll be surgically attached to it...40 going on 14 ! Cetrotide injection was ok this morning though a much bigger needle than Menopur. This is really starting to get real.

Lovely to read EC (Hannah) and scans (Natalie) went ok and good luck to those of you having either over the next few days xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Now 6dp5dt and still getting a light BFP, but it’s definitely there. Can’t tell if it’s darker as it’s a different test due to running out. But first one was a first response (6miu) and one today was from work which is 25miu. They’ve also been pm ones not fmu. But I still feel like period is on its way. I’m on crinone. I’m still not going to convince myself 100% until beta levels Friday


----------



## kayza27

Oh I saw another post you wrote. Looks positive if its been that long 🤞🤞

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

When you trigger does it give a positive reading due to hormones?

Its all go for me this week. Ec either we'd or Thursday.  Feel so tierd today and my head is banging and stomach so swollen.  Is this normal with the meds? I guess the warm weather doesn't help. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - probably was me then  I was in the waiting room near the reception but also walked past the other one for the blood test.

Bossy - thanks! I'm sure they told me it went up above 50,000 or 60,000 at one point! Was told it usually spikes and then drops right down, they thought 33,000 was my spike but apparently not! Do you have blood tests at your clinic to check?

Shelbo - thank you  hope all goes well in Prague!

Scrumble - not to get your hopes up but early pregnancy can feel like period type pains/heaviness too because your uterus starts to stretch and the little embie is snuggling in. It's been quite a few days now since your trigger so could be all out of your system.

Impulse - good luck for this busy week  my stomach went really swollen and I had headaches and major tiredness when I started stims. As you say, the weather wouldn't be helping that!

AFM - getting another phonecall to say how our 6 little embryos are doing tomorrow, will be nervous in the morning! I also go back to work so will probably miss their call. Hope they're growing and dividing well. Feeling pretty rubbish today, my stomach is so swollen, I look about 4-5 months pregnant at the moment and keep getting those sharp stomach pains. Just trying to keep up with electrolyte drinks and full fat milk and eating salty things, hoping I can keep OHSS at bay!


----------



## srumble89

Hannah daisy - it’s 13 days since the trigger shot (25th June) I work in a emergency department and the obs  and gynae doctor told me last night max 10 days and it would be well out my system. She said let’s wait for beta but looks highly likely it’s a true positive. Just tried another test and it’s slightly darker than the last one


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - That's amazing that you got so many eggs! Well done! I'm glad the GA went ok. Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish. I hope your first day back at work goes ok. 

Ducky - I was so relieved! My bleed was really heavy too. It probably means that you're good to get started after your scan. 

Woofox - I had a scan on Friday, and it went really well! I'm also back for a scan tomorrow. Hopefully, we'll both get good news! I don't know if I'm having more poos, but I'm still regular. Sorry if that's really more than you wanted to know. 

Sally - I had really bad mood swings while DRing too. I felt much better after my bleed and even better now that I'm stimming. I also was really bloated so I'd definitely say it was because of the buserelin. 

Impulse - I'm glad your scan went well! When is your next one? My clinic do 5 day transfers so that's what I'm having. 

Flipper - Thanks for the sweet words! How are you feeling?

Natalie - I'm so glad you had a good scan! 9 follies is so good! I'm so pleased that you walked away feeling so positive. 

Jenstuttz - My fingers are crossed for Anna! I hope she's nestling in and getting cozy for the next 9 months. 

Bossy - I'm glad the water tracking bottle helped you! Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Shelbo - I hope you had a safe flight! I'm happy to hear your OH had a good birthday! My DH would be the same if I bought him a PS4 too. Good luck to you over the next couple of days!

Srumble - I really hope that it's worked for you! Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - I'm starting to feel uncomfortable, especially on my right side. I'm hoping it's a good sign. I have a scan tomorrow morning so I'm hoping for some good news!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

AFM - Last night and today has been a bit of a tough time for me, I’ve been so emotional and I’ve had a few melt downs. My sister asked to come and see me last night as she said she had something to tell me but we were out so I phoned her. She eventually answered but wouldn’t say what it was but eventually told me she was 3 months pregnant. She said she had been worried to tell me and she was crying because she knows what we are going through. I’m so pleased for her but I’m a bit sad that it had been worrying her as we are very close! She said she wanted to find the right time to tell me and that’s why she hadn’t told me sooner. I’ll be so pleased to have another niece or nephew but it has hit home a bit with me and my fiancé and it’s a bit bad timing but we are remaining positive and on the plus side how lovely we would it be on maternity together!

We went to my fiance’s mums grave today too, we took some flowers and to be honest we both had a cry. I know she will be watching over us and guiding us through all of this! My fiancé is one of those people who always has a smile on his face and I think he is finding this tough too as he hasn’t been himself since yesterday. Tomorrow is a new day and we will be fine! 

Fingers crossed at my scan on Wednesday that we can go ahead with EC on Friday. I’m a bit gutted to be going back in to work tomorrow because I said to everyone at work I was off for my op and I’d see them in a few weeks. Anyway I’ve txt the ladies I work with so they know it’s been changed to possible Friday. 

Hope your all okay xx


----------



## kayza27

I had a similar situation to you unfortunately I'm on my 5th cycle and during each of them one of my sister's got pregnant or had their baby so it never got easier. I'm not really close to either of my sister's so I think I became more bitter than anything!. Never mind. Hopefully we will both get our BFP this time. How nice would it be for you both to have children at the same time 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you Kayza. I know it would be amazing! I’m keeping positive and I’m going to try and stop getting upset over us being in this situation.. I truly believe it will happen for us all one day! Xx


----------



## Impulse76

Natalie it's hard. My best friend is pregnant and she feels so guilty but I say don't be silly I am happy for her and want her to enjoy her pregnancy.  A lady who works for me and another lady at work and my other friend is about to drop too. There are bumps everywhere.

Good luck everyone who has scans today.

Hope my little 6 follicles have grown for mine this morning.  I was a little disappointed with the number but she said with a amh of 5.9 and my age 42 that's a good number.

Ooh firhit scrumble sounds good. Fingers crossed when's your OTD?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Impulse - good luck for your scan today. Remember it only takes one! 

Good luck to everyone else who has a scan today too xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Good luck to everyone who needs it today!

Natalie - It's so hard when people close to us are pregnant. I'm sure you are happy for your sister, but it's ok to be sad for yourself too. I love all four of my nieces and my one nephew, but it still makes me sad knowing that they've all been born in the same time that DH and I have been TTC. The great thing is that you and your sister might be able to experience pregnancy and raising your children together, and I really hope that is the case for you.

Hi girls! I hope everyone is well.

Just a quick update as I've just finished my scan. Everything is looking good! It's amazing how much progress everything has made considering there was talk about cancelling me last week. My follicles have grown some more. Last time my largest was at 12mm, and today it was either 15 or 16mm. Neither DH nor I could remember. My lining has also thickened to about 11mm. Last time it was 7mm. The nurse is guessing EC to be on Friday, but I'll find out more at my next scan which is possibly Wednesday.

I hope everyone else having scans gets good news too! Sending lots of  and  to all of you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

HI Ladies.

Did we all have as much of a good weekend as possible with all our Hormones, Aches & Pains   

Scrumble - I have everything crossed for you hun.  Sound like your on the way to a BFP   

Natalie - Your post made  me really feel for you.  It is tough when you find out a friend or relative has fallen pregnant naturally.  It's almost like their rubbing it in your face but their actually not.  Sending you lot of hugs   

Mrsmeggypenny - Amazing News on your Scan results this morning & that you EC will hopefully be Friday  

Impulse76 - Hoping you get amazing news about your Follicles today   

HannahDaisy - Praying for good news on your 6 Embies   

Shelbo - Good Luck with your Scan in Prague   

Bossy - I hope your feeling a little better today Sweetie   

JenStuttz - Hope that little Anna is all snuggled in for you   

Sorry if I have missed anyone  xxxx

AFM - Well What a weekend - The football was amazing (It's Coming Home) but it clashed with my 11th wedding anniversary    Hubby still managed to take me out to one of my favourite restaurants.
My AF arrived with a massive bang yesterday morning and the pain has been immense ever since.  TMI WARNING - I had a cyst on my left ovary that had a blood clot in it and the doctor was hopeful that it would come away with my Period.  The Clots I have had have been awful along with left ovary pain so I am positive that this could be it?  Anyone Else had this  DH actually wanted to take me to A&E yesterday but we got through it in the end.  I had to put heat pads on my back and stomach and in this heat you can imagine... One Sweat Ball of a women right there   

Happ Monday Everyone  xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes your right. It would be lovely if we could have children of a similar age! I’m so pleased everything is going well for you. I will know on Wednesday if my collection will be on Friday. We could be EC twins haha. I’m just waiting for the hospital to phone me with a time for my scan on Wednesday. I’m going to phone them if they haven’t contacted me by lunch time.

Sally - Thank you. I think we are just a bit sensitive to it aren’t we. I love my sister so much and I so pleased for her as she met her new partner about 3 years ago and he will be turning 40 next year so deep down I knew it would be coming at some point. I was at the birth of my nephew 8-9 years ago which was just amazing and I am so close to him so i’ll be made up to have another niece or nephew.

I hope you are feeling better today, heat pads in this weather is not good! Your right, the football was fab!

Xx


----------



## srumble89

So I got a BFP today on a standard test and rang my clinic, they said congratulations but still going to do blood test Friday to check levels but they've taken my BFP 

I'm 14 days after trigger shot and 7dp5dt today
I first tested on 4dp5dt and its stronger today 


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## SallyC76

Scrumble - CONGRATULATIONS     So Happy for you. xx


----------



## srumble89

It's weird as I never thought it would happen and need to try and relax and not worry that something will go wrong. The af type cramps and feeling still worry me even though the nurse told me not to. I'm such a worrier though hahaa.

Fingers crossed for everyone else here. I know how hard it is hearing other people getting pregnant. Both my sister in laws have had 2 in the time we've been trying and my cousins due her second and lots of my friends. 
I won't be doing any of the social media announcements incase it upsets someone, obviously not until 12 weeks as anything can happen


----------



## SallyC76

The cramping feeling may be because as soon as your fall pregnant, your cervix starts to stretch immediately


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Congratulations Srumble!!! I'm so excited for you! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Massive Congratulations Scrumble!! I hope you enjoy every minute of this, and it is an easy 9 months for you. 

Natalie I feel your pain, my best friend is pregnant with their second (both through IVF) and my hubby's best friend is pregnant with their second (naturally). I got upset last weekend and said to my hubby's best mate that they have managed to have two in the time we have had 3 miscarriage, a failed IVF and now a second cycle. I find it is extra pressure to think ahead as to what it might be like to have children at the same time. Be happy for everyone else of course but look after yourself as well. 

Happy anniversary Sally, I hope the pain has eased today. 

Impulse 6 is a good number. 

Hannah congratulations on your 6 embies and good luck for ET. Can I ask if you know who your other eggs go to, or are you donating to a stranger. It is a lovely thing to do either way. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM - we have our DR scan tomorrow so it actually feels like we are starting! Although last cycle it we took an extra week of DR before we could start stimming.


----------



## Woofox37

Scrumble - congratulations! So pleased for you! 

Sally - Happy Anniversary!

LXP - Good luck with your scan tomorrow !

Mrs Meggypenny - I’m glad your follies have come along well! 

Natalie - that’s so tough and its bittersweet. My sister got pregnant about 3 years ago. We were trying at the time and had been for couple of years but i was sooooo happy for her as she is 9 years older than me so she was 45 at the time and had been trying for 8 years and had 4 miscarriages! In a way, i felt i didnt want to get pregnant before her anyway as it would have been a kick in the teeth for her even though she would have been so happy for us. But the timing is very difficult in your situation. I’m lucky that none of my close friends have children, most either don’t want them or havent met the right person yet or are just not at that stage so I havent had to deal with it. 

Hannah - good luck with your update! 

AFM - i went for a scan today and things are moving but slowly! I’ve been stimming for 11 days and i have about 7 follicles and the largest one is 12mm today. The lining is very good apparantly but i have to go and have scans Wednesday and Friday and keep stimming. By Friday it will be 16 days so what happens then if they’re still small. I’m staying positive that they will grow by then (great things take time right ?) but cant help worrying a little as last cycle i was getting ready for egg collection by now! Still, i guess every cycle is different......i was a bit annoyed though as I found my nurse a bit rude. When i asked her how small the follicles were she said “tiny, the largest one is only 12mm)” and when i asked what would happen if they hadn’t grown by Friday she just said that was a conversation i had to have with the doctor! And she was moaning about patients ringing the phones, saying if we dont pick up patients should realise there’s no one there. Just a bit insensitive seeing as i am a patient and I’m paying lots of money to keep her in work, a little compassion and sensitivity wouldn’t have gone a miss. Maybe she just had the Monday blues but she made me feel a bit crap! Anyone got any positive stories from having 12mm follicles on day 11/12. I think they need to get to about 18-20mm is that right?


----------



## Impulse76

Scrumble congratulations 

Well just back from my scan and how I only have 4 good sized follicles ranging from between 15mm to 19mm. She said it's good for my age so fingers crossed.  Egg collection is Wednesday..nervous now it's all getting real.  They said et might be Friday or Monday .  Just booked another accupunture sesson  for tomoorw and still drinking my pomegranate and beetroot juice. 

How's everyone else today? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - that’s great, how any days have you been stimming for? As per my post above i am on day 12 today and am only at 12mm. Wasn’t too worried until my nurse said that was tiny!


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox37 This is day 11 on short protocol.  I do 5 powders how many you on? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - today will be day 12 on stims for me. I’m on 6 powders, i started on 5 but they upped it last week to 6 ! Think my follicles are just slow growers this time - hopefully they’ll catch up soon x


----------



## Impulse76

Hopefully fingers crossed. I am drunking lots of pom juice and having accupunture which hopefully has helped. Are you doing the hot water bottle on a night?

I was doing my wheat bag teddy bear until it set on fire in the microwave, hopefully that's not a bad omen 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Congratulations srumble hope things keep progressing nicely.

Mrsmeggypenny - great news about your follies and great turnaround 

Sorry for lack of personals again but am struggling to keep up

AFM - we had a long day yesterday and didn’t arrive at our hotel until 3am this morning as it was a 2.5hr journey from Prague so we’re very frazzled. Not the best results from my scan this morning as the doctor only found 3 follicles, think she said the biggest was 16mm but the other 2 seemed a lot smaller than my scan at a local clinic on Friday and who knows what’s happened to the 4th. Also seems my lining has shrunk from 9.3 to 7. EC has been scheduled for Thursday morning and will trigger tomorrow night. Feeling a little despondent as it’s looking likely only one follicle to collect from and even then there’s so many hurdles to get through after that...trying my hardest to keep positive but bless OH he’s doing his best to keep my spirits up xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - yes ive been drinking Pom juice, lots of protein, hot water bottle for an hour in the evenings, and acupuncture. Oh dear - poor wheat bag teddy bear lol!


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - Good Luck with the scan tomorrow    and thank you for the Anniversary wishes   

WooFox - I am sorry you had a bad experience with that stupid nurse    I would have complained to the clinics manager.  My last cycle should have been a short protocol but I ended up Stimming for 14 day's and I got there in the end with 10 good sized eggies, so fingers crossed yours have a growth spurt   

Impulse76 - Amazing news.  Good luck for Wednesday   

Bossy - Great news about  all your lovely Follicles. Gonal-F made me feel so ill the last treatment I did.   

Shelbo 76 - I am sorry your feeling despondent.  Have the clinic given you answers as to why this has happened?  Maybe they will up your meds until your EC.  Try and keep positive hun   

Woofox - Impulse - I just looked and the Pom juice thing and it says you can't have it if you are going to take Blood Thinners which I will be after EC. I wonder if there is anything else I can take?

AFM - Not much news from me.  Had Acupuncture and Cupping this afternoon so Im feeling relaxed.  Stomach pain feels better to Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Impulse76

Ladies the clinic called and said I need to trigger at ten past midnight.  My collection is Wednesday.  Do I take that tonight or tomorrow got all flustered on the phone.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Scrumble huge congratulations on your bfp! I'm also 29 and I can only imagine how happy you must be to finally be pregnant xx very happy for you!

Hannah hope you're feeling better!

Sally happy anniversary and I'm glad af finally showed up!

Shelbo I'm so sorry to hear about your scan  I can imagine how disappointed you must be but I'm praying that quality over quantity applies in your case and that's the lucky one!

Impulse the size of your follies is great, fingers crossed for some nice quality eggs xx

Woofox that nurse was so rude!! No wonder you were annoyed.. fingers crossed those follies keep on growing until your next scan! How strange that one cycle is so different to the other, right?

Lxp good luck for your scan tomorrow and I'm so sorry to read about your miscarriages

Mrsmeggy I'm sooooo happy to read about your progress and that your scan went so well, hooray!!

Natalie oh I'm sorry you're going through such a hard time, it's so difficult every time we hear about pregnancy announcements, especially when it's someone close but I'm wishing and praying that you and your sister will be pregnant at the same time and raise your babies together! Big hug

Afm I'm on day6 of stimms and this morning scan showed 16 follies between 6-13mm and Dr said everything looks ok and there's no free fluid. I didn't have any blood tests done to check estrogen. I guess it's just my way to react to Gonal f with a lot of nausea.. I'm still getting it as I type this! Arghhhh 
I sent the report to my clinic in Prague and they said to continue with the same dose and add cetrotide tonight. 
My next scan is on Wednesday at Gennet and I'm flying out tomorrow afternoon

Love to all xx

*Impulse* you take the trigger shot tonight!


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - yes the nurse was really rude. I just hope I don’t get her again on Wednesday ! Things sound good for you - thats a great number and size of follies! 

Sally - I did think about complaining about that nurse but thought it would stress me out even more so i didnt bother. But if i get her again on Wednesday i may ask to see someone else if she is rude again! She just wasn’t very caring! Yes its so weird how its different this cycle from last one! Maybe its a good sign who knows ! Nothing i can do about it so just getting on with it! What is cupping?


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - Whoop Whoop - You take it Tonight and have a injection free day tomorrow xxx

Bossy - Wow 16 lovely Follicles.  You must be over the moon xxx

Woofox 37 - Yes definitely ask for someone else if she is rude again and she might get the hint.  I have Cupping at my Acupuncturist. Cupping is a therapy used in traditional Chinese medicine (TCM) to remove stagnation and stimulate the flow of qi (chi). Qi is the free flow of vital energy circulating through the body and the world around us, if the qi is disrupted or disturbed, it can create stagnation (blockages) or imbalances in the body.(I COPIED THE LAST BIT FROM THE WEB)  

Its so relaxing to.  I love it. xx


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - ah i see. Sounds great i may ask my acupuncturist! Xx


----------



## Impulse76

Trigger done at 12.10 this morning. Shattered now as didn't really sleep before just in case I didn't wake to take it.  Accupunture at lunch time ready for d day tomorrow.

Anyone else having Collectin tomorrow? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Good luck with collection tomorrow Impluse, I’m triggering tonight at 9:30 and collection Thurs x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I'd love to be EC twins with you! I'll find out tomorrow as well if EC is for sure Friday. Fingers crossed for both of us! Did they ever call you with your appointment time?

LXP - How did your scan go? What did they say? Do you get to start stimms?

Woofox - That nurse was so rude! It's amazing how different they all can be. I didn't have the best experience with one of the nurses at my clinic. When I was really upset after my scan last, she made a surprised race and went oh! Then she started talking to the nurse who scanmed me about me while I was still in the waiting room! I found out yesterday that if my EC is Friday, she'll be the one with me. 

Try not to worry too much about your follies. The nurse who scanned me yesterday said it's ok to continue as long as there's steady growth. I did some googling last week, and I read that there were girls who stimmed for 20+ days and still got good results. My clinic say 18-20mm is the ideal. 

I don't know if this is what helped my turnaround, but I did the hot water bottle twice a day for an hour. I also drank the pom juice and ate Brazil nuts at least twice a day. 

Shelbo - I'm glad you made it there safely! Hopefully, your clinic will find that fourth follie when you get to EC, and the other two will still have nice eggies in them. I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and good wishes for EC on Thursday!

Bossy - Sorry to hear the Gonal-F is making you feel bad. It sounds like you're progressing well! Have a safe flight today and good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Impulse - Congrats on triggering and good luck for EC tomorrow! 

AFM - I'm starting to feel more and more uncomfortable in my lower tummy. I have another scan tomorrow morning, and I should find out if EC will be on Friday. 

Thank you everyone for your positive thoughts! They are definitely working, and I hope you all are having good results too!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Shelbo76 Good luck to you too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse & Shelbo - good luck with your collections !

Mrs Meggypenny - wow, that was rude of that nurse. Hopefully if she is the nurse at your egg collection she will be more professional and caring! If not you should complain.  I havent come across any rude nurses at all in this whole process and most of them seem to love their job so the one yesterday really shocked me! I have emailed my consultant, not to complain about her but to get clarification on how he thinks things are going with my follicle size since the nurse told me they were ‘tiny’ yet the sonographer seemed very positive that things were moving along as they should. If, as a result this nurse is kept an eye on or given some advice on sensitivity then it’s all good! Thanks for the advice, that makes me feel better hearing what your nurse said when you were worried and I will definitely up my water bottle time and Brazil nuts intake!


----------



## LXP

Morning Ladies 

Good luck with EC Impulse and Shelbo! 

Mrsmeggypenny I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your ready for EC Friday! 

Bossy 16 is amazing! Safe flight and I hope all is looking good Wednesday! 

Hannah how are your Embies doing do you have a ET date yet?

Woofox when is your next scan?

It is all starting to get real in this group!!! Hi to everyone I have missed. 

AFM I had my DR scan today and I am happy to report my lining was 5.5 (they wanted it under 6) and I was showing 2/3 folicols on my right and 3 on my left ovary so with my AMH I am over the moon with this! I start Gonal F Thursday! I am also really cuffed that I don't need to DR for an extra week like I did last time!


----------



## Impulse76

Lxp what's your amh. Mine is 5.9 and had 6 follicles to start with but now only 4 but good sized and the other 2 have shrunk.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

My AMH was 2.7 in November when I was 34. I have since turned 35 and I am too scared to have it tested again


----------



## Impulse76

Lxp we sounds like we both responded the same with follicles. Good luck 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

My AMH is 1.1 and to be fair I was happy with 4 follicles responding, I was on a low dose protocol so they couldn’t up my meds for risk of impacting quality as focus is on low numbers, hoping and praying the lead is the shining star quality-wise. Not sure if I’d do another OE cycle if this doesn’t work out and with such low numbers it adds to the stress so think DE will be the best option but I didn’t want to give up on my own eggs just yet. LXP and Impulse I’d say you’ve both have good numbers considering, hope you both have a good number of quality embryos from that x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes they called me and my scan is at 8.45 on Wednesday. Good luck to you for yours! I’ll be setting off at the crack of dawn to make sure we get there. Normally takes 1 hour 15 minutes on a good run so I think I will set off at 7 am. Really hoping all is well and we are good to go on Friday but if not I’m presuming it will be a few more days. I’m still on with the hot water bottle, Pom juice etc. 

Woofox - That Nurse doesn’t sound like she’s in the right job!

Impulse - Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well for you.

Bossy - Safe flight and hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Shelbo - Good luck with your trigger and EC.


----------



## Ducky1

Scrumble- congrats!!!

Natalie & MrsMeggypenny- hope scans go well tomorrow and you are ready for EC Fri!

Sally- glad AF has come and I hope the pains are settling down. My period last week was the heaviest I’ve ever had- I went through a whole pack of pads in less than a day!

Impulse- good luck for EC, is it tomorrow?

Woofox- Hope your follies pick up. Good luck for scan tomorrow!

Shelbo- hope you’ve recovered from the journey and good luck for collection. Hope the other follies catch up in time for Thurs. xx

Bossy- wow that lots of follies, Safe journey today and hope the nausea isn’t getting you down 

For those of you who have experienced insensitivity from the clinic staff I’m so sorry you had to experience that. Surely if you work in a fertility clinic you should understand how stressful it is and have a little sensitivity. 

AFM- just had down reg scan and all is good! Just put on the first oestrogen patch but I can already tell it’s gonna be a struggle to get them to stick for 2 days with this weather. I went and lurked on a few HRT boards and I’m going to try the suggestion of some tegaderm film to see if they will keep them on. They’ve also changed the progesterone I’ll be using from cyclogest to utrogestan although I don’t know why. I guess they are more or less the same thing so it doesn’t matter. Hope these ones stay in, cyclogest getting falling out (sorry- TMI!!). Next scan a week on Fri to see if lining ready to start progesterone for ET 5 days later so probably another 2.5 weeks to go. Feeling torn between being excited and terrified. I’m most worried about having another pregnancy of unknown location/ ectopic. It was a long drawn out affair before as implantation was so late with a barely positive beta only at 14dp5dt (I tested completely negative on hpt and blood test at OTD). I don’t know how I’ll cope if I have to go through that again! 

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Ducky1

Also does anyone know how much Pom juice you should drink for lining? 

Sorry if I missed anyone out and good luck to those still on 2WW! Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I haven't had any other rude nurses other than her. Everyone else has been really lovely, and she's even been nice since. She did my bloods last scan too. I said something to her implying that I wasn't happy about her behaviour on Monday. Upping the number of Brazil nuts and hot water bottle time can't hurt anything. I think it's good that you've emailed your consultant. They'll be able to give you the best information. 

LXP - Glad to hear your scan went well and you don't have to continue DRing. 

Natalie - We really might be twins. My scan is tomorrow at 8:40, and it usually takes us about an hour to get to the clinic. DH wants us to leave at 6:30 to beat rush hour traffic. I'm still on everything too, but I'm not doing it as often. I guess I'll find out tomorrow if it was the right decision. 

Ducky - I'm glad your scan went well today too! I'm sure the next 2.5 weeks will go by really quickly. DR seemed to last forever, but stimms has gone by quickly for me. Sorry to hear you had an ectopic pregnancy! I really hope this cycle will bring you the perfect sticky bean. 

I don't know how much pom juice you should be drinking. I'm guessing just a serving. I have some highball glasses, and I fill them about halfway with juice, but I don't have a definite answer. I hope that helps at least a little bit. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - We really are twins haha even the scan time is practically the same! I’m really hoping everything is still going well for us both at our scans tomorrow! 

Ducky - I’ve just been having a small glass of Pom juice each day and using the hot water bottle for 30 ish minutes in the evening. I’ve also been having a few Brazil nuts over the last few days and some pineapple.


----------



## Bossy

Ducky I'm glad your scan went well! You can't imagine how much I understand you regarding the fear of ectopic... after I had mine I've been living in a constant fear that it will go in my tubes again.. I cannot be happy if a get a bfp because all  I'm m thinking is that it's going to be another ectopic.  With my last pregnancy I woke up one morning and had terrible pain on my right side. I started crying convinced it's another ectopic and went to a&e and turned out the pregnancy was in the uterus. It's so difficult  I wish you all the good luck in the world 

Lxp so glad to hear your scan went so well xx

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow!!! I'm At the airport, flying in one hour


----------



## Bossy

Ladies they just announced that the flight has a 2 hours delay and my injections are in the big bag and I can't reach them((( what happens if I don't take the shots when I'm supposed to? Usually I take them around 9pm and because of this delay it will be 11pm. I'm so nervous and scared and furious right now


----------



## Impulse76

Ducky u drank a whole bottle this morning and regrete it now 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelbo76

Hi Bossy, I’d been taking mine around 6:15-6:30 every morning but before my scan on Monday they told me not to take anything and by the time we got back to hotel it was 9:30 so it was 2hrs late (Czech 1 hr later), and clinic said this was fine, hopefully you should be ok too x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1

Bossy, my clinic were never too fussed about meds being taken exactly on time. They said it’s fine +/- 1-2 hours. I’m pretty certain I took a couple quite a bit later, I’m totally useless at remembering things and do shift work so it’s hard to be totally consistent. It was all fine. I think a few hours will make no difference at all. Hope your flight is back on track! 

I just started drinking Pom juice and I love the taste. Had to stop myself after cup no3, it’s a bit pricey otherwise!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit absent, just trying to catch up!

LXP - thank you, it was a big decision to egg share but we know what it's like to need something (donor sperm) and knew how much it would be appreciated. It's an unknown recipient. I was teary on the way home from EC thinking about the recipient and saying to my partner that I'd been thinking of her that morning and after the op, saying I bet she was nervous and excited too and that I hope she's happy with the number of eggs she was given.

Woofox - do you remember this nurse's name? Curious as to whether it's someone I've ever met there.

Bossy - if you mean your stims then my clinic said it was ok to do the odd one a bit earlier or later if you had to. I'd been doing mine about 7pm and they said it was ok for me to do it at 4.30 one day. It made me nervous but it was fine, just had to trust them! I did a few others a bit late too when I was out. 

Good luck to everyone that's close to EC!

AFM - got the day 3 phonecall yesterday morning to say all 6 were still doing well  now nervous about the day 5 call tomorrow. I was feeling rough over the weekend, lots of aches and pains. Could feel period type pains lower down and then trapped wind type pains higher up. I went back to work yesterday morning and I had really bad pains while I was getting ready, didn't think I'd make it into work. Seems to be a bit better today, nothing awful, so hopefully I'm over the worst of it.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Just got our day 5 update.

2 are top quality, one is 4AA and one 4AB, being frozen today 
2 are small blastocysts so they're hoping they're grow throughout today and be frozen later or tomorrow.
2 are the stage before blasts so hopefully they'll catch up and be ready tomorrow.

So, definitely two, hopefully more!


----------



## Shelbo76

Great news hannahdaisy on the 2 blasts, hope the 4 catch up too and make it to the freezer x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

Hey ladies, 

Im so sorry ive been MIA again, looks like there is some good results from EC and things are going well for everybody.

Currently 5dp5dt nothing really to report, ive had some very minor twinges and the tiniest amount of pink blood yesterday but not getting my hopes up as could be side effects from the pessaries. In less than a week ill know though!.

Praying Anna is getting nicely nestled in.


Hope everyone is doing well, and i promise ill be more on top of this board


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - Great need, fingers crossed for you!

Jen - I’m glad your doing well and I’m wishing you all the best for OTD.

AFM - I’ve just been for my scan, again I had a lovely lady doing my scan. She said the lining is beautiful at 10. We have about 16 follicles and 8 are of the required side however they will collect all 16 as she said sometimes you can be surprised by what’s in there. The leading 2 are at 24mm and 22mm. EC is going ahead on Friday so I am taking the ovitrelle at 10pm tonight. We are really quite excited!! 

Mrsmeggypenny - How did your scan go?


----------



## Bossy

Ladies you would not believe the day I had yesterday!! When we got to the gate they announced that there is a 2 hour delay for our flight and my injections which needed to be taken at 9pm were in our big luggage!!! I freaked out so badly and almost started crying right there and DH went to talk to the airport people to bring our luggage back because there's important medication inside and there's this 2 hour delay. They were very helpful and dh had to run through the terminal back to arrivals to get my injections  and then through security all over again. The delay turned into 3 hours and I ended up taking both injections on a chair in the airport while everyone was staring at me! When we arrived in Prague we had to wait for another hour before we could get our luggage back and arrived at the apartment at 1.30am instead of 9pm..  
I went for my preoperative blood test this morning and I almost fainted at the clinic. I'm having scan to check the follies at 2.45pm today 

I will do personals later, I'm knackered


----------



## Impulse76

Back home from egg collection and out of the 4 foicles I only got 2 eggs gutted. What if they don't fertilize. The lady in next bed got 19 and the other lady 12... feel like a failure 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Impulse76 I know it makes you feel crap and no matter what anyone says you beat yourself up. but look at me I only had 1 egg in the end viable for ET and this one and only cycle on NHS as we cant afford to pay private. So I had 1 shot and I'm now pregnant. I know it's early days but this is the furthest I've ever got. Basically what I'm saying is it only takes 1!!! Good luck and I hope it goes well for you xxx


----------



## Shelbo76

Bossy sounds like a traumatic journey yesterday but glad you managed to get hold of your meds. I had similar issue on Sunday, we were delayed and then missed our connecting bus to Brno and all following buses were full and had to get a train, we didn’t check into hotel till around 3am. Hope your scan went well and the stress will be worth it!

Impluse, I second what srumble says, it’s so hard not to compare yourself with someone with normal ovarian reserve and we’re only likely to get a few eggs. I hope that your 2 thrive in the lab and you’ll get to transfer healthy embryo(s) xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Ladies I'm beyond devastated.. doctor in prague told me only 5 follicles out of 16 are good and big enough.  I have never in my life had so few follicles.  Never! Last time I got 11 eggs and now I might not even get 5? How is this possible? I'm convinced I will end up with 0 embryos in the end and I'll never be a mum because nothing good will ever happen to me


----------



## Impulse76

Thank you ladies. Fingers crossed but dreading that phone call tomorrow x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Impulse I know you are upset but try and stay strong! PMA counts for a lot and as Scrumble said it only took one for her! 

Bossy are you able to wait, I guess not if you have already triggered?! After your traumatic journey you deserve a break and 5 is still a very good number! 

Natalie happy triggering!! Roll on Friday for you!

Scrumble do you have a date for your scan yet?

Brilliant results Hannah you must be pleased.

Hi to everyone I have missed xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - That's brilliant news! Fingers crossed the other four catch up and can be frozen too!

Jenstuttz - I really hope Anna has nestled in nicely. Fingers crossed she's the one!

Natalie - I'm ready sorry to disappoint you, but we won't be EC twins after all. My follies need just a little bit more time to grow. Good luck for trigger tonight! Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. I can't wait to hear all about your EC!

Bossy - Oh no! I'm so glad you were able to get a hold of your meds and do your injections. Try not to worry. Even some of the smaller follicles could have healthy eggs in them. Try to remain positive. I know it's cliche but you only need one. Good things do happen. 

Impulse - You only need one! It's a cliche for a reason. Try to remain positive. Both eggs could turn into beautiful embryos, and you could have babies from both of them! Try not to compare yourself to others. This journey is already hard enough. 

AFM - I had a scan this morning, and I'm not quite ready for EC yet so now they're guessing on Monday. I go back on Friday for another scan. I had one follicle today that was ready at 20mm, but the next largest were at 17mm so just a couple more days for me. I thought I read somewhere that a follie measuring 22mm was ok? Does anybody know? I'm hoping my big one won't get too much bigger than that. At the rate they've been growing, I'm sure it shouldn't be too much of an issue. 

I did find out that my estradiol levels have been low, but it shot up over this past weekend. I specifically asked about them. It doesn't mean much to me now, but I will ask Dr Google. I really shouldn't, but I will. 

Hope everyone else is well!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy2015

Hello ladies, sorry to join late. 
I started buserlin a week ago and hopefully due for ec etc last week of July! 
Should I be in this thread or the August one? Xx


----------



## srumble89

LXP no not yet. They said they would ring me but it’s around 7 weeks so in 3 weeks time I guess


----------



## Bossy

I haven't triggered yet, they want me to keep stimmimg and EC on Monday but I lost all hope


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy, I might be having EC on Monday too! I find out at my scan on Friday. Try not to give up hope. The doctors are doing what they think will give you the best opportunity to get the most eggs. It's only a couple more days. You've got this!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thank you girls 

Jen - hopefully the twinges are Anna snuggling in 

Natalie - great news, not long to wait until EC!

Impulse - as the others have said, it really does just take one. Wishing you good luck with tomorrow's phonecall.

Bossy - hoping all 5 of the follicles have a great egg inside, and some of the smaller ones too!

Mrsmeggy - hopefully on Friday they'll give you trigger instructions


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - congratulations on your embryos, sounds like they are doing really well! I didnt catch the name of the nurse that was rude to me. I had never seen her before. She had a navy uniform instead of a lilac one if that means anything! She was a black lady and had a Caribbean type accent. 

Mrs Meggypenny - we might be EC buddies! 

Buddy - I would say you’re in the right group here but perhaps others can clarify

Bossy - we also might be EC buddies if all goes to plan

Impulse - i second what the others have said about positive mental attitude it does only take one 

AFM - i had a scan today and my follicles have grown with the largest now at 16mm up from 12mm on monday so that’s good. 5 follicles had grown since Monday and if all goes to plan then EC will potentially be Monday ! I am sending positive thoughts to my follicles willing them to grow (how nuts am i lol!) using my hot water bottle, Pom juice. Protein etc and my next step is to try to relax having been stressing over my follicles since Monday when the rude nurse told me my follicles were tiny! I mentioned it to the sonographer today and she was not happy and told me she has been doing this for 36 years and there is progress and stims can be done for as long as is needed there is no cut off and everyone is different. She did make me feel better.  Next scan is Friday and I hope they will then confirm egg collection. My lining is good and they counted 6 follicles and one very small one .........grow follicles grow!

Good luck to everyone at all your different stages xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I think it would be very fitting for us to be EC buddies since we started stimms on the same day, and we've both been slow burners. Fingers crossed for us both!

Hannah - Fingers crossed I'll get trigger instructions Friday! 

Buddy - It's really up to you. Most of us will already know our results by the end of the month. If there's a July/August group, the girls there might be on a more similar timeline to you. You are, of course, welcome to stay with us if you want. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Aww well you are only a few days after me. Good luck for your scan on Friday! 

Impulse - It really does only take one! Keep positive. 

Buddy2015 - Hi I guess your in between the two groups but I think this forum will be the best for you as there’s still some of us who haven’t had EC and we’re not far off the end of July plus if the next one is August / September you may be the first on there. Good luck with EC!

Woofox - It sounds like everything is going well for you. Fingers crossed for EC news at your next scan. 

AFM - I’ve just had my ovitrelle trigger injection at 10pm, no injections tomorrow. I’ve been up at 4.45 am for the last I don’t know how long so it will be nice to get up at 6.30 ish instead. It will be my last day at work tomorrow for over 3 weeks so I’ll be glad when I finish and can relax. Feeling a bit nervous for EC on Friday but I know it will be fine.


----------



## jenstuttz

Natalie - enjoy the lie in and your time off. Good luck with EC.

Bossy/Impulse - Please try not to be disappointed as srumble said anything can happen with. So try to remain positive.

Buddy - As Mrsmeggypenny said you might find people on a similar timeline on the other thread if there is a july/august one. I think ive seen one...

Mrsmeggypenny - glad those follicles are still growing slowly but surely - remember the tortoise won the race!

Woofox - Glad your feeling better and you have some reassurance - stupid nurse, i had a horrible one once who worked my bmi out wrong and told us we couldn't start treatment. I was so upset and i hate dealing with her now, luckily i havent had her much.

Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM - Nothing new hear no urges to test yet.. just counting down the days and hoping for the best


----------



## Ducky1

MrsMeggypenny- hope your follies keep growing, not long to go now til EC!

Bossy- don’t lose hope, I only had 5/6 follies ready when I triggered and I had more loads more eggs collected by the time I came to EC. And you still have a few days yet til you trigger, things can change quickly. But either way, there are lots of stories of women who get loads of eggs and no BFP and people who only get a few and get a BFP. In fact I was having this very same convo with someone on another forum a few weeks back and she had a BFP- there’s still a good chance!!

Natalie- good luck for EC! Is it on Fri?

Hannah- good luck for your call on the embies, 2 frozen so far is brilliant!

Woofox- glad you had a much more reassuring scan with a different nurse. Some people really don’t realize how much their throwaway comments can cause stress....

Buddy- welcome! I’m also torn about whether I should eventually move to July/ Aug. This FET is so slow and my OTD probably won’t be until Aug. 

AFM- I’ve started spotting again since I started oestrogen patches. Wondering if anyone has done a long protocol FET in the past and had similar. I’d only stopped bleeding with down reg the day before scan and it’s started again. Hope it settles as I’m a bit fed up of using a liner!


----------



## Natalie90

Jen - Thank you. Hope your okay.

Ducky - Yes collection is on Friday, can’t believe it’s finally here!

AFM - I’ve woke up feeling a bit sick this morning, I don’t know if it’s the ovitrelle injection or the nerves for tomorrow! Anyway, time to get ready for my last day in work. 

Have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - Thank you! I'm glad the trigger went ok for you. Although, I am sorry you felt a bit sick this morning. Hopefully, it won't last too much longer. Yay for last days at work! I had mine yesterday. 

Jenstuttz - I'm not going to lie. I was a bit disappointed at first, but I know my clinic are doing what they think is best. The main thing is that they are growing, and hopefully will be ready to trigger this weekend. At my scan Monday, I told the nurse I'm like a slow cooker, but sometimes the best meals come out of a slow cooker! It made her laugh. How have you been feeling?

Ducky - Thank you! Sorry to hear about the spotting. If you have any concerns, I would call your clinic. 

AFM - My last day of work was yesterday. I'm so happy that's over for now. I have another scan tomorrow, and hopefully, I'll find out when I'll trigger! I'm ready to be done with all of the injections. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Omg both my eggies have fertilized.  So happy mum was with me when took the call and we both had a little cry.  Transfer on Monday at 2pm. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Morning Ladies

Welcome Buddy, I am only starting stims today so I will be looking for EC end of the month as well. There are a lovely group of ladies in this cycle buddies chat, so stick around. You could always join both groups. 

Natalie and Mrsmeggypenny I am jealous of your time off work! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow Mrsmeggypenny and EC goes well for you Natalie tomorrow. 

Jenstuttz I am pleased you have not had the urge to test.

Impulse I am so happy for you! Bring on Monday! 

Hi to everyone I have missed x


----------



## srumble89

Impulse76 omg that’s amazing, congratulations. Good luck for ET on Monday for a sticky one

Jenstuttz omg how have you not tested yet hahaha. When is your OTD?


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - How fab, I can’t wait to walk out of here later on! Do you have a 2 weeks sick note?

Impulse - Fab news! Good luck for Monday. 

LXP - Are you not taking any time off?


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - No, I've taken it as holiday, but I might speak to my clinic tomorrow and ask them for one. I might as well save it if I can. 

Impulse - That is such great news! I hope there's a sticky one! Good luck for Monday!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

srumble - OTD is the 17th by Blood Test but as the clinic is an hour away we will probably take a HPT on the monday. I think im just enjoying the PUPO bubble and having had no symptoms i don't want to burst it yet.

Impulse - Thats great new about those little eggs, good luck for transfer and hope they continue to progress well.

Mrsmeggypenny - I feel ok, if im honest i havent really had any symptoms and didnt on my last 2 cycles just hoping im one of the lucky ones who will get a BFP with no symptoms. 

LXP - Yay to getting started on stims, hopefully things will speed up a bit now for you.

Ducky - Ive never used those patches before so sorry i cant help more but ring your clinic if you are worried.

AFM - 7dp5dt today. Starting to get nervous about testing. Just want to stay in my little bubble believing that this could be our turn.


----------



## Shelbo76

Great news Impluse and hope they're developing well.

Just a quicky from me as still bit groggy from GA but we got 2 eggs this morning! She said one was mature and the other semi-mature and might mature in lab. They offered us a free extra add-on relating to maturing and fertilising eggs as part of a trial, it's supposed to improve success rates so of course I signed up...wish I'd taken more notice as to what exactly it involved! We find out tomorrow afternoon whether they've fertilised ok &#129310;&#127996;&#129310;&#127996;

Good luck with EC tomorrow Natalie

xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Jenstuttz eeek Tuesday that isn’t long. I only tested early as I felt “weird” and just had a feeling but couldn’t actually explain it. I’m glad I did as the bleeding I had I would of instantly thought that was it

Shelbo76 good luck and rest well today xx


----------



## kayza27

Shelbo76.. wow that's really good news and lucky about the add on. &#129310;&#129310; for you xxx

Jenstuttz..not long now!!!

AFM. 7dp5dt and this back ache is really annoying me now. I have all the same symptoms of last time with my BFN!! So as you can imagine that's playing in my mind a little but of course they are all the same as BFP so who knows!!. It's seems as though a lot of people get sore boobs which I don't have either! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Kayza27 I got really sore boobs when I first started the crinone the day after EC but that has completely gone now. I’m beginning to believe everyone is different and not to google hahaha


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies 

I'm so sorry for not being able to do any personals but I'm a mess and can't concentrate.. I read all your posts and I want to thank you so much for your encouragement,  it means so much to me! 

As you all know this was supposed to be a freeze all cycle but because yesterday I had the shock of my life when I heard I only have 5 follies we decided to have the transfer now. With this small number of follies I will probably end up with only one embryo and nothing to freeze and there's no point in freezing just one. We thought that I would have at least 11 eggs like last time and maybe 3 embryos to freeze or so.. I think anyone would do the same.. With that being said it messed up with all our vacation plans and we have to buy new flight tickets which cost a lot but I guess this is faith and there's nothing I can do about it but play along 

I promise I will catch up with you as soon as I'm better.. EC is Monday morning and triggering Saturday


----------



## kayza27

Is anyone using anything for back pain??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon I just wanted to say congratulations Shelbo I hope they both fertilise! 

Bossy I cannot remember why you were doing a freeze all so apologise for that. I hope you are able to have one or transferred and maybe still some to freeze. Good luck for Monday xx


----------



## Impulse76

Shelbo fab news. we are the same so hopefully both your fertilize too.  We you the embryo glue is this what your doing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Did I tell you you are all wonderful people? Thank you so so much for all your posts and for encouraging me and giving me hope. The doctor told me straight in my face and on such a serious note that I will only have 5 follies even though I still have stimmimg to do until EC on Monday . She said the others stopped growing and won't grow more.. anyway I've made peace with the idea and pray I'll get one good embie in the end, at least that... 
We wanted to do a freeze all cycle because we have some very important events in August and September and couldn't do it but now all our plans went down and we have no alternative left.. I guess faith wants me to have that transfer now..

Shelbo I'm so happy to hear that both your eggs are mature,  that gives me such hope! Go embies go xx

Jen wishing you lots of sticky vibes,  go Anna xx

Mrsmeggy so glad that your scan went well and they keep growing! Lovely to be EC buddy with you xx

Natalie best of luck for your EC tomorrow,  I'll be thinking of you. I also feel sick after the trigger shot

Impulse your post made my cry!! I'm so so happy for you and it gives me so much hope!! Praying that both of them will be strong xx

Ducky thank you so much for giving me such examples,  it helps me so much! Hope your spotting stops!!! 

Woofox so happy that your scan went well and your so called tiny follies have grown nicely!! Lovely that we might be EC buddies xx

Really hope I didn't forget anyone! It's been some very difficult days for me


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you for the well wishes. I’m feeling relatively calm about EC tomorrow and I’m actually quite excited. It may be a different story when I’m on the way there in the morning haha! I shall update afterwards, wish us luck   xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie, good luck for EC today! My fingers are crossed for you! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Good luck Natalie for today 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Ladies, Sorry I have been AWOL for the last few days .x

Natalie90 - Good Luck with your EC Today.  I have everything crossed for you x

Bossy - Do not give up.  My sister had 5 follies on her 5th IVF and she got beautiful Twin Girls, so there is no need for you to star worrying x

Kayza - Sorry to hear yo have some Back Pain.  Paracetamol will be the only thing you can take darling x

Impulse / Shelbo - Great News about your little Embies. xx

Mrs Meggapenny - Good Luck with your scan today x

Ducky - I Haven's Used the Patches before but the Oestrogen will make you spot slightly or it could be a sign of Implantation Eeek x

Jen - Keep in there sweety hope you not going to much round the bend x

WooFox - Great news about your Follies hun and I am glad you had a more compassionate Nurse this time x

Welcome Buddy - Like LXP I am only 2 weeks into my DR so stick around hun.  I will also join the August group too xx

Sorry I can go back any further on the posts so sorry if I missed anyone.
AFM - It's Friday 13th and it's my 1st DR scan today.  I am taking this as a good luck sign not a bad one (hopefully).  I will pop back later and let you know how it goes.

Happy Friday Everyone


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you Mrsmeggypenny. We are on our way there now and I’m feeling actually okay, I thought I’d be super nervous! We are keeping positive  Good luck for your scan, let me know how it goes?

Sally / Bossy / Impulse - Thank you 

Sally - Friday 13th is a lucky one for me as my fab nephew was born on Friday 13th so I’m hoping it’s a sign! Good luck for your scan. 

Hope everyone else is getting on okay x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - Good luck for your DR scan today! I hope it goes well, and you can star stimming soon! Friday the 13th has always been a good day for me so hopefully it will be for you too. 

Natalie - I'm sending so many positive thoughts your way! I really, really hope that this is your time. Stay positive! You've got this! 

AFM - My scan went well, and I officially trigger tomorrow! EC will be on Monday. I'll get a phone call tomorrow also with all of my instructions. I had my favourite nurse today, and she was so excited for us. I hope she's the one in theatre with me. She said she would come by and say hi even if she's not. Lining looked good, and my largest follie is now a huge 25mm! My nurse said I have 12 good looking follicles. Hopefully, most of them will have good looking eggs in them. I'm excited and nervous for it, but I'm ready. Only one more dose of Menopur and my trigger to go!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

good luck to all those going for ec and scans today 

x


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggypenny - Eeekkk What wonderful news.  Roll on Monday   

AFM - Had my scan and we can start Stimming tonight I am taking Bemfola which I have never had before.  Has anyone else had this? 
My Lining was 3.3 which is good and I have 3 Follies on my right Ovary and 4 on my left which is a great start seeming as I am 42 next month, so were praying they stay around for the long haul   

Love Luck and lots of Baby Dust


----------



## kayza27

Good luck to everyone that's got a scan/transfer today xx fingers crossed it all gos well

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Do I have to be doing anything inbetween egg collection and egg transfer?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Just to let you all know I’ve had a miscarriage today 😢😢😢


----------



## kayza27

I am truly so sorry to hear your news xxxxxxx have you been to your clinic? Are you ok Bar the obvious! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

Ye my levels have dropped. Feeling very flat and upset. It was our only chance


----------



## kayza27

We felt that way to our first try. We had only one go on nhs to. But other half managed to work 7 days a week on ridiculous hours so the bank gave us a bank loan. We are on our 5th and last time on the same loan, God knows how long it's going to take us to pay it back but if it works it will be worth it!

Don't give up yet xxx theirs still talk of increasing the fertility lottery so you never know xx 

If you Don't mind me asking why did you have to go for ivf??

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

I have a 21 day cycle and don’t ovulate naturally most months and when I do I have a short luteal phase. My AMH is also 5. There’s no way we can ever afford it


----------



## kayza27

How old are you?? Surely you still have time you never know x

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

29. Were just have to hope for a miracle


----------



## kayza27

Your still young enough that your finances might change xx

I hope for a miracle every month. My clinic said it's not impossible it's just improbable! And also that it would be a miracle if it did work which was nice of them!!

Try not to loose hope yet, I know easier said than done! Believe me I was in your exact position when I was 28. I'm now 33! But we eventually found some money. I hope that you will be luckier than me and it works out for you soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx 🤞🤞🤞🤞

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m so glad your scan went well. Good luck for Monday, not long to go and good luck with your trigger tonight!

Sally - Fab news on your scan, happy stimming!

Impulse - I’m presuming you will have to take the pessaries between EC and transfer?

Scrumble - I’m so sorry to hear your sad news! Your still so young and I’m sure you will get that miracle.

AFM - I’m just home from EC. The sedation was actually fab, I was pretty worried but it felt good. When I came round we were told we had 14 eggs but that they needed to check because there was a bit of blood on some. Anyway they came back to say we actually have 15 eggs which is just amazing as we were told to expect 6-8 at scans. We did get told we had 16 follicles but some were still small ones at the last scan just before the trigger injection. 

The embryologist came to see us due to my partners  sample, she said that there wasn’t enough for ivf so she asked him to do a second sample but bless him, he only got some of it in the pot as he was so nervous. Anyway we are going ahead with ICSI as they’ve plenty of sperm for that. We will wait to hear from them in the morning about fertilisation. She said they expect 80% to be mature and then 60-70% to fertilise. I honestly thought we’d get about 5 eggs which we’d of been happy with so I’m really pleased. Has anyone else had ICSI?


----------



## Shelbo76

Srumble so sorry to hear your sad news especially after coming so far, don’t lose hope as you’re still young and circumstances can change. I’d seriously consider treatment abroad as it is vastly cheaper than UK, our cycle is costing us about £3k including flights/accom and meds. 

Natalie that’s a great number of eggs and hope they fertilise fine and you have some good ones to chose from for ET!

Sadly it’s the end of the road (or this cycle) for me, despite getting my hopes up yesterday after collecting 2 eggs I called the clinic at lunchtime and they’ve advised that none of them fertilised. I knew it could go either way, but you can’t help getting your hopes up. We went to Vienna for the day today to keep distracted until we found out and it is such a beautiful city, absolutely stunning so I’m glad we got the chance to explore and see some lovely sights before getting the bad news. I attempted to cheer myself up with fish n chips and a large glass of red for lunch. We don’t leave Czech Republic till Wednesday and booked our flights home yesterday anticipating having 5 day transfer on Tuesday, part of me just wants to go home and curl up into a ball but I think trying to enjoy the rest of our ‘holiday’ will be good for us. I think this is the end of the road for my eggs as I don’t think I could go through another OE cycle again with such poor chances so we’re going to move onto donor eggs but going to give ourselves a break first..who knows we might just fall pregnant naturally again!

Good luck to this of you coming up to EC and ET, wishing you all the very best xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1

Scrumble- so sorry to hear about your news. It’s so devastating to get that glimmer of hope and then it’s taken away. Look after yourself, you have time to think about how you want to move forwards from here. X

Sally- thankfully spotting stopped after 24 hours, not had transfer yet so I think implantation is unlikely just yet!

Bossy- how are you feeling? Good luck for Mon!

MrsMeggypenny- good luck for Mon to you too, you guys are EC buddies!

Natalie- we had ICSI on my fresh cycle- 77% of my eggs were mature. Of that 77%, 88% fertilised. Of the 88% fertilised 73% made it to 5 day last suitable for transfer/ freeze. Anyway to sum it up, of the total eggs collected, 50% made it to day 5. X

AFM- nothing going on, am finding it hard to remember to change patches every 48hrs. Daily dosing is so much easier! Roll on Fri when I have lining scan! X


----------



## Woofox37

Scrumble - I’m so sorry to hear your news. As others have said you are still so very young so you have time on your side it could happen naturally and your circumstances could change financially. Make sure you try naturally this month - my friend got pregnant naturally after a failed IVF cycle having been told she would never fall naturally due to severe endometriosis and block tubes made worse by various surgery, it can happen and apparantly you are most fertile the cycle after ........sending hugs xxx

Shelbo - I’m really sorry to hear your 2 eggs didn’t fertilise. Did you do ICSI or standard IVF ? I guess there are always risks and if you hadn’t have gone for it you would never have known what could have been so fair play for going for it. Enjoy the rest of your time away and good luck for next time - and you never know it may happen naturally - lots of love xx

Bossy and Meggypenny - good luck for monday 

Natalie - we had ICSI on my 1st cycle and are currently in the middle of our second. We got 9 eggs, 5 were mature, 3 fertilised and 2 made it to day 3 - could’ve kept going until day 5 but clinic prefers them to thrive back in the body if there’s not many eggs but sadly it didn’t work, we think due to low progesterone as i spotted from transfer to test day. 

AFM - had my scan today and was expecting EC to be Monday as advised at my last scan but the follicles hadn’t grown enough (although they’re still growing) and my estradiol was low. Lead follicle 18mm........so they said to keep stimming go back for a scan Monday with EC Wednesday. But then i got a call this afternoon saying the consultant had reviewed my scans / bloods and can i go back tomorrow for another scan to see if they may bring egg collection forward after all to monday or Tuesday ! Was so scared when the clinic rang as thought maybe they were going to cancel it ! I got the same nurse today as i had Monday (Hannah - her name was Irene by the way) but today she was very very very nice so either she was having a bad day or the consultant had a word with her because I emailed him saying I’d had mixed messages from her and the sonographer, with her saying that my follicles were ‘tiny’ which had made me anxious! Maybe she was just happy it was Friday today - who knows x


----------



## Ducky1

Shelbo- I think I posted at same time, sorry I missed you out. so sad to hear about your eggs, hope you enjoy the rest of your stay and good luck with your next cycle. A break sounds like a good plan, it’s so easy to get caught up in all of this and go for cycle to cycle back to back without giving our bodies a chance to recover. X

Woofox- that’s exciting! Great that the consultant reviewed the scans and made a new plan. Good luck for tomorrow! 

Natalie- woofox put it much better than I did, re read my message and the percentages are confusing! For reference, we had ICSI earlier this year- 22 eggs collected, 17 mature, 15 successfully fertilised with ICSI and 11 made it to day 5. We transferred 2 (unsuccessful) and had 9 left suitable to freeze. Fingers crossed you get some good embies! Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Oh Srumble! I'm so sorry to hear that! There's never a good time for a miscarriage, but after everything you've been through, you would hope that you wouldn't have to go through this too. I'm sending you lots of love! Take care of yourself now. 

Natalie - Thank you! Trigger is tomorrow. I can't believe this is almost over! I'm so over all of the injections. How are you feeling now? 15 is a great number of eggs! I haven't had ICSI but they wouldn't do it of it wasn't effective. Good luck for the fertilisation report!

Shelbo - I'm so sorry! Try to enjoy your time away with your partner. Good luck for everything in the future!

Ducky - Do your patches have to be changed at the same time? If so, do you have a fitness tracker like a Fitbit? I've used the silent alarm function to remind me when to do my shots. You can set it to remind you which days you want the alarm to go off. Good luck for Friday!

Woofox - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hopefully, you'll get good news!

Bossy - Excited to be EC twins with you! Good luck for trigger tomorrow! Do you know what time you do it?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenstuttz

Srumble - Once again i need to say how sorry i am you are having to go through this. This postcode lottery sucks, i pray one day that its fair for everyone nationwide although i have a sneaky feeling that those trusts offering 3 cycles are the ones that will reduce. NICE guidelines say everyone should have 3 cycles and i really feel they should. Its so unfair.

mrsmeggypenny - yay for the follicles! Glad your onto the next stage. Good luck for EC monday.

Natalie - They said you would be saying wow! fingers crossed those eggs are mature and you get some fertilized. Well done you. Take it easy for a few days.

Shelby - I cant even begin to imagine your disappointment. Try to enjoy the rest of your time away and take time to heal. I wish you all the luck on your journey wherever it takes you next.

Bossy - Good luck for EC - hope all goes well.

Ducky - Im so forgetful with stuff i have to set alarms for everything!

Impulse - Just relaxing, EC can tire you out so take it easy for the next few days.

Sally - Woo hoo to starting stims, ive not been on those meds so sorry i cant help you any further.

Woofox - Sending you some postive vibes for those follicles to grow grow grow 


AFM - Cant believe ive got this far without wanting to test.. never had this before. Just 3/4 more days left. Still nothing to report had another minuscule amount of spotting but could really be from anything. Still trying to remain positive and i guess we will know very shortly!


----------



## SallyC76

Scrumble - I am so so sorry hun - I really feel your pain.  As the other ladies have said, your still so young, you will find a way to get that money darling.  I am sending you a massinve hug xxx

Natalie - Wow amazing news about your EC - Finger crossed for you today x

Shelbo - So sorry to hear this - Enjoy the rest of your holiday xxx

Woofox - Good Luck at your scan today xx

Ducky - Whoops sorry - I don't know why I thought you was on the 2WW   

Hello to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sorry I've been away for a few days, just been trying to catch up! I started back at work on Monday and have had parents evening this week, it's been crazy and I've been wiped out!

Scrumble - so sorry to hear that news. As everyone has said, do not give up hope, you're young and have plenty of time to get the money together or to find another way. I've seen quite a few places work with finance companies to give loans now that you can pay off monthly, that could be an option?

Natalie - we've had ICSI both times, we weren't too impressed about that to be honest, just because we paid hundreds of pounds for donor sperm and then have had to pay ICSI on top of that when we assume the quality should've been good enough. Hope you get a good call about the fertilisation today 

Shelbo - sorry to hear that, I hope that your 'holiday' is doing you some good and that you can relax until you decide on when to take the next step. Hopefully a surprise natural BFP will come your way again.

Woofox - glad to hear that she seemed in a nicer mood today. I bet you were probably dreading the chat when she called you in! Ah, I don't recognise anybody with that name. Hopefully you'll be triggering soon!

Mrsmeggy and Bossy - yay, triggering tonight, good luck with it all! Exciting!

Sally - hope stims go well.

Sorry, I think I've missed a load of people out but I had so many messages to read!

AFM - got a phonecall on Thursday to say that none of the others were suitable to freeze. Hopefully those 2 little embies are all that we need <3


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - yes i was dreading it when i saw it was her. She told me yesterday that my estradiol was a bit low but when I asked about it today they said it was perfect and was yesterday too. She’s a scaremonger i think and i dont trust her massively but never mind! Sorry the rest of the eggs weren’t suitable to freeze but good luck with the two you have! Xx

Sally - good that you’re starting stims good luck x 

Jenstutz - sending positive vibes and well done for not testing not long now xx

Meggypenny - i wont be egg collection twins with you after all but good luck triggering ! 

Bossy - good luck triggering too!

AFM - egg collection is Tuesday - the follicles are growing 3 a lot faster than the other 3 so the hope is the smaller ones grow lots by Tuesday and the bigger ones not too much! They said they’ll scan me before sedation to check the big ones are still there - that worried me a little but staying positive xx


----------



## Natalie90

Hi ladies

Wev’e just had the call from the Embryologist and of the 15 eggs collected, 6 were mature and 3 have fertilised. They will call on Monday with another update, she said they can’t tell a lot at this stage but that they look lovely.

We are keeping everything crossed that our 3 keep going and pray they make it to day 5. We actually said ourselves we’d be over the moon with 3, I just hope they are all progressing well. 

I had a little cry when I put the phone down, I don’t know why, it’s just tough. I’m sure you all know what I mean.

I’m actually thinking that this stage is the toughest so far, the not knowing and just hoping for the best! 

Hope your all okay xx


----------



## Bossy

Natalie I hope with all my heart that the 3 embies are the strongest and they all make it to day 5! Please embies, be strong! I totally understand why you had a cry , I would have been the same. Thinking of you , fingers crossed !

Mrsmeggy wooow you have so many follies,  that's wonderful! I'm triggering tonight at 8pm. What about you? Xx

Scrumble my heart goes out to you  I felt so sad when I read your post. I hope with all my heart that you will manage to get a loan in the future and try again, that's what we did. You might consider going to Prague,  the prices are so much lower than in UK,  you wouldn't believe it. Take care!

Woofox too bad we won't be ec buddies but fingers crossed all your 6 follies will be prefect size!

Hannah hope your 2 little embies will be the lucky ones for you xx

Jen not long for you now xx

Sally how is the stimmimg going?

Shelbo I'm so sorry to hear about your eggs and I wish you all the very best luck in the world with DE xx

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Nothing new with me, still pretty upset about the fact that I only have 5 follies and who knows how many eggs I'll get but there's nothing I can do about it.. trigger tonight at 8pm


----------



## Impulse76

Scrumble so sorry to hear your news.

Natalie I had a little cry when they called about mine. Think it's the relief too. I keep talking to my 2 to say please make it for Monday 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Bossy - Thank you so much!

Impulse - Fingers crossed for you too. Is your day 5 Monday?


----------



## Impulse76

Yes transfer day Monday.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## srumble89

MIL says well it's not really a miscarriage until after 12 weeks so don't get upset and least you got your nieces and nephews. BIL and SIL being just as insensitive. Hubby is not happy. At least my family have said I'm so sorry and given me lots of hugs and checking I'm ok.


----------



## Impulse76

Scrumble that's terrible. I had a mc at 8 weeks and it still hurt like crazy.  Big hugs x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I'm so happy that you're pleased with your numbers! 3 is great, and I truly hope they all make it. 

Bossy - I trigger at 8:30! I have the earliest EC appointment. Are you using any add ons? We're planning to use time lapse imaging. Good luck for trigger tonight! 

Woofox - We may not be EC twins (triplets with Bossy!), but we will always be stimms start twins.  I really hope that all 6 of your follies grow to just the right size. Good luck for triggering tomorrow!

Srumble - That's terrible! It doesn't matter how many weeks you are, a miscarriage is devastating. At least, you're family are taking care of you. I would just ignore your in-laws and rely on those who really care about you. I'm sorry you've had to endure this during such an already difficult time! Lots of love and hugs being sent your way! 

AFM - Trigger tonight at 8:30! They've said for me to also do my buserelin shot tonight, just a little bit earlier than normal. Has anybody also been told to continue with their DR drug? I'm just wondering if this is normal because I've never heard of this before.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy I'm using embryoscope and embryoglue.  What's time lapse imagin? Never heard of it. I have to be at clinic at 7.45 on Monday morning 

Srumble oh my God how could she say something like that That's pure evil to me!! A miscarriage hurts the same no matter it was at 6 or 12 weeks. I'm so sorry you had to hear such insensitive nonsense from your family


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - I think it's the same as the embryoscope, just a different name. It's where they keep watch of the embryos using cameras. I have to be at my clinic at 7:45 too. I can't believe it is finally here! Can you? 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Yeah it's exactly the same thing.  We're both going at the same time xx actually I can't believe it's finally here, this was the longest stimming I've ever had. Hope it will be a lucky day for both of us!!


----------



## Impulse76

I am using the embrioglue too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Just a quick question, ladies. I meant to ask the nurse earlier but completely forgot. Do I need to take the Ovitrelle out of the fridge early and let it warm up to room temperature or do I do it straight from the fridge? Any advice is much appreciated! Thanks!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggy - i have also been told to continue with DR drug

Scrumble - that’s so insensitive of your in laws. I had a chemical pregnancy a couple of times and even that was heartbreaking at only a day or two post positive pregnancy test. And having gone through IVF to get pregnant too i can imagine the pain is even worse so dont listen to them - they clearly don’t understand.

Bossy - it only takes one! And you never know some more follies may pop up by Monday 

Natalie - well done ! I’m not surprised you cried its such an emotional and tense time!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - How did your trigger shot go? Mine hurt a bit when I put the needle in, but I didn't feel it otherwise. Here's hoping it does good stuff for us both!

AFM - Just took my trigger! It went well, and I can't believe all the shots are done! DH and I have booked a hotel to be nearer to our clinic since we have to be there at 7:45am and live about an hour away. Traffic can be really bad on a Monday morning so we don't want any unnecessary stress, and I know I would stress about it. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy mine was exactly the same, it hurt when I put the needle in, the other ones didn't.  No more injections for us finally!!!!  I'm having a lot of twinges and pinches around my ovaries tonight,  can barely move. Hope those 5 follies didn't grow too big  one more day!!!


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you everyone. I’ve just done the first pessary, what a laughable experience   I got my partner to supervise and all I could do was laugh whilst asking where my bum hole was. TMI I know!

Mrsmeggypenny - Good idea about the hotel, you don’t want to be stressed beforehand! I’m glad your trigger went well, not long to go now. I took the ovitrelle out about 15 mins before, that’s what the leaflet said.

Scrumble - I’m sorry to hear how insensitive your MIL, SIL and BIL have been! No wonder your husband is mad, I’d wouldn’t have been able to keep my mouth shut! 

Impulse - Good luck for transfer on Monday. When you had your day 3 update, what happened then? How do you know if they make day 5?


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - For all the not so nice things that come with this journey, there are some funny ones too. It sounds like that was one of them. 

We're really lucky with our hotel. It wasn't the one we originally wanted to book, but it turns out we'll actually be closer now than if we had booked the other one. It's so close, we could technically walk to my clinic! I guess it all works out for the best. 

Bossy - Yay for no more injections! I'm definitely glad they're over. I felt like I could feel the Ovitrelle working earlier, and I'm feeling a bit bloated now. I don't feel too bad otherwise, but DH has been keeping me distracted with mindless TV. Do you have anything planned for your drug free day?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Natalie - Keeping everything crossed for your 3 beautiful Embies   

Bossy - It only takes 1 darling remember that.  Hope your Trigger Shot went ok x

Hannadaisy - How are you feeling? x

Jen - Have you still resisted POS? x

WooFox - Is it Trigger Shot Day for you? x

Scrumble - That is just awful.  There is no way I would have kept my mouth shut. x

Impulse / Mrsmeggapenny - Hope your Trigger Shot went ok? What are you going to do on your drug free day x

Love to all the other ladies xx

AFM - Nothing much to report, I am still an emotional wreck.  I am an angry, sarcastic cow one minute then I'm a blubbering little girl the next.  DH doesn't know what to do with me lol.  I feel sorry for him really cause he never knows what Sally he is going to get when I hope my mouth   

xx


----------



## Impulse76

Natalie I haven't had a day 3 update just told to come I on Monday. Day 3 was Saturday maybe that's why. Hope they are ok. I keep talking to them 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - It really was a funny moment  sounds like it’s worked out well with your hotel, probably best to drive rather than walk as I’ve got to say I have been sore afterwards and felt like I had to walk slower than normal. I hope you enjoy your drug free day 

Sally - Thank you. I keep saying my prayers for our 3 embies. We had a discussion the other week and both agreed that it’d be fab to get 3 so I’m really hoping it’s a sign.

Impulse - I’m sure all will be fine. I know what you mean about talking to them, it’s hard not knowing but we have to stay positive and have the hope that they are all progressing well.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - exciting! Trigger tonight then? Any questions about egg collection at the Lister? It's obviously all very fresh in my mind!

Bossy - best of luck!

Natalie - tears are totally to be expected! Such an emotional time.

Impulse - good luck for tomorrow, hope they're growing well.

Scrumble - can't believe they would be so insensitive.

Mrsmeggy - yep, I sniffed Synarel the same night that I did my trigger.

Sally - feeling ok, was worn out after my first week back from maternity leave but I'm a teacher and just one more week until the summer holidays so that's definitely keeping me going! Had a lovely, busy day yesterday with a baby shower and then my friend's daughter's first birthday party. Was feeling a bit worried about the other embryos not being frozen but I think I'm moving on from that now. The two that are frozen were brilliant quality so I just need to hope that they're all we need, and if not, we'll deal with it next year. Wonder if they're boys or girls and who they'll potentially be, such a funny thought. Your emotions are bound to be all over the place, it's a crazy time and there's a lot of extra hormones flying about!


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy I'm spending the day doing some sightseeing in Prague.  It's such a nice city. What about you? 

Natalie your sorry is so funny )) 

Impulse the very best of luck for your transfer tomorrow!! 

Sally there's a lot of hormones in the air, no wonder you have a double personality,  we all do ))))) 

Hi to everyone else,  have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - Trigger went ok. The main difference was it is in a pen rather than a syringe like the other two. Also, it came ready to go, and I didn't have to mix up or draw out anything. That was nice. Also despite icing, I could feel the needle go in. I used Ovitrelle so that might be something you think about if you're also using it. 

You're using buserelin for your DR, aren't you? I was awful on it. My supervisor at work actually told me that she didn't like me on it. I told her that was fair because I didn't like myself on it. I don't think she should've said it, but it's just one of the many reasons why I'm ready to leave. 

Natalie - We're definitely planning on driving. DH has already said that I'm not walking as quickly (I may be milking it a bit. Don't tell!) so I really don't think he'd like it if I was walking even slower. 

Hannah - Thanks for letting me know! I had done a lot of research before starting, and I had never heard of it. It makes sense when you think about it. How are embies? Have you had anymore updates?

Bossy - We're not doing much. We stopped and picked up some snacks for the hotel/after tomorrow. We're driving right now to the hotel. DH said he's going to take me to a nice dinner tonight so that should be nice. Prague sounds amazing! I hope you have a good day today. Good luck for tomorrow!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - thats hilarious about the bum bullets lol! 

Sally - yes I’m triggering tonight - can you believe i actually almost forgot it was tonight ! When i saw your comment I was thinking it was tomorrow and it took me a while to realise its actually tonight - been trying not to think about it, guess it worked lol!

Bossy - I’m sure the twinges in the ovaries are normal but ive been worrying about the same thing and I haven’t even triggered yet. Think every little thing is just magnified at the moment! Good luck for tomorrow! 

Impulse - good luck for tomorrow day 5 - exciting ! 

MrsMeggy - enjoy your dinner this evening and good luck for tomorrow !

Hannahdaisy - lucky you having a nice long summer to look forward to. As for questions about egg collection at the Lister, i dont think i have any really apart from, is my dad allowed to be there - in the hospital room i mean. He is driving us there as hubby has been very naughty and was speeding and got caught so lost his licence for 20 days! Talk about good timing! That’ll teach him! It wasn’t as bad as it sounds he is a good man really he had a lot on his mind and got caught just after the speed limit had gone down and he hadn’t slowed down enough! Anyway, so my dad is taking us and its better if he doesnt have to go home and then come back again so i wondered if he could just sit in the hospital room and watch tv lol! Ive emailed Lister to ask anyway .........

AFM - trigger tonight! Just looked at the needle and it looks huge!!!!!! |Has anyone else taken Gonasai for their trigger? I used Ovitrelle last time but a few of my follicles were immature and the consultant said Gonasai would boost the smaller ones hopefully..........the other thing I’m trying not to worry about is that I’m having a pre op scan before my EC to check the biggest follicles are still there. The nurse said she doesnt think they won’t be but she is paranoid (me and her both now lol) so she would rather we do that just in case! Is / has anyone else had to do this?


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Good luck for trigger tonight! I haven't heard of that one, but I'm sure it'll do the job. Thank you! Fingers crossed we both get good results!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Woodford I had gonasi it was ok stang a little but went soon afterwards and was a bit tender in the area.  Good luck x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - thanks! Did you use the needles provided in the pack, or just the prepackaged green / yellow ones form the clinic? Ive been watching YouTube videos online and none of them are using the prepackaged needles - thank goodness as they look huge! Or maybe your Gonasi didnt come with needles in the pack as ive seen some on videos online that didnt .....?


----------



## Impulse76

We just used the one that came with it. How many powders d you need to take?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

I expect ill do the same and use the needles that came with it - it just looks so big! I need to take 2 powders - is that the same as you?


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening ladies - Feeling a little down in the dumps tonight for the last 2 days ive had a little bit of spotting and im wondering if its maybe AF on her way. Ive still no POAS. To scared to burst the bubble.

Guess i will know tomorrow.

Good Luck to everyone having collection tomorrow. Ive been so busy this weekend as OH plays cricket so feels like the boards have moved on so well.

Praying those who have EC have a good transfer. Sorry i dont have time for personals.

2 full days in the sunshine has wiped me out.

xx


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox yes 2 powders 1 solution.  The needs is a little longer but its an important injection and didn't want it to go wrong with different needles.  He ok just press a little harder and remember to pinch a bit of skin and let g when it's coming out. Good luck it's not that bad x

Jenstuff sporting can be a good thing too.  Is it your OTD tomorrow? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Jenstuttz - youre not out yet - stay positive x

Impulse - thank you! Xx


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy best of luck tomorrow, hope it will be the best day for both of us! 

Impulse good luck with your transfer!

And good luck to all of you having scans tomorrow xx

I'm so nervous, scared that I won't get more than 3 eggs tomorrow .. I'm also having nausea, think it's from the Ovitrelle or maybe just my nerves who knows


----------



## Impulse76

God luck bossy 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - I'm really nervous too. I don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight. 

Jenstuttz - Good luck for tomorrow! Try to enjoy these last few hours of not knowing, and I hope you are pleasantly surprised tomorrow. 

Woofox - Hope the trigger went well! Fingers crossed for you!

Big hugs and lots of luck to whoever needs it tomorrow! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls! We're just getting ready to leave the hotel for egg collection! I'm feeling nervous, but I'm sure it'll be fine. I'll let you all know how it goes when I can. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Good luck mrsmeggypenny

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Thank you, Impulse!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggy and Bossy - good luck today ladies! 

Good luck to everyone with scans etc today! 

AFM - trigger was fine last night - not at all painful but then I haven’t found any of the injections painful which seems to be unusual! Panicking a bit this morning as i woke up to LOADS of EWCM - is this normal? Have a good day all x


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - EWCM is a normal sign that your Ovulating hun.  Maybe give the clinic a call and ask them xxx

Bossy & Mrsmeggypenny - Eeeekkk .  Good Luck darling's xxx

Jen - Any News?  Spotting can be a good thing xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone x

How is everyone else?  Did you all have a good weekend?
AFM - I am still really emotional.  Saturday night I was out for a friends birthday and I just kept breaking down.  I didn't know where they was coming from?  My friends were so lovely and supportive though.  Im starting to feel twinges in my Ovaries now so hopefully everything is growing nicely.

Happy Monday Everyone xx


----------



## Impulse76

Phew just had the call both made it again.  1 looking really good not quite a blastocyst but a monula and other catching up nicely.  She said another 5 hours in the incubator and hopefully both going back in. Just going for my pre transfer accupunture now.

Good luck everyone else x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink84

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been off the grid, I had to go away for a while to the middle of nowhere! The 2WW felt like claustrophobia!

Had my BFN this morn, but started AF yest. I had cramps and spotted dark brown from Weds this week, felt like it does every month so I knew anyway.

Am very disappointed as was only funded cycle and I don't think the hospital have been very good, but I know the odds are against us with 40% chance! I am wondering if I can transfer frozen embies to another clinic!

Sending positivity to everyone else, I wish you all the luck and love on this massive rollercoaster. I will be checking back for BFPs  xxx


----------



## SunnyD17

Hi Ladies 

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread, but I am Day 2 of my 2 week wait and the symptom spotting is already driving me crazy. Just wondered if anyone else was at this stage and if they were getting any cramping or other symptoms?

thanks


----------



## jenstuttz

good luck mrsmeggypenny and bossy! you got this!.

Pink84 - Sorry to hear about your BFN. Its crushing.

Sadly i too got a BFN this morning, ive remained positive all the way through the 2ww but ive had no symptoms whatsoever (like my last 3 failed cycles) so i think i kinda knew this morning what the results was going to be.

Now i have to smile and act happy whilst the girl at work will continue to progress in her pregnancy. Life sucks.

Thanks to everyone on her who has given me support. Its helped so much.

Im trying to remain postive, we still have 2 full cycles left so im going to continue eating well, getting my body in the optimum shape ready for fresh cycle number 2. Getting as many eggs as i can and hopefully we will have a whole host of frozen characters to freeze next time. Who knows maybe this weird dream i keep having about twins is our destiny. We can opt to put 2 back via our second cycle, im also going to start acupuncture and ask about having a scratch see if that helps.

Love to you all x


----------



## kayza27

As expected I got another BFN again this morning so I'm out again ladies, good luck to everyone else on your journeys xx 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I had some discharge after my trigger, and it seemed ok. I'd definitely call your clinic though if you have any worries.

Sally - Thank you! It sounds lovely me everything is going nicely for you (as far as things growing). I know it's not nice all the mood swings and breaking down. You'll feel much better once you start stimms. I know I did.

Impulse - That sounds so good! They sound like real fighters to me so hopefully that's a good sign. Good luck for transfer today!

Pink - I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn. I wish we could all have positives instead. Take care of yourself. We're all still here for you if you need us. 

SunnyD - Welcome to our group! There are a few ladies in their 2ww so I'm sure someone will come along soon.

Jenstuttz - I'm so sorry Anna didn't decide to stick around. Good luck with your next round! I really and sincerely hope that the next one works for you. I'm always here if you want someone to talk to. 

Kayza - I'm really sorry about your bfn too. Take care of yourself, and we're always here if you need someone to talk to. 

Bossy - How did you get on today?

AFM - I just finished egg collection, and I'm feeling pretty good which I'm surprised about. My tummy's a bit sore which is understandable, but the thing in my hand hurts more. They got 8 eggs which I'm really happy with, especially as the doctor said there were 9 follies ready on Friday. She did mention that the only she was concerned about was quality since I had to stim for a bit longer than most people. We find out tomorrow how many were mature and how many fertilised. I'm hoping to get out of here soon and get something to eat. I'm starving!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Hope the trigger went well and that your pre op goes well. What’s EWCM? I had some clear discharge from my trigger.

Bossy - All the best for EC. Keep positive, it only takes 1. The ovitrelle made me feel a bit sick and like you say, the nerves won’t help. 

Sally - This whole process is emotional, it’s totally normal to cry. I’ve cried many tears! I’m sure everything is growing just lovely.

Impulse - Fab news, what a relief.

Pink - I’m sorry to hear your news and sorry that you haven’t been happy with your clinic. I don’t know wether you can transfer the embies or not. 

Sunny - Welcome, hope your 2WW goes well. 

Jen - I’m sorry to hear your news, it’s fab that you still have 2 cycles as some only get the 1. Keep positive and like you say keep healthy. I wish you the best of luck for your next cycle and thank you for being so supportive to me. 

Kayza - I’m sorry to hear your news, wishing you the best of luck for your future cycle.

Mrsmeggypenny - Fab news on your eggs. Fingers crossed for fertilisation. Hope your feeling okay. I know what you mean about the thing in your hand! 

AFM - We had a call this morning about our embryos, it’s really good news. All 3 of our embryos are top quality and we’ve actually had a 4th fertilise, they will continue to culture number 4 but it is classed as poor quality at the moment. The embryologist said that they like to see 8 cells on day 3 and we have 2 at 9 cells and 1 at 7 cells. The number 4 is at 3 cells. My bloods came back fine so we are going ahead with a fresh transfer on Wednesday afternoon, fingers crossed everything is still great on Wednesday. I’m so relieved.


----------



## Woofox37

Pink - I’m really sorry to hear you got BFN. Why were the hospital not so good? I spotted brown most of my 2ww in my first cycle and got BFN, so this cycle we are using progesterone injections instead of pessaries as the consultant thinks it could have been due to low progesterone. Im also getting my progesterone tested on transfer day as they dont normally do this unless you ask. I’ll let you know if it works. I also normally get brown spotting several days before my period on natural cycles.

Natalie - Thank you. - EWCM is egg white cervical mucus, the kind of discharge you normally get before ovulating. I guess my body is gearing up for ovulation so it is natural so i should just stop googling and scaring myself!!! 

Impulse - great news ! Good luck with the transfer

Sally - thanks, ive emailed the clinic and it seems most people have had discharge so trying not to worry!

Kayza - so sorry to hear your news, we will all get there eventually.

Jenstuttz - sorry about your bfn too, not much i can say as i know how hard it is but dont give up - i admire your positivity, thats the way to be for sure! 

MrsMeggy - thats a great amount of eggs! Good luck for tomorrows call!

AFM - nothing to report just trying to stay off google, ive been fine up to now but now that EC is almost here panic is setting in. Will do some meditation  and journaling soon to calm my mind down lol x


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies 

There has been a lot going on here! 

Firstly Scrumble I was so angry to read about your MIL! I think I would have lost it with her! Some people can be so insensitive, I would not wish this journey on my worst enemy and I hope with time your OH family appreciate how difficult it all is and are able to support you. I am not going to say 'you are young' as I hate it when people say that to me! I am 35 but my AMH is that of a woman in her mid 40s so it doesn't matter how old your body is! Take some time, be selfish, regroup and see where you are in a few months time. As others have said there are options but you do not need to make a decision now! 

Natalie well done with your fertilisation report! I am keeping everything crossed for them! 

Woofox good luck for tomorrow! 

Mrsmeggypenny I hope you are able to relax today (after eating!) congratulations on 8 eggs that's great!

Kayza, Jenstuttz and Pink I am sorry for your BFNs - give yourself some time xx 

Impulse good luck for ET! 

Bossy I hope EC went well?!

Welcome Sunny! 

Hi to everyone I have missed. 

AFM I am waiting for my first stimming scan on Wednesday, and trying not to eat everything in sight!


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse.  What Fab News.  Good Luck with ET.  You'll soon be PUPO x

Pink84/ Kaza/ Jen  So sorry for your BFN.  It really does suck.  Take care of yourselves, Cry, Eat, Drink loads of Wine xxx

SunnyD17 - Welcome to the group.  Good Luck with your 2WW.  The Knicker watching is crippling isn't it x

Mrsmeggypenny - I have already started the stimms on Friday so I guess there is no hope for me lol. Amazing news about your EC. 8 Beautiful Egg's. x

Natalie - Wow fantastic news.  Praying the 4th once catches up.  Good luck for ET wednesday x

Woofox - Glad it was all ok.  Always best to check it out if unsure x

LXP - Im glad im not the only one who's being a piggy lol x

Love to all xxx


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

They got 7 eggs today..  just wanted to let you know. I will come back and read back tomorrow because I feel a bit sick from the anaesthesia,  don't know what drugs  they're using here in Prague,  last time I felt the same.. I'm also having pain in my abdomen,  especially on my left ovary when I move but I suppose that's normal right?


----------



## SallyC76

Bossy - Brilliant news on your Lucky 7 Eggs. - Yes pain will be normal at this stage.  Rest Up xx


----------



## SunnyD17

SallyC76 - yes! I'm trying to resist not googling every symptom


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - Thank you! I think the thing in my hand was really the worst bit. I'm able to get around ok. We even tried to go to the pub by our house, but I stopped that when I got about 10 steps away from the house so we thought we'd drive there. That didn't work out either. We ended up back in the house, and DH made me some noodles. 

That's great about your embies! Hopefully, they'll all continue to grow well. 

Woofox - I know I definitely should stay off of Google more. It's not good, and I think it sometimes causes more stress than help at times. Good luck for tomorrow! Mine wasn't too bad so hopefully it'll be the same for you. 

LXP - Thank you! Good luck for Wednesday! Treat yourself a bit if you feel you need it. This journey is hard enough without depriving yourself. 

Sally - It took me about a week to feel like myself again so give yourself a few more days. Just a warning. I didn't respond to the stimms as quickly as they had hoped so it could be similar for you. 

Bossy - Did you have GA or sedation? I had sedation and feel fine overall. I'm a bit sore in my tummy which makes sense. I'd say the ovary pain is normal. Just take it easy, and I hope the sick feeling goes away soon. We had a similar number of eggs! We both did so good! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Well I am officially PUCO with 2 embryos.  They advised me to only put 1 back due to the fast I have placenta previa and a few other issues last pregnancy but they let us decide.  I thought what if they don't put the one back who would implant and the other didn't so I didn't want to take the chance.  They were not quite blastocyst stage but the stage before so fingers crossed.

How's everyone else today.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - no more updates now, just the knowledge that we have the 4AA and 4AB in the freezer, ready for an FET. Will probably start thinking about it next summer. Hope you're feeling well after EC  congrats on the eggs!

Woofox - I hope you got an answer today, not too sure about whether you're allowed more than one person with you, sorry! Best of luck for tomorrow! Are you a 7am admission?

Pink, Jen and Kayza - so sorry to hear about the BFNs  look after yourselves xx

Natalie - well done on the fertilisation!

Bossy - great news on your 7 eggs 

Impulse - hope the little embryos are settling in nicely


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - yep i got an answer and my dad can come and wait in the room! Thanks x Yes 7am so off to bed now ! Hope I sleep !

Impulse - congrats! 

AFM - bedtime for me now !  the pre op will go well in the morning followed by a successful EC ! Positive thinking, I’ll update you all tomorrow night night xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, one less worry  try and rest now x


----------



## Ducky1

Woofox- good luck for tomorrow!

Bossy & mrsmeggy- great news on the number of eggs! Fingers crossed they fertilised- do you get a call tomorrow?

Impulse- congrats on being PUPO- now the dreaded 2WW..

Really sorry to hear of the BFNs, hope you all look after yourselves before deciding what to do next

Sally- how are you doing?

AFM- not much going on, double dose oestrogen tomorrow. Have been feeling really low last 2 days. No good reason for it. Am blaming the drugs, I’ve been blaming them for every headache and niggle I get so they can take the blame for this too... I can’t wait for this cycle to be done with now. 

Sorry for the slightly self pitying post. Hi to anyone I missed, have a good night ladies. X


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope your 2 beautiiful Embryos are settling in nicely x

Woofox - Good Luck Hun and keep up that positive feeling x

Ducky - Im doing ok thanks hun.  Sound like the drugs are taking effect, Its so emotional.  I hope you feel better soon x

Hey to all the other ladies xxx

AFM - Not really much to report today, I did notice last night that my Ovaries were tender especially when laying on my side in bed, but that's about it.  I have reflexology today and I cant wait. x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Good luck for EC today! Fingers crossed it goes well!

Ducky - I also blame the drugs for everything. It's amazing how much hormones really do affect you. 

Sally - That's a good sign! Hopefully, they are growing! 

AFM - I got my fertilisation report a little bit ago. Out of the 8 eggs they collected yesterday, all 8 were mature. Of those 8, 6 fertilised! I start my progesterone suppositories tomorrow morning, and transfer will be Saturday. I'll get my next phone call on Friday. 

I hope everyone else is feeling good! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Fantastic news!


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,,

I want to start by saying I'm so deeply sorry for all the bfn and I really hope your time will come soon, don't give up! Take care of yourself,  big hug 

Woofox hope EC went well,  thinking of you 

Mrsmeggy we truly EC buddies cause I also have 6 fertilized eggs ) such good news for both of us xx

Impulse congratulations on being Pupo xx how lovely 

Ducky hope you are better today, I always feel like that when I'm on estrogen 

Natalie wonderful news about about your little embies xx

Afm I woke up feeling better today, just still a bit sore around my ovaries but nothing major and I am so bloated I look like 5 months pregnant.  Anyway , the clinic just told me that 6 of the 7 eggs were mature and shockingly they all fertilized.  So I ended up having more embryos out of fewer eggs, what an irony! Last time only 5 out of 11 eggs fertilized so I guess it's true about quality over quantity..

Love to you all xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Bossy/Mrs Meggypenny Great numbers there girls! hoping they continue to develop and good luck for transfer x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, Bossy! I also looked very bloated and pregnant for quite a few days afterwards and was pretty sore. Hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny / Bossy - Fab news, exciting times. I will look forward to further updates  

AFM - I’m still saying my prayers that our 3-4 embies are still growing and doing well. I can’t wait to get there tomorrow to hopefully be told everything is fab at day 5. Transfer is tomorrow afternoon so I have everything crossed  

Hope everyone’s okay! x


----------



## Impulse76

Good luck Natalie. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggy - brilliant news on the fertilisation ! Did you do ICSI?

Bossy - congratulations to you too on your fertilisation ! 

Sorry for lack of personals but I’m off for a nap, just got home from egg colleciton! We got 3 eggs and they just called me to tell me they are all mature and looking good. They’ve washed hubby’s sample and got some motile sperm ready to fertilise and update us in the morning - which is hubby’s birthday so hoping for great news! Now begins the agonising wait, positive thinking continues have a good day all xxx


----------



## LXP

Congratulations Woofox, I hope you are able to relax this afternoon. Keeping everything crossed for the perfect birthday present for your hubby!

Bossy and Mrs Meggypenny congratulations on your fertilisation reports. I hope they all continue to grow! 

Natalie good luck for tomorrow!!!

Ducky I also blame the drugs!!! 

Congratulations on being PUPO Impulse!!

Sally I think we have been stimming for about the same time now. I am feeling really bloated and uncomfortable which I don't remember feeling this early on last time (6 days). I haven't had the pain when laying on my side though. Here is hoping it is a good sign for both of us and our follicols are growing nicely!

AFM just waiting for my first stimming scan tomorrow.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Impulse - Congrats on being PUPO! Fingers crossed they stick around!

Bossy - That's amazing! I can't believe we have the same number of embryos! Glad to hear you're feeling better. I actually feel a bit more sore today than yesterday. 

Woofox - No, we did traditional IVF. I'm so glad you're feeling ok! Three eggs is so good! I hope you get a good report in the morning. It would be such a good present for your hubby. 

Thanks, Jenstuttz! I really appreciate all of your support!

Natalie - I'm so glad your embies are still growing! Good luck for tomorrow!

LXP - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

AFM - I'm still feeling a bit sore so I'm just taking it easy. Counting down the days until ET on Saturday!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Thank you so much for your good thoughts everyone xx

Mrsmeggy I know, such a coincidence) fingers crossed for tomorrow's update and I hope you feel better 

Lxp best of luck for your scan tomorrow,  hope you'll get great news!

Woofox 3 good quality eggs sounds great, fingers crossed for tomorrow!! 

Natalie best of luck for your transfer tomorrow!!!! Xx

Jen thank you so much for your support and hope you are ok! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Natalie90

Thanks for your well wishes everyone, I’m actually quite excited. Im just praying our embies are still doing well xx


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggypenny - Fantastic news about your 6 Embryo's and hopefully Saturday comes around quickly for you xx

Bossy - Brilliant New's about your 6 Embyo's too, when will your ET be? xx

Natalie - Praying for you and your 3/4 Embies. xx

WooFox - Amazing news on your 3 lovely Eggs.  Happy Birthday to your Hubby xx

LXP - Yes were a day apart I have my scan on friday.  I also didn't feel this bloated before.  Hopefully a good sign xx

Love and Babydust to everyone.

xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - hope your transfer goes well 

Woofox - well done on the 3 eggs, hope you get an amazing phonecall this morning to start your husband's birthday off nicely!


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - good luck with your transfer!

LXP - good luck for your scan tomorrow !

Sally - good luck for your scan Friday too! 

Impulse - congrats on being PUPO!

MrsMeggy & Bossy. - hope your embryos continue to develop and transfers go well! 

AFM - i just got the call and am so happy to say that all 3 of our eggs have fertilised! Such a fantastic birthday present for my husband although he is at work and don’t think he could react properly and sounded a bit shell-shocked! Continuing to stay positive and imagine them dividing and developing, no update now until Friday (Day 3) which is when I have provisionally been booked in for transfer. If they’re still going strong though they may suggest Sunday (Day 5) instead......also got to decide how many to transfer .....I guess that all depends on how they divide! Forgot how many things there are to think about - so glad i took today off now! Prontagest injectors start today - anyone had experience of these? I told my husband he gets to prick me in the bum on his birthday lol!!!! Sorry - couldn’t resist x xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Aww, fantastic news! What a great birthday present 

Haha, I would say enjoy the prick in the bum (!!) but not sure that you will too much! I was on Prontogest last year. At first I was only on Cyclogest but I asked for my progesterone to be checked on transfer day and paid for a blood test, very glad that I did because it was very low despite the pessaries. I did a monitored cycle a few months earlier and it was slightly lower than they wanted it then so I had a suspicion it might be and I was aware that it can cause miscarriage so didn't want to risk anything. They got me to come down ASAP to pick up the injections instead.


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - thanks ! Yes we had a failed ICSI cycle last time and I spotted most of the 2 week wait so we suspected low progesterone could have been a factor. I’m also going to get them to test my progesterone on transfer day too. Did they hurt? Honestly? Any tips? did that cycle end successfully? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think it's definitely worth checking for piece of mind, was about £50 I think. Ok, completely honestly, the first one was horrible. My partner pushed it in quite slowly I think and we felt the long needle going through all different layers, made us feel sick! I think on the second night I cried because I just couldn't imagine doing that every night for the next 11-12 weeks! At some point it did get better because she got more confident at pushing it in more quickly so then it didn't hurt too much. What was tricky though is that you don't have a very large injection space so you ended up having to put the needle into bruises. 

Prontogest also tends to cause lumps under the skin. We tried following some advice online, massaging after the injection, using arnica, but still didn't manage to avoid them. At our pregnancy scan we asked for a nurse to check to make sure it was all ok and she ended up calling in one of the consultants to check them because I was so bruised and bumpy! She told me to get another blood test and then they allowed me to start taking the injections every other day which was amaaaaazing! It meant that each bum cheek got a few days rest in between!

Yep, the cycle ended successfully with our now 6 month old boy  so yeah, I would just say to tell your husband to try and be brave and jab the needle in quickly, definitely makes it a bit better. We also used to put Modern Family on to try and distract us and then I used to lay on the sofa on my belly and try not to tense my bum haha. I usually used to bite down on my hand a little bit too.

Hoping I don't scare you and that you take these more as tips, sorry! Guessing I'll probably be told I need to do them again on my next cycle.


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - Whoop whoop .  Amazing News and what a great Birthday Present for your Hubby.  I bet your husband was most pleased when you mentioned you needed to be pricked in the bottom lol  


I had the Progesterone injections, their not really that bad.  I used to pop the vial in between my boobies to warm up the oil as this makes it easier to inject and I would Ice the part of my bottom where the injection would go for about 5 mins so its nice and numb then lay on the bed and stay there for a couple of minutes afterwards.  I think I just took the attitude of well i have had to inject for the last month twice or 3 times a day so 1 injection a day isnt to bad plus its the means to an end as they say.


Good Luck xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

I forgot about the warming them up part, we did that too.

Exactly, you'll do whatever you need to do won't you. It's not the most fun I've ever had, but it's temporary and hopefully gets you another step closer to your little one so it's all completely worth it


----------



## Woofox37

Thanks Sally and Hannahdaisy - youre not scaring me. I’ve accepted i need to have them and am happy to take the pain to get us our baby and if this helps ill do it even if it hurts, needs must! I think my husband is dreading it more than me, the nurse told me the other day that they’re the one injection she hates doing - i havent told my husband that ! We will be fine I’m sure, thanks for the advice x


----------



## LXP

Hey Ladies 

Great birthday news for your hubby Woofox - that is great news!

Sorry this is a short one. We had our scan today and I am a bit gutted. I have a cyst on my left ovary but they are not worried as it is outside. I only have three folicols on my left which are 6, 6.5 and 7 with two tiny ones apparently and two on my right (once they could find it as it likes to hide) which are around 2. My lining was good however at 7.5. I go back on Friday and it may be that I just have to stim for longer - I did almost an extra week last time.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - I was talking to my partner about it not long ago and she said she wouldn’t really look forward to doing them again either. Not sure what position I’d rather be in! Haha yes, maybe don’t tell your husband that until he’s done a few and he’s fine with them! I actually read that some women did them themselves in the mirror, just can’t imagine it!

LXP - hope those follicles are growing well and I wish you good luck for Friday, hope you get good news 😊


----------



## Bossy

Hi everyone, 

Lxp don't be gutted. I was in the exact same place like you,  being told I only have 5 follies, 3 on one side and 2 on the other and look at me now! I'm sure you're other follies will grow, you still have time and it really is quality over quantity! Xx

Woofox what a lovely news for your dh birthday! Happy birthday to him and hope you both have a wonderful day xx

Mrsmeggy how are you? Any updates? Xx 

Sally transfer should be on Saturday which is day 5 but they didn't say anything about it yet. Not long until your scan now xx

Natalie how are you? Xx

Hi to everyone else! 
Afm well the clinic told me in the morning that all 6 embies have 4 cells like they should and they all keep looking good. Honestly this feels too good to be true.. I know it's still early days but I'm very happy for today and I'm anxiously waiting for day 3 update in the morning 

Love to all xx


----------



## Mochashosh

Hello can I hop on here and say hello.

I probably haven't met any of you before.  I chatted to some lovely ladies during my last cycle, but I hope they're all successfully pregnant now.

I'm on my 3rd ICSI cycle now.  It's all gone very quickly.  I started my period on 7 July, and I'm going in to have eggs collected on Friday.  We can see 5 folicles, but I normally have more than the nurse can see, so I'm hoping for 6 or 7.

This will probably be my last try as I'm 45.  I don't think the clinic have ever had a live birth with a lady like me so I'm feeling very scared and not at all ready; it's all happened so fast.  I did achieve a pregnancy during my last cycle, but sadly I miscarried.  

I was feeling really good until today but now I'm having a major wobble.

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

xxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - That's amazing! Happy birthday to your DH! I really hope they continue to grow and develop. Good luck with the injections! 

LXP - I had to stim for a few extra days this cycle, and it's turned out ok so far. I hope you have the same experience. Fingers crossed they keep growing!

Bossy - I'm feeling much better today. All of the soreness seems to have gone. No, no up more updates for me until Friday. I don't know why they wait so long. I'm just trying to send lots of love and positive thoughts to my little embryos. 

I'm so glad your embies are doing well! I really hope they growing and developing. 

Mochashosh - Welcome to our group! There's a fantastic bunch of ladies here, and they are all great at giving support. Fingers crossed this is your time!

AFM - I started my pessaries today. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I haven't gotten anymore updates about my embryos. My clinic do a fertilisation report and then a day 4 report which will be Friday. I don't know why, and I didn't know that until EC. I'm just trying to send them lots of love and positive thoughts, and I'm hoping for good things. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy that's so strange! Especially since you've added embryoscope which means they have to inform you about their evolution daily.. I'm sure they all are strong and developing! I had to start my pessaries since Monday after EC.  So glad you are feeling better!

Mochashos welcome to the group and really hope the 3rd one is your lucky one! I also had 5 follies and got 7 eggs. It's normal to feel scared especially with EC coming up but you will be ok xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - I didn't know that because of the embryoscope they have to update you. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and ask about it. 

How are you feeling?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Hi ladies

I just thought I’d pop on and update you all. Transfer went well and we are just on our way home.

Today is day 5 and of our 3 that fertilised we have x2 Blastocysts and both are graded at 5BB (one was transferred today and one is being frozen today) and they will phone me tomorrow to let me know if our 3rd can be frozen too. Number 4 which fertilised later sadly hasn’t made it but we are so pleased how everything’s gone. Our embryo looked fab on the big screen and it was so amazing seeing our embryo being put in as I was being scanned by ultrasound at the same time.

Traffic was bad on the motorway so we stopped off at McDonald’s for the salty chips   (myth).

I hope your all doing okay xx


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - i also had a small amount of follicles and i had to stim for longer but it does only take one and you have still got plenty of time so good luck

Hannahdaisy - nope i wont be doing it myself there’s no way I’d manage from that angle, also if i see the needle going in it’ll hurt more i reckon lol! We’ve just been watching some YouTube videos which is helping with tips

Mochashos - Welcome and good luck with egg collection! 

Meggypenny - glad the pessaries weren’t too bad! I won’t hear anymore about our embryos until Friday either so I’m also trying to send them lots of love and positive thoughts! Hope it works x 

Bossy - great news about your embryos !!!!

AFM - managed to buy some Emla numbing cream from the chemist this afternoon so am hoping that helps with the  progesterone (injection) pain - ill let you know in about 15 minutes!  Poor hubby is not looking forward to it - but after we get to go for a nice birthday meal which I think we will both need lol xx


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - congratulations!!!


----------



## LXP

Congratulations on being PUPO Natalie, and massive congrats on being able to freeze one as well. I hope your third makes the criteria! 

Thank you all for your kind messages I am more with it now and it will be whatever it will be! Selfishly I think I am more angry that we need to spend even more money for more drugs due to my defunked body!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - that's brilliant  good luck for your morning phonecall.

Mochashosh - best of luck with this cycle.

Mrsmeggy - hope your little embryos are growing away nicely 

Natalie - congrats on being PUPO, I will definitely be eating a McDonalds again on ET day!

Woofox - hope the injection went well and that you had a lovely dinner to celebrate!


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Sorry I’ve been MIA for a few weeks! Got my BFN on 5th July and have to admit I struggled and felt best to switch off from the forums for a while! We’ve been away in Devon and Cornwall for a week and celebrated my birthday so that’s been nice and I’ve started back at work this week so feeling more normal. 

I had a call a few days after my test from the lead embryologist asking me to come in that week to meet her and a consultant. I said I couldn’t as I was away but thought it was a little strange. She said she would call back with another appointment. It wasn’t what happened last time so I went into panic and my husband just said it might be as we will be doing a FET next. Anyway they called back with an appointment on 19th with the director! So I just asked if there was anything to worry about and she was a little vague but said if it would stop me worrying she would tell me over the phone. In short for 27 minutes the embroyscope failed and dipped from 37 degrees to 30, the alarm alerted someone at home and they moved my embryos as soon as possible. The only good news is that this was after my transfer and after they froze one but I had 2 more they were giving an additional 24 hours! It’s not something that has ever happened and there will be a formal investigation and HFEA need to be told. Anyway my appointment is tomorrow to find out more about what has happened and whether it affected the other 2. Just can’t believe it really! Just feel for anyone affected earlier in the process than mine. 

Haven’t had opportunity to read where everyone is up to but I hope you are all doing well. xx


----------



## Bossy

Molly oh my God,  I can't believe that can even happen!! So glad it didn't affect your frozen embie and can't even imagine being in the other people's shoes who's embies were all affected I'm so sorry about your bfn, hope your frozen will work out xx

Mrsmeggy when I was with I clinic in Dublin and had embryoscope they gave me daily short live videos with my embies! The clinic in Prague gives me daily drawings of My embies. That's why you are paying for it, they should update you daily 

Natalie congratulations on being Pupo! Great news about the frozen one xx

Woofox hope the injection went well xx

Hannah thank you very much! Hope they keep it up


----------



## Impulse76

Sorry Molly about your bfn.  Hate to see these posts.

I am 3dp5dt now and thinking every twinge is something. It's so stressful.  This is our only go and I am stressing.  Sorry tmi but I thought I didn't need a number 2 so I put my sepositiry in and 5 mins after I needed to go.  Does it absorb straight away?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Molly - I’m so sorry about the bfn  As for the embryoscope issue i cant believe it, how worrying that i can even happen! I’m really glad that they told you and they are trying to make amends i really hope it all turns out well for you x

Impulse - that’s natural that you are second guessing every twinge. I need to take my own advice but try to relax and enjoy being in the PUPO bubble, maybe do some meditation ......as for the pessaries thing I was always under the impression that what needs to be absorbed gets absorbed straight away but if youre worried maybe take another one? If you have enough?

AFM - the bum injection last night went well - my husband managed to do it fairly confidently and quickly which helped, and i did find some EMLA numbing cream at my chemist which helped so i only felt a tiny pinch when the injection went in. No lumps or bruises yet but maybe its too early! Planning on heading to my clinic for 10am tomorrow for 3 day transfer but they’ll call me 8.30am ish if they think day 5 transfer is better ..........no update today as they dont check on day 2 but sending positive vibes and love their way xx


----------



## SunnyD17

Sorry to hear about your BFN Molly. 

Impulse - I am now 5days post 5day transfer and I was the same, so now I just try and make myself use the loo before I put them In. I am still getting cramping and have done so pretty much since the transfer, it’s so hard not to panic at the slightest twinge.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok

Xx


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - I had a cyst on my left Ovary which they found when doing the endo scratch but it had gone a week later,  Try not to worry, your Follicles will all grow nicely xx

Bossy - Amazing news on your 6 embies. xxx

Mochashosh - Welcome to the group, everyone is so lovely and supportive, so whenever you need a virtual cuddle just pop on here.  Good luck with this cycle, 3rd time lucky for you xxx

Mrsmeggypenny - Send lots of positive thoughts to your Embies.  They should be updating you daily and sending you emails with photo updates from your Embryoscope?  xx

Natalie - Congratulations on being PUPO darling xx

Woofox - So please the injection went well hun xx

Molly - I am sorry to hear about your BFN. x  I cant believe that this has happened, good luck with your appointment today. xx

Impulse - The 2ww wait and the constant knicker watching is torturous.  Maybe go for some nice walks and do some cooking at home to pass the time?  xx

Sorry If I missed anyone xxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - Congrats on being PUPO! How great that you have one frozen and one possible! You must be really happy. Fingers crossed the third will freeze too!

Woofox - I hope you enjoyed your meal out. I think you definitely deserved it after all you've been through, and hubby too since it's his birthday. Glad the first injection went well. Hopefully, the lumps and bruises stay away! Good luck for tomorrow if you do have a 3 day transfer!

Hannah - Thank you! How are you feeling now that you've been back at work for a while? Has the ohss gone away?

Molly - How awful! Good luck for today! I hope they're able to sort something out for you since it's their fault. I'm so sorry that happened to you and for your bfn. 

Bossy - I have to call them today anyway so I'll ask about it then. It does seem unfair to pay all that money and then not get told anything. It's also been kind of good though because I think daily phone calls and/or emails would stress me out more. I've gotten quite good at waiting. 

Sally - I don't know. I might ask when I phone up later. 

AFM - This update is going to be tmi so look away if you're squeamish. So last night, DH and I were watching TV and I needed to wee so I went to the bathroom. Everything was absolutely fine, but it has hurt (sore) to wee since EC on Monday. Sometimes it hurts in my lower abdomen, but I just figured that it was because I let my bladder get overfilled. However, last night was different. I was in the middle of my wee when my tummy started to hurt so bad. I called for my husband to help me because I could hardly walk, and the cramps were coming in waves. I was sweating profusely and was actually sick a few times. DH was so worried that he actually called the emergency on call doctor at our clinic. She said that that if it got worse to go to A&E or an out of hours GP, but that it didn't sound like an infection. She mentioned it could be mild ohss which I doubt because I didn't have many follicles, but she seemed to have forgotten that even though she did my EC. I am feeling a lot better this morning. I'm wondering if my body just freaked out with the sudden rush of progesterone after a few days of nothing. It was so scary though! Hopefully, the cramps will stay away now. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy oh my God what an awful experience! I'm so sorry you had to go through that but glad it wasn't the case for a&e! I'm ok when I wee but still have pain in my ovaries and occasional cramps... glad to hear it's not infection and hope you'll feel better by the time you'll have your embie transferred.  Let us know what the clinic said xx

Woofox glad your injection went well and you had such a lovely night with dh! Best of luck for tomorrow of you have the transfer! Xx

Ladies in waiting hope time will pass by quickly for you! 

Afm just got an update on day3 when the embies should have between 6-8 cells. So 2 of my embies have 9-16 cells ,the other 3 embies have 8 cells and one embie has 6 cells so everything is still going good. Transfer will be on Saturday morning.. my nerves are all over the place every morning waiting for the update!


----------



## Natalie90

Mochashos - Welcome and good luck with your cycle. 

Woofox - Thank you. I think sending positive thought definitely helps. Hope you had a lovely meal. Good luck for transfer.

LXP - Thank you. Please don’t think you have a defunked body at all. You’ve got this, keep positive. 

Hannah - The McDonald’s was delicious! I told the staff who were doing the transfer about it but they hadn’t heard about that one haha anyway when we left the Dr said go and have a Big Mac and some chips for me lol

Molly - I’m sorry to hear about your BFN, I was wondering how you were. Hope you enjoyed your break away. Gosh I’m sorry to hear the news you’ve had, I’m glad they’ve been honest with you. I know you won’t want to rock the boat but it was one of your attempts on the NHS I think I’d make a formal complaint. They should give you the attempt back or your money surely. Sounds to me like they’ve only given you part of the service. Do you know what your fresh and frozen we’re graded at? 

Bossy - Thank you. Fab news on your embies, it all sounds very positive. I know what you mean about the nerves of waiting for news, it’s hard.

Impulse - I know it’s hard but try not to stress. I bet it will have dissolved. They are definitely making me go to the toilet more than normal.

Sally - Thank you.

Mrsmeggypenny - Thank you. I’m sorry to hear you’ve not been feeling great. I know what you mean about being sore when you wee after egg collection. It took about 3 days for me to feel better. Let’s hope it was a one off. Have you had your day 3 update yet?

AFM - I’m feeling good after transfer yesterday and we are keeping positive. The Embryologist phoned me this morning, our number 3 didn’t make it but she said that the one we froze yesterday looks great. She was so lovely and said she has her fingers crossed for us. 

I’m just relaxing and taking things easy. Hope everyone is well, sorry if I’ve missed anyone x


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - congratulations on being PUPO. Your embryos sound amazing quality so fingers crossed! The one they transferred was a 3ab and graded A+. The frozen is a 4bc and a B- so not as good. But he told me there is no reason to believe it has any less chance of success so I’m keeping my fingers crossed. 

AFM - just got out of my appointment. As expected the embryologist was very much of the view my remaining 3 (not 2 as I thought!) would not have made it to freezing despite the temperature drop. They were all still going but weren’t good quality. The consultant after the embryologist left was much more of the view that hand on heart they can never say 100% it didn’t effect them and if we don’t get a pregnancy from the frozen embryo we should expect another round but will cross that bridge if we come to it (and we are praying we aren’t!). 

So anyway we are on for a FET on my next cycle next month. No drugs just my natural cycle so very excited about that! He did say that there is a chance I won’t ovulate next cycle and may have to wait for another but we shall see! Feeling much more upbeat and positive that this little embryo is the one! x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - I spoke to the nurse earlier, and she said it's probably a combination of a few things. She thought it could be the progesterone, being a little bit constipated/wind, and swollen ovaries slowing things down. She called it a bowel spasm, and she told me to take paracetamol and codeine if it happens again. She said it doesn't happen to everyone, and I'm just one of the unfortunate ones. 

I'm glad you're getting such good reports back! I kind of asked my clinic earlier, and the nurse said it's their protocol to do a fertilisation report and a day 4 update. I'm ok with that I think. I think I would stress about it more if I was getting constant updates. Fingers crossed for your embies!

Natalie - My clinic only do a fertilisation report and a day 4 update which is tomorrow. I think I actually prefer it this way. I think I would stress about it too much if I got updates every day or every other day. I'm just hoping and praying that they're continuing to grow and develop. 

It must feel so great having one in the freezer! I'm so happy for you! I'm really hoping this one works!

Molly - I would still be upset. There's no guarantee that it didn't affect your embryos. I'd definitely raise the issue still with HFEA. It must be a good feeling to know that at least you won't have to do drugs with your FET. Good luck with it! Fingers crossed it really is the one!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Hi ladies today I am 3dp5dt and I am so swollen I look 3 month pg. is this normal?

Good luck all PUCO now.  

Who's left for transfer left? 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Impulse, Bossy and I have transfer on Saturday. Woofox is Sunday. I think everyone else is still stimming or in their 2ww. 

Sorry to hear you're so bloated still. Do you have mild ohss maybe? I spoke to a nurse earlier, and she said some people with ohss will look a few months pregnant. If you do, I hope the discomfort eases soon!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1

Good luck for transfer this weekend everyone! Hope those in the 2WW are managing to keep themselves occupied. 

I’m still a bit away from transfer yet, don’t even have a date. Lining scan tomorrow so we will see where we are. I’m going to move over to July/Aug board but I’ll definitely keep dropping in to see how you are all doing. It’s been lovely chatting to you all and I’m hoping to see lots of BFPs! 

Xxx


----------



## Bossy

Hi everyone, 

Unfortunately I have very bad news.. last night while taking a shower I started getting a very sharp and unbearable pain down in my abdomen and ovaries. I was alone at home, dh was on call at the hospital so I called him and he came home and rushed me to the hospital and I'm now admitted with ohss and free fluid in my abdomen.  Had to have morphine for the pain , iv fluids every hour and Clexane.. don't know for how long I'm staying yet  
Transfer has been cancelled.  I'm beyond devastated and in denial that this is happening to me


----------



## Impulse76

Mrsmeggypenny I only collected 2 eggs so they said I wasn't at risk.  Maybe it's my progesterone sepositries?  Good luck for transfer.

I have had a terrible head ache last few days and twinges hoping it's a good sign.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Bossy - I am so so sorry darling, I hope your ok?  I am lost for words, but I just pray your ok because that is the main thing xxx

Mrsmeggypenny - OMG what an awful experience.  How are you feeling now sweetie? xx

Natalie - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Rest Up Sweetie xxx

Molly - I am so please you got the answers you needed and that something positive has come of this situation.  Good luck with starting your Fet and everything crossed for you xxx

Impulse - I have had mild swelling on a few of my cycles, your Ovaries will be filling up again with water so this is what can make you tender and bloated which is normal, but if the pain gets worse then chat with your clinic.  Hope your feeling better? xx

Ducky - Good Luck with your Scan today, I am also on the July/August chat as I cross over too.  I'll see you there xx

AFM - Really Upset as I Found out yesterday I have got a UTI.  I suffered with them for months last year and not its back and I can't quiet believe the timing.  I am allergic to alot of Antibiotics and the only one that this Bactria is sensitive to is Augmentin, which is Penicillin and I am supposed to be allergic to Penicillin.  After a Lengthy chat with my Doctor yesterday and telling her that I was 3 when I had the reaction to Penicillin and that it was a rash, we have decided that I am going to try the Augmentin as I may not be allergic to Penicillin after all and it may have been a side effect.  Now I and the worst person for taking tablets anyway, especially Antibiotics as I constantly Panic, but It will be great if I am not allergic as you can only take penicillin in pregnancy.
I have my 1st Stims Scan today at 10:20 also so it's gonna be an emotional day for me to deal with lol. xx

I hope I didn't miss anyone.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ducky1

Bossy- oh my goodness what a terrifying experience for you. From your post, it sounds like you were back from Prague so I’m really glad you were home when this happened. being admitted to a foreign hospital in an Emergency can be a stressful. Totally get that you are devastated by the news of cancelled transfer but most important thing in the short term is that you are treated properly and get better soon. I know this will be little consolation at the moment but there is some evidence that frozen embryo transfer may be better in outcome than fresh- there’s a big trial currently looking into it called E-freeze. Sending you love and big hugs. Hope you can be discharged quickly. Xxx


----------



## Impulse76

Bossy I a so sorry to hear the. I hope your ok and hubby is looking after you.  I bet you are devastated.  Get better soon x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Thank you. Im glad your meeting went okay, if I was you I’d write and complain anyway. I’m wishing you the best of luck for your FET. Are there no drugs at all for any frozen egg transfer?

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m sure everything will be going well with your embies. Yes I’m really pleased we have a really good one in the freezer. I’d love this one to work, I'm keeping positive because I think positivity goes a long way.

Ducky - All the best for your lining scan, hope everything goes well with your transfer when you get a date. 

Bossy - I’m sorry to hear, I hope your on the mend soon. I know you must be feeling bad but do stay as positive as you possibly can. 

Sally - Thank you. Wishing you all the best for today, you’ve got this. 

AFM - I am 2DP5DT (hope I’ve typed that correctly). I’m feeling fine, my boobs are quite sore. I’m getting plenty of rest and having the pineapple including core, pomegranate juice, brazil nuts etc. I’m also keeping my feet warm. Who knows if any of it will help but I can only try. I’m off out for lunch tomorrow with my mum, sister and nephew so I’m looking forward to that. Hope your all doing okay xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Ducky - Good luck for your scan today! Please make sure you come back and keep us updated too. I don't know about anybody else, but I'd love to keep this thread going even once we're all done.

Bossy - Oh no! I'm so sorry this has happened to you! I hope the pain is going away, and you'll feel physically better soon. Try not to despair too much. You have 6 embryos that are still growing, and I really hope they'll be able to freeze them all for you! FET success rates are really good, and I hope your baby is in the six. Please let me know when you start your next cycle. I'd love to know how you get on with everything, EC twin! I'm sending you lots of love and hugs! 

Impulse - It very well could be the progesterone. I'm already starting to hate the stuff, and I've only just started it. It has a lot to be responsible for. Fingers crossed those are all good signs! Thank you for the well wishes!

Sally - I'm feeling much better now. Thank you for asking! The nurse recommended peppermint tea. I was having some pain last night (nowhere near as much as the night before), and DH found a bag of it that we took from a hotel somewhere. It helped so much! I don't even like peppermint, but I'll drink it everyday if it helps.

Good luck for your scan today! Sorry to hear you have a UTI. I really hope they're able to sort something out for you, and I hope you're not allergic to the penicillin.

Natalie - I really hope this is the one for you! Enjoy your lunch tomorrow! I'm glad to hear you're feeling ok. Although, sore boobs are no fun.

AFM - I just got an update. They checked on my embryos yesterday so I'm guessing this update is based on that. On Tuesday, I had 6 eggs fertilise and all 6 are still growing. Of those 6, 5 are on target and 1 is slower. 3 are of average quality, and 3 are of poor quality and are showing unusual development. The embryologist said the unusual development is due to poor egg quality because of my PCOS. However, she said that she doesn't have any concerns, and she said that we should have something to transfer tomorrow. She did mention possibly transferring two depending on quality. I'll get all the grades then.

I'm just reminding myself that sometimes even poor quality embryos can make the best babies.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - I agree about keeping the thread going. I feel like you are all my friends. 6 out of 6 still growing and 5 being on target is fab. Like you say she has no concerns and all will be good for transfer tomorrow. I hope it all goes well for you, it’s painless so you will be just fine.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I feel exactly the same! I don't know how I would've gotten through this cycle without all of you. 

I'm just feeling a bit nervous now, but I think that's probably normal. Everything will be fine. Positive thinking right?

How are you feeling? When is your OTD? 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies 

Mrsmeggypenny - good luck for tomorrow. It sounds like your embies are doing very well! 

Bossy I hope you are starting to feel better and getting the care and attention you need. I am so sorry they have cancelled your transfer but this is in your best interest and as Ducky says they now think frozen transfers may be more successful in any event! Look after yourself and keep us posted! 

Molly I would still make a formal complaint. Are you NHS or private - if private surely they must compensate you some how. I know its not about money and you would rather have the embies! 

Sally how did you get on? Sorry about your IUI I hope you don't react to the penicillin. 

Hello to everyone I have missed xXx

Here is to keeping the thread going! 

AFM - We had our second scan this morning and I'm a bit confused but happy! They could only find three on my left this time instead of 5 and they are now 9, 6 and 5. On my right instead of two at 2mm they have now found 5 all around 12 and 13mm?! My lining is 8.5 which is great for me!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - I don't know why it happens, but it's normal for some follies to stop growing. Quite a few of mine did. It all sounds good to me though! 

Thank you for the well wishes! I'm still finding it hard to believe that tomorrow I will be pregnant for the first time in my life! Crazy!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - Great News about your second scan.  You may have had some that were hiding, I have to always press my belly for them to see the ones on my rights side.  When is your next scan?  Do you know when ET is yet? xx

Mrsmeggypenny - Im glad your feeling better and that the Peppermint Tea worked for you.  I only ever drink Peppermint Tea oh and Wine, Gin, Champagne (The last 3 not for a few weeks   )  EEEKKK ET for you tomorrow, how exciting xxx

Natalie - I hope you really enjoy lunch out today hun xx

AFM - Well cor blimey my day turned around a bit.  Just as I was leaving for the Scan, my Doctor called me and said do not get the Penicillin tablets, we are now not happy for you to take them, so they have prescribed me with Ciprofloxacin which I am ok with and it is safe for use during pregnancy so I was so relived with this. 
The scan went brilliantly well.  My lining is 9mm, I have 8 Follies on the Left and 6 on the right which are all above 11mm which is where they should be, They have changed my Bemfola to Meriofert which helps the egg mature  better and I am back on Tuesday which might be my last scan before ET on Friday if all goes to plan.  I am extremely happy as I am responding to these drugs better than I did the last cycle (even if I have been an emotional wreck)

Much Love and Babydust Ladies  xxxxx


----------



## Ducky1

Hi everyone, scan was ok. They said lining is 10mm which I think is ok?! Waiting for call from embryologist with date of transfer- they may push it to the week after next. So stressed waiting for the call, terrified to leave my phone anywhere. Looks like I may have to stay on buserelin for a few more days  🙁


----------



## Woofox37

Hi everyone,

Sorry for lack of posts ive just been busy and tired ! 

Ducky - the lining sounds great! I know what you mean about waiting for calls -it’s all ive done this week getting used to it now lol! Hope you get good news soon.

Sally - that’s brilliant about your lining and follies and good about your tablets too which has made you feel happier I’m sure.

LXP - sounds great! Some of my follies also stopped growing this time round for some reason...

Meggypenny - good luck for tomorrow! It’s such a nerve wracking time but yes positive thinking all the way - its the only way! 

Natalie - i agree we should keep the thread going its been a really good support hub for me ! I’m not a member of any other groups as i didnt want my mind to go into overdrive and spend all my time on them like i did last cycle but this one is brilliant! Enjoy your lunch tomorrow 

Molly - I second everyone’s comments that you should still complain - how can it even happen? Why was there not a back up?

Bossy - I’m so sorry to hear of what’s happening to you. All i will say (and it’s probably not a consolation but is what i would tell myself) is that life has a funny way of timing things just right at exactly the right time so maybe it wasn’t supposed to happen at this time or it could’ve been unsuccessful. I second what others have said about frozen cycles being better. My friend is due in September from a frozen cycle which she was forced to have, she would have preferred fresh but everything happens for a reason and works out as it should so stay strong and I hope you feel lots better soon x

AFM. - day 3 today and we were due for transfer at 10am (unless we heard from the clinic before that) but we got a call (we were very early so were already at the clinic) and spoke to 2 embryologist at Lister who said all three embryos are doing really well and they want to take them to day 5 (Sunday) so that’s what we are doing! Am pleased as this is good news for our embryos and will continue to send positive love and energy to our embryos until we meet again on Sunday lol x Last cycle we transferred two on day 3 so this is all new for us and scary as are many things along this journey but positive too ! 

Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes positive thinking. Nerves are to be totally expected. I’m feeling okay thanks, a few twinges but nothing major. I went on YouTube and listened to some visualisation stuff today, it was actually really relaxing, I nearly fell asleep. Please let us know how you go on tomorrow?

LXP - It all sounds very positive. 

Sally - Fab news, it sounds like it couldn’t of gone any better. Sounds very promising for Friday.

Ducky - 10 sounds good to me. 

Woofox - Yes I agree although I think they archive the forums? Fab news on your embies, that’s really positive. 

Have a fab weekend everyone x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - I know what you mean about alcohol. I kind of miss it, but mostly because DH and his family are big drinkers. You should've heard him last week complaining because he hadn't had a drink for a whole week! 

I am excited for ET tomorrow, but I am nervous too. I'm just trying to remain calm. 

I'm glad they sorted something out for with the antibiotics. It also sounds like you had a great scan! Fingers crossed for you!

Ducky - 10mm is great! I think they usually want to see a lining over 8mm. They pushed my EC multiple times so try not to worry too much. I know it's easier said than done. 

Woofox - Thank you! I'm so glad you're going for day 5 transfer. I've heard it's supposed to be better than a day 3 so fingers crossed! 

Natalie - I'll definitely do my best to update. I'm glad that you're feeling ok. Hopefully, the fatigue is a good sign! 

I think as far as continuing this thread that it can be done. I know I've seen one from ages ago where they've renamed it the orange knicker club. Maybe we should come up with a name, and they'll let us keep going? I suppose if anything, we could set up a ******** group if everyone is comfortable with doing that?

AFM - I can't remember if I put this in my last update, but transfer is at 11:30am. Will you all please send me some positive thoughts around that time? 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

My wonderful girlfriends thank you all so much for all the messages and kind thoughts,,you have been more helpful than you can imagine. You are totally right, maybe this just wasn't the right time for a transfer, it wouldn't have succeeded,  maybe it's just the way it has to be. I'm most grateful becuase on Tuesday we returned home to UK and we were supposed to fly back to Prague today. Can you imagine if this would've happened while I was up in the air or between strangers in Prague instead of my dh work colleagues... I had another scan tonight and thankfully the free fluid is under control and the pain is a lot better.  Really hope I will get good news tomorrow on how many frozen embies I have and also hope I'll be able to go home with my dh and fur baby

Mrsmeggy I was a part of the orange saga and it was such a lovely group and we kept in touch months after our cycle buddies actual month. I really hope we can all do the same!!! Maybe the moderators can help.  Best of luck for tomorrow,  sending you sticky vibes and positive thoughts at 11.30 am, big hug


----------



## Woofox37

Mrsmeggy - yes I’ve also heard day 5 is better so I’m pleased but terrified at the same time ! Hang in there embryos not long now!!!!! I stupidly went on google earlier which panicked me so trying to undo the damage and keep positive again and vow not to google anymore as its full of horror stories !! Sending you sooooo much good luck for tomorrow at 11.30am - ill be thinking of you! 

Bossy - I’m really glad that the fluid is under control and the pain is lots better, also glad that you are seeing the positive in this which isn’t always easy on this journey! 

AFM - trying to keep my mind occupied and keep busy and stay off google!!!!


----------



## Molly87

Thanks all you’ve been so supportive! I’ll see how I feel about the complaint thing. I’m just so grateful I have a frozen one! It was an NHS cycle but we paid around £2800 for the donor sperm! We still have 1 of 2 vials left so £1400 was spent on this cycle. We do have another NHS cycle after this frozen one so I can see the offer coming to nothing. My husband was asking them about the back up (he’s an engineer!). They got really flustered and said it didn’t have one and that the procedure is for it to alarm and text an embryologist who has to get there within the hour. It was the motor which controlled the temperature which broke. Most of the time there is someone around to immediately move the embryos but it was 4am! 

Bossy I’m so sorry you are going through this but look after yourself. You’ve still got your beautiful embryos which will be waiting for you! 

Natalie I think they do medicated and non-medicated FETs. The dr said the success rates are the same so they recommend non-medicated! So thought I’d go with that. Not even any pessaries which worried me slightly. He said he was happy for me to use them but no research suggests they are necessary! Hopefully I’ll be less of a lunatic during this cycle! 

MrsMeggyPenny and woofox wishing you all the best for transfer!!! Got my fingers crossed for you!

I’d love to carry this thread on! It definitely kept me going through this cycle and have loved seeing how everyone is getting on. xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Haven't been on for a couple of days so just trying to catch up!

Molly - so sorry to hear about the BFN. Glad you got some answers about the temperature drop. How awful that it happened! I was also told I could probably do a non-medicated FET as my cycles are regular, it makes me a bit nervous but I think it'll be nice not to take the meds! Good luck for the FET xx

Mrsmeggy - work has been so tiring! My body is clearly not used to it after 6 months off! Think I've managed to catch a cold too, been feeling rough since Monday and my throat is sore now. Finished for the summer yesterday afternoon though so that's nice. My partner is a teacher at the same school so I'm looking forward to 6 weeks off with her and doing things together with our little boy. Yes, the OHSS went away, thank you. I felt terrible for a few days with shooting pains and such a bloated belly but all seemed to go down after around a week I think. Maybe TMI too but I think the really awful pains I got were when things were trying to move through my digestive system and my ovaries must have been pushing on everything. Sounds horrible for you and it's very scary isn't it, hope you're feeling completely better now, good luck for transfer! xx

Natalie - haha, I love that the doctor told you to have a McDonalds. I suppose even if it's just a myth it's not going to do any harm is it! It's something I'm happy to go along with and try again! Hope you're doing well and enjoying being PUPO 

Bossy - oh goodness, so sorry to hear about the OHSS, sounds awful and was something that I was very afraid of. How many follicles and eggs did you have? How are you doing now?

Sally - I was also allergic to penicillin that I tried when I was younger so that would stress me out too! I went to an allergy clinic a couple of years ago because I started reacting to lots of other things out of nowhere and I asked about testing again for penicillin but they said the tests take ages so they wouldn't do it unless there was a very good reason, they'd just advise to stay away from it. Hope you're feeling better and glad you didn't have to take the pencillin! Great news about your scan  well done you!

Woofox - great news that you're going to day 5, good luck for tomorrow!

AFM - happy to continue in the group  also on social media if anyone would like. Off on holiday to Devon today and nowhere near ready so off to rush around and pack!


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox hood luck for today

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - thanks for the good luck, my transfer is tomorrow but luck everyday is needed i guess lol! 

Mrsmeggy - massive amounts of good luck today, let us know how you get on later xx

Off to work have a good day x


----------



## SallyC76

Just flying by ladies, i will do personals tomorrow as I am so busy today helping out a friend with a relaunch of their restaurant so just wanted to say hello and thinking of you all xx


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Yes we maybe need to come up with a name?, what could we use? Good luck for today. I will definitely send you lots of positive thoughts at 11.30 and will be thinking of you.

Bossy - I’m so glad your pain is easing and that you are feeling better. Fingers crossed for good news on your embies, all will be just fine. Like you say it will be fab for us all to stay in touch with each other.

Woofox - Your so right about Google, I don’t know why we do it to ourselves!

Molly - Interesting, I didn’t know there was a medicated and non-medicated route, then again I guess  I’ve never asked the question.

Hannah - It’s good to know about the non-medicated route for the future if your cycles are regular. Have a fab holiday in Devon.

Sally - Have fun at the relaunch  

AFM - I am 3dp5dt and I started with a few period type pains yesterday evening, I woke in the night with them and also because I needed a wee. I’ve had a few again this morning. Also having lower back ache, sore boobs and I’m seeing quite often.. I’m not sure what these symptoms mean, guess they could be the bum bullets, who knows.


----------



## Ducky1

Hi everyone, sorry for lack of personals so far. Was a bit preoccupied waiting to hear on transfer date yesterday. Don't you hate that loooong wait for the phone calls?! I totally appreciate they are busy and the call is not a medical priority but it does stress me out...

Woofox- good luck for transfer tomorrow, soon you will be PUPO!!

Sally- thats so exciting! Hope the restaurant relaunch goes well. What kid of restaurant is it (sorry, just being nosy!)

Hannahdaisy- holiday in Devon sounds fab, hope you have a wonderful relaxing time away from all this fertility madness

Bossy- I am so glad you are feeling better, hope they let you home today. When do you hear back on the embryos? It will great if you have some good ones to freeze!

LXP- glad to hear your scan went well yesterday, when do you go back again?

Natalie & Impulse- how are you feeling? 2WW is so tough, I'd like to say try find other things to keep you occupied but I didn't really manage it last time!

I saw there was a bit of discussion on medicated versus non-medicated frozen transfer earlier. This is something I have looked into long and hard before this current FET so thought I'd share what I found out. 

Medicated:
My understanding of the medicated cycle is that they suppress your natural cycle and artificially take it over with medication so that the clinic can have control of how everything is working and they are looking to prevent natural ovulation
Comes in short and long protocol but I believe there are lots of different variations on how exactly they do things depending on the clinic
Long protocol - I think usually starts day 21 of cycle and involves downregulation with medication like buserelin first
After you start the buserlein, you will usually have a withdrawal bleed.  Around 2 weeks into taking buserelin- you have the first scan to check that the lining is thin and there are no cysts/ active follicles in the ovaries
After this, you start oestrogen to build the lining up again followed by another scan in 10-14 days. Once the lining is thick enough- they set a transfer date and you start progesterone to prime the lining for embryo implantation around 5 days before transfer 
I warn you that long protocol FET is seriously long (this is what I am on), it can be longer than a long protocol IVF cycle 
Short protocol is a bit shorter, its like the long but without the down regulation- I think they generally start oestrogen at day 2 of your cycle

Non-medicated 
Does what is says on the tin- follows your natural cycle. They will give you a date to start tracking for ovulation with OKPs. In the week leading up to predicted ovulation, you will go for fairly regular scans. Once you detect LH surge on OKP- they will time the embryo transfer according to whether you have day 2/3/5 embryos frozen so that it follows the natural process as closely as possible

You do need to have a fairly regular cycle with predictable ovulation for the natural cycle. Also, it is better to be at a clinic where the do transfers 7 days a week in case your transfer date falls on the weekend (I've heard some clinics won't transfer at the weekend). From the point of view of flexibility, medicated can be easier as if they can change the transfer date by tinkering with the buserelin stop date and progesterone start date. With the medicated cycle, you will have to remain on oestrogen and progesterone support until around week 12 of pregnancy as you will not produce this naturally until the baby's placenta takes over hormone production. 

Sorry for the essay, hope it helps anyone considering which FET they may go for. 

AFM- Whilst I am good to go for transfer, they have delayed the date until 30 July. I think it may be because I told them I will be on holiday during OTD and they want me to be back in the UK for this. So I am stuck on Buserelin for a few more days! But at least the end is in sight....

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Thanks ladies, haven’t even left yet 🙈 sooooo much to take with us this time around!


----------



## Molly87

Thanks for that Ducky, really helpful! It’s not something I knew much about as I’ve never done a FET so went with what the doctor said! I have a regular 28ish day cycle. We have MFI and as far as we are aware I have no fertility issues so I am hopeful the non-medicated route will be ok. If my cycle is back to normal this month we could be looking at transfer in around 5 weeks which I’m pleased about. Need to prepare myself though that my body might not quite be back to normal! I’ve had 2 egg collections and fresh transfers in the last 3 months so wouldn’t be surprised if my body took a bit of time to get back in the swing of a normal cycle! xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls!

Just a quick update. Transfer went great! We transferred one grade A blastocyst. That's the best you can get at my clinic. My little blastocyst is a fighter though. This morning, he or she was a grade B but knew it could do better. 
3 of the embryos stopped developing yesterday, and my other 2 blastocysts were slowing down when the embryologist checked on them this morning. They were given a D grade (the bottom) so we have nothing to freeze. 
We're very excited about our one little blastocyst though, and we hope he or she will stick around. I've had a little bit of cramping since the transfer, but I figured that was normal. We walked around IKEA for a bit afterwards, and now we're off to get something to eat. I've stressed to DH the importance of McDonald's fries so we might get some before going to get better food.

I'll do personals later when we get home. Hope everyone else is good!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Mrsmeggypenny congratulations on being puco.

Natalie I am 5dp5dt and have same symptoms.  My lower tummy was hurting again this morning so hoping it's something.  Are your bbs really sore?  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

I am finally home, laying in bed with my french bulldog and dh! The doctor scanned me this morning and even though the fluid is still there at least it hasn't increase since Friday and will go away in time..  still have pain around my ovaries but I can take the medication at home and hopefully it will settle day by day..
So the clinic told me this morning that we have 5 frosties!!!!!!!!! I just can't believe it, I cried when I heard the news.. I never in my life had more than 2 embies and we now have 5 from such a disappointing and difficult cycle! But it is all worth it, I would go through all that again in an instant. Most probably I will have the transfer in September when I'll be fully recovered.  Hope I'll be able to share it with you all ladies.

Mrsmeggy so glad your transfer went great! And your little embie sounds like a true fighter,  sending lots of sticky vibes! And enjoy those fries!! Yummy 

Ducky glad you finally have a date for your transfer! Oh boy I hate to wait for those phone calls, I've been going crazy for the last 5 days!! 

Hannah have a wonderful holiday xx I only had 7 follicles and 6 eggs so it's quite shocking that it got so serious.. I guess I'm the more sensitive type 

Natalie hang in there! All those symptoms sounds really encouraging!! I always had cramps with my bfps xx

Woofox best of luck for your transfer tomorrow!! 

Lxp your scan went so well!! Your follies are progressing so nicely, much better than the first scan. So glad! 

Sally woow that's really a brilliant first scan for you! How exciting! When is the next one? Xx

Impulse your symptoms sound really promising,  fingers crossed xx

Hope I didn't forget anyone,  I'm so tired after these last few days..

Love to all xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I'm awful about avoiding Google. The internet is a blessing sometimes, but there are times like this when I wish I didn't have quite as much access. How was work today?

Molly - Donor sperm is so expensive! Why wasn't there a back up? I feel like with our embryos, there really is no such thing as being too careful. They should definitely offer you something, even a free add on with your next NHS round.

Hannah - What ages do you teach? When I did my student teaching in the US, I got tonsillitis the first month! I couldn't speak for a week, but I was with little ones. It really is awful when things aren't moving along isn't it? That had to have some of the worst pain I've ever had. I can't imagine if I'd had ohss as well! I'm glad you're feeling much better now! Enjoy your holiday in Devon!

Sally - Good luck with the restaurant relaunch! I hope it went ok!

Natalie - I hope those are good signs! It must be so difficult knowing what is your body and what's the progesterone. Fingers firmly crossed for you! I know you've probably told me 100 times already, but when is OTD?

Ducky - 30 July isn't that far away! Good luck with the buserelin for a few more days. That was probably my least favourite drug.

Impulse - Thank you! How are you getting on with the 2ww?

Bossy - 5 frosties! That's amazing! I really hope your baby is in there! I'm so glad you're feeling better too.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk

edited to remove reference to Social media groups.


----------



## Bossy

We can rename this thread Operation Fearless Mommas ))))))))


----------



## Impulse76

Mrsmeggypenny stressing about every twinge.

What I don't get is I would have been due on my period on Tuesday but my test day isant until Sunday.  Does it all change when you have hormones and embryos put back. So technically I am 8dpo today but I am 5dp5dt.  Can anyone explain please who has done off before? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Impulse progesterone in most cases stops the period from coming.  So even if your period didn't show up it doesn't necessarily mean you're pregnant. So that's why they test after when the hcg is high enough to be detected in your blood


----------



## Impulse76

Bossy thank you. Can't wait another week to see if it's worked just want to know. This is awful. When we been trying you kind of get used to it but when you've been through all this you just want to know. Feeling a bit down and could really do with a gin so I am pretending my tonic is a gin and tonic 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Ducky - Sounds like you’ve done plenty of research, thank you for the information. 30th July will some come round.

Mrsmeggypenny - I’m so pleased transfer went well. I’m sorry to hear the others didn’t make it but it sounds like you’ve a fab embie on board. Congratulations on being PUPO. Did you go for the McDonald’s Fries? 

OTD for us is next Sunday, I will be a nervous wreck. It will be 4 days before my fiancé’s 30th and I would give anything for it to be positive. Regardless of the outcome we plan to have a few nights away, probably in London to celebrate his birthday. 

Impulse - I’m glad your having those symptoms too. Fingers crossed it’s a good sign for us both. Yes my boobs are really tender. Today I’ve felt sick most of the day, it came on this afternoon and I’ve been looking really pale. I agree about it being difficult not knowing, I’m only 3 days in.

Bossy - I’m so glad your home, I loooove French bulldog’s. 5 Frosties is just amazing, congratulations. September will soon be here. I’m pleased to hear you think my symptoms could be a good sign. 

AFM - I really enjoyed my lunch out today but I’ve felt sickly most of the day today, we went for a walk around a few shops after lunch and I just couldn’t face looking. I was so pale when I got home. Anyway I’ve just had tea and I feel slightly better. Cramps haven’t been as bad today but my boobs are tender. Let’s hope the symptoms are a good sign. 

Hope everyone’s okay x


----------



## Sharry

Ladies,

All reference to social media groups will be removed. There have been issues in the past with these sort of groups and they have caused a lots of heartache and distress. 

This Cycle Buddies thread will remain for as long as you use it 😉

Feel free to name it and make it more unique, then I can move it to long term chat and it will remain for as long as you want it.

Sharry xx


----------



## Impulse76

Sharry thank you

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Ladies,

Bossy- I am so please you are at home and resting up and wow 5 frosties how amazing is that.  I have my next scan on Tuesday xx

WooFox - Have you managed to stay off Google lol?  Good Luck for ET today hun xx

Molly87 - I hope you get the solution you deserve, this must be tough on the both of you xx

Hannahdaisy - I hope your having a lovely time in Devon xx

Natalie90 - It absolutely could be the Bottom Bullets, but it could also be the start of Implantation EEEEKKKKK.  Praying it is xx

Ducky1 - It's a Greek Restaurant Hun, the foods so yummy.  Wishing you a Happy Holiday too xxx

Mrsmeggypenny - Amazing news about your beautiful blasto baby, CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO.  I hope you got large fries lol xx

Impulse - The 2WW is sooooooooo Loooonnngg, Feeling your pain hun.  I also have tonic and dream it's gin and tonic lol xx

Sharry - Thank you xx

AFM - The night was a major success, So busy, so fun and lot's of drunk people dancing like they think their Beyonce lol.  Im gonna have a massive chill out today.

Love and Babydust to you all xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I just wanted to get on quickly and say good luck for ET today! I hope it went well! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Meggypenny - thanks for the luck, transfer went great!!!!! How are you feeling?

Sally - i did stay off google in the end as i had quite sa busy day yesterday so that stopped me lol! Your friend’s restaurant launch sounds fun! Sometimes it’s funny watching others drunk whilst sober! 

Bossy - 5 Frosties is brilliant! 

Natalie - those symptoms sound promising! 

Ducky - glad you have a transfer date ! It will go quickly! 

AFM - after a couple of agonising days worrying about our amazing embryos, we found out this morning that all 3 of them made it to blastocyst! So we had 2 transferred and are waiting to hear about the third one as he/she was still developing, a bit slower than the others so we will find out tomorrow if freezing is a possibility. I got my progesterone tested as its a possibility that’s why our first cycle failed. Don’t know what it should be though or what to do if its low! I guess I’ll ask the clinic. So taking a few days off to chill now. Had tickets to see the X factor on Tuesday (I love Robbie Williams - I’m sad i know lol) but wont be going as it’ll interfere with the timing of my progesterone bum injection and will be a lot of rushing around etc so am sacrificing it ! I can go another time this is more important! Speaking of the Prontagest injections, did anyone who has used them have diahrrea? TMI but ive had it the last few days, no tummy ache just the diahrrea........hoping its a side effect and not a bug!


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - Ah CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO Hun.  I hope your 2 Beautiful Blasto's are settling in nicely and that your 3rd Embryo's catches up.  Yes you will always be able to see Robbie darling.  I don't remember having an upset belly with the injections but everyone is different.  Have you looked at the side effects? x


Love and Babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Sharry - Thank you. 

Woofox - Congratulations on being PUPO. I’d definitely say I’ve had an upset belly with the stimms and pessaries. 

Sally - Fingers crossed. 

Ducky - The Greek restaurant sounds fab, love Greek food. 

AFM - I’ve woke up today 5dp5dt. This is TMI but when I’ve been to the toilet and wiped there is a faint browny / peachy coloured blood on the toilet paper. I wiped 4 times and it’s still on the paper but nothing in my underwear. I’ve put a ST on for now. What do you all think? I did sit and panic for a bit but  google says it can be normal?


----------



## SallyC76

Natalie - It can be absolutely normal darling have you done a test yet at all? Praying its Implantation Bleed          xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Sally - Thank you. I really hope so, it does make you worry though. No I haven’t tested yet, I’m going to just test on OTD. If I’m lucky enough for it to be implantation bleeding, I wonder how long it’d last? x


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - thank you, yes diahrrea is a side effect of the prontagest so I’m guessing it is that, seems to have eased off now but lets see once ive eaten! 

Natalie - glad its not just me with an upset tummy! I would say the blood is normal especially as there’s not much of it, it’s around the time of implantation now isn’t it? Hoping it is xxxxx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - if there isn’t much blood and it’s brown then it can be positive so try not to worry. It definitely seems to be the right time for implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed for you!

Woofox - congratulations on being PUPO! xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sharry - Thank you!

Sally - I'm glad the relaunch went well! It's sounds like you had a lot of fun.  DH only got me a medium fries, and they were yummy! I also got a mini Oreo McFlurry. Oops.

Woofox - So good to hear your transfer went well! I'm glad all 3 made it! Congrats on being PUPO! Sacrificing Robbie Williams will be worth it if this all works out for you. I think I read that progesterone usually goes one way or the other.

Natalie - I think that's completely normal. It could be implantation bleeding like Sally said. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it turns bright red.

AFM - I just have this feeling already that my blastocyst isn't there anymore. When I woke up this morning, that was my first thought. I'm really hoping it is still there, but how do you fight the negative feelings? I'm going to continue with my pineapple and hoping and praying and hope the feeling goes away.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you for putting my mind at rest you lovely people. I’m really hoping it’s too early to be anything else as i’d say it was slightly redder just then.

Mrsmeggypenny - Don’t worry, I didn’t feel anything for the first few days and some people don’t get any symptoms at all.

xx


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - from what ive read implantation bleeding can last a few days, I’m sure it’ll be fine, keep positive, do some meditation maybe. I have the mindful IVF app and its really relaxing and positive x 

MrsMeggy - i reckon its just all the hormones playing tricks on us. Ive read of plenty of women who have felt nothing and been successfully pregnant. We have to stay positive!

AFM - the clinic just called to say that sadly our third embryo isn’t good enough quality to freeze, she said she doesnt think it would survive freezing and defrosting for a viable pregnancy. Poor little embryo, it’s a little sad but I’m trying to stay positive for the two great quality ones we have on board! Going to try as hard as I can not to drive myself mad in this two week wait! Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Thank you, I’ve also read it can last a few days too. Sorry to hear about your third embryo, like you say you’ve two great quality ones on board. 

AFM - I am getting really worried, the bleeding is getting heavier and more of a red colour. I’ve been crying most of the morning. My mum has just been round and has gone to get us both some dinner. 

I really hope it isn’t the end, we’re only 5 days past the 5 day transfer. My leaflet from the hospital says that women can experience brown bleeding in the week after transfer, but this looks more red. I’ve also read the pessaries can make you bleed if they irritate the cervix. It’s a worry xx


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox sorry about your embryo. I am stressing as when they put my 2 in they said it wasn't quit blastocyst and couldn't be frozen so I am thinking did they stop growing. Having pains and really swollen still and just want to cry at the reliasation this may not end how I want it too

Natalie. Hoping for you it's good news. Have you being doing sepositries front or back way?

Omg this is so stressful I just want to cry 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

Natalie just want to tell you that on my last pregnancy I woke up on day 6 or 7 with brown and red blood and was convinced it was AF.  I was crying like crazy convinced it was all over because there was a lot of blood I had to wear a pad but when i did the pregnancy test it was positive and first hcg was 900. It really could be just implantation bleeding, it's way to early for anything else! I'm thinking of you and really hope it stops soon honey 

Mrsmeggy all those thoughts are normal. We are convinced it's positive one day and then we're very negative the next day. It's way to early to feel anything and I'm sure your little fighter is still there making himself cozy xx

Sally best of luck with your scan tomorrow honey xx

Woofox congratulations on being Pupo with your 2 strong embies, how lovely xx I'm so sorry to hear about the other one! Hope the 2ww will be kind to you 

Hi to everyone else!
Afm I'm feeling very down today... I just found out that my family had a barbeque on Friday while I was admitted and having such a difficult time. I mean partying and having fun while I'm going through such sadness because I can't have my transfer now and I'm so physically unwell? Is it just me or my expectations are to high? Just want them to show me more support and know that they are thinking about me and they do care!! Am I exaggerating?


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - I’m sorry to hear you’re feeling down. I can understand why, how did you find out? I’m sure you were heavily on their minds throughout though. I dont think you are exaggerating but i also think with what you have been / or are going through your emotions are heightened but yes it is insensitive. I would be the same though, maybe tell them how you feel if you feel you can ? I think unless people are going through it they just dont get it! Hope you feel happier soon though x

Sally - good luck with the scan tomorrow x

Impulse - dont worry, your embryos are back where they should be now and they will be thriving in the environment they’re meant to be in! Just because they weren’t quite blastocyst and wouldn’t make freezing, doesnt mean they’ve stopped growing. I went the other way and was feeling guilty because now they are going to discard our poor little embryo just because it wont make the freeze but if it was inside me it would I’m sure continue to grow! It’s hard ! But dont worry, they wouldn’t have put them in if they weren’t growing - I’m sure they’ll be fine. Stay positive! Believe its going to work and if it’s doesn’t then deal with it then, for now enjoy the real possibility that it’s all going to be fine! Is this your first cycle?

Natalie - I’m glad your mum is looking after you. I’m sure its all going to be fine. Why don’t you call your clinic and see what they say? I think its too early to be anything but implantation! Is it as heavy as your normal period? My friend is pregnant via IVF and she had similar very early on, was convinced it was bad news but it wasn’t! Chin up, its not over xx


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox yes our first cycle. We already have a little boy nearly 4 but due to my age couldn't conceive again 42.  We are self funding and it's our only go so really want it to happen.  I am just so swollen so thinking bad things.  I have a test at home don't know if I should use it just to see?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Impulse - I’ve been taking the pessaries rectally. Your right all of this is stressful, hang on in there. 

Bossy - Thank you, I really hope it is but I just feel like it is more than that, however normally I have a heavy period and it’s not as heavy as they usually are. How long did the bleeding last for you? 

I can totally understand why you feel annoyed about your family, it’s a bit insensitive isn’t it. I’d be mad too. 

Woofox - I think the clinic will just tell me to wait and see, I don’t really know what else they can say? Thank you for mentioning about your friend, i’ll keep hoping and praying.


----------



## Natalie90

AFM - Just to update, I decided to ring the clinic and a lady answered and said that she thinks it would be too early for a period and she said she didn’t want to excite me but that it could be implantation and she that some people can get it quite heavy so I’m keeping that in my mind, she knows what she’s talking about. She said do not stop the pessaries and test as normal on test day xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Too bad the third one didn't make it too, but you have two great ones on board! 

Impulse - The 2ww is awful so far for me, and I'm only 2dp5dt. I don't know how you've made it so far! If there's visible swelling, I'd call your clinic especially since you're also having pain. 

Bossy - You're right! He's already proven himself to be a fighter. I guess it was just because I woke up with the feeling that made me feel negative about it. I can only hope for the best! 

That is really insensitive of your family! You would think they could have at least waited until you were out of hospital and knew you'd be ok. I don't think you're over exaggerating. It's definitely not cool of them. 

Natalie - I'm glad you got some good news from the lady at your clinic! I hope it is just implantation bleeding. I always think it's amazing how different we all are. 

AFM - I'm trying to keep positive. I've had a few twinges on my left side. They keep happening in the same spot as well. I had to bend over earlier, and I had some pain in the same spot as the twinges. It just seems weird that everything seems to be happening in the same spot. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Tmi alert  I am 7dp5dt today i have creamy discharge it can't be the bullets as they go in trap 2. Also checked my cervix and it's so high too and quite closed. Hoping these are good signs.

I would be due on af tomorrow if a normal cycle so still hoping these little cramps as not the start. Just need to get through tomorrow.....

God it's so hot too. Really glad I have you ladies to talk too . X

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Ladies, Just flying by to say Hi I will do personal's later after my scan xxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - Good luck at your scan!

Impulse - Those sound like good signs! I've heard creamy discharge is a good indicator, but you never know with all the progesterone we're on. Fingers crossed that's it's a good sign!

AFM - It's starting to get too hot, even for this Texas girl. I had to wake DH up last night to move the fan closer to me. I woke up sweating and immediately started thinking the worst. I feel like it'll be a miracle at this rate if our embryo sticks around. 

However, there is a possible good sign. After experiencing the pain and pulling on the left side, I couldn't then lay on my left side last night because it was so uncomfortable. Possible sign embryo is picking that side to implant? I'm probably reading too much into it. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - hoping the creamy discharge is a good sign! Did you end up testing?

Sally - how was your scan ?

MrsMeggy - I’m with you on the heat! It’s unbearable - I’ve had twinges on my left too but trying not to read too much into it, whilst still staying positive! Otherwise I’ll drive myself nuts.

Natalie - I’m glad the clinic put your mind at rest, how are things today?

AFM - I was  suffering with an upset tummy all day yesterday. My clinic said that it’s not a normal side effect of the prontagest injections but I think I may have found the culprit - beetroot juice and pomegranate juice. It’s turned everything that comes out of me pink! Feeling fine today and gonna lay off the juices! My progesterone levels came back fine so that’s one good thing. 

Hope everyone else is good today x


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox oh yes beetroot juice gave me terrible upset stomach.

Yes I tested but obviously too early 8dp5dt now.  My bbs are sore but have been since transfer.

How's everyone else this hot day.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - I’m glad it’s not just me then, no more beet juice ever again!

Trying to stay out of the sun - am off work for a few days taking it easy, I didn’t ladt time so thought I would try and have a few days of fully relaxing this time so just watching funny films and doing some paperwork!

Impulse - yes it must be too early, when is your OTD?


----------



## Natalie90

Sally - Good luck for your scan, I hope it goes well.

Impulse - Fingers crossed it’s a good sign.

Mrsmeggypenny - Keep positive, the twinges could be a good sign.

Woofox - That’s interesting about the juice’s. I’ve only been having the pomegranate juice.

AFM - I’m feeling really down today, which isn’t like me. I just can’t stop crying. The bleeding has got a lot heavier and there have been some small clots. I phoned the clinic again and the Nurse said that they don’t like to hear of heavy bleeding, she said to carry on with the pessaries and test on otd but that it could be my period if I’m having to wear a st and it’s not light or just spotting. 

I’m just gutted that my body has only managed to get 5 days in before AF has arrived, I can’t understand it. I’m feeling really sad but as my partner says, we couldn’t have done anymore, we’ve done everything we’ve been told to do. I’ll be okay, I know that and I will brush myself off and try again but for now I’m just feeling rubbish.

I asked the Nurse what happens if it’s negative, she said we will have a follow up with the Consultant within a few weeks. She said to keep a note in case it is my period so that we can take the information with us to the appointment if it comes to that. What a rollercoaster this is.

xx


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - I’m really sorry to hear you are feeling down. I hope it isn’t your period, it’s so tough. Your husband is right, you did everything you should have I know that doesn’t make it any easier it’s so disappointing. Have a good cry, it’s best to let those emotions out. This journey is such a rollercoaster and both emotionally and financially we invest so much it’s so hard. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggypenny - I am sorry that your feel this way, you need to keep yourself positive Mrs otherwise your go stir crazy also the twinges are a good thing hun.  When I had my last BFP i had what felt like tiny pinches just under my belly button and I also had the pulling sensation .  EEEEKKK xx

Woofox - Ahh sorry to hear about your last embryo.  Im sure the other 2 are snuggled in nicely and I hope your tummy is better xxx

Natalie - I am so sorry your going through this hun and i truly hope this is not your AF arriving and as you said you have done everything you should have done so that's the best you can do.  Big hugs sweetie  xx

Bossy - Im sorry that your family have been a little insensitive, I would have been upset too and I totally get you hun xxx

Impulse - Hahahah  TRAP 2  I just LOL'd so loud   I am soooo hot too it's not funny, but this weather is helping us all incubate our little eggies and embryos 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. xxx

AFM - Scan all done - I have 14 Follicles that are ready to collect  and a few more tagging behind that may or may not grow.  I will be triggering tomorrow night and EC will be on Friday EEEEEKKKKKK!!!!  Can't believe it's come around this quickly xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Just popping in to say hi 😊 won’t be able to catch up with everything.

Sally and Impulse - I also laughed at trap 2 😂🙊

Sally - great news on your follicles! Wow, not long until EC!

Mrsmeggy - hoping they’re all good signs 🤞🏻

Woofox - hope the 2 embryos are settling in well 😊

Natalie - hoping it’s not AF arriving, I’ve heard so many stories on here about heavy bleeds and then the women have been pregnant. Don’t give up, stay positive xx


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Thank you. I think a good cry make us all feel a bit better.

Sally - How amazing, I’m so pleased for you and wish you all the best for EC on Friday. 

Hannah - Thank you for the re-assurance, I think we can only expect the worst and if it isn’t it will be amazing.

AFM - We’ll I’ve had a good cry, I finally got out of bed at lunch and headed out to the supermarket and grabbed a sandwich on the way home. I’m relaxing now watching some tv. Thank you for all being so supportive, I just love being able to come on here to talk to you all


----------



## Bossy

Natalie awww I'm so sad reading your post. I'm the same, I always expect the worse and if in the end it turns out ok well I'm more than happy but don't want to be disappointed.. but I do hope from the bottom of my heart that this is not your period and it's just a regular pregnancy bleed. Biggest hug to you! 

Sally what a great number, I'm sure you'll have quite a few nice eggies! Not long now xx

Mrsmeggy I always had twinges and pain on my right side with all the bfps so fingers crossed , stay positive xx

Impulse hang in there, 8dp5dt it's way to early.  Discharge it's a good sign! 

Woofox enjoy your off work days xx

Afm well yesterday I felt better physically but today my ovaries hurt a lot again.. so fed up! Don't even know what's with all the different aches as AF should be here in a few days so I'm sure that's also causing it.. 
I decided to just let go on the family thing,  this isn't the first time they act like this and won't be the last. This is just the way they are,,they don't completely understand what I'm going through with the infertility so I just need to learn to lower my expectations but that's so hard isn't it?

Love to all


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I'm glad you're progesterone levels came back fine. I've stopped all of the juices except for some orange juice in the morning. One of the nurses at my clinic said it can help you go after all the pain I had last week. 

Impulse - I think that's the worst bit. Things like sore boobs could be the progesterone. My fingers are crossed for you! 

Natalie - I'm so sorry! Hopefully, it's not AF and is bleeding for some other reason. I've heard stories where women have had bleeding and went on to have healthy pregnancies. You've done everything you can to the best that you can. It's really disappointing, but don't count yourself out until your test. Sometimes we all just need a lazy day and a good cry. 

Sally - That's sounds amazing! You have so many follies! Friday will be here so quick. Fingers crossed for you!

Hannah - How's your holiday going?

Bossy - I know exactly what you mean by having to lower expectations with family. DH's family is like that. We just don't tell them anything anymore because it's like they don't even try to understand. It really is hard having to lower expectations especially because they're family. 

The feeling better will probably be like a rollercoaster. You put your body through a lot even before the ohss. Just take it easy for now. 

AFM - I now have a lump stuck in the back of my throat and have been coughing all day. It's really annoying. I also had some acid reflux yesterday. It's way too early to have symptoms like that though right? I'm off to take a nap now. DH and I are going to pub quiz tonight, and we won't be back till late. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy I always without exception had a lump in my throat with every single cycle.  Even went to the doctor cause I couldn't stand it any more and had the feeling I needed to cough or vomit daily. The dr couldn't find absolutely nothing and said it's all in my head based on anxiety and stress.. and every time I stress about a new cycle it shows up again.. I had it this time too including last week but once I calmed myself down it vanished.  Just try to relax as much as you can ,xx


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggy - hope the lump in the throat goes soon. Who knows if it’s too early for symptoms - google would have you believe otherwise but I’m not going there lol. Interesting that Bossy has it every cycle and could be anxiety / stress based. Hopefully it goes soon and doesn’t cause you too much discomfort.

Bossy - hope the pain eases soon. As for the family thing, it’s such a shame they are so insensitive. My sister of the family are so supportive but we haven’t really told my husbands side.his mum has lots to worry about with his dads dimentia so we didn’t want to add to the stress but as for the rest of his family they’re just not that close so I don’t think it would ever come up in conversation. My husband is closer to my siblings than his own! But I’m glad you are letting go - you don’t need extra stress holding onto things like that x

Sally - that’s an amazing number of follicles - and egg collectionnhas come round so quickly. Good luck  x

Natalie - glad you had a good cry and are now having a gentle afternoon x

AFM - tummy upset seems too have gone now thank goodness. TMI maybe so I’m sorry but after a number 2 this afternoon there was some very light brown spotting on the toilet paper. Totally gone now, not going to read too much into it but surely its way too early to be anything sinister! Going to keep positive and forget it happened xx


----------



## SallyC76

Thanks Ladies.

Natalie - A good cry helps everyone, I hope your feeling better today xx

Mrsmeggy - I'm like Bossy I get a Lump in the back of my throat when I am anxious especially when I have to take tablets as I hate taking them so I am always thinking my throats closing up which is never a good feeling.  I hope it goes away now you know what it could be xx

Bossy - Sorry to hear your in Pain I hope your AF arrives soon for you then you can get on with things xx

Woofox - Glad your tummy is better.  Keep your positive pants on darling xx

No update from me except for TRIGGER SHOT DAY !!! Roll on 9:40pm

Happy Hump Day Ladies xxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - That's really interesting. I suppose it's a possibility. This whole process is very stressful and work did text me yesterday under the guise of checking up on me. How are you feeling today? 

Woofox - Sometimes I think it's better to just ignore whatever is happening and just wait to test. I think it's too stressful otherwise. 

Sally - Yay for trigger shot day! Wishing you lots of luck and fingers crossed!

AFM - The lump has gone, but unfortunately, it seems to have turned into a sore throat. It started getting sore late yesterday afternoon. I woke up this morning with pressure in my ears and a stuffy nose so I'm hoping it's just allergies or a cold. DH even told me I look ill. Just hoping it's not a bad sign. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggy - I just had a look at it seems that alot of women experience cold/flu like symptoms around implantation


----------



## Impulse76

Sally hope so I have really sore throat and headache again.
If my embryos were a little behind do you think they would implant later as they need to develop more inside.  Silky me took at test and bfn 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - Absolutely, they could be late Implanters if they were behind.  When is your OTD? xx


----------



## Impulse76

Sally Sunday.  Husband just messaged me saying not to take anymore before Sunday.

If it hasn't worked should af come before then?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - Deffo wait till Sunday its is still to early hun to test.  AF can come before or after hun really does depend.  I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Impulse76

Thanks I wish 8 hadn't had tested as feel really grumpy now but been googling and people get bfp at 5dp so thought I would just check.  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - Everyone is different darling, try and stay positive xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - I guess implantation would make a little bit of sense at 3dp5dt since it started yesterday. It would be a little late though wouldn't it? I'm not going to give up hope. DH even tells me to stay positive. 

Impulse - Stay positive! If they were late implanters, a bfp would show up later. That's why they give us an OTD since that's when we should definitely know one way or another. Fingers crossed for Sunday for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - good luck for trigger tonight! And ive got my positive pants back on today lols

Impulse - its definitely too early but i did it last time so i know exactly why you couldnt resist! I promised my hubby i wont test early this time and I’m not tempted thank goodness but its not the end of the world there’s still plenty of time for them to implant everyone is different.

MrsMeggypenny.  Ive also heard of women getting sore throats and stuffy nose around implantation so it could be ! 

AFM - had a few twinges yesterday and overnight and the tiniest bit of very light brown (almost yellow) spotting on the toilet paper last night and this morning but not going to let it worry me i have to stay positive! Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Spotting can be a good sign too! We all need a good dose of positivity, I think. It's just so easy to let the bad feelings set in isn't it?

Here's to all of us staying positive and getting the result we want! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggy - you’re right - we need to be positive and yes spotting can be positive 100% ! Feeling like i could cry at anything today - guessing its all the hormones flying around and the emotional impact of this journey! But I’m fighting it gonna stay positive!


----------



## Impulse76

I have a chocolate donut I will share with you all  https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/78e0ab1829e250d41e12a935ee243759.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggy - Implantation can happen from 8 days - 10 days hun so your bang on time for it to be happening now and it take 3/4 days for implantation to be complete     xx

Woofox - Thank Hun, and I am glad you have your Positive Pant's on lol.   xx

Impulse - Now thats naughty  xx


----------



## srumble89

Hey all, hope everyone is well.

I have been recovering since my bad news

Now I'm really confused, so I'd had some spotting/cramps and my beta came back at over 100 and they rang to me tell me congratulations on my BFP at OTD. I'd also had positive HPT since 4dp5dt that kept getting stronger.

I then had my repeat beta 4 days later that came back at 28 and that's when I was told I'd had a miscarriage/chemical and to stop crinone. That was on Friday 13th and I'm still bloated and still had no bleeding at all. I have white discharge which resembles fertile discharge. The spotting was on the 9th, but I had no clots and wasnt heavy, I only used a panty liner. It only lasted 24 hours and was stopping and starting. At the time I was told delayed implantation blood coming out as was dark brown.

So I'm off for a scan on Friday to find out what's going on. As I have a 21 day cycle technically Monday will be 21 days since the spotting and BFP. My test today is BFN as they told me to repeat. Nurse seems to think maybe my body has missed out AF and just went straight to ovulating. I still look a few months pregnant like I did since EC and usually have a flat stomach


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - yum! 

Scrumble - how confusing! Have you got any ovulation test strips that you could use to test if you are ovulating? Hopefully the scan provides some answers x 


AFM - I’m back to work tomorrow after a few days off. Kind of ready to go back so i dont spend all day analysing every twinge etc but going to miss my afternoon naps, dont know how ill make it through the days lol! TMI alert - just went for a wee and after i wiped there was what i can only describe as some yellow-ish snot-like discharge on the toilet paper! Don’t know if that’s good or bad but going to try and stop googling what this means as I’m driving myself mad again lol x


----------



## srumble89

Woofox37 I know I don't know whether I'm coming or going with this. It's all a bit odd


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Impulse - Yum! I had some strawberry ice cream earlier. I know we're not really supposed to eat or drink cold things, but I was outside in the heat. I'm sure it'll be ok.

Sally - That's really good to know! I never put much thought into the timings like that. Blasty is 9 days old now so implantation happening now does make sense. Thank you!

Srumble - That all seems a bit strange. I hope you're clinic are able to figure out what's going on.

Woofox - Discharge is the one thing that really confuses me. Hopefully, it's a good sign though. Also, stay off Google! (If it make you feel better, I need to follow my own advice). Afternoon naps are the best aren't they? I may have to quit work just so I can keep them up. 

AFM - I went to the pharmacy earlier and spoke to the pharmacist. I told him about the IVF and all my symptoms, and he said it sounds like I have a cold. He said to take paracetamol, do warm salt water gargles, and breathe in steam. He said at this point he would be hesitant to suggest anything which is fair enough because I was hesitant to take anything. Although, I am confused about how I got a cold in July when I haven't really been around people.

Also, I'm having some lower back pain.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Mrsmeggypenny I have terrible low back pain too.  Got cramps again too.  I just keep saying to myself just get through another day without af. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Be strong ladies who are in 2ww. Hang in there! With my last pregnancy my only symptom was teribble lower back pain!!! So that's positive signs  fingers crossed! 

Mrsmeggy it really is strange getting a cold in the middle of July and on this heat so most probably it has to do with implantation eeeek! Hope you'll feel better soon, strawberry ice cream is my favourite xx

Woofox good luck with going back to work! At least it will take your mind off things 

Srumble I'm sorry to hear things haven't settled yet for you and I really do hope that the clinic will figure it all out

Sally good luck with you trigger tonight xx

Love to all


----------



## Impulse76

Morning ladies.  My af has arrived this morning.  Gutted this was our only change at IVF.  I should be grateful for my little boy but feel sad he will never have a little brother or sister.

Good luck to everyone else and thank you for being here for me and supportive x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

I'm so sorry impulse xx look after yourself xx


----------



## SallyC76

WooFox - I hope you have an easy 1st day back at work xxx

Scrumble - Oh My it sounds all so confusing you poor thing.  I hope your AF Arrives shortly and I am sorry your having to go through this xx

Mrsmeggy - How are you feeling today sweetie?xx

Impulse - I am so so sorry hun. Please take care of yourself xxx

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM:  Trigger Shot when ok.  I was up at 4am feeling rather uncomfortable in my belly.  I have acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully she can make me feel less bloated xx

Love to all xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - Strawberry is my favourite too. 

Woofox - Good luck at work today!

Impulse - I'm so sorry! Take care of yourself. 

Sally - I'm feeling a little bit better today, but I have taken paracetamol so that's probably why. Glad your trigger went ok. Enjoy your drug free day! Good luck for EC tomorrow!

AFM - I'm feeling better today. I did take some paracetamol though so that's probably helping. My throat isn't quite as sore, but I did have a headache earlier. I had some instant noodles for breakfast (don't judge me), and they tasted different than usual. I did burn the roof of my mouth the other day though so that could be why. I just wish there was a way to know already, but DH won't let me test yet. I think that's part of the reason why he's taking holiday. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggy - Sneeky husband    I am contemplating testing out the trigger as this is what I usually do but Im thinking should i try not too then I mights not jinx myself x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - I kind of wish I had tested out my trigger, but DH has a thing about trying not to spend money so here we are. It's probably better not to test out the trigger. The PUPO bubble is kind of nice. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggy - Yeah I might try and not test this time but I ain't holding out much hope lol xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - I almost tested today so I know what you mean. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Sally honey best of luck for EC tomorrow!!!! Hope you'll get some nice quality eggs xx will be thinking of you! 

Mrsmeggy I'm happy to hear you're feeling better!! And don't test yet it's way to early xx

Impulse I'm so terribly sorry to hear your news  big big hug

How is everyone else ?
Afm well surprisingly AF showed up today! I wasn't expecting it! Don't know why but it seems that my period are shorter and shorter , gone from 28 days to 24 this month 🤷‍♀️ anyway at least it's here and hopefully I'll start feeling a lot better from now on. The countdown can finally begin now, I'm going to have the Fet with my next period eek


----------



## Woofox37

Impulse - I’m so sorry to hear AF came  sending love and hugs xx

Sally - good luck for egg collection tomorrow, cant wait to hear how you get on xx

MrsMeggy - dont test! I did last time and it ruined my while 2ww, i had such a negative outlook once i had tested and spent most days upset! However i know how tempting it is. I promised husband I wouldn’t this time and i actually funnily enough dont feel tempted. To be honest I’m even dreading testing on OTD as am enjoying being in the PUPO bubble!

Bossy - I’m glad your period came and now you can look forward to your frozen cycle! 

AFM - first day back at work was fine, went quite quickly! My bum is very bruised from my PIO injections, had a very tiny amount of stringy slightly yellowish cervical mucus the last couple of days but trying not to read too much into that! Off to add to my bruises now !!!!


----------



## SallyC76

Thanks everyone for my well wishes for tomorrow, i'm feeling the love girls   

MrsMeggy - Dont test Hun do it on OTD, I am going to wait for my OTD which will be the 10th August xx

Bossy - I am so pleased that your AF arrived and you can start to move forward to your FET darling xx

WooFox - I am glad that work went quick - I am not looking forward to the bottom injections at all xx


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - ive been using Emla numbing cream and today i bought the tegaderm patches and used them and tonight is the first night i have felt absolutely nothing when the needle went in so they’re the way forward! Still feel bruised afterwards a little but they’ve been brilliant xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - how do they work darling? x


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - you put the Emla numbing cream on the area you want on inject, dont rub it in. Then peel the back of the tegaderm patches and stick it over the cream and leave it for an hour to work. Then when you come to inject peel off the sticky patch and you’re good to go! Didn’t feel a thing. there’s loads of videos on YouTube if you need to see someone doing it while they explain xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - Right that's another job on the list for hubby to do today xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Scrumble - Sorry to hear, it sounds like you’ve had a tough time of it. 

Impulse - I’m sorry to hear af has arrived. Never give up hope. 

Sally - I’m glad your trigger went well, all the best for EC today. Please can I ask why you have got the injections and not the pessaries? 

Mrsmeggypenny - Glad to hear your feeling a bit better. I’d try and hold out on testing if I was you, it’d be awful to get the wrong result if it’s too early. When is your otd? 

Bossy - I’m wishing you all the best for your frozen transfer. I’m sure it won’t be too far away.

Woofox - I’m glad your first day back at work went well. Please can I ask why you are on injections and not pessaries? 

AFM - I’m still on my period, it’d normally last 3-4 days and this is the 4th day. I’m still on the pessaries and will test on otd but me and my partner know it’ll be negative.

I’ve done my crying this week and in some way if it is negative then I’m glad it’s happened the way it has because otherwise I’d have spent next week crying when we will be celebrating my fiancé’s 30th. To be honest I could carry on crying but my partner said it just wasn’t meant to be this time and that we just try again. It’s all we can do. 

We are planning to have a few nights in London next week for his 30th so we’re really looking forward to it as we’ve never really been. 

If it is negative, which I’m sure it will be, we will have a follow up so I need to prepare for that and take plenty of questions. I guess the thing that has concerned me is why my period arrived 5dp5dt, anyone any ideas? I’ve read that it could be low progesterone, maybe the injections would be better?

Have a lovely weekend in the sunshine x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

My clinic give out really late OTDs. Mine is 3 August so I've still got another week! At that point, I'll be 13dp5dt. I know that I should wait, and I'll do my best to wait until then. However, DH's birthday is Wednesday, and I think it'll be a great birthday present if it's a bfp. We'll see what happens. 

Natalie - Have fun in London! DH and I love to visit, and every time we go, we see something new. Happy birthday to your fiancé!

Sally - How did EC go? Fingers crossed for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon ladies just a short one from me. They got two eggs I'm gutted but not surprised. They also said we needed ICSI this time I guess it's only £. Really hoping one if not both fertilise. It's going to be a long wait for the call tomorrow.... 

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - it only takes one!!!! I only got 3 eggs this time round and i was worried and disheartened as the first time i got 9! However out of those 9 only 4 were mature and this time all 3 were mature and great quality so you’re still very much in the running! Just makes it all a bit more worrying waiting for the calls but stay positive xxxx

MrsMeggy - its our wedding anniversary tomorrow and I’d love to celebrate with a BFP for hubby and I but i wont be testing. If it goes the other way it would ruin our day and he would probably divorce me for testing early as i promised not to lol x Stay strong! Not long now. 

Natalie - glad you have a great outlook on whatever your result is! That’s a great attitude. I was on pessaries on my first cycle but i spotted (brown) pretty much the whole time from transfer to test day. My period didn’t come properly until my OTD but it was on and off light brown spotting from transfer day so we suspected low progesterone to be the cause. I had suspected this from Googling but when we saw the consultant for our follow up he agreed so he suggested the injections as he said they’re absorbed much better. Apparantly some women dont absorb very well on the pessaries and it seems i was one of them. I also asked to have my progesterone level checked on transfer day this time (i saw Hannahdaisy did this and copied her lol) and it was above what was needed so i have that peace of mind this time. I havent had spotting this time like last time, I had a tiny bit 2dp5dt but it stopped and since then its been either nothing or creamy / yellowish but very little and only if i go looking for it (sorry TMI lol) so I’m hoping the injections have cured that issue this time. Definitely ask about it at your follow up. My consultant told me there are some which go in the tummy that dont hurt but the bum ones into the muscle are better by his reckoning. And they dont hurt as much as people say! Not for me anyway. Good luck for your OTD tomorrow whatever happens enjoy your fiancés birthday, what’s meant to be will be but I’m glad to hear it sounds like you have your head in the right place - we are strong women ! Xx

AFM - nothing to report, havent had any symptoms so dont know if thats good or bad but i just have to wait and see!Going to X factor auditions this evening and we have priority tickets so seeing my beloved Robbie (yes I’m sad) will take my mind off things ! Have a good day everyone x x


----------



## LXP

Thank you woofox and happy anniversary for tomorrow xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Ladies,

Just a real Quick one from me and I promise to do personals tomorrow xx

In the end they retrieved 10 eggs and they have just called and 7 are Mature and have had PICSI (Which we ask for) and they are calling us in the morning.  Clinic said that I am bang on for their percentages.
Not too sore just a little sleepy still.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## srumble89

Hey all, so from my hcg beta dropping and being told pregnancy wouldn't continue and I would bleed after stopping the crinone. Still no bleed. I had a scan today which shows my lining still very thick and I've ovulated naturally recently as they seen a follicle, she thinks within last 48 hours I've ovulated. 🙈 So my lining has thickened on top of a already thick lining without bleeding everything out 🤷🏼‍♀️🤷🏼‍♀️ Good news is I've ovulated naturally which doesn't happen often.


----------



## LXP

Scramble good news that you have ovulated. Sorry you have still not had AF. 

Sally that's great news. Our clinic won't tell us if ours are mature or not until tomorrow. What is PICSI?


----------



## SallyC76

Scrumble - Oh my your body really is playing tricks on you, but its great that you ovulated naturally xx

LXP - It is very simular to ICSI but with PICSI they select the very best sperm - Physiological Intracytoplasmic Sperm Injection (PICSI) is a technique which allows the embryologist to select a mature sperm for ICSI based on binding to a natural occurring product that is found outside and inside of the egg. I copied the last bit


----------



## LXP

Lol thank you Sally. How are you feeling? I'm still taking codine every four hours. It seems they must have really worked hard go get my right ovary (which like to hide). 

I'm so anxious about the phone call this morning. Keeping everything crossed for all us Friday EC ladies xx and everyone else of course xx


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - Morning Hun. Sorry to hear your in pain hun and yes that could be why due to alot of pulling maybe?

I didn't take any pain relief yesterday as I didn't feel too sore, but I woke up in the night and I was so hot with a headache and I thought oh great I am getting a fever.  My husband said he felt the same and not to worry but my whole body is aching too.  it's like I have been chucked around by the Hulk lol.  I think that is from being far to lazy yesterday and not moving from the sofa and when I did it was to go to bed.  I have only just taken some Paracetamol for the muscle aches.

Babes I am Pooping a Brick also, I keep thinking that our little Embryo's don't want us.  We have to stay positive xx

What time are they calling you? xx


----------



## LXP

Between 7.30 and 11am it's quite a window.... getting my lashes done 9-10 So I've asked them not to call them but sods law and all lol! 

I hope your not getting a fever my dear xx What time is your call?


----------



## SallyC76

I don't think it's a fever, maybe the Progesterone Injection?? Feeling a little better now.  My call is between 9 & 12 so a big window like you.  
You know their gonna call just as your having them done


----------



## LXP

Yep 🤣


----------



## SallyC76

Morning All.

We had the call at 8:30 this morning to tell us that out of the 7 Eggies we have 6 Embryos that have Fertilised.  Over the Blooming Moon    They will be calling tomorrow to grade them and we will be having either a day 3 or 5 transfer.  I might ask for a day 3 transfer as I just want them back in.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Impulse76

Sally that's great news. How many are you transferring back?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - Thanks Hun.  well depending on the grading really.  Deffo 2 though but possibly 3


----------



## LXP

Afternoon ladies both eggs were injected so assume both were mature. One has fertilised and they are going to keep observing the second. ET booked for Monday. I'm feeling much more positive today xx


----------



## Bossy

Lxp what a lovely news to hear that at least one of your eggs has fertilized! Fingers crossed it will make a strong lovely embie!! Best of luck for Monday,  be thinking of you xx how your pain has settled!

Sally amazing news, exactly like me 6 eggs fertilized wohoo xx so happy for you, hope you'll have some nice frosties xx hope you are feeling better now and enjoy your weekend! 

How are our Pupo ladies? Hang in there xx thinking of you!

Woofox how were the x factor auditions?? Xx

Natalie thank you! How are you keeping? I'm so sorry you had such a sad and tough week but your attitude is admirable,  really! And your partner is totally right, you will try again and succeed! You did everything you could this time! Might be good to ask about progesterone at your follow up appointment,  it really is strange that your period came so soon! Big hug xx

Afm I'm still having AF pains, I expected it to be quite heavy after the whole treatment but I'm really dreading it.. just having a lazy day in bed, it's been raining all day long here in northern Ireland. 

Hi to everyone else,,hope you have a nice weekend! Xx


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - glad to hear you’re feeling more positive today and that you have a strong fertilised little embryo waiting for you! And your second one could also catch up! 


Sally - great to hear about your embryos too - 6 is a great number ! 

MrsMeggy - how are you feeling? Did you resist the temptation to test? 

Bossy - X Factor auditions were good! It was quite a long day, lots of waiting around but I enjoyed and got to see my hero Robbie so i was happy and it took my mind off all this business for the day! 

AFM - nothing to report really. Have been so tired and a bit grumpy today (not great on my wedding anniversary - poor hubby lol) but i think it was just because i was so tired from yesterday and then to had work this morning! Just got back from a nice meal out. Haven’t really noticed any symptoms so I’m not sure what to make of that but we will find out on Tuesday. The closer it gets to OTD the more scared I’m getting. I want to know but i dont want to know !!!!!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend xx


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - Amazing news I am so please for you.  I am keeping everything crossed for your darling    xx

WooFox - Happy Anniversary for yesterday darling even if you was a little grumpy lol. OMG Not long now till your OTD    xx

Bossy - Try and rest up darling and let hubby do everything for you xx

Nothing to report from me yet this morning - Ill update when I get the call from the clinic.   

Love to all xxx


----------



## SallyC76

OMG OMG OMG......

Clinic have called. All 6 of our Embyo's are still with us. we have 5 x grade 1 and 1x grade 2. Out of the 5 grade 1's most of them have divided into 5 cells and they would normally be 4 cells so they are ahead of themselves. EEEKKKKKK.
We will get another call tomorrow.. xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## Impulse76

Sally that's brilliant news.

Otd for us we knew it would be negative but it still rubbish to see just 1 line on that test. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

I'm so sorry impulse xxx xxx pour yourself a large glass of something alcoholic and remind yourself of what you have xx 

Sally that's great news xx do your clinic update you every day? Xx


----------



## Natalie90

Sally - Fab news.

LXP - Great news for you too.

Impulse - I’m sorry we both got a negative but let’s keep positive for a future positive.

AFM - OTD for us today and it was negative as we expected after my period arrived 5dp5dt. The period has just about finished after 6 days, much longer than normal. Still had a little cry but now we move on and try again. I’m off work this week for my fiance’s 30th so we’re going to enjoy our week off and then get back on the healthy eating and hopefully go for a frozen transfer. Obviously we’ll meet the consultant to review and to discuss the period arriving so early.

I hope your all okay, i’ll keep popping on to see how your all getting on. Are we going to continue keeping in contact on this thread as we said we would?

x


----------



## LXP

Hey ladies quick question who of you are taking aspirin. If you are when and how much xx 

Sorry about your BFN Natalie xx


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie -I’m so sorry to hear you got bfn - it’s still upsetting even when you feel you already know the result. I was like that last time after spotting all through the 2 ww but my husband kept saying you never know even though I did. It did soften the blow slightly for otd but was still upsetting. You have a brilliant week off now and you and your fiancé can celebrate which you could not have done so every cloud has a silver lining. 

Impulse - sorry to hear you got a bfn, it’s such a disappointment I know. I think LXP gave some great advice in saying have a large drink and remember what you have. We spend so much time on this journey thinking about what we want we often forget what we already have - I may need to take that advice myself in a couple of days time.

Sally - brilliant news about your embryos, it’s great that you get a daily update - I found the waiting from day 3 to day 5 with no updates so hard. Will you still go for day 3 transfer?

AFM - I’m not grumpy today and less tired so hubby will be happy lol. Nothing to report really, just panicking about test day as I literally have no idea what the result will be. Last time I had spotting throughout so I kind of knew I was out but now I’m thinking is it just the prontagest injections that are stopping the spotting - as soon as I stop them will the period come? All these things going through my head and I know every woman is different so I won’t know until test day. I’m trying to stay positive even though that means if we don’t get the result we want I’ll be so upset but i might as well stay positive while I can ! What’s meant to be will be right ! But there’s no reason why it will not be too. Aargh this is a head **** ! I need to turn my brain off ! Lol x


----------



## SallyC76

Impulse - I am so so sorry to hear of your BFN.  What a big pile of Poo.  Take some you time darling xx

Natalie - Oh Darling so sorry.  Take time out and enjoy your Fiances 30th birthday celebrations. xxx

Woofox - I don't think any clinic call's on day 4 as there is limited information on day 4 so yes if we decided to go to Blasto then that's gonna be tough.  I am glad your not being grumpy lol.  Your so so close to your OTD EEEKKK how exciting and no wonder your going mental lol. xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls! So sorry to have not been keeping up. It's always harder for me to do things on my phone when DH is around. 

Natalie - I'm so sorry about your bfn! Go and enjoy London with your fiancé! Have something naughty that you couldn't have had otherwise and start thinking about the future when you get back. At least you have the option of a FET in future. 

Impulse - I'm sorry you got a bfn! Have something you couldn't have had otherwise. You can consider the future after you've had some time to grieve. 

Woofox - I've so far managed not to test. Friday feels like it's ages away, but I know it'll be here before I know it. I often feel like I need to turn my brain off. I know DH often wishes he could take my phone away so I'll stop googling. How was your anniversary? 

Bossy - How are you feeling?

Sally - That's amazing! I also had 6 embryos at the beginning, but I only had one in the end. Hopefully, you'll have a few. My clinic call on day 4, but they don't call on day 3 so you get no updates after the fertilisation report. 

AFM - I keep feeling like I'm having AF type cramping, but I don't normally have cramps before she shows up. I would take this as a good sign, but my boobs aren't sore like they were after trigger so who knows? I've avoided testing so far, but I might over the next few days because OTD seems like it's foreeeever away! 

Hope everyone is well! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you everyone, you are all so lovely. I’m really looking forward to our break away. Hope your all doing okay xx


----------



## Ducky1

Impulse & Natalie- so sorry to hear about BFN... I hope you can take some time to look after yourselves after this rollercoster journey. X

Hope everyone on 2 WW isn’t going too stir crazy, 

Bossy- hope you are well on the road to recovery. 

AFM- ET is tomorrow, feeling nervous!! Wish me luck... x


----------



## Impulse76

Good luck ducky for today

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Ducky - Good luck for ET! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

Ducky - Good Luck with ET today. x

LXP - Good Luck to you also darling for your ET xx

MrsMeggy - Whens OTD again?  Sorry I have forgot xx

AFM - As I was literally typing this I got the call from the clinic.  All 6 are still going strong even the one that was a little slower yesterday has caught up and they are all still Grade 1 8 Cell Embies Eeeeek.  They have booked me in for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday at 12:30.  I am bowled over..

Love to all xxx


----------



## Ducky1

Thank you for the well wishes everyone, I’m feeling rather nervous!

Sally- such amazing news!!! Looking positive for great embies to transfer and hopefully some to freeze!!

X


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - OTD is Friday. I'll be 13dp5dt. I think most clinics would make today OTD, but DH said for me not to test. He wants a definitive answer on Friday. 

That's amazing news about your embryos! Wow! Hopefully, you'll have some to freeze. Fingers crossed for you!

Ducky - Try not to worry too much. It is a nervous but exciting day. Good luck!


----------



## SallyC76

Ladies I just came across this on Pinterest. Got some good pointers for the difference between implantation bleed and AF bleed. https://www.momjunction.com/implantation-calculator/

xxx


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies selfish post alert - I am now PUPO!!!! I wasn't sure if we would get this far. I am so pleased!!! Only one egg fertilised but they said it had very little fragmentation although it was only 5 cells and not 6 at ET.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - That's great! Congrats on being PUPO! I hope you manage to not go too crazy over the 2ww. When is OTD?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

OTD is the 12 August - I didn't want it to be the 13th but realised it is now 13 days lol!  Promised I won't test early. Any tips for the 2ww welcome. I have brought a pineapple but don't know what to do with it....


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

The only tip I have for surviving the 2ww is to take it day by day. There's not really much else you can do. As for the pineapple, I had DH cut it up into five equal-ish sizes and ate a piece every day. In fact, DH is still having me eat pineapple.

Don't forget to have McDonald's fries today! That's very important. 

Enjoy being PUPO! I'm day 9 of 13 without testing yet so good luck. My fingers are crossed for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Mrsmeggy - my husband is the same - always checking I’m not googling every symptom lol. He even said to me yesterday was I doing some kind of online pregnancy test hahaha, I said I wish there was a virtual one lol. Our anniversary was lovely thanks. We both worked in the morning but had a nice meal in the evening. 

Ducky - I hope EC went well x

LXP - congratulations on being PUPO. I took the first few days off and then went back to work had some gentle walks where possible and tried not to symptom spot-but that never works despite my good intentions! 

Sally - great news about your day 5 transfer and the fact you’ll have some Frosties more than likely ! 

AFM -OTD tomorrow and I’m pooping myself quite frankly, had a meltdown last night crying in case it hasn’t worked. I have no reason to believe it hasn’t but now that test day is looming my negative thoughts are creeping in. Just need to try and have hope and accept whatever then result is x


----------



## LXP

Good luck for tomorrow Woofox, please update us. 

I have had a very lazy day today and have told work I am not going in tomorrow - acupuncture booked for 2.30pm and other than that I may respond to a few work emails but I will mainly be snoozing and watching crap TV lol!


----------



## Bossy

Lxp congrats on being Pupo!! You have a little fighter in there xx

Ducky sweety best of luck for your transfer tomorrow!!! How exciting!! 

Woofox Otd tomorrow!!!!!!! Oh I'm keeping everything crossed for a Bfp in the morning!!! I will be thinking of you!!! Xx 

Mrsm hang in there not long now!!! I'm finally feeling better and I'm so anxious about my Fet,  just want it to be here already! Big hug 

Sally how amazing!!! You have a bunch of great embies waiting for you!!! Eeek 

Love to all xx


----------



## Woofox37

Ducky - sorry in my last message I should’ve said good luck for transfer and I asked you how egg collections went ! Sorry ! I’ve been making errors like that all day today as my mind is occupied !

Bossy - thank you ! If I don’t come on here straight away it’s cos I’m licking my wounds, staying positive as I can though x


----------



## Ducky1

Ladies, thank you sooo much for your lovely well wishes and support. Pleased to update you that I’m PUPO today! They thawed 2 blastos which both survived fine. OTD 10 Aug, yay! This transfer was miles better than the last. They could actually see what they were doing on scan this time!

Congrats LXP on your transfer!

Good luck for Weds- Sally!

Woofox- OMG- OTD tomorrow!! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you tomorrow!!

MrsMeggypenny- 4 days to go- woohoo!

Bossy- did AF eventually turn up? Hope you are feeling positive towards a future FET. I have grumbled like crazy about how long it took but it really is so much kinder on the body! 

I am so excited 😆 Don’t know why but feeling pretty positive about this transfer (probably still on a high after ET) hope I’m not setting myself up for a big fall later. Go, embryo A&B! Sending hugs and good vibes everyone. Xx


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - Darling I am Overjoyed for you.  Here's to you being PUPO    xx

MrsMeggypenny - DH has also decided that I cannot test early this time    xx

Ducky - Whoop Whoop Congratulations on being PUPO with 2 beautiful Blasto's    xx

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies.  Today I think will be the worst day as it's day 4 and they do not update you on day 4   .
I hope your all well. Love to all.

xxxxxxxx

 

WOOFOX - Sorry I forgot to say Good Luck darling I am praying xxxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Good luck for today!

Ducky - Fingers crossed! I hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you!

Sally - Is transfer tomorrow? Good luck!

AFM - First day back at work today, and I'm dreading it. I suppose you can say my consolation prize if this cycle doesn't work out is that I get to quit my job that I hate. 

Hope everyone is doing as well as they can. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

I'm constantly hitting the refresh button waiting for Woofox's news          


Mrsmeggypenny - Yes ET is tomorrow for me. Eeekk.  Why do you hate your job so much hun? x


----------



## Bossy

Wofooox where are you?? Really hope you're celebrating right now and you forgot about us))))) keep refreshing like Sally!! Thinking of you


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - It's just no longer a healthy environment for me. I feel like I always have to be super careful with anything I say or do. There's never any recognition for a job well done. I feel like I'm always in trouble for something stupid. Also, my supervisor has actually got out of her way to ask people for negative reports on me. I can't believe I've actually managed to stay there as long as I have. 

Believe it or not, going through IVF was less stressful for me than being at work. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Good morning ladies - I’m here! And I’m extremely happy! Hardly slept at all but did a test this morning (4.30am i couldnt hold my wee any longer) and it was a quick and strong positive! Cannot quite believe it to be honest with you as i really did not know which way it had gone although i was trying to stay positive. I didn’t come on here straight away as i was trying to digest it but also didnt want any of the ladies who have recently got a bfn to feel sad  I have been there and i never thought this day would come so please dont give up, i really believe everything happens as and when it is meant to! Now the worrying continues!!!! We are cautiously over the moon as it is early days. Keep going all of you ladies, we have got this xxxxxxx 

PS still think I’m dreaming - will do personals later, cant really concentrate on anything at the moment !!!!! Xxxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Congratulations!!! That is so so exciting!!! I can only imagine that you feel like you're in a dream - the best dream ever! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Woofox that us excellent news so happy for you x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Awwww Woofox I'm so happy!!! I was so nervous for you as if I was taking the test )) oh how wonderful,  enjoy this miracle! Yaaaay 

Sally the best of luck for your transfer tomorrow!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly,  will be thinking of you xx

Mrsmeggy I'm so sorry to hear about your work, it really sounds stressful,  I would hate it too... not long for you now, oh I'm so excited, I have a good feeling about you just like i had with Woofox 

Ducky congrats on being Pupo and good for you for being so positive!!! AF showed up last week and I'm now waiting for the next one to start the Fet treatment. I think transfer will be around the 10th of September..

Lxp how are you? Xx

Afm I'm still getting some abdominal pain but do feel better overall! We are going away for 2 weeks tomorrow for holiday but I will keep an eye on my favourite ladies!! 
I really hope we can keep this thread active because I would like to share my Fet journey with you all!!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - I hope your positive feeling is right! Three days to go!

I'm glad your feeling better, even if you are getting occasional ab pain. Enjoy your holiday! Where are you going? Not long until your FET!

We definitely should keep up this thread! I would like to keep up with everybody and how they're doing, IVF related or not. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - have a lovely break, you deserve it! I have a good feeling for you too! I’m sure there is a reason why you are now doing a FET against your original plans. Hope the ab pains go soon x

MrsMeggy - nearly there! Don’t test early and i bet you will get a big fat positive! Have you had anymore symptoms ? I didn’t really although in hindsight I’m now noticing things that could have been, but its so early I don’t want to count my chickens! Hope work goes ok for you x

Impulse - thanks for the congratulations hope youre ok x 

Sally - good luck for tomorrow, day 4 is so tough not knowing isn’t it but your babies will be fine xx

AFM - off to work now only for an hour - I deliberately didnt book much in for today as i didnt know what stage I’d be in (I’m a driving instructor), the thing that really helped me through this journey was positive visualisation and meditation and journaling, which I’ll continue to do. Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## LXP

Woofox you have made my day!!! I am so so happy for you! I hope this group brings some more BFP for you ladies testing this week! 

AFM I am 'working from home' today and taking it very easy. I will be back at work tomorrow but I've tried to keep my diary very empty. One day in 12 to go!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I don't think I've really had any symptoms once my trigger left my system. However, I did speak to my mom, and she didn't have any either. In fact, she was 2 months gone with both my sister and me before she found out so I could take after her if I am. I just think it's strange that my boobs were really sore after trigger and nothing now if I am. I guess we'll find out Friday. Thank you! I hope it's ok too. 

Good luck to everyone who's working today! I hope the day is easy for us all. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hi ladies, I couldn't really get online much on holiday, just on my phone, so have tonnes of catching up to do.

Just wanted to say congratulations to Woofox  amazing news, have you booked your scan? Will you go to the Lister for it? We did last time but said we might not next time because we want to try and keep it more secretive and they only do them Mon-Fri when we'd be at work. Went to BabyBond a few times and they were lovely so we said we might go to one of them for a weekend or evening appointment. A lot cheaper too!

Good luck to everyone else who's waiting to test. Some of you seem to have very long waits until OTD, must be very difficult. Ours was 9dp5dt, so two weeks after EC.

Will try and catch up later xx


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - I cannot begin to tell you how Blooming over the moon I am for you right now.  Congratulations darling   

Mrsmeggy - How awful for you and I totally understand where your coming from as I was in the same situation last year and I handed my notice in and started my Make Up Artist Business up and I have never looked back. 

Bossy I cannot wait for you to share your FET cycle with us darling xx

LXP - Take it easy Mrs xx

Hannadaisy - Lovely to see you back.  Did you have a lovely holiday?  I was thinking the same about the test dates as my test date will be the 10th August which will be 9dp5dt.

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - hope you had a lovely holiday! Thank you! I have rang Lister and they haven’t returned my call yet but I’m planning on heading up there this afternoon because i need some more progesterone injections! How much was it there as opposed to where you went ? I was under the impression we had to book it there but maybe that’s not the case then?

Mrsmeggy - hopefully you take after your mum then! I dont feel any symptoms really but have been seeing more.

LXP - thank you, I’m glad i made your day! I am crossing everything for you and all the ladies in here too xx

Off to the clinic to get some more progesterone now -bit of a trek into London but its the only day i can get in there, have a good day all xx


----------



## Woofox37

Thank you Sally - hopefully it will be you very soon!!!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Now that you've mentioned all of your symptoms, it's made me think. It's strange that you say you've been belching more because I've been (tmi) windier than usual. I had put it down to the suppositories though. I've felt drier (like my hands, my mouth, and my lips) than usual even though I'm drinking water all the time. I thought that might be because of my cold which still hasn't gone away. My wee is also yellow even though I'm drinking loads of water. It's also been slightly blubbly at times. I'm trying not to look at discharge too much because I'm doing the suppositories through the front so I feel like it could be misleading. The only other thing is, I've woken up starving every morning the last few days. It's not like I'm sleeping in either. I thought that might be down to my cold too even though it didn't start when my cold did. I've still not had any bleeding at all so I guess I'll wait and see what Friday brings.

Sally - It really is awful isn't it? I think I would stay home for a while and just focus on myself for a little bit. I've gained loads of weight over this cycle so I would want to try to lose some before my next one. I've also thought about going back into the school system. I trained as a teacher in Texas so I've thought about becoming a teaching assistant over here. It's good that there are so many options isn't it?

Hannah - How was your holiday? Did you have an amazing time?

It's weird how different all of our clinics are. Mine seems to be the most unusual though. They give out really late OTDs and make you wait for updates on embryos. I don't know how I've survived. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Will reply about my holiday later as I’m out at the moment.

Woofox - no, you don’t have to book it there. We were in two minds but decided to because we knew the sonographers and knew that they were lovely. I was so nervous about hearing bad news and having to travel home on the tube though. Since going to other scan places (BabyBond and Window to the Womb) and realising that everyone’s been lovely we don’t mind booking somewhere else for the early scan in the future. Probably an early scan at BabyBond out of work hours as I said before. Think Lister was £165ish and BabyBond was about £85 so quite a big difference. Hope your trip into London isn’t too bad 😊 you must just be beaming either way!


----------



## Bossy

Woofox thank you!! I really hope we will finally get lucky with this Fet! I'm so happy for you! 

Mrsmeggy we live in UK but we are originally from Romania so we are going home until the 19th 😍 I can't wait! Xx


----------



## Ducky1

Bossy- have a lovely time at home- you deserve a good break! Great that AF turned up and hope next one comes on time (or early) to kick off the FET

Woofox- congrats congrats congrats!!!! 🎉 

MrsMeggypenny- I’m so impressed you’ve held out for so long to test. Have you decided to wait to OTD?

Hannahdaisy- welcome back!! Hope you had a lovely relaxing time

Sally- good luck tomorrow!!!!! Hoping to hear more good news

LXP, how did day 1PT go for u? I keep thinking what the embryos might be doing right now. It’s so stupid but I was on the back seat of a bus which was vibrating and I kept thinking ‘will they get dislodged?’. Which is nonsense of course but I did end up standing up 😂


----------



## LXP

Morning Ducky given what I just said to you in the july/August thread- I have googled what should be happening each day. Today I should have a blastocyst developing. I'm still really bloated and swollen but not sure if that is a hangover from EC. How's you xc


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox -  I hope your trek into London wasn't to bad.  Has it sunk in yet that your Preggers   

Mrsmeggy - You have done outstandingly well not to test, I think I would have caved lol xx

Hannadaisyy - cant wait to hear about your lovely holiday xx

Bossy - Have a great Home Visit hun xx

Ducky - Hope your Ok? xx

Moo - How are you today? xx

LXP - Day 2 of your 2WW Eekk xx

Impulse - I hope your ok hun xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone else.

Is anyone on Steriods? in particular Prednisolone? I was on them before but only 5mg and they made me feel weird then but I am now on 20mg and yesterday I felt like I had drank 20 espresso's in an hour.  I spoke to the clinic and the nurse said that this is a side effect and will go away.  Has anyone else had this and if did the feeling last long? 
My ET is booked in for 12:30, I am so nervous as I keep thinking the worst scenarios possible.   
Love to all xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - That's great! How often do you try to go home? I'm from the USA, and we try to go back every other year. It's just so crazy expensive! DH is English which is why we're here. Have a good time with your family! I'm sure it'll be amazing. 

Ducky - Yes, I am think I'm going to wait until OTD. I'm enjoying my PUPO bubble.

Sally - Good luck today! Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - The last few days, I've felt like I'm expecting the worst possible period. I've had lots of lower back pain and pain in my lower tummy. It actually woke me up last night.

Also, today is DH's birthday! I'm going to make him a chocolate and peanut butter cheesecake. It's what he requested.

Lots of love to all!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - The trek to London wasn’t too bad apart from the tubes being unbearably hot! But it wasn’t rush hour so not bad at all thank you! No, it hasn’t really sunk in yet to be honest - it’s such early days and I don’t think ill truly believe it until we have the first scan lol! Will probably keep testing until then and rive myself (and hubby) nuts lol ! Massive good luck for your transfer today! Don’t think the worst (easier said i know), you have got this far and the clinic wouldn’t have suggested day 5 transfer if they had doubts - let us know once you are PUPO!!xx

Bossy & Ducky and everyone else, thanks for the congrats, realised we know so much about trying to conceive but not a lot about actual pregnancy so thats the next thing to read up and worry about lol!

Hannahdaisy - thank you for the info about the scan, that’s good to know. I’m going to worry until scan day when we know all is well ! 

MrsMeggy - well done for not testing, you are so nearly there now. Keeping everything crossed for you !

Hope you all have a great day, off to work now talk later xxx

MrsMeggy - enjoy your cake-making today and Happy Birthday to your husband! The pain could be a good sign xxxxxxx


----------



## SallyC76

Just a real quick one from me as i need a snooze & Ill do Personals in bit.

We had 2 x Blasto's Transferred today eeek.  I had Acupuncture before and after so feeling very sleepy and chilled.  

Catch you all in a bit.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Woofox37

Yay - congrats Sally on being PUPO! Did you have any to freeze? Crossing everything for you! Are you going to continue the acupuncture once you are pregnant? I’m just trying to decide xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - enjoy your time at home 

Ducky - I was exactly the same, I jumped out of a coach door on a school trip with my class near to OTD and then was super paranoid the rest of the day! I've been told the embryo is like a grain of sand in a jam sandwich, won't be falling out or getting dislodged!

Mrsmeggy - well done on holding out for so long. I think if I knew that most clinics told people to test on 9dp5dt I'd have caved and done it then. Great willpower. Hope your hubby enjoys his bday cheesecake, sounds lovely!

Woofox - I bought this book: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Day-Day-Pregnancy-Book-Experts/dp/0241312817/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1533139114&sr=8-1&keywords=pregnancy+book
Of course, I had the silly feeling that I'm going to jinx something as I bought it even before ET I think. But it was so interesting because it even had information about the embryo at that point. Was nice to get it out every day and have a little read of what was going on. I also downloaded a few good apps that had great information. I know what you mean about the worry until scan day, we felt exactly the same. Not to make you feel any worse but there's always something to worry about! Hopefully your partner is good at settling you down  I think a good thing to do is to have lots of things to distract you.

Sally - congrats on being PUPO, hope the two embryos are snuggling in 

AFM - holiday was ok. I think it's a bit tricky when you go with lots of people as it can be hard to please everyone! I think now, looking back, we wish we'd been a bit more forceful about saying what we wanted to do and just doing more as the three of us, rather than feeling like you had to stick together all the time. Was nice to be by the pool and the beach and relax a bit though. Fin had his first time in the pool and the sea too so that was exciting  we're away again this weekend because it's Brighton Pride. Excited for that!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sally - Congrats on being PUPO! Take care of yourself now, and let us know how you are getting on! Good luck!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - thanks for the book recommendation! I’ll get that tonight looks like just what i need. Glad you enjoyed your holiday mostly! Enjoy Brighton Pride this weekend xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - if you’re not too fussy about the book being new then I bought mine on eBay, was quite a few people selling them on there. Thank you! My partner’s mum is coming with us this year to do a bit of babysitting 😊 means we can have a few drinks!


----------



## Woofox37

Thanks Hannahdaisy - I’ll check out Ebay! Sounds like a great plan bringing your partner’s mum so you can get some time together to enjoy a few drinks! X


----------



## Ducky1

Mrsmeggypenny - just one more day until OTD- eek! 

Hannahdaisy- have a great time at pride! 

Woofox- how r u feeling, still taking time for it to sink in? 

Bossy- did you arrive safe? Have a fab time and take the opportunity to forget about all this fertility business for a while 

Sally- let us know how you are doing when you get a chance!

LXP - yay! we are now d3pt!! I’m already having to resist testing even though I know it’s waaaay too early.

On that note, is anyone actually planning to test early, and if so when? 

AFM- my oestrogen patches are causing me issues. I think it may be a combination problem with the alcohol wipes I’m also using to get the adhesive residue off when I change the patches. Find they only stick nicely on my derrière but I now have terrible itching of the skin and eczema where the patches were. I must have been so uncomfortable last night that I ripped the patches off! Found them on my bedside table this am, I hope they haven’t been off too long... The problem is that if I try put moisturizer on, the new patches don’t stick. They don’t really stay on when I put them on my stomach or thighs either. Wish I was on tablets, hate the patches, doesn’t look good when you are scratching at your ass! On the positive side, only one more day of work until holiday- yippee!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well 😁


----------



## SallyC76

Hi Ladies

Woofox - Thanks hun, I ll find out about the freezing today but im really not sure.  If we are lucky enough to fall preggers then yes I will have the Acupuncture throughout my pregnancy as this is the one thing I have done different this time xx

HannahDaisy.  I find out today if any of the others are ok to freeze, but I really dont know as they said that the 2 we had put back were the strongest and they had selected themselves for transfer.  I'm sorry your holiday wasn't as perfect as you wanted, I have had the same when going away with others, but at least you got to spend some time at the beach and around the pool which must have been lovely and how lovely to see Fin enjoying it all too xx

MrsMeggy - Thank you.  Only 1 more day for you to test eekk.  How you feeling? any symptoms? xx

Duck - I dont know what to say about the patches hun as I am on the injections.  Wont they let you change to the injection hun?  Whoop Whoop for your holiday xx

I cant believe I am now PUPO eekk.  yesterday went smoothly, we was shown our embryos on screen and given a photo of them.  I had 2 Blasto's put back and they are letting me know how many are OK for freezing today. My OTD is the 10th, but they also like you to test the day after too.
After transfer and Acupuncture, hubby took me for a light bit of shopping to stock up on Bean's Pulses, Avocados, figs and lots of yummy healthy foods for me to snack on. then he took me for an early dinner, and we then came home and just flopped on the sofa all afternoon and evening, which was perfect.
Let the waiting and the Knicker Watching commence.  

Love to all xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ducky - thanks  really looking forward to it. Weather looks great too. Sorry, no advice with the patches as I took Progynova tablets, but it sounds very irritating. Maybe ask your clinic if there's anything they could do or if you could swap to something else?

Sally - have you had the news about frosties yet? How exciting. Sounds like you've got two great embryos.


----------



## srumble89

Hey hope everyone's doing well. So now nearly 3 weeks since hcg beta dropped and told miscarriage but still no Bleeding 🤔 Had a scan last Friday which shows lining now 19.5mm and they think my body has started a cycle again without shedding. They were going to do a d&c Monday just gone but looks like I ovulated naturally before the scan 😮 Which hardly ever happens. So they think another week of 2 before af finally arrives. Feeling very heavy now and just want it to arrive. 

This is definitely over for us, in laws have gone back on their offer of paying for another cycle ( think OH siblings have kicked off) and have been refused a loan.


----------



## LXP

Scrumble I am so so sorry what a horrible experience you must just want AF to arrive now. I have had a D&C before so if they do revert to this it is not as bad as it may sound. I know you do not want to consider egg sharing but could you consider a bank loan or credit card? We have considered selling our house if we need to cycle again. Stay strong I know it doesn't feel like it, but try and believe in fate and that this will make your relationship stronger and you will find a way to have your baby!!! 

Ducky I only have pessaries which I hate. Could you put the patches on the backs of your thighs or even your arms?

Hannah have a great time this weekend and have a drink or two for us lot!!! 

Mrsmegypenny I hope your DH had a good birthday - that cake sounds amazing! How many days left until OTD for you?

Hi to everyone I have missed xx


----------



## srumble89

I've had lots of d&cs and gynae surgery before but they cancelled it as I've ovulated naturally incase I've conceived but that's impossible without doing the deed. I've not wanted sex since all of this.

That's what we tried bank loan and credit card but got refused. Fertility clinics monthly payments we just wouldn't be able to afford so didn't even try. We've not been home owners long enough to have enough equity. There is nothing else we can physically do and we live hand to mouth anyway.

I actually think this is going to break our marriage. He's already told me if it didn't work and I don't change my mind on adoption he's leaving. 

I'm just staying on here to see how everyone else gets on then I shall be deleting my account xx


----------



## LXP

Scrumble your marriage must be where you put your effort now. Sorry I cannot remember what your views on adoption are? Is it worth going to an open evening to see if your views are the reality? Big hugs coming your way my dear xXx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - Have fun at Brighton Pride! It's great that your partner's mum is going along too. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back.

Ducky - I can't give you any advice about the patches, but I can about the eczema. I grew up with it, and I always use hydrocortisone cream on it. It helps with the itching and the rash. I don't know if the patches will still stick, but you could try. I got mine over the counter at Asda I think. Have fun on your holiday!

Sally - Good luck with the 2ww! I hope it doesn't drive you too crazy. I'm glad it all went so well yesterday. Fingers crossed for your other embryos!

I'm feeling the same. I keep having some pains in my lower tummy area and some back pain. Unless I eat something late at night, I wake up starving when usually I don't need to eat breakfast until later. I'm also really tired. My boobs aren't sore and I haven't felt sick at all though. My mom didn't have any real symptoms when she was pregnant with either my sister or me though. In fact, she was at least 2 months gone with both of us before she found out.

LXP - I think he did. He had to work which was a bit sad, but I bought us a takeaway and made the cheesecake. The cheesecake is so good! I'll see if I put a link to the recipe. https://togetherasfamily.com/no-bake-chocolate-peanut-butter-cheesecake-pie/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=pinterest&utm_campaign=tailwind_tribes&utm_content=tribes

It's really easy to make. It's an American recipe so it's all in cups and teaspoons/tablespoons. Also, it talks about Cool Whip which is just premade whipped cream in a tub. I just buy a thing of double cream and whip it myself. I add icing sugar and vanilla extract to the cream after its whipped.

Srumble - I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I agree with LXP. Focus on your marriage. None of this will have been worth it if your marriage breaks down. Spend some time with your husband and work on building your relationship again.

AFM - One more day to OTD! Fingers crossed!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Mrsmeggypenny thank you so much for that I have printed it off and I'm going to try making it for my Dad's birthday which is on Sunday. For the cream cheese did you use Mascarapone? Also how did you do the base? Good luck for tomorrow xXx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - I forgot about the base. I just buy some Oreos. Put them in a freezer bag with a zipper, and I crush them with a rolling pin. Get the dish you're going to put it in and mix the crushed cookies with some melted butter. I find if you let the butter cool a bit (like five minutes), the cookies stay together better. I use a spoon to spread out the cookies. Just be careful because it can stick to the dish quite a lot. I don't know if using some more butter would help but could be worth trying. 

I use Philadelphia cream cheese. Just make sure it's the larger tub. Otherwise, you'll need two of the smaller tubs. Let me know if you have any other other questions. I love baking and have some really good recipes if anybody ever needs one. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyC76

HannahDaisy - You lucky thing, my Uncle just called and said him and my aunty are going to pride tomorrow, they live literally 1 min walk from the pier the luck sods.

Scumble - Darling this is pulling and my heart and I really feel for you. I sure your marriage will be fine, this IVF lark can be so stressful on any relationship, and I have so many time is this suck want to punch my darling husband in the face. Concentrate on your marriage and everything will fall into place. Your still so young darling you have many years to save if you so wish. Big hugs coming your way xx

Mrsmeggy - I am going to be refreshing this page until i see your post in the morning. Good Luck darling I have literally everything crossed for you xxx

AFM - I got the call from the clinic this morning and sadly our embryos on days 6 were not graded high enough from freezing although they had gone further. Its a little sad but I was kinda guessing this any way as I am 42 in a few weeks so don't have age on my side. That aside I have the two strongest embies on board the mother ship so i hope and pray they want me to be their Mummy, if not.... I'm buying a bloody Farm..FACT!!!


----------



## Woofox37

Mrs Meggy - I’m crossing everything for you for tomorrow! Well done on holding out for test day, i didn’t have any symptoms really either so that means nothing! 

Sally - shame about your other embryos, i felt sad i didnt have any that made it to freeze either but like you say you have 2 excellent ones on board and lets hope you dont need to buy that farm!!! My sister was 45 when she fell pregnant with her son after 8 years of trying and several miscarriages so you still have plenty of time! 

Scrumble - I’m so sorry to hear of your marriage troubles and agree with everyone else that you should put everything into working on that and everything else can wait! As Sally says you are still so young and have youth on your side! 

Ducky - sorry i dont know about the patches hope you get it sorted x


----------



## Natalie90

Hello everyone

Just checking in to see how  your all doing. 

Woofox - A massive congratulations to you.

Sally - Congratulations on being PUPO. Sounds like you have some fab blasts on board. 

Mrsmeggypenny - Wishing you all the luck in the world for OTD tomorrow. 

Scrumble - I’m sorry to hear the trouble your having. I feel sad that your hubby wouldn’t stick around regardless. I hope you can both work things out. 

AFM - I phoned up on Monday to inform the clinic about our BFP and we’ve since received a letter with our review meeting for 21st August. It’ll soon come around quickly and it says it’s with the man who I really like so fingers crossed it is.

We had 2 nights in London earlier this week, it was our first time there and we had a fab time, it was lovely to get away for a bit and I even got to go to the Emma’s Bridgewater Factory on the way home (I’m a big fan). 

Today has been my fiance’s 30th and we’ve had a fab day  

I’m back to work on Monday and will be back to following the Slimming World plan in preparation for the next step which will be a frozen transfer. 

Hope you are all well ladies, sorry if I’ve missed anyone xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi ladies!

I've just done a test. Its a bfp! I really needed a wee and thought I'd be able to go back to sleep afterwards. I was wrong! I did a line test first, and as soon as I saw the second line, I couldn't believe it! I grabbed a digital test, and I'm still in shock. I honestly thought it was going to be a no this whole time, and it's not. 

I feel like I'm in a daze! DH has gone back to sleep, and I really should try to. I'll catch up with everyone later. 

Lots of love to you all!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse76

Mrsmeggypenny that's brilliant news congratulations so pleased for you.  I wouldn't be able to sleep either.  Enjoy x

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Mrsmeggypenny this is the best news to wake up too. Massive congratulations xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - I logged on early hoping that you'd have posted  huge congratulations, how exciting!! Hope you managed to get back to sleep for a little while!

LXP - thank you, I will definitely think of you girls 

Scrumble - so sorry to hear that you're having such a difficult time. I wish you lots of luck on being able to move on through this as a couple and find a solution that makes you both happy.

Sally - wow, what a great place for them to live! We love Brighton. It's a shame that your other embryos didn't get frozen, but the two you transferred sound like great quality ones so fingers crossed!

Natalie - good luck with your next steps. Glad to hear that you had a fun time in London. It's where I'm from and I feel so lucky to have grown up here, so much to do!

AFM - better go and get ready because I haven't packed!


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! So pleased for you!!!!I was the same on Tuesday - woke up so early then no way i was getting back to sleep! Hubby couldn’t either as I wouldn’t stop talking! Hope you have a good day today, are you working?

Hannahdaisy - have fun and don’t forget the sun cream, its gonna be a scorcher! 

Natalie - thank you ! And I’m glad you had a lovely time in London! I have been doing weight watchers but they dont allow you to follow it when pregnant so i think I’m going to go back to slimming world too. I’m not trying to lose weight just want to keep healthy. Slimming World is pretty easy to follow isn’t it, ive never felt hungry or deprived on that diet but it was a few years ago i did it. 

AFM - i was supposed to go to Spain next week with my husband and sister and her family but i think we’re gonna go somewhere in the UK instead. I know you can fly but i don’t want to risk it so early. We have a holiday booked in October do you think that will be ok? We shall probably go to Devon next week with my other sister and her family, if the weather is this good who needs to go abroad! Thank crunchie it’s Friday - enjoy the weekend ladies xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Mrsmeggy - WHOOOHOOOOOO      Congratulations darling on being official up the duff    I knew you would get a BFP, I just had a great feeling.  So happy for you, I really am    xxxx

Woofox - I was a little sad about them too, but we donated them to science and hopefully they can help loads of other couples have a family, just like the people who have done the same with their embryo's for us to try and be successful.  My sister was 44 when she had my Twin Niece's through IVF so I know I not out yet, just dont know if I could, but lets hope we don't come to that and that these babies are snuggling in xxx  Oooo Holiday, I need one of those.  Me personally I won't fly at all throughout pregnancy (If I get preggers)  My friend flew to Ibiza and lost her baby early in the pregnancy and she has never forgiven herself and it's just always stuck in my mind.  We have come this far to get pregnant through all the Aches and Pains.  The countries will always be there.  But that's my honest opinion and everyone is different xx

Natalie - I am so please that your moving forward so quickly, the 21st is only around the corner and will be here before you know it.  London is a Beautiful City, I only live in Essex so im always up town, Love It and I still love to do all the sight seeing too. I am glad you had such a lovely time hun  xx

Impulse - How are you darling? xx

LXP - How are you coping? xx

HannahDaisy-  They have the most  beautiful place house there.  They never had children, they did try but back in the 70's it was hard, so now they live the life of a king and queen.  I love visiting them as they have so many beautiful vegan restaurants around Terra a Terra being my favourite in the world. But myself and hubby never leave the next day without a massive hangover lol xx  Have a great day today xxx

Sooo last night at the stoke of midnight, myself and hubby were woken up by this god awful crash and then another just seconds later.  We live in a quite back street with no through roads, but some how a drunk driver had veered of the road and not only smashed into my husbands car but our neighbours car too. The whole bloody street woke up as it's always so quiet where we live.  I called the police whilst my hubby got the mans car keys but it looks like he has written off not only his car but my husbands too      we had to wait for the car to be moved before we could go back to bed around 4:30am.  So tired xx


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny- A huge congratulations, seeing those with BFP’s really does give me so much hope. You so deserve this, exciting times. 

Sally - How awful, hope you can get sorted with the car soon. Hope they’ve manage to arrest the drunk driver! I need to visit Essex one day. 

I guess I can’t dwell on it because we did everything we were told. I could cry and cry but it won’t change anything so we have to move on and try again. It’s a difficult journey but it’s one that will be totally worth it for all of us I’m sure.

Woofox - Yes I love Slimming World, I’ve lost 7 stones. I still have a stone to go but i’ll get there. It’s really hard to shift the last bit but like you say you don’t feel deprived at all on the plan. 

xx


----------



## Bossy

Just a quick one to say congratulations to Mrsmeggy!!! Ohh I just new it honey, I knew it was a positive for you, I had that feeling all along! I'm so so very happy for my EC buddy xx 

I'll do personals later because I'm at a music festival for a few days and it's madness! Big Lovell to you all


----------



## LXP

I don't suppose you are at Wilderness Bossy are you? I live in the next village on, and it is an amazing festival - although sadly not going this year. Have fun which ever festival you are at! 

Sally I must be honest I am struggling this time round. Due to my low AMH I am already looking at alternative clinics - my hubby told me off and said this cycle will work - I am not so sure. I have been having discomfort yesterday and today and I am so scared it is AF. I hope you are able to get some rest today following last night, and that your hubby is able to get compensation for his car. 

Does it feel real yet Mrsmeggypenny xx


----------



## Molly87

Wow so much has happened since I last logged on! Congratulations on all the BFPs. Amazing news! 

Things are moving quickly with my FET. I’m having a natural one so will start to monitor ovulation from tomorrow which is day 9! Hoping for transfer around 3rd week of August. So excited!!

xx


----------



## Ducky1

Mrsmeggypenny- congratulations! That is such good news, you must be over the moon!

Molly87- that’s fab! Natural cycle sounds so much better compared to medicated, less waiting and less messing around with your body with drugs! 

AFM- not much to add. 5dpt and going a big mad. Had cramping day 3, settling by day 4pt. Boobs have gotten really sore in last 2 days. It’s probably just the progesterone messing with me, trying not to read too much into it and be disappointed later... x


----------



## SallyC76

HI Ladies, 

Natalie - Deffo Come to Essex, if you do make sure you let me know xx

Bossy - How you doing darling? 5 more days for us   

LXP - Come on darling, chin up.  How are you feeling today?  I have been uncomfortable the last couple of days and we had out EC on the same day, so lets both take that as a Positive sign that it will work for us xx

Molly - What great news hun.  It will soon be here xx

Ducky - My little POAS Buddy.  I have been feeling the same, but my Boobs have hurt since DR.  It is mental this 2ww xxx

AFM - Hubby took me out for the day shopping yesterday to Lakeside which was just what I needed. Had some yummy lunch at Wagamama's, then popped to our local pub as I said to hubby he was allowed a beer (He was so happy lol). Got home and chilled all evening Perfect.  Friday and Saturday I was sort of getting really low Ovulation type pains? then Friday night just before bed and then yesterday morning I had what felt like a stitch in my left side, not low down but at the front of my tummy in between by hip bone and rib cage  Had sort of pressure pulling down there, am I going mad?  then yesterday Oh My (TMI ALERT)  I got the Farts really bad, my husband was cracking up, I was having to find quiet places to crack them off whilst we was shopping. At the pub,  It got so bad at the pub, that I just said to my friends i'm not gonna keep getting up a going to the Loo, so they just said you carry on girl you crack em off there, so I did lol, thank god we was sitting outside  .  Also had a runny nose and stuffy ears. This has all calmed down today.  I am hoping these are positive signs? This is going to be my 1st cycle where I actually test on my actual OTD and not before, I am usually testing by now so i am going slightly crazy not knowing   

I hope your all well.

Love and Babydust my lovelies xxxx


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - wow well done on the 7 stone weight loss, that’s incredible! 

Lxp -stay positive, it only takes one. Don’t think about it not working unless it doesn’t work. For now you need to focus all your energy on believing it will work. A girl on my clinic ******** page recommended I watch The Secret before this cycle I don’t know if you have seen it ? It’s like a documentary about positive thinking, the law of attraction etc. It’s a bit cheesy but did turn my mindset around to focusing on what I want,  to what I don’t want.  Give it a go x I also read a lot of Louise Hay before this cycle, the main one ‘you can heal your life’ has anyone read it? She cured herself from cancer by positive thinking alone. Sorry went off on a tangent but I found these have really helped change my view on the whole fertility journey. How are you feeling today ?

Molly - that’s brilliant that things are moving so quickly. That’s not long at all, how exciting x

Ducky -hopefully those are good signs !

Sally - I can’t belive that about your husbands car, omg! Glad that didn’t hurt anyone. The farts story made me laugh a lot! Mine have been rather toxic these last few days lol! How are you finding the PIO injections? 

AFM -not much to report. Had a nice time watching my friends get drunk yesterday for a mates 40th in Clapham ! I drove so I didn’t have to stay for too long and made an excuse as to why I was driving as I’ve only told my two closest friends, and family. Going for a walk with hubby today hopefully when it cools down a bit later. Used to do a lot of boot camp and exercise before I started this cycle but I don’t think it’s advisable now so trying to think what exercise is safe and as yet it’s just been walking. Trying to eat healthily too but sometimes I feel so hungry!happy Sunday!


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - That’s fab news that everything is moving quickly. What does the natural cycle involve? We’ve got our review appt on 21st so will know more about the route we will follow for our frozen transfer then

Woofox - I follow a lady online who is now pregnant with twins through ivf and she recommends watching the secret, apparently it’s on Netflix so I’m going to watch it at some point. The lady who’s cured herself from cancer sounds fab. 

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - Well Friday nights one made me cry, which is a first, but I think I was quite emotional also I think I told hubby to do it where a bruise was already there but deep down and couldn't see it on the skin surface and then last night's one was interesting... When Hubby pulled the needle out I squirted bloody he screamed I nearly fainted lol.  It doesn't help that I am on Blood Thinners.  Hubby said he defiantly didn't see blood when he drew the syringe back before injecting me so maybe once again he hit an old bruise that bled.  It hurts today a little.  How are you getting on with them hun? xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Thank you so so much everyone! I never managed to go back to sleep, and I think I was mainly running on adrenaline that day. I did have to work on Friday, and it was ok. We've decided that I'm going to stay until I can get my mat leave and then hand in my notice. I've always to be a stay at home mom anyway.

Molly - That's great news! You must be very excited to be starting again so soon. 

Ducky - I think that's the best way to do it. Progesterone has a lot to answer for in my opinion. 

Sally - I'm glad you and your husband are ok! Shame about his car. 

Looking back, all of the wind I had was one of my first symptoms. Hoping it's a good sign for you. Although, it is just one of the many things progesterone is responsible for. 

Sorry to hear that the injections are giving you a hard time right now. 

Woofox - I am absolutely starving pretty much all the time! I think I'm going to have to start having smaller meals more often because I am way too hungry by the time meal times come around. I do find, though, that I'm not able to eat as much. I'm sure we'll figure out. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Mrsmeggypenny we have just eaten your cheesecake and it's amazing! 5


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Happy birthday to your dad!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87

Just got my peak fertility on my ovulation test! Completely shocked as thought this was too soon!! Transfer should be in around 6 days! 

Natalie - the natural FET is simply just monitor ovulation at home with a Clearblue test and as soon as you get the static smiley face, which I got today, you call the clinic and they arrange transfer in 6 days (to mirror where the 5 day blast would be up to). It’s as simple as that! No medication at all - not even the dreaded pessaries afterwards! xx


----------



## Ducky1

Molly- OMG that’s so fast! I seriously regretted switching from natural to medicated earlier in this cycle. I was just so nervous so soon after ectopic that my cycles would be messed up. As it turns out, a few hours after the teach appt where we switched cycle types- I started getting ovulation pains and had the peak fertility on clear blue! Just so typical isn’t it? But I decided that fate had dictated I will have medicated and if it gives me a BFP then I’ll be happy with that. The pessaries and patches are a right pain though!! 

Good luck with your transfer, hope this is your golden cycle. Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Got back from Brighton last night so just catching up 

Woofox - I flew when I was 14/15 weeks pregnant last summer, all the way to New York! My midwife said it was fine, just to make sure I wore the compression socks and walked around often on the plane. It was all ok, just found it a bit harder to get comfy because I felt like I couldn't curl up as much as I normally would. Could've done with business or first class and a bed to lay down on, but alas, we are not that well off haha.

Sally - yes, I've noticed lots of vegan places there. Oh wow, there are some amazing houses around Brighton. My partner wants to live by the sea in a few years and I asked about Brighton but she said no because she loves it as a holiday place and if we lived there it wouldn't be exciting anymore! Haha, I have spent many a morning/afternoon in Brighton with a hangover. I did slightly this time, but since having Fin I'm such a lightweight so I take it much easier than I used to. Need to build my tolerance back up again! What horrible news about your car, really not what you need 

Molly - glad to hear you've had a positive experience so far with the natural FET. Hoping that's what we'll be able to do with my frozen blasts next year. Sounds so much simpler and more relaxed!

Mrsmeggy - hope you're doing well  have you booked a scan?

AFM - got back from Brighton last night. Was definitely a different Pride this year with our little one in tow, but very special being able to have him there. I've been speaking to a member of this board since I joined and I met her and her partner there too so that was lovely to finally meet. My partner's mum looked after Fin late at night and we went out on Friday and Saturday to have some cocktails so that was good. Was also exciting to see Britney Spears at Pride, loved her through my childhood!
Hate to say it and I'll probably regret it, but we've both said that after all of the sunshine in Devon and such a hot weekend in Brighton we're kind of over the hot weather for a bit! A bit fed up of being hot and sweaty! 32c in London today though so nothing is changing yet!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - That's such great news! Fingers crossed this is your time!

Hannah - Yes, I'm fine. I have a scan booked with my clinic for 22 August. It sounds like you had a lot of fun at Pride! I think when you're out in the heat all day, it's different than when you take breaks from it every so often. Once you've had a few days, I'm sure you'll enjoy the sunshine again. 

Woofox - I just have a quick question.  I know you've told your clinic, but have you told your GP yet? I don't know whether to go ahead and call now or wait until after my scan at the clinic. What are you doing?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ugh, I wrote a message and then managed to leave the page before posting it!

Mrsmeggy - yep, I think you're right. If we were at work we'd be feeling like we were missing out on the sunshine. Think we just need a little break. Early pregnancy tiredness was like nothing I'd ever felt before! I needed naps every day and if I didn't get to have one I felt awful. I also got terrible headaches in the early weeks. I often used to get in from work and have a little sleep while my partner made dinner. Hope the time goes quickly before your scan  also, I told my GP the same day as I got my BFP because I didn't know what I was supposed to do and I think I read to do that online. Was a bit of a waste of time to be honest. They just gave me a referral to give to the reception so that they could make me a midwife appointment. I think most hospitals let you self-refer from 6 weeks though on their websites.


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - the lady who I saw on social media who recommended the secret was pregnant with twins too so maybe its the same lady.

Sally - ouch! I haven’t cried yet with the injections but as i get more bruised and have less space to inject it might happen! Ive been fine with them, hubby is a pro now lol! 

Molly - wow thats so soon, how exciting!

Hannahdaisy - glad you enjoyed Pride! Good to know you did such a long flight with no problems, hopefully ill be ok for Spain in October then! 

MrsMeggy - I’m glad you asked about telling the GP as i wanted to know that too. I think ill call my doctor tomorrow and ask what the procedure is as like Hannah said, Ive heard actually making a GP appointment is pointless so ill ask the receptionist I think ! Your scan is the day after mine !!!! 

AFM -  nothing to report really i dont really feel a lot at all. Few twinges here and there. does anyone know if its ok to get hair highlighted at this stage? Am in major need of getting my roots done! Zz


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - yep, I just found it hard to get comfortable but I imagine it'd be much easier with a shorter flight. Yeah, hopefully I'll become pregnant again in the future and next time I think I'll just self-refer on the hospital website instead. In terms of dying hair, I definitely did mine while I was pregnant and I'm sure I just read that you should make sure that you're in a ventilated space. I did mine at home and made sure I had the bathroom window open. Please don't just take my word for it though! Not sure if they'd advise waiting until you reach a certain stage of pregnancy or anything.


----------



## SallyC76

Molly - What amazing News, so happy that everything is happening so quickly for you hun xxx

HannahDaisy - So pleased you had a fab time at Pride.  My Aunty & Uncle said it was fun and a few of my friends, I wished I could have gone with them TBH.  Oh Lord if you moved to Brighton you would always feel like your on holiday I know my Aunty & Uncle do and they have been there some 40 Years, I suppose it does help that they have no money worries so they can go out literally every night lol, there like 60 going on 25, even when they come and stay with us we are always up till 5am drinking champagne, wine and whiskey    

MrsMeggy, How's our little Mumma?  just think in a few months you can give your job the middle finger and get all the money out of them whilst on Maternity Leave and then drop them on their . Mwhahaha (Evil Laugh)  xxx

Woofox - Our other Mumma how are you?  No No No Do not get your hair bleached or dyed at all throughout pregnancy hun as the harsh chemicals go straight in to the blood stream, I really would not run the risk.  My hairdresser sais she would never dye a pregnant ladies hair and my clinic tell you NOT TO DO IT.  How light is your hair compared to your root?  I use Vegan products on mine from Manic Panic and you can use these as they are completely Plant Based with no chemicals. xxx

how is everyone else? xx

AFM - So I was experiencing from Saturday like the Metallic taste in my mouth, extreme tiredness, and also my gums and teeth were sore to the point I had to take some Paracetamol, but I know there is nothing wrong as I only see my dentist the other week and she said my teeth were fine.  Today I have woken up and it's my due date for my period and I am always on time and I feel like my body is trying to make this come, all symptoms have gone and now I really have a bad feeling were not going to get the result we want on Friday   Im feeling very deflated today to say the least
xxxx


----------



## Ducky1

Mrsmeggypenny & woofox- any pregnancy symptoms yet? How are you feeling?

Hannahdaisy- amazing you got to see Britney Spears perform! 

LXP- how are you managing on 2WW

Sally- don’t give up hope, I think our bodies play tricks on us like crazy during 2WW. I’ve obsessively googled enough during the last 2WW to know that some people have symptoms and a BFP, some have none and a BFP, some have symptoms that go away and then still have a BFP, some have symptoms and a BFN. There is honestly no way to tell if it’s worked or not until you test at OTD! X


----------



## Woofox37

Ducky - I’m feeling fine, How about you Meggypenny?

Sally - i totally agree with Ducky. In my 2ww I was positive one minute, negative the next! Two nights before OTD i was convinced it hadn’t worked but the night before i was positive again! I’m sure all the hormones and meds we are on play tricks on us! Stay positive !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - Did you call your surgery? What did they say? My clinic tried to get me in on the 21st, but I'm at work all day. I only work part time so thought it would be better to wait until my day off. 

According to What to Expect When You're Expecting, it says to ask your healthcare provider about dyeing your hair. However, some experts say to wait until you're past the first trimester. 

Sally - I'm really excited to hand in my notice and know that I'll still get paid my mat leave. I've already worked out that the earliest I can start it is 20 January. 

Try not to get too discouraged. I really thought I was going to have a bfn for the majority of my 2ww, and it wasn't. 

Ducky - I'm feeling ok. Thank you for asking! 

AFM - Like Woofox said, I've not had too many symptoms. DH and I were watching TV just now, and I fell asleep without even trying. My boobs are also really sore after I take off my bra. I don't usually have that except for right before my period, and I haven't had any bleeding or spotting since the day of transfer. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Ahh that’s good to know. Not sure which route they will suggest for us with AF arriving quite early and I have PCOS. 

Did you buy the ovulation clear blue tracker or do they supply it? We have our review appt on 21st so we shall see. Yours has come round so fast eeeek. Do you think I need to prep anything for the review appt? It’s our first.

Woofox - Is the lady called Fopperholic? 

Sally - Keep positive for Friday, I’m wishing you all the best. Ducky is right, everyone is so different.


----------



## Woofox37

Natialie - the lady I’m talking about was on my clinic social media page .....good luck at your review appointment. 

Mrs eggy - I called my doctor and they said I had to make an appointment (which I did) and the go will then refer me to the midwives who will deal with me from then on. I have heard on other pages that it can take a while to get a midwife appointment as there is a wait so I’ve booked my gp appointment for next week just to be on the safe side. Not going to risk getting my hair dyed. Have booked in for a cut that’ll do for now then will look into the products Sally mentioned x

Have a good day all x


----------



## Bossy

Hey lovely ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know I'm thinking of you all and still reading all your updates but don't have time to post too much. Our holiday is great so far, that music festival was insane, Armin van Buuren played for 7 hours,  I'm a massive fan 😁  on Friday I'm throwing a surprise birthday party for dh so that should be fun! 

Hope everyone is well , big hug xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - I had such sore boobs during early pregnancy too. Worst I ever felt them was when I wore a strapless bra a few times and took it off, ouch! 

Woofox - it was the same with our GP and the midwife appointments. I booked in the same day as my early scan (6w4d) and didn't get an appointment until I was about 10 weeks I think, then I was worried that my nuchal scan would be delayed. Definitely better to book in early I would say.

Bossy - that sounds fun. 7 hours, wow!! Hope the surprise party goes well


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I called my GP today, and they gave me a number to call to self refer and make an appointment with a midwife. I told her it's an IVF pregnancy, and she booked me in a week earlier than usual so I have an appointment on 31 August. 

Bossy - I'm so glad you're having a good holiday! Good luck with the surprise party! I hope you have lots of fun!

Hannah - I don't think I'll take the risk of a strapless bra. At least not for right now. 

AFM - I don't know whether or not to be concerned. I was having some symptoms. Fatigue being the worst of them, and they seem to be fading a bit now. I'm still tired but not as much as I was. I was starving at meal times, and now I'm not really. I might have to go out to the corner shop later and see if they have pregnancy tests and do one in the morning. I just feel like I need a little bit of reassurance one way or the other. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Hannah - I’m glad I’ve made the appointment early then, hopefully it’ll all work out right timewise.

Mrsmeggy - I felt similar a few days ago, I do wonder if it’s just because of everything we have been through to get to this stage that we feel more worried about it not working out. I have to confess I bought a test this morning and did it just for reassurance so I don’t blame you! But that could get a but addictive. I’m sure it’s fine but go for it if it gives you peace of mind. I have read of symptoms coming and going so hopefully it’s just that.

AFM - I’ve had a few twinges in my abdomen today but nothing out of the ordinary. My belly is really fat which I know is more than likely the progesterone making me bloat. One more day of work then I’m looking forward to a few days off ! Xx


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - Why don't you book a private Early Pregnancy Scan, I know It's more money, but I think you have probably spent enough on this cycle so £100.00 May not break the bank lol plus you can have it at 6 weeks?  I hope you have a lovely few days off and let me know if you need any help with the hair dye xx

MrsMeggy.  Deffo do a test to put your mind at ease but everything will be fine hun xx

Bossy - So pleased your  having a lovely holiday.  I bet you can't wait for the surprise party tomorrow? xx

How are all you other lovelies? xxx

AFM - Well it's deffo gonna be bad news tomorrow, tested yesterday and this morning on a First Response Test and they were both BFN. We will test tomorrow just to follow protocol and hubby is taking the day off and he is taking me out up to London and we intend to drink copious amounts of Alcohol and then have a drunken Chinese in Soho.  My darling hubby said that we are not going to give up and will go again soon, maybe do another go with my Egg's or maybe DE?  I have  had my tears last night and this morning which I am surprised didn't wake the neighbours up! I think the  hardest bit is telling our friends and family as everyone has been routing for us and praying.. Do you call them? Do you send a text saying we just don't want to talk about it at the moment? I don't know?  

I hope you ladies have a wonderful day.

Much Love

Sally xxxx


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - I’m so sorry to hear this but you never know tomorrow you could get the line ........tomorrow is OTD I take it? I’m glad you have done your crying and are looking forward to a great drunken day tomorrow, it sounds lovely and just what you need. Still sending positive vibes that tomorrow’s test will be positive though. How many days past transfer is that ? I’m glad to her you are not giving up and your hubby is on board with that too. That’s brilliant. You will get there. Xxx I would probably tell family / friends you don’t want to talk about it and you’ll be in touch when you’re ready xxx it’s so hard  sending you so much love and big hugs xxxx


----------



## Bossy

Oh dear Sally I'm so sorry to hear it's a bfn I had so much hope for you, those blastos sounded great quality but I really like you're attitude and your hubby is right,  you can't give up and I'm sure you will succeed! Really hope we can all stay in touch with each other and follow all the journeys! Drinking tomorrow sounds like the best idea ever and I would do exactly the same, go crazy xx as for family I don't have any advice because usually we're not telling anyone except our parents and that's it and I just tell them it's a negative and don't want to talk about it.. big hug and love xx 

Molly you're going ahead so quickly, how exciting! Fingers crossed for you xx

Thank you ladies for your good thoughts,  so far I'm having a great time and the weather is lovely over here,  30°C and sunny all day long xx I've been having some period type pain yesterday and today but I'm guessing it's because I'm ovulating.. thinking of you all! Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy and Woofox - I think doing a couple more tests isn't too bad. Sometimes you just need that extra bit of reassurance. Due to Amazon delivering later than my OTD I had to go and buy more tests from the shops so I had spare ones once they arrived and I used them at little intervals before my early scan. I was also a bit naughty and bought the CB digital ones too because I wanted to see it go up to 3+ weeks, even though I know people say they're so unreliable and cause worry! Couldn't help myself.

Sally - so, so sorry to hear that it sounds like it'll be a BFN. I love that your husband has said you won't give up though because there is always a way. Drinking copious amounts in the meantime sounds like a great plan to me and exactly what I would be doing!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Oh Sally, I'm so sorry to hear that. I was really hoping it would work for you. Definitely go out with hubby and drink. It was my plan. Your hubby sounds amazing and like he has a great attitude! Don't worry about your friends and family. You and hubby take some time together, and you can reach out to everyone else when the time is right. 

Woofox - I just feel like some of the symptoms I've been experiencing aren't as strong. I'm still having the occasional twinge and cramp, but it was a near constant ache before. The fatigue isn't as strong either, and my boobs aren't as sore. Hubby just keeps telling me not to worry so I'm just counting down the days until our scan. In the meantime, I'm going to buy some more tests and do them whenever I need the reassurance. I did a digital one today, and it came up positive. I felt like it took longer than the original test, but that could be because I was anxious and watching closely. Just need to try to stay calm and relax. 

Bossy - It sounds like you're having an amazing holiday! Enjoy all that nice weather for us! It's starting to cool down over here. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - glad youre having a lovely holiday x 

Hannahdaisy - ive done a couple of tests since test day and i will most likely do more like you did at intervals until the 7 week scan! Like you say, it’s reassurance! 

MrsMeggy - I have read on other sites about women having symptoms coming and going so i imagine its fine. Do the digital tests come up quicker the higher the HCG then? I’ve only done one of those on OTD so I’m not sure.......maybe they always take some time to give the result. Get the line ones then you can be reassured when you see it appear straight away. Try not to worry x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I don't know if the result comes up quicker in the digital tests. I'm definitely planning on getting some more line tests this weekend. I'd like to see the lines getting darker too. 

I don't think DH is really worried. He said earlier that I seem as tired as I was a few days ago to him so maybe I'm just getting used to the feeling. I'm trying not to worry, but it's hard! 

Anyway, how are you feeling?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Mrsmeggy - yes that’s true. You may be just be getting used to it. I’m ok, definitely feeling more tired than normal, bit constipated today! in fact it’s way past my bedtime already so tea and bed for me! Let me know how you get on with the tests over the weekend. Xx


----------



## Mochashosh

Sally, so sorry to hear your news.  I think re. telling people, just do it when you're ready and if they nag you, either don't answer or ask for some space.  That's what I do.  Also we barely tell anyone to avoid precisely that problem, but we still have a friend who rings 2 or 3 times a day.  She's trying to be helpful but I really DON'T want to talk, so when I see her number I don't answer.  

I hope it's just a delayed implantation, which I had on Round 2, but even if not, you still have options. But definitely take the time to be sad and angry.  I was a hideous ball of rage for 2-3 days after my BFN.

I'd join you in London for commiserations, but I'm not there at the moment.  Maybe we'll paint the town another time - hopefully with celebrations.

Thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Thank you Ladies, your all so wonderful.  Sadly it was a BFN again this morning.  I will be sticking around with you lot though, i want to continue your journey's with you all.

We have a massive Circle of friends and they are all more like family and their support through the whole process has been amazing.  I didn't think they would remember that today was my OTD but they all did and most have sent a message saying good luck and I have told them already the sad news, they are as gutted as me and Lee and it is so humbling that we have such beautiful caring friends so telling them the news wasn't so bad after all. xxx

Right Im off to get ridiculously Drunk...Watch This Space xxxxxx

Love and Luck my Beauties xxxx


----------



## Ducky1

Sally- I’m so sorry to hear about your news, was really hoping for a positive result. Go get drunk and enjoy a fab Chinese with your wonderful hubby! 

AFM- tested positive today! Still early days to say if this pregnancy is viable (or even in the right place), but feels different to last time with the ectopic. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. X


----------



## LXP

Ducky that is amazing news!!!!! Massive congratulations xXx


----------



## Natalie90

Sally - I’m sorry to hear your sad news, it’s gutting isn’t it but after all the tears all we can do is move on, stay positive and try again. Your time will come as will everyone’s, I truly believe that. You go and enjoy yourself now with your hubby  

Ducky - Big congratulations to you, amazing news. 

AFM - Gosh I’ve had a bit of a upsetting time these last few days. It’s actually nothing compared to what we’ve all been through but I’ve been a bit emotional.

I had a return to work meeting with my manager on Monday and because I’ve been off for more than 8 days I’ve hit a trigger for which I have received a warning letter.  I’ve subsequently been invited to an unsatisfactory attendance meeting this coming Monday. I knew it was coming but the more and more I’ve thought about it, the more I feel it’s time to be honest with her. My 2 sicknesses were both pre planned so I’ve been pretty annoyed about it. 

I’ve said that I will only disclose if it isn’t recorded anywhere and if it is kept private and confidential. Basically I don’t want anyone finding out because it is really private to me. My Manager said that she will need to go away and confirm with HR as she doesn’t want me to tell her if that isn’t the case. There is a process to follow and she doesn’t agree with the  silly process. It’s aimed at tackling those who are repeatedly off and she has said she knows I’m not someone who is off a lot at all.

Anyway I’ve told her that I have looked at our sickness policies and have found that I am entitled to special leave and that there is a mention of discretion for the treatment I have had. She must be twigging at what it is surely. However, she really has respected my privacy and the only question she has asked me a few months back is ‘was it a shock’, so I really don’t know what she’s thinking I’ve had done?

My Manager has now gone away to seek some advice so I’ve left the ball in her court. I feel a lot better for it and she said she is pleased I’ve spoke to her. I don’t like hiding things but it’s probably for the best and it will be a weight lifted. 

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Ducky - That's great news! I'm so happy for you! Fingers crossed it's not ectopic. Have you booked your scan yet?

Natalie - I'm so sorry you're having to deal with work stuff on top of everything else! It sounds like you're handling it well even if you are emotional (which is completely understandable). I know you've said that the time off was preplanned. Did you take it as sick leave or holiday? If so, I don't understand why you're being called out for being off work. If you're on sick leave or holiday, surely that's not something they can discipline you for. I would speak to your GP and ask for a sick note for those days as well. I'm sure they can give you one saying you were having mental health days (which I'm sure we all could have used at some point in this process).  It sounds like you're a good employee, and your manager is doing the best she can for you. I hope it all goes ok. Also check if your company has an IVF policy. You might be able to use it retrospectively which might mean you don't have to be disciplined at all. Good luck!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Sally - I’m so sorry, I’m really pleased you are staying positive though and most importantly not giving up! You will get there, i know it! I really felt positive for you so I’m sad and shocked for you. But on the plus side you can get drunk - have a fab time and have a few drinks for me will you!!!!!!!Great to hear how supportive your friends are, that makes a massive difference. Definitely stay in touch x 

Ducky - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So happy for you, enjoy your day today bet you cant believe it!!

Natalie - I’m so sad to hear you’ve had added stress to deal with from your workplace. Glad you spoke up and feel better for it, sounds like it will get sorted but how annoying and unnecessary!


----------



## SallyC76

Thanks Ladies for all your words xx
Well Yesterday didn't go as planned.  It started to rain so hard here in Essex that we simply could not go up to London, so we ended up at a Nice Restaurant near us and had some amazing red wine, food and some cocktails after, then we braved our Local Pub where not just a few of the group that we Socialise with was there but about 25 Of them turned up.  I was a little bit worried that they would keep going on but they didn't they just kissed and hugged both myself and lee and carried on as normal which was a relief.  It turned out to be a great night and staggered home with a Chinese in hand around Midnight.xx

Ducky - Once again a massive Congratulations darling   xx

Natalie - Sorry to hear that your having a bit of a crappy time with work. xx

Mochashosh - Yes let's paint the town red.  Are you thinking of any new clinics at all?  xx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

xxx


----------



## LXP

As feared it's a BFN. My hubby said he is going to stay home and not go to the cricket so he can take me for a roast and large glass of wine! TBH I just want the world to swallow me up....


----------



## SallyC76

LXP - Darling I am so so sorry.  It's is so hard isn't it.  Will you try again hun?  Enjoy that big fat roast and wine xxx


----------



## Molly87

LXP and Sally - I am so sorry, it’s such an awful feeling. Hope you enjoyed your wine! Things start to look better after a bit of time and you can focus on trying again if that’s what you choose to do. 

Natalie - I’m sorry you are having such an awful time at work. I have found being honest with my manager such a relief! I’ve had 21 days sick for IVF this year but they are just ignoring any sickness trigger as they know the reason. In fact at the last cycle I told my whole team and that was such a relief (not that I’m saying you should do that!). My team are all really close and everyone has been understanding and helping out with my work. 

On your follow up you just need to know what went wrong. I suspect they will say nothing and that it was just bad luck! At least you have frozen ones to try. I think with non medicated you have to have regular cycles and ovulate regularly. It’s the first choice at Liverpool but I’m not sure it is elsewhere! 

AFM - just found out my embryo survived the thaw and transfer is at 11! Fingers crossed this is third time lucky. xx


----------



## LXP

Thank you for your kind works ladies. I'm already feeling a bit better after a snooze although have a banging head from the stress and I assume AF coming. 

Good luck Molly fingers crossed for third time lucky xxx keep us posted xx


----------



## Molly87

Ducky sorry I didn’t congratulate you! That’s amazing news!

So I’m officially PUPO again! OTD 23rd August. xx


----------



## Natalie90

LXP - I’m so sorry to hear, hope you are feeling okay as can be. Enjoy your roast, my mouth is watering thinking about it.

Mrsmeggypenny - I took it as sickness instead of leave, I’m never off sick so I kinda thought why should I use my holidays. I provided a 2 weeks sick note from the hospital which stated ‘post operation’. If I’m off again they’ll get another sick note, I’m not going to use my holidays if I’m signed off. I spoke to my GP before the ivf to make him aware, I said I needed to know that if I needed more time that he’d provide a sick note. I just needed that reassurance because I didn’t know how I was going to feel, anyway he’s happy to provide a sick note for whatever, he said we can put any reason on there. Hope your okay? 

Sally - It sounds like you had a nice meal and drinks. That’s nice that your friends were there for you but that they didn’t go on. What’s done is done. Keep positive.

Molly - I have PCOS so I’m thinking that the none medicated route may not be an option but I’m not sure. I’d need to properly track ovulation, I’m going to get one of those trackers. Did you say you had to buy your own?  I feel like I do ovulate but I’m not 100% sure. 

I know what you mean about relief, I feel some relief already and I haven’t even told her the exact reason yet. I definitely won’t be telling my team but I know what you mean. 

Congratulations on being officially PUPO, are you taking some time off to relax?

Woofox - Thank you.

Xx


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - I’m so sorry about your bfn. Nothing i say will make it better but thinking of you - enjoy the roast and the wine it sounds lovely x 

Molly - congratulations on being Pupo - keep us posted xx

AFM - ive had a traumatic weekend! We went to Devon yesterday supposedly for a few days but we’re back home already, for a few reasons! The main one being that i had a tiny bit of red spotting yesterday afternoon (after a 6 hour journey due to traffic). Not loads but a few tiny pinprick specks on the tissue paper after wiping. Then nothing, then a bit more of the same a few hours later before bed. I’ve had nothing since and no cramps - a few twinges but I was having them before anyway and wouldn’t say they were painful or concerning in the slightest. So I felt the break would be ruined as i couldnt relax and wanted to be at home in case it happened again. It was also torrential rain there and we got no sleep due to a million seagulls squawking above our hotel all night long. Hubby was also feeling anxious (he suffers from time to time) and that was making me stressed too so we drove home this morning, got home 10,30am and I slept until 3pm! I think it was right to come home as i feel more relaxed here. No more signs of spotting at all but it has concerned me and I’m wondering if i should get an early scan or wait another week for my clinic one. I’ll call the clinic tomorrow just not sure a scan will help so early in the game.............this is a scary old journey x


----------



## LXP

Woofox I'm sorry about the spotting I would call your early pregnancy unit at your local hospital. When I had my MCs not that you are having one, they were really good and scanned me on the nhs. You have to be 6 weeks though. Good luck and I hope the spotting doesn't come back xx 

AFM just had chateaubriand and a large glass of red!


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - thanks, I’m only 5 weeks 5 days so i dont think they’ll scan me. Will see what my clinic say in the morning. Loving the sound of chateaubriand and large glass of red! Xxx


----------



## SallyC76

Woofox - Go to your local EPAU and they will be able to check that your cervix is still closed hun xxx


LXP - Only 1 glass of wine


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been around much but I'm still on holiday back home with my family and it's so lovely,  we are having such a nice time after everything I've been through..
I'm having my follow up appointment after the hyperstimulation next Monday which will also be my pre treatment ultrasound for Gennet. AF should be here next week and I'll start the Fet protocol.

Ducky oh I'm so very happy to hear about your Bfp,  congratulations!! How are you feeling? Xx

Mrsmeggy how are you feeling? Everything ok? Is the anxiety settling down now? Xx

Sally I just love how optimistic and lovely you are! You're such a colourful person, love to have you around! Have you thought about when will you try again? Xx

Woofox that sounds so scared but it's a very good sign that the spotting stopped! How are you know? You must have been so worried, thinking of you xx

Lxp I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn that's exactly what I do after every single failed cycle, I drown myself in alcohol) hope you are feeling better honey,  big hug 

Molly congratulations again on being Pupo,  so exticing xx

Natalie how are you? What an awful situation at work but at least now things are clearer and you got that out of the way and you can concentrate on your ivf journey 

Hope I didn't forget anyone,  thinking of you all xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn. I hope you enjoyed the roast and glass of wine as much as you could. 

Molly - Congrats on being PUPO!

Natalie - If you have a sick note from your doctor, how can they discipline you for being off? I'm sorry, but it just doesn't make sense to me. Hopefully, your manager will figure that out and call the whole thing off. You don't need that happening ever. 

Woofox - That sounds super scary! You made the right call by going home. My clinic have said that spotting is normal, and I should only be concerned if I'm having a lot of bleeding and/or severe abdominal pain. Hopefully, it's nothing to worry about. Maybe the 6 hour trip was just a bit too much? On an information leaflet from my clinic, they said if I do any travelling to get out of the car every couple of hours and walk around a bit. 

Ducky - How exciting to be starting your FET so soon! Good luck for your appointment!

AFM - I'm feeling ok. I guess I'm just one of the ones who's going to have very few symptoms. I did a test yesterday and got scared because the line wasn't as dark as I thought it should be (I was 5 weeks 6 days) so of course I went on Google. I found where someone wrote to mix your wee with water, and you should get a dark line again so I did that this morning. It worked for me! No more testing though. 

I have an appointment at the big hospital with the diabetes people on Thursday because my endocrinologist has referred me since I'm on Metformin for my PCOS and my family history. He decided the earlier I start with them, the better. He said it's better to treat me as if I have gd because the test won't work right for me because of the Metformin. The only way to get the test working correctly would be to take me off the Metformin for 4 weeks, test me, and most likely put me back on it. He said it's safer to just stay on it. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

AFM - I’ve just had my meeting with my manager this afternoon. She has had confirmation that it will be kept confidential between her and her boss and that nothing will be recorded about it and if we do need to submit anything they will word it without mentioning what it actually is. With all that in mind, I’ve told her that we’ve been having ivf and she said she wants to support me. I’m going to keep her updated with the next stage following our appt that we have on 21st August. It’s a relief, I don’t need to hide it from her anymore. She said as far as she is aware she will allow discretion and i’ll also be entitled to 5 days special leave every 12 months so I’m feeling a lot better about it all.

Hope your all okay xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie I’m so glad you are feeling better and the meeting went well! You don’t need the added stress of work. xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - That's great! I'm glad you're feeling much better about it all now. I agree with Molly. You definitely don't need the stress. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - that’s brilliant the chat went well with your boss and she was supportive! One less thing to worry about x

Molly - how are you feeling?x

MrsMeggy - i did wonder if the 6 hour trip had an impact - it was very stressful! We did stop several times as i needed the toilet though so i was walking around where possible for a wee! I have had none since thank goodness and symptoms are the same. I did call my clinic today will update below! I wouldn’t worry about not having many symptoms i don’t either maybe we are the lucky ones! Good luck with your appointment at the big hospital - its good that they are on top of things so early. 

Bossy - great news that you start the FET so soon!!! 

AFM - as mentioned above i called the clinic about the tiny bit of spotting i had on saturday and they advised me to go in for a hcg blood test today which i did. Got the results this evening and all is well thank goodness, my hcg level was 26,967 which the nurse said was a really good level so I’m really relieved. She said the spotting could have been anything but since it was so little and only happened on Saturday once or twice she thinks it nothing to worry about especially with my HCG level, so I’m happy - that was traumatic. I guess this whole process is a worry until you have the baby happy and healthy in your arms - and even after that!!!!! My sister told me she bled with all of my nieces and nephews several times throughout her pregnancies which i never knew about but all was good with all of them - doesnt stop you worrying though i guess! Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Molly87

Woofox - so pleased everything is fine. I have heard spotting is not uncommon especially in IVF pregnancies. 

I’m ok, taken today off work so spent the day on the settee with my dogs! Had such a busy and stressful week last week so I’m exhausted and need the rest! Too early for symptoms but can’t help but spot them! Hoping for some implantation cramps soon! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox and Mrsmeggy - in terms of digital vs the line tests I found that the digital tests that tell you how many weeks took quite a while to come up. They felt like they did anyway! 'Pregnant' would flash up but then it took a bit more time for the weeks to come up.

Ducky - congratulations on your BFP!! 

Sally - glad to hear that you had a nice night out with everyone. Having caring and supportive friends and family is lovely.

LXP - sorry to hear about the BFN. I hope you enjoy your wine and wish you lots of luck with whatever your next steps are.

Woofox - that sounds scary, but glad you got the good news about the HCG levels. Spotting seems to be very common in early pregnancy.

Molly - congratulations on being pupo 

Natalie - good to hear that you've sorted things out with work. That's definitely not another stress that you need!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I'm glad everything turned out to be ok. I agree with you. The worrying about baby starts with the IVF and probably won't ever really end. 

Molly - It sounds like you had a good day off. Fingers crossed for you!

Hannah - Hope you're doing well!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you everyone. I feel loads better, we just need to prepare for our review appt which is exactly a week from now xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - So happy you're feeling better! Definitely let us know how your review appointment goes. 

AFM - First appointment with the big hospital tomorrow. I'm not sure exactly what's going to happen, but I'll be sure to let you all know. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Mrsmeggy how was your appointment today ?? Hope all is well xx

Natalie so glad to hear everything is sorted out at work. You don't need extra stress! Not long until your appointment now xx

Molly any symptoms? Xx

Woofox so happy to hear everything is ok now and your hcg levels are brilliant xx

Afm 3 more days left and our holiday is over but I'm not too sad about it because I know my Fet is closer xx


----------



## Ducky1

Mrsmeggypenny- hope first appt went well

Woofox- amazing Hcg levels, hope all continues to go as planned 

Natalie- glad the meeting with your manager went well, must be a relief for you! 

Molly- congrats on transfer

LXP & sally- hope you are both doing ok

Bossy- enjoy the last few days of your hols, exciting that FET is getting closer! 

AFM- have been a bit quiet lately as not feeling too optimistic about this pregnancy. First beta was pretty low- 143 at d13p5dt and did double to 316 after 48 hours. But that first level is pretty low for the dates. Have been started on progesterone injections 2 days ago and they are really awful, so painful and making me limp. Nothing to be done now until viability scan on Fri 24 but not too hopeful about it all!


----------



## Bossy

Ducky I've seen all kinds of hcg levels on this forum. I've sent 45 at 14dp5dt and the lady is now happily pregnant and I had my first hcg level at 900 and had a miscarriage. Trust me when I tell you that the number doesn't matter at all, it's the doubling that counts and yours is doubling so please don't be upset about it!! Everything is on track sweety,  big hug


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - It sound like you had a great holiday! I bet you're not looking forward to coming back. Do you know when you're starting your FET?

Ducky - It's really easy to feel negative after everything we've been through, but try to be positive. You've gotten this far, and just try to enjoy every minute. 

AFM - My appointment went ok. I now have to do the finger pricks four times a day to check blood sugar levels. I'm already over it, and my levels have been low so far. My hour after my evening meal level tonight was lower than the highest end for fasting blood sugar levels. I'm hoping that if this continues, they'll tell me I can stop. I'd really rather not have to do it, but I'll do what I have to if it means everything will be healthy and fine. 

How's everyone else doing? Sending you all lots of love!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - hope your review appointment goes well.

Ducky - hope all is still going well. As Bossy says, it's the doubling that counts, try and stay positive.

Mrsmeggy - that doesn't sound fun, but as you say, you'll just do what you have to do I suppose!

Not much to report on my end really, just continuing to enjoy our summer break. Was a bit naughty yesterday and booked a holiday to Amsterdam, also upgraded our flights to business class. My partner was like 'it's your 30th, what other excuse do we have to do that?!', fully encouraged me! Also, she paid as my birthday present. Very excited about that, just need to finalise babysitters now because our little boy is definitely not coming there with us!


----------



## Natalie90

Ducky - Please keep positive, as the others say your levels are doubling.

AFM - Glad to hear everyone is okay. We’ve gotour appt on Tuesfay so I’m looking forward to the next step. Thank you for your well wishes. We need to prep over the next few days and make a list of questions.

In regards to my employer, my manager confirmed everything will be confidential and nothing recorded so I’ve told her that my sickness has been due to ivf so she is putting it down as discretionary. She’s being really supportive and it’s a big relief to not have to hide it from her anymore. I’m also entitled to 5 days special leave so I may use it for our next go, we will see. I’m going to meet with her again towards the end of the week to update her after our appt. 

We had a bit of a drama this week, my partner had his car keys, house keys and wallet stolen. Anyway we had to have the car recovered as the spare doesn’t work. It’s cost us hundreds and hundreds for new keys for the car, the cost of the recovery and we’ve had to change the locks on the house too. Nightmare but all is well now.

Happy Sunday xxx


----------



## Molly87

Oh no Natalie that sounds awful and such a stress! Glad it is all sorted. xx


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggy - shame youre having to do the finger pricks but as you say its a small sacrifice for your healthy baby! How have you been feeling? Any more symptoms?

Natalie - what a nightmare about your husbands keys/wallet etc! At least you managed to sort things before anything was stolen but what a pain! As if this isn’t expensive enough! Glad your boss continues to be supportive though x

Hannahdaisy - Amsterdam sounds great - especially if youre not paying! You’re only 30 once! We went to Vegas a few years ago and went Business Class (thanks to a friend who worked for BA who sadly passed away recently . ) It was fantastic! 

Ducky - how you doing? Staying positive i hope?

AFM nothing to report. Nervous and excited about our viability scan this week x Sorry to those ive missed, i cant keep up when I haven’t posted for ages as i miss so much x


----------



## Bossy

Mrsmeggy I'm glad to hear that your levels are low and everything is under control! How are you otherwise? When is your scan? Xx

Natalie oh no, what an awful experience and to have to spend all that extra money on top of ivf  but at least you're safe now xx not long till Tuesday 

Hannah I've been to Amsterdam and you'll have so much fun, it's a great city 

Woofox woow scan already, that's so exciting xx

How is everyone else?
Afm I'm back home and nervous about my appointment tomorrow!!! Praying I don't have any cysts after the hyperstimulation and that I'll have the all clear for the Fet...


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - How are you doing in your TWW?

Bossy - Good luck for your appt today, fingers crossed everything goes well? 

Woofox - Wow that has come round quickly, very exciting.

AFM - Thank you everyone. 

With regards to our review appt tomorrow, does anyone have any suggestions for questions for us to take along with us? The main thing for us is why AF arrived 5DP5DT. 

Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - A trip to Amsterdam sounds amazing! Your partner sounds really nice, and you deserve a big trip for your 30th. When is your birthday?

Natalie - Oh no about your car! I'm glad you got it all sorted quickly, but I'm sure you could've done without having to spend all that money. 

Good luck for tomorrow! I hope you get some answers. I had a good look on Instagram for questions to ask, and a lot of people said to ask about what changes the doctor would make and any tests you could do. They recommended a hysteroscopy instead of an HSG. It can pick up on some things an HSG can't apparently. Also ask about doing an ERA which will tell you the best time to have a transfer and also an endo scratch. It might also be worth getting your NK cells checked. I would also ask if PIO shots would be better since you did have bleeding so early on. I know I've just thrown a lot at you, but I hope some of this helps, and I really hope you get all the answers to your questions. 

Woofox - My boobs are doing weird things. What about you? How have you been feeling? 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Bossy - My scan is on Wednesday! I'm really looking forward to it. Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best. Good luck for your appointment! I hope everything looks good and you can get started on your FET!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharry

Ladies, please save your detailed pregnancy chat for the baby dust threads.

Do you have a name for your thread? As I will soon be able to move you over to long term chat buddies, where you can about anything and everything 😉

Sharry


----------



## Bossy

Let's name it Powerpuff Girls 😁 what do you think? I really want to keep in touch with you lovely ladies 

I'm on my way to the scan,  fingers crossed xx


----------



## Bossy

Hi everyone, 

My appointment went well, I have no cysts or fluid after the hyperstimulation and everything looks normal.  I'm relieved! 
I sent the report to Gennet and I'm waiting for their feedback and for AF to arrive this week and start the meds.

Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - That's so great to hear! It must be a relief to know that everything's looking good. Do you know when you're FET will be yet?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1

Bossy great news! Did you have a great holiday?

How’s everyone else doing? X


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - hope your appointment goes well today 

Mrsmeggy and Woofox - best of luck for both of your scans, I definitely remember how that felt. I was so nervous that morning that I ended up knocking over a glass and smashing it just before we left the house!

Bossy - hope AF begins on time!

I'm now 5 days late for my period, does anyone know if that's to be expected after EC? I had my bleed two weeks after, which is what they said would happen, and now I was due for my next one but no sign of it. Been feeling mega rough though.

Thanks girls, so excited. My birthday is at the start of December but I wanted to wait until our Christmas holidays so that we didn't have to rush there and back at a weekend. Going just before Christmas so that we can hopefully pick up some nice gifts from the markets there. We've been to Amsterdam before but with some friends and I felt like I couldn't do everything I wanted to do as it's hard trying to please everyone, so it'll be nice to have more of a choice this time. Definitely looking forward to checking out the business class lounge too!


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

Appt went well, they were running over an hour late but I really didn’t mind because we got to see the lovely man we had saw previously, I was so glad it was him.

Anyway the next step is a frozen egg transfer by way of a natural cycle. I will just be on the injections instead of the pessaries. I’m feeling quite excited. 

I asked if having PCOS was okay for the natural cycle and he said it was as long as I ovulate. He said with me having regular monthly periods that in theory I should be ovulating. I’m due my period anytime so I will track ovulation this month and if I ovulate it’s all systems go, I am to phone them on day 1 of my period after this one which should be due at the end of September. They will then scan me and time the transfer accordingly.

Thank you for all your well wishes.

Molly - How did you find the natural cycle? How many days in to your cycle did they do the transfer and how did they know when to do it?

Xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie I’m glad your appointment went well and things are moving again for you. I used Clearblue ovulation tests and basically as soon as that indicated I was about to ovulate I called and they booked transfer for 6 days later. I think on the basis that you ovulate 24 hours after the positive test and then I had a 5 day embryo so it mirrors the natural cycle. I found it so easy (although the lack of scans made me nervous). Unfortunately I don’t think it has worked for me this time but test date isn’t until thurs. xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - I’ve bought the Clear Blue Ovulation test kit today. I’m due on my period in a few days but I’d usually have period pains for a few days before so I’m not sure if it will be late or not but my last period lasted a week instead of 3-4 days as normal. 

Have you been taking the pessaries or injections? 

Why do you think it’s not worked for you? If AF hasn’t arrived, that’s s really good sign isn’t it. 

AFM - For those of you who had the injections instead of pessaries, did you mention some numbing gel because they were painful?

Xx


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Thank you for your suggestions for questions. All the best for your scan tomorrow, I bet you are so excited. Let us know how it goes?

Bossy - I’m happy with any name for our group   It will be lovely to stay in touch with you all.


----------



## Woofox37

Evening all, 

Natalie - I’m pleased your appointment went well, it all sounds really positive!!!! I got numbing cream because i had heard horror stories about the injections being painful. On the odd occasion ive felt the needle go in just like the feeling of a blood test in your arm but the cream normally means i feel nothing. More painful is the bruising after the injection sometimes. But it really is nowhere near as bad as I was led to believe and I’m a real baby when it comes to pain! 

Molly -  what makes you think it hasnt worked? Stay positive you just never know x 

Bossy - I’m glad your appointment went well and you can get started soon hopefully ! X

MrsMeggy - good luck for your scan tomorrow let us know how it goes x

AFM - not sure what I’m allowed to say in here since its not a pregnancy group but we had our viability scan today and all is well. Saw the heartbeats, we are having identical twins! I am scared, shocked, most of all happy. Hope youre all ok xxxxxxx Ladies it really does only take one, we had 2 embryos transferred but one didnt make it, the other one split and that’s how we have identical twins, cant quite believe it x


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Oh my gosh, you have made my day. This ladies is the reason we keep going and have all the hope in the world. I am so pleased for you. Twins will be amazing. Eeeeek. Identical too, so exciting.

Thank you for the advice on the numbing cream, I presume I can get it at a chemist? xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - I did the progesterone injections and didn't use any numbing cream. Once my partner got used to the injections and how fast/hard she had to push the needle in etc it wasn't as bad. It was more the bruises and lumps afterwards that were sore.

Woofox - oh my goodness! What amazing news. Congratulations, a big shock I'm sure, but you must be over the moon


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies, 

Natalie glad to hear your appointment went well and you have a plan for the future! The end of September will be here in no time, looking forward to seeing your journey xx

Woofox that's just amazing, oh my God!!! Stories like yours give me hope!!! I'm over the moon for you xx

Mrsmeggy good luck for your scan xx

Afm I'm a bit down today.. I sent the report to Gennet and they said that my lining should be homogeneous on day 25 and instead mine was triple line.. I have never in my life had a problem with my lining , don't even know what that actually means... anyway they said to do another scan on day 1 of my period and take it from there... really hope this cycle won't be cancelled again


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - ah bless you, I’m happy to have made your day. You’re right though this is the reason to keep going and believe it will happen for you xxx I’m still taking it in to be honest. The numbing cream I got is called Emla and can be bought from most chemists. 

Hannahdaisy - thank you, yes absolutely over the moon but also terrified and hope everything goes to plan x


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - sorry I sent my post before reading yours. Thank you, I’m so glad my story gives you and all the other ladies in here hope. It was these kind of stories that kept me going. We have a long way to go yet but it’s a step in the right direction. Try and stay positive about your lining, I’m sure it will all work out and if you have to wait another cycle it’s becuase it was meant to be that way but I can totally feel your frustration xxxx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - Your appointment sounds like it went really great! Did they have any ideas as to what caused your early bleeding? If that's too personal a question, I'm really sorry. You obviously don't have to answer. I'm just curious too. It's great that you can have a natural cycle FET even with PCOS. 

Molly - Like the other girls have asked, why don't you think it's worked? I was absolutely convinced my cycle hadn't worked, and it did. Fingers crossed for Thursday!

Woofox - I think we should be able to talk about it. They're a result of our cycles and unless we're being rude about it, we should be able to talk about it with each other within our cycle buddies chat, but that's my opinion. If anyone disagrees, please let me know. 

Anyway, that's amazing news! I couldn't imagine having identical twins, and I'm so so happy for you! 

Bossy - I thought triple lined was a good thing? Or is that just at transfer time? Either way, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Things will happen as they're meant to. I know it's hard to wait though. 

AFM - Scan this morning, and it went really well! We only transferred one, and we only have one in there. It's in the right spot, and the heartbeat looked really good. We're really happy and still letting it all sink in. 

Hope everyone is good!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharry

mrsmeggypenny said:


> Woofox - I think we should be able to talk about it. They're a result of our cycles and unless we're being rude about it, we should be able to talk about it with each other within our cycle buddies chat, but that's my opinion. If anyone disagrees, please let me know.


Hi, it is FertilityFriends policy to keep pregnancy chat for the baby dust section.

Sharry


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Sharry - When we go to long term chat, will it still be off limits to talk about our pregnancies or is it still a no go? I just want to make sure I completely understand what I can and cannot do. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharry

When you move it’s fine


----------



## Molly87

Mrsmeggypenny and woofox so pleased all went well with the scan. 

Bossy sorry things aren’t quite going to plan but keep positive and I’m sure things will move on when they are meant to. 

AFM - Well I stupidly tested on Monday at 8dp5dt and it was a BFN so I don’t think it will change. I’m just clinging on to the fact I left the pee in a cup for 8 hours while waiting for the tests to arrive and when I googled apparently hcg can dissipate from the urine. Might be daft but it’s giving me a little bit of hope until test day tomorrow. It’s hit me harder because I really felt like it had worked this time! 3 failed transfers must mean there are issues with implantation we aren’t aware of so I’m pretty down about it and feel like I’ll never be pregnant. We have MFI so we always thought I could conceive naturally but clearly that isn’t the case. xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - Don't give up hope yet! 8dp5dt could've been too early, especially if there wasn't enough HCG left in the sample. Wait until the morning and see. I really hope this is your time! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Fab news, so pleased for you and I’m sure it’s a relief for you and your hubby. Roll on the next one, so exciting. 

No he didn’t say, i think it’s just one of those things. He did say that there is a bit of a silver lining so to speak because if this works we have a child and no 2nd go on the NHS and if it doesn’t we have our 2nd free go where things will be tweaked and we will hopefully get more mature eggs that should give us quite a few embryos. He said a lot of smaller ones turned up towards the end of the stimms last time.

Bossy - I’m keeping everything crossed for you, I’m sure all will be fine.

Molly - I think it’s too early to tell and like you say leaving the wee for 8 hours won’t have helped. When is OTD?

Sharry - When is the chat going to move over so that we can discuss anything?


----------



## Molly87

OTD is tomorrow. If I hadn’t tested early I’d still be convinced it worked. I just sort of feel pregnant - my mind must be playing some serious tricks on me if I’m not! I guess I just never pay this much attention to pre AF symptoms normally so it could be them. xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Great news, Mrsmeggy, congratulations!  

Molly - best of luck for OTD x


----------



## Molly87

It was a BFN 😞 feel like there must be some problem after 3 failed transfers. I’m truly devastated, was hard enough accepting I could never have my husbands biological children and now just feel useless. Honestly believed ivf and donor sperm was our answer. xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - I’m sorry to hear your news, it’s gutting isn’t it but just know that your time will come. It’s such a difficult journey but will be so worth it in the end.

Something I have read about, when I’ve been doing my research is something called natural killer cells. They can fight off embryos. I follow a lovely lady called Fopperholic on YouTube who didn’t have the test because of the expense but had the medication as if she had them on her 3rd try and she is due twin boys anytime. I think it’s just steroids and blood thinners. This could be something that you could speak to your clinic about just to discount? Check out her videos. I mentioned it to my Consultant the other day and he said it’s something they look at if there are 3 failed implantations.

I’ll be thinking of you, please keep me / us updated on here. I can’t wait to see us all get our dream one day xx


----------



## Molly87

Thanks Natalie, that was briefly mentioned at my last appointment but think they were hoping this transfer would work so we didn’t go into too much detail. I definitely want to try something different while this is my last shot on the NHS. Feel so lucky to have 3 cycles now! At least I don’t have to go through coming off the medication this time.  xx


----------



## jenstuttz

hey ladies,

ive been keeping uo for a while silently in the background just taking time to process things and gear ourselves up for the next round.

woofox and mrsmeggypenny  huge congratulations!!!! glad everything is looking fine.

as for us i think i next attempt will be around sept/oct time which will be the start of our 2nd fresh cycle.

Molly87 - we have now had 3 failed transfers - we are unexplained fertility so its so frustrating that it just doesnt want to stick.

In other news... boyf has finally made an honest woman of me and proposed last night so now i have one heck of a rock on my finger. Here hoping the next round is our turn. would love to stay on here long term and see how everyone is getting on.

Love to you all 

Jen

x


----------



## Molly87

Ah congratulations jenstuttz such lovely news! xx

Are you doing anything different this round?


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Yes I totally understand you wanting to try something different. Keep positive  

Jen - I was only wondering yesterday where you had got to. We will be having our transfers around the same time. Huge congratulations to you and your fiancé, that’s so lovely. I got engaged last October, I’ve put making wedding  plans on hold with everything that’s going on. I guess there’s no rush, we’ve been together nearly 10 years. So pleased for you.


----------



## Bossy

Hello my lovely ladies, 

Molly I'm just so upset for you I was the same, I thought that using donor sperm will solve all our problems and here I am having misscariage and not being pregnant yet.. it's just so hard isn't it? But we have to keep trying until we get there! Gennet prescribed steroids,  aspirin and Clexane with my cycles so maybe you should try that and see how it goes.  Big hug xx

Jen congratulations on your massive rock 😁 that's so lovely ! So happy for you and can't wait to see your journey in October xx

Mrsmeggy I'm so happy to hear about your scan! I just had a feeling for you and Woofox from the start xx

Afm I'm still very stressed and feel like crying all the time.. one of my best friend's father past away this week and I'm so sad for her..  I also found out that my other best friend is pregnant and while I'm very happy for her I can't help feeling frustrated that it will never happen for me  there's still no sign of AF and if it doesn't show up until Monday the latest I won't be able to have the transfer with this cycle I know that things are meant to be but I'm just so upset at the moment.... sorry for the rant..

Love A xx


----------



## Molly87

Oh bossy I feel your pain and I know there is no point saying be positive sometimes you just can’t be. My husband has said today he blames himself and feels like if I’d just been allowed to get on with it naturally I would be fine and that’s so sad to hear because I don’t blame him at all. He didn’t ask to be in this position any more than I did! 

I can imagine your best friends pregnancy is so hard. I’ve been lucky in that mine hasnt been trying yet but that day is coming soon as she is starting trying in October after her holiday. I know it will be so hard when she is! In fact she said to me in July before my FET ‘I’ll probably end up pregnant before you’. Is it just me or is that a really crap thing to say when I’m just about to start my 3rd transfer? It keeps playing in loops in my head and I’m getting more angry about it.  To the point I haven’t even told her this didn’t work because I almost don’t think she’d care all that much. Am I being too sensitive? xx


----------



## LXP

Massive congratulations Jen xxx enjoy the wedding planning and appreciating what you do have xx

Molly I feel your pain. All our friends are having their second or third child now and we haven't even had one...... despite trying for a similar length of time. You just have to concentrate on you guys as hard as that can be. 

AFM we are going to try naturally until the new year and try and get some money together......


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - I'm so sorry! I was hoping it would be good news for you! Donor sperm can and does work. We used donor sperm so don't give up hope yet. I would definitely ask about natural killer cells and maybe an ERA test. If you're having a scratch, they can do the ERA at the same time I think. I don't know if you know anything about it (I didn't until a couple of weeks ago), but it basically tells you the best time to have ET.  Just one more thing to think about. 

As for your friend, I don't think you're being too sensitive at all. That was a really hurtful thing to say, and if she knows about your journey at all, she should know how hard it is to keep putting yourself through this. You've been through a lot already, and you definitely don't need comments like that from anybody. 

Jen - I was thinking about you the other day too! That is so exciting! Congratulations on your engagement!!! It sounds like you have a lot going on now so just be sure to take care of yourself first. 

Natalie - It makes me really happy to think you and Jen might be cycle buddies again! I'm excited to see how your journeys go! 

Bossy - It's completely understandable that you would be upset if your cycle is postponed. Just keep praying that AF will come before Monday, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that she shows up soon. You'll get there one way or another. It's just hard when other people get there before you. 

LXP - I know people who haven't been trying for as long as DH and I have who are on their second or third kid already. It's really frustrating isn't it? 

It's always good to have a plan I think. I really hope this next cycle is the one. Fingers crossed for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Molly - sorry to hear that it was a BFN. I would be upset about what your friend said too, sounds very insensitive. I hope your next NHS round goes really well, best of luck xx

Jenstuttz - congratulations, the huge rock sounds lovely!

Bossy - I hope AF appears for you before Monday, must be very frustrating for you. I think stress can delay it further so try and relax about it as much as you can.

LXP - I hope things work out for you naturally as you are saving, good luck.

AFM - After my freeze all in July I had my bleed 2 weeks later, as I was told I would. Since then I've had nothing. I'm now 8 days late if I go from those dates. From around the day I was due I've been feeling rubbish too, all the usual signs but now just dragged out for over a week  any ideas? Nobody warned me that it would potentially mess up your cycle afterwards.


----------



## Bossy

Hannah I'm exactly like you .. after the freeze all cycle in July I got my period 2 weeks later and now nothing it's late and I don't think it's gonna come soon and I'm just so upset about it because I was so looking forward to having the transfer in September(( just can't believe this us happening, all those meds are messing with our bodies ...I feel miserable just like you I'm having AF pains but no signs of her ...

Molly my husband says the same  he would sometimes say to me to just go and meet another man and I'll get pregnant in an instant and I can see he's hurting ..  I never had that kind of thoughts through my mind but it's so hard on them ... 
Your friend said a really crappy thing to you, you're not being too sensitive about it.  I would be very very upset about it. Who says that to a friend?


----------



## LXP

Molly and bossy, I have the opposite to you ladies. I often think my hubby should leave me so he can have children. There is nothing wrong with him and it is just my decreped body standing in his way...... he like you says he is not going anywhere. I do feel so responsible for the misery and cost I have caused....


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - any luck? I'm now 10 days late and feeling rough!

Hope you're all enjoying the bank holiday, crazy weather today though!


----------



## Bossy

Hannah no luck here, I'm just like you feeling rough but no sign of it. I'm 5 days late tomorrow and I've never felt this furious and frustrated in my life it always has to be complicated with me ....
The weather is not helping at all


----------



## Molly87

LXP I can promise you your husband does not blame you in any way. You’re in it together. 

I’ve had a very busy weekend which has been a good distraction but now just feel a little sad! Still not had my period which isn’t helping me get closure on this cycle! I ovulated early so expected a short cycle - I’m about 6 days late and absolutely no signs she’s coming! I guess my body is still recovering from my 2 back to back fresh cycles. xx


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Surprisingly AF showed up this morning and went for a scan today and Gennet said they are happy with how things look and to go ahead and start the medication. I started researching what can I do to make my period come already and for the past 5 days I've been taking hot long baths daily, been eating pineapple and taking vitamin c, doing exercise and sex. Don't know if that actually helped but it's finally here!! I must sound like a crazy person! 
So first oestrogen pill tonight and next scan will be on Wednesday next week. 

How is everyone else? 

Molly glad to hear you  had a busy and nice weekend!! Waiting for AF is so hard isn't it? I really hate it when this happens, but guess all the meds are messing with our bodies... thinking of you xx

Lxp,  just like Molly I can reassure you that your husband would never think like that.  I never ever thought that my husband is to blame for this and to leave him, it really makes no difference to me and I'm sure that's your case as well. Can't wait to see us all succeed in our journeys!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - great news! Glad that it's worked out for you this month and that AF finally arrived! Mine arrived this morning too, 12 days later than expected! Best of luck with this FET, please keep us up to date with how it's going.


----------



## Natalie90

Hi All

Bossy - I’m glad AF arrived and that things can get started. Exciting times.

Hannah - I’m glad AF arrived for you too.

Molly - Hope AF arrives soon, I’m sure she will.

AFM - My AF arrived on Saturday so this month I will be tracking ovulation. Planning to do the natural frozen egg transfer on my next cycle at the end of Sept - October. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies

How is everyone? Still here? Xx


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - Hello, I’m still here. How are you ? I haven’t posted in here recently as not sure how much we can post after our bfp as last time mrsmeggy said something relating to pregnancy and was told it wasn’t allowed. I didn’t know whether the group was going to be archived or something I don’t know how it all works ? How are things?


----------



## Molly87

I’m still here! Have my follow up on 12th September. Looking at booking a holiday for 15th for a well needed recharge! I’ve still not had AF though which is so strange! I’m on day 37 which is unheard of for me! Clinic told me to test again which was negative. Have to test again in another week if she hasn’t shown her face! It’s so strange as I didn’t have any medication so should have just started normally! xx


----------



## Bossy

Can someone archive this thread so that we  can talk freely about anything? Under power puff ladies or any other name, doesn't matter 

Molly maybe if you try doing the things I did to make AF come it will work for you..  don't know if that was the case for me but she did show up after 5 days . You can research online on how to make your period come , that's what I did 

Woofox glad to hear everything is ok with you xx 

I'm just waiting for my scan on Wednesday to check my lining and hopefully get a transfer date xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi Bossy! I'm still here too and checking in on all of you. I never know what I am and what I'm not allowed to say so didn't want to post anything. The half hour crying bout I had after being told off last time wasn't fun so thought I'd avoid for a while. I do have a couple stories to share with you all once we're archived though so hopefully we will be soon. 

Glad to see that you're all doing ok for the most part. I'm still sending you all lots of love! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

Admin - how do we archive this group please ? as you can see we all want to stay in touch but some of us dont know what we are and aren’t allowed to say but we all want to keep up to date with each other and continue to offer each other support?


----------



## hannahdaisy

I had a few things deleted too which surprised me when I looked back at my posts, thought I'd imagined things and that I hadn't actually posted them at all.

Definitely want to be a bit more free with the chat!

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Natalie90

Hi Ladies

I’m here too, it would be fab to chat freely so I guess the sooner we move over the better. 

I had a week off on leave last week and we went to Shropshire for a break with our friends and their children, can’t say it’s something we will do again haha. We should have researched the place before we went as there wasn’t an awful lot to do.  However it was okay and nice to just be off work. 

I started tracking ovulation yesterday so I’m just waiting to see if I get a smiley face in this cycle to work out if I’m ovulating. Regardless we will be having our frozen transfer in October on my next cycle, if I do ovulate it’ll be a natural cycle and if not it’ll be medicated. 

I’m excited and it’s a relief that I’ve disclosed to my manager now because she’s being really supportive. 

Love to all xx


----------



## Ducky1

👋 hi l’m also still here lurking as I’m
not sure what I can and cannot say. Hoping we get moved to long term buddies so we can talk freely too! Have you started treatment yet Bossy? X


----------



## SallyC76

i am also here ladies,  Its been tough for me this time but I have been checking in on all of your news.  Once I have been on holiday at the end of the month I should feel better about chatting.


Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## LXP

I'm lurking too ladies xXx 

We had our 'what went wrong' appointment on Friday when they said they would just try the same protocol again if we wanted to try again. They also said we should start thinking about donar eggs due to my AMH. So I'm glad we are down in Cornwall this week to mull it over. Financially we cannot do anything until jan/Feb any how and the consultant said we may conceive naturally so........ 

Sally I'm sorry you are having a tough time I hope your hubby is supporting you. Do not rush to make a decision and enjoy your holiday xx


----------



## Molly87

So it looks like AF is here. So strange though as I have started bleeding after sex (which is what happened before my transfer!). So not sure if it’s that or AF - on day 39 and never really gone over 30 before. Hoping she is here and I can get closure! Got my follow up a week today so not long to wait and see what they think is going wrong! xx


----------



## Bossy

Hi lovely ladies,

So good to hear from you all and that you're still here with me xx

I really hope this thread will be archived soon because I want to hear your stories and how have been! 

Afm I had my scan today, lining is triple lined and 7mm and transfer is booked for next week on Friday morning xx


----------



## LXP

Good luck for next Friday bossy xx

Ladies with failed cycles bow have your cycles been since. I had my AF 3 days after stopping drugs. Then I started spotting on day 15. I spotted for I days and assumed I had a strange AF. My clinic asked me to test again in case it was an ectopic. My test was negative. I had a clear day and annoyingly I've started my AF again today. Any suggestions welcome xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy, it has been archived now  best of luck for your transfer!

LXP, not sure what to suggest, sorry, but it sounds irritating! I suppose all of the medicines just throw our bodies off sometimes. I bled 2 weeks after EC and then had a very late period and felt terrible while I was waiting for it to arrive.

Sally, I hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Bossy

Hannah how do you know it has been archived? Guess we can talk about anything then 

Lxp I always had strange periods after a failed cycle, guess it's because of all the meds.. But it will get back to normal


----------



## hannahdaisy

It's moved over to the long established buddies part


----------



## Bossy

Yaaay finally  we can talk freely now so fire away ladies ) I want to hear all about you xx


----------



## Natalie90

Hi ladies am in the right place for wherever we have moved to? It just looks the same and there doesn’t seem to be a name to our group? X


----------



## Bossy

Natalie I'm wondering the same thing cause I don't see any change


----------



## Woofox37

Yay it’s been archived! If you go to the forum homepage and click on the ‘long established buddies’ link you’ll see we are now in there ! 

LXP - so annoying when your period is confusing. Mine has always been weird after medicated cycles, and several times I’ve thought it finished then the next day back with avengeance. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Bossy - good luck for next Friday x 

Sally - I’m so sorry it’s been so tough for you this time. I hope you’re ok and your lovely hubby and friends are looking out for you x 

Mrs Meggy - what are your stories you were going to share? How have you been?

AFM - had another scan today as couldn’t wait for nhs one and I was worrying. All is well, saw the babies heartbeats and one  of them was wriggling away. Still can’t believe it. We are having identical twins but today we found out they are in separate sacs which is better than them sharing one which is more high risk .......we are still high risk as they are sharing a placenta but not the highest risk! It’s confusing and scary but staying positive that all will be fine. We will have more scans and will be consultant led which is one good thing! Xxx


----------



## LXP

Thank you for your comments ladies I just want this AF to stop now. It's been 11 days now, although as woofox said I strangely had one clear day and now it's heavier.....

Congratulations on your scan woofox. How many weeks are you now? 

Morning to you all xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - that's great news  I don't know much about identical twins but it sounds positive about the separate sacs. Being consultant led, do you know how often you see a consultant? I can't remember how much I've told you lot on here, but after a traumatic birth we went to see the Birth Reflections team at our hospital, which is a bit like a counselling session. They said that we'd be consultant led too but I just wondered how much of a difference it will make. Does it mean that you don't see a midwife as often?

LXP - have you contacted your clinic to ask about it?

Morning everyone, happy Saturday xx


----------



## LXP

Hey Hannah I asked my consultant last Friday about the fact I was bleeding so early in my cycle and he asked me to do a test as he was worried I may have an ectopic (I dont) other than that he said my periods may be lighter or heavier for a few months...... to say I'm bored of it now is an understatement especially as it's been my hubbies birthday and our wedding anniversary with no fun.....


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - I’m now 9 weeks 4 days ! So annoying that you’re having this annoyance with your period, these drugs do so much to our bodies but hopefully it’s flushing everything out fresh for your next cycle. 

Hannahdaisy - from what I understand I’ll see the consultant regularly (every two weeks I think but don’t quote me) and the midwife at intervals in between like every month to six weeks. Haven’t got all the dates through yet but I know my first consultant appointment is 24 October and then I have the next midwife appointment 9th November. Haven’t had anymore info but from what I’ve read on support groups that’s how I understand it. I didn’t realise you had had a traumatic birth I’m sorry to hear that, did the counselling team help? I hope so x


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Great news, I’m so pleased all is well. Worrying is understandable, I’m sure we’d all be the same. Not long till your NHS scan now.

LXP - Sorry to hear, it’s understandable that AF will be a bit all over the place after treatment. Hope things settle down soon.

Hannah - Sorry to hear you had a traumatic birth, I really hope the session helped you.

AFM - I am tracking ovulation this month in prep for our frozen transfer next cycle and have had a positive on the testing strip today but not on my clear blue digital ovulation tracker. Wonder if it will show up on there in the next few days? Anyone know? My Consultant told me to buy the strips rather than anything else but I’ve been testing on both to see what happens.

Happy Saturday everyone, hope you all have a fab weekend x


----------



## hannahdaisy

LXP - it's definitely a pain, especially if you're used to being regular. My periods have become a lot heavier since giving birth and I'd like to go back on the pill but I think that'd prevent a natural FET so trying to put it off. Ah, is it a complete no go? I know some people really don't like to get up to anything during that time!

Woofox - wow, 9+4, time seems to have flown by. Oh wow, every two weeks would be great for you and give you some nice reassurance. I doubt I'd be seen as regularly as that. Not long until your NHS scan 

Natalie - don't know anything much about ovulation tracking, sorry. Interested to hear how things go though as we'll be doing an FET in the future.

In terms of my birth, the really basic version is that I was induced, got to 9cm but hours later still wasn't at 10. Ended up going for an emergency c-section and it all seemed fine at first. My little boy was born and they started to stitch me up but then it turned into something like a scene from TV where everyone comes rushing in. It turned out that I was hemorrhaging and they couldn't stop it. I lost 2.4 litres of blood and remember having a mask put over my face. I thought I was put under GA or something coz I seemed to fall asleep. They put something called a bakri balloon into my uterus to stem the bleeding and I had a blood transfusion. I spent the night in the High Dependency Unit and was on morphine so just pretty much passed out. 

They took me to theatre again the next day to see whether the balloon worked, luckily it did. Also ended up needing some stitches down below as they tore me while putting the balloon in and I had a drain inserted to drain all of the muck from the c-section and needed that removing. Had to have lots of fluid pumped into me as I spent so long nil by mouth and my legs and feet were so swollen that I could barely walk and none of my shoes fit me. Was allowed to go home 4 days later and had a tough 6-8 weeks, couldn't leave the house much as I couldn't even push the pram properly. About 3-4 weeks after going home my drain incision got infected and that kicked everything off again. I was in tears every day, thinking I'd be back in hospital and was scared about everything. The hole turned out to be 3cm deep and had to be packed with silver and changed every few days.

We went to birth reflections 3 months afterwards. Turns out that all the bleeding was caused by the induction drugs that were sending blood to my uterus and I'd been on the maximum dose for so many hours. The thing that upset me the most was finding out that I wasn't put under GA, I just blacked out because of how much blood I was losing. That really scared me, thinking that my body was just starting to give up. I was one step away from having a hysterectomy and if the balloon hadn't worked then they would've given me one the next day.

Not sure how helpful it was really. It was a member of hospital staff reading over our notes and I felt that they weren't necessarily telling us the truth about things. My family think there was negligence and that it could've been prevented. I was on the maximum dose of the drip for a really long time and was left at 9cm for around 4hrs which is a long time too without progression. 

That was much longer than I meant for it to be, whoops! I tried to cut it down but got carried away.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls!

I'll come back and catch up with everyone in a bit. I've done the stupidest thing. DH and I are on holiday in Southampton visiting his family (it's his mam's birthday today). I'm going to blame this situation on trying to pack and get ready for work at the same time. Anyway, here's what I've done: I've only gone and left my progesterone at home four hours away! We're not going back until Tuesday. I'm just hoping I'm far enough along now (9weeks 6 days) that baby will be ok. I would've had my last dose on Tuesday so I'm hoping stopping a couple of days early won't have disastrous results. I'm planning on booking a scan while we're here just for some reassurance that I haven't messed up horribly. I just honestly can't believe I did that! 

Right. I'm going to go read through what everybody else has been going through and will catch up soon. Love to all!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Woofox - I'm so glad your private scan went well. Where did you go for it? I'm consultant led as well. I think because I have a high risk for developing diabetes. I have a lot of the risk factors, and I was taking Metformin for my PCOS before starting IVF.

LXP - It really sucks when your period lasts so long! It used to happen to me before I was diagnosed PCOS. I remember bleeding for the whole of February once which was extra bad because that's when my birthday is. I can't give any advice because I don't know what can be done to make them stop. If I did, I would tell you all my secrets. I hope you were able to celebrate your anniversary and hubby's birthday anyway.

Natalie - I know there's a device that's supposed to be more accurate tracking ovulation for women with PCOS than the strips. I've just googled, and it's OvuSense. The Clear Blue website actually says it's monitor is not effective for women with PCOS due to the hormones we produce. They might "trick" the device into thinking we have more fertile days than non-pcos women. I would listen to your doctor and stick with the strips. I looked up the cost of the OvuSense, and it's ridiculous.

Hannah - That is a really scary experience! I knew you'd had a traumatic birth, but I never realised it was anything like that! You are amazing!

AFM - I made a short update above about my very stupid moment. I'll share a couple of my other stories over the next few days. I hope everyone is well! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladiees, 

First of all I just want to express my happiness!! I'm so so glad that we can finally talk about everything and know more about you xx

Woofox I'm so glad your scan went well and to got to seen both of your babies, how amazing is that xx

Mrsmeggy that's quite a story you got there! Did you have another scan to check everything is ok? Looking forward to hearing your other stories xx enjoy your holiday 

Lxp how are you feeling now? Any update? 

Natalie just wanted to say hi, don't know much about ovulation tracking xx

Hannah oh my God, your birth was so traumatic! I remember my husband coming home from work sometimes and telling me stories about scary birth experiences just like yours! You are such a strong person xx

Afm started progesterone this morning so everything is getting more real xx roll on Friday


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - I'm sure a few days early is unlikely to do any harm. I can't remember the time that the placenta is meant to take over but it's usually a lot earlier than when the clinic tells you to stop meds. I know I'd still be worrying if it was me though! I look forward to hearing more about how things have been. Hope you enjoy your time in Southampton. 

Thanks girls, was definitely the scariest thing I've ever been through. I missed out lots of information, there's so much I could say about it. Despite all of that though, I do plan on doing it again. On the whole I loved being pregnant and I'm almost 100% sure that I'll be asking for an elective c-section next time, should we be so lucky to fall pregnant again. I know that as I approach that time though, that I'll be soooooo scared. I even think about it sometimes now and get scared that I won't be so lucky next time. Hard not to think about it. Also hard not to worry about those complications after the delivery too. Just hoping that if it's a planned section that it'll go much more smoothly and I wouldn't have had all those extra induction drugs pumping around my system etc.

Has everyone had a good weekend? I'm getting that Sunday night dread!


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to just jump in again, lovely to catch up on everyones lovely stories, So can we talk about anything and everything now?

Not much to update - we have booked our wedding so fingers crossed by March 2020 we have a bundle of joy to share our day.

Need to ring and make the appt to get the timings for our fresh cycle. Feeling nervous and scared about stimming, but my diet is better so hopefully we will get another good batch of eggs.

Sending you all lots of love 

x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - No, we didn't have a scan while we were away. We checked our bank accounts, and we decided we can't really afford it. DH is doing an AAT accounting course, and we're trying to budget for baby so unfortunately it's just not in the cards for now. I haven't had any bleeding or cramping though so hopefully that's a good sign. 

Hannah - I missed 2.5 days, and I read the placenta takes over between 8 and 12 weeks so baby should be ok. We just got home, and DH did a very thorough search and still couldn't find it. I have no idea what I've done with it. 

I'm glad your experience hasn't put you off getting pregnant again. Hopefully, they'll take better care of you next time

Jenstuttz - I think we can talk about anything now. I'm sure someone will come along and tell us if there's an off limits topic. 

Congrats on booking the wedding! That's very exciting! Let us know when you're having your next round. 

AFM - DH and I just got home a little while ago from Southampton. I haven't had any bleeding or any real cramping after accidentally stopping the progesterone early. We haven't had a scan as we can't really afford it. 

We told most of the in-laws our news while we were there. It was MIL's birthday on Sunday so we made her present our announcement. They were all very excited! We gave MIL a photo album with pictures of the five other grandchildren, and then we included pictures of baby as embryo and of our viability scan. MIL, SIL, and I all cried happy tears. SIL says she and BIL are done having kids (they have a girl and a boy) so they're going to give us all their old stuff. 

Their daughter was so cute too! She came to the conclusion that she's getting another cousin, and she says we're having a girl. She's only 3 right now and so sweet. 

Sorry if this was too much baby. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies

Hannah thank you for sharing your story with us, it really does show that conceiving is only the first step in an even longer scarier journey. It is all worth it I'm sure and we plan to continue to try to get there! 

Mrsmeggypenny I am pleased you have had no bleeding, I sure all will be fine. I dream of the moment we are able to tell my MIL, as my hubbys sisters have six children between the two of them and I feel inferrer as a result. 

Jenstuttz congratulations on setting the date, it would be amazing if you did have a bundle of joy to celebrate with you then, but if you don't it is still something else to focus on and it will be magical as you are marrying the man you love. 

Bossy good luck for Friday, I hope all goes well. 

Natalie have you ovulated yet? I hope all is on track. 

Sally how are you doing now? 

Hi to everyone I have missed 

AFM I finally stopped bleeding on Tuesday so that was two weeks!!! I have really been struggling this last week and cry at the smallest things. Since the consultant mentioned DE I hate my body even more than I did before. I know we will have to consider our options and my hubby has been amazing. We were away last week, and a friend of mine talked me into climbing Kilimanjaro with the boys (they were already doing it in July 2019) as she said if you are pregnant brilliant you will have just lost the money but if you are not and they are all doing it, how hard will you find that. So that my exciting/scary news!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Jen - congratulations on booking the wedding, really exciting for you both  sure you have lots of things to start planning now!

Mrsmeggy - I'm sure everything is fine. Do you have the date for your NHS scan? Must've been lovely to share the news with your families. I hope you're right, will just have to put all of my trust in them. My partner said the staff in theatre were amazing and the midwives that looked after us once our baby was born were also so lovely. My partner said she'd carry the next baby so that I didn't have to go through it again, but apart from the trauma of the birth I generally enjoyed it. She may still decide to carry in the future too, we'll see what she decides.

LXP - thank you. I hope I didn't scare or worry any of you ladies. As you say, it's definitely worth it, but I hope it goes more smoothly for you all! Good to hear that you stopped bleeding. Sorry to hear that you're feeling down about DE. I know it's not exactly the same, and I don't want to sound thoughtless (can't think of the right word) but my little boy isn't mine genetically and I really don't think I'd love my own DNA any more than I love him. I know though that at the same time, if I find out that my eggs aren't viable that it would be upsetting.  I hope this didn't offend or come across in the wrong way, not my intention at all!


----------



## LXP

Evening Hannah thank you for your message your words have made me smile. I know I would love the baby regardless of genetics it's just hard to know your unable to do something that your body should be able to do.


----------



## hannahdaisy

I can imagine that it must be tough, and as egg sharers we've thought a lot about donor egg recipients. We've always wondered about who our recipients are and said what a big decision it must've been for them. Have you thought about how many more tries you'd have with your own eggs? Would you consider DE if it wasn't working?

Speaking of donor eggs, I decided to email today and ask for information about our recipients. I found out that they both had miscarriages and it's been playing on my mind this evening  was really hoping that it'd work out for them. Wondering if they managed to get frosties to use. The last time we asked about my partner's eggs we were told that the recipient was pregnant and we just assumed that it'd all worked out. We were even talking about it a few days ago and saying how lovely it was. So disappointed for them.


----------



## LXP

Hannah I'm sorry to hear about the recipients. It just shows DE are no guarantees. My hubby has said we can go with OE as long as I won't too and we can even sell our house if we want to, to fund it. He has said DE when I am ready if I want too. We have an appointment with Create who specialise with low AMH soon so hopefully we can find out our chances then.


----------



## hannahdaisy

Sounds like your husband is very supportive, how lovely. I hope your appointment at Create goes well x


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies, 

Just landed in Prague and transfer is tomorrow morning at 10

Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - My sisters-in-law have 5 between the two them so I understand where you're coming from. I always felt excluded from them, as if they were part of a club that I couldn't join. It actually makes me a little sad that they're done having their kids, and we're only just beginning. I feel like we've been left behind almost. My fingers are crossed for you that you'll get your day soon. 

I'm also really glad they bleeding has finally stopped! I think it's always hard having to consider giving up your genetics. We used donor sperm, and I know DH thought about it for a really long time. You just do what you feel is right for your situation. I'm so glad that your husband is so supportive, and I hope it goes well at Create!

Hannah - I'm so sorry to hear about the recipients. I think we all want the best outcome for anyone who has to go through this process. I hope they got frosties, and it works out for them in the future. 

Bossy - Good luck tomorrow! Fingers are crossed for you!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - good luck for tomorrow, exciting!


----------



## LXP

Good luck for tomorrow Bossy xXx


----------



## Bossy

Hi ladies,

Transfer done! Embriologist told us it's a 4aa embie and it started hatching while we were waiting so I'm really hoping this will finally be our chance to be parents ! I'm eating my McDonald's fries as we speak))


----------



## LXP

Congratulations on being PUPO! Sending you sticky thoughts Bossy xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Congrats  hope the wait until test day goes quickly for you!


----------



## Ducky1

Hi everyone! Hurrah, we have been moved to long term chat!! 😁

Jen- congrats on wedding- amazing news! 

LXP- climbing Kilimanjaro sounds great! Have you decided to go ahead with it? 

Woofox & Mrsmeggypenny- so glad to hear all going well with pregnancy so far! 

Natalie- how did the ovulation tracking go in the end? I never managed to pick up ovulation apart from using the clear blue smiley face ones 

Bossy- amazing news on transfer after all you went through before. Fingers and toes crossed it’s a sticky one for you! X

Sally- I hope you are doing OK and have a great holiday end of the month. 

AFM- 9 +3 today, has been a slightly bumpy path to this point. Betas started off low, they started talking about ectopic and then a bit later started having severe pain. But x5 scans later and one bean in the right place measuring v slightly behind but growing well. Next hurdle is NIPT on Fri. X


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - Congrats on being PUPO!!! When is OTD?

Ducky - I'm so glad everything is going ok for you too! Good luck for NIPT!

AFM - I've got my 12 week scan dates. I go in on the 24th September. It's an early morning scan so I'm happy about that. I also have an appointment the next day. I'm guessing that's to discuss the results of the scan because we're doing all the screenings. Does anybody know for sure? Just trying to stay positive and hoping for the best!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ducky - that's great news! Good luck for the NIPT.

Mrsmeggy - not sure what that appointment would be. We had all of the tests done too and then we were sent a letter with the results about a week later. Different areas may do things in a different way though.


----------



## Ducky1

Mrsmeggypenny- have you had all your blood tests done already? If so I would assume the appt is to discuss results. But like Hannahdaisy says every area is different. We don’t get results until 16 week appt which I think is a bit late! NIPT is private though so hopefully will have results well before then. X


----------



## hannahdaisy

With our hospital they take the bloods just after your scan, you go back to the waiting room and get called to another room. No way ours would've been ready the next day I wouldn't think! They rang us a few days later too, which made me **** myself because they said a phonecall if they need to discuss the results but a letter if low risk (!!), but said nothing to worry about, just confused about the fact I'd used donor eggs. Asking if I knew anything about the donor and I was like "yeah, loads, she's my partner" haha.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Ducky - I hadn't thought about that. I did have some blood tests done at my booking in so you're probably right. It's probably to discuss those. 

Hannah - That's a good point as well. We used donor sperm so it could also have something to do with that as well. 

I suppose either way I'll find out at the appointment. Just over a week to go!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

I think they need specific info about ethnic origin and stuff like that to help them to calculate some of the statistics maybe? Can't quite remember now!

Sunday night dread again, boo! Shouldn't complain too much now though I suppose, being part-time. But still...!


----------



## Molly87

Little update from me. So I’ve had my follow up and they’ve done more blood tests to check my thyroid and for sticky blood to see if they can find any reason why the embryos aren’t implanting. We’ve decided to go to Coventry to get the test for nk cells - they do the biopsy 7-10 days after ovulation so I’m testing at the mo and hopefully will get a positive in the next day or so (I’ve had 3 days of flashing smileys just need the static!!). Once all that is done I’ll start another round of ivf (with any necessary added drugs dependent upon the test results). They are going to up stimms to 375 and give me extra progesterone after transfer. It’s hard because they just can’t give me answers as to why it isn’t working. There is a chance it’s egg quality and she said I can take supplements but isn’t convinced that is the issue. 

I’m currently in the south of France trying my hardest to relax. I’ve really struggled after this failed transfer but hoping a week in the sun will fix me and I can focus on the next cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## Woofox37

Hello everyone, sorry for the delay in replying - hope everyone is well! 

Molly - good luck with the NK test - i wanted to have that if this cycle hadn’t worked so i think its a really good idea. Enjoy the rest of your holiday in South of France, it sounds lovely. Worrying wont make anything better so try to put it out of your mind, you have a plan so just enjoy yourself until the time comes around again. Easier said I know x 

Bossy - congrats on being PUPO, sounds very promising! When is your OTD? Will you test before? 

MrsMeggypenny - Good luck for your 12 week scan - I had mine today but ill update below! Sounds as though the second appointment could be to discuss the donor sperm like Hannah mentioned.

Ducky - glad all is going well ! Is the NIPT test the same as the harmony test? We are going to have that private too......

Hannahdaisy - Sunday night dread, i hate that!!!! Monday is always fine once its here, but after a weekend off it feels so horrible getting up in the morning especially now its so dark as well! 

AFM - had my dating scan today and my was also supposed to have my combined tests for downs etc. Scan went great, one of the twins was sleeping I think as it was very still (both heartbeats great so we knew it was ok!), so i had to bend my knees and wiggle my hips around so that he/she may wake up which they did! then it was doing 360 spins and everything lol. They were both really active in the end and the sonographer struggled to get a decent pic / measurements for ages lol! So amazing, only just starting to believe it. So much activity going on in there but I feel nothing its so weird! I couldn’t have my screening tests as both twins need to be 45mm....one was 46 and the other was 42mm so I have to go back next week which i dont really mind as i get to see them again!!!! One is measuring on track and the other is a few days ahead! One more week left of Prontagest injections, thank goodness as my bum is so lumpy / itchy and sensitive! Will be happy bit also scared to stop.

Hope everyone else is ok and have a good week xxxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Molly - enjoy the rest of your holiday. Good luck with the nk cell test.

Woofox - great news on the dating scan. I'd also appreciate the fact that I'd have to go back the week later too, as you say, another excuse to see the babies  my partner said the same thing at our scan because of all of the movement, she asked what it felt like and I was like "I can't feel a thing yet!". So lovely seeing them wiggle away in there.


----------



## Ducky1

Molly87- glad to hear you have a plan in place. Hope you manage to enjoy the rest of your hols. 

Woofox37- NIPT (non invasive prenatal testing) is the umbrella term for all the different types of tests that are offered like harmony. We are actually having the panorama test instead. 

Mrsmeggypenny- hope you find out what the appt is for soon, I’m sure nothing to worry about. 

Bossy- how are you managing on 2WW, when is OTD? 

AFM- Having scan as part of NIPT Fri but no more antenatal appt until Nov and ‘12 week scan’ 15 Oct- feels like ages away! X

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

Bossy - Congrats on being PUPO, I really hope this is your time. When is OTD? 

Mrsmeggypenny - Wishing you the best for your scan on 24th, time is flying by isn’t it. 

Molly - How does it work with the nk cells test? Do you get it on the NHS or do you have to pay? Enjoy your time away.

AFM - So I got a positive for ovulation on the strips but not on the clear blue digital. I know mrsmeggypenny said that PCOS can be an issue for the clear blue digital. I was testing using both and only got positive on the strip you wee on. I’ve to phone on the first day of my next period (due in about a week) to book in for our frozen transfer but the ovulation testing obviously determines if it’s a medicated cycle or not. I think i’ll just have to be honest and take their advice. 

Anyone know the difference between natural and medicated, I know he said it’s only a few tablets but what are they and what do they do? 

I’ve been good recently as I normally am but tonight I’ve had a wobble, I went shopping after work and whilst looking at clothes I received a txt from my cousin who was due to start ivf anytime now to tell me she is pregnant. I only know about the ivf as my Grandma has but told me. I don’t think she knows I knew she was starting ivf. Her txt said ‘so we have 2 babies arriving in our family next year’, my sisters and hers - Jan and March.  She doesn’t speak to me from one year to the next but she attached her scan pic too. I had to leave the shop, I couldn’t get to the car quick enough. I was in floods of tears. She doesn’t know anything about us trying for a baby or the ivf so I can’t blame her but it just feels like a right kick in the teeth. If our first attempt had worked we’d of been due within a day of each other.

I’m not looking forward to my grandma going on and on about babies, she also has no idea about us. I need to man up but it’s really difficult listening to it all. I’ve been listening to her for months about my cousin trying for a baby and going for ivf, yet here I am going through the exact same and she has no clue. 

By the way I’d never even consider telling them. It’s actually making me dread going to see her as she lives next door to my cousin too. 

Eeee it’s a difficult journey is this. Tomorrow will be a better day. Oh gosh typing this out has set me off again. I’m just having a bas evening that’s all.

Hope your all okay x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - It sounds like you have a good plan in place! Try to enjoy the rest of your holiday. It sounds like an amazing trip!

Woofox - That's so great about your scan! I'm so happy they're both thriving! When is your next scan?

Ducky - Good luck for the NIPT tests! Does the Panorama test for gender like the Harmony does? We're not doing either, but it's interesting.

Natalie - Time does seem to be going quite quickly! It doesn't seem that long ago we were all introducing ourselves, and now I know I wouldn't be without any of you.

I'm so glad you got a positive OPK! Hopefully, AF will be kind and show up on time so you can get this next round started! I don't know anything about any of the meds you'll be taking so sorry I can't help there.

It's always hard to hear other people's pregnancy announcements. I cried every time one of my SIL announced she was. I think other people can be really insensitive towards those dealing with infertility, and they tend not to give us a second thought when announcing their good luck. Having said that, you would think your cousin would have been a bit more thoughtful considering she's had difficulty too. Cry, have a glass of wine (or your alcoholic drink of choice), and know that things will be better soon. Look at this way. If nothing else, now you won't have to share your moment of glory when your beautiful baby is born.

AFM - I've had a couple worries the last few days. I had some spotting on Tuesday. It was only when I wiped (sorry tmi), but it was pink. Then again yesterday, I had a little bit more, and some of it was red but mostly pink. Both times, it was literally only when I wiped. Nothing came out in my underwear, and it wasn't there when I went to the toilet again later. I haven't had any cramping. I haven't called my GP because DH and I figure they'll just tell me to wait until my scan on Monday. I'll bring it up then. I've consulted Dr Google, and he's given me mixed results on what it could be so I'm just going to wait. I swear DH is going to take my phone away one day because I Google everything!

I just had a thought about the second appointment. I'm consultant led so it could just be an appointment with the consultant couldn't it? Either way, I'll find out on Tuesday.

Hope everyone is as well as can be expected on this gloomy rainy Thursday! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - one of my best friends became pregnant 6 months before me and one of them 3 months before me and we hadn't started the IVF yet. I was so scared about how it would go and burst into tears once I got home after my second friend announced it. I'm sure if they'd have known then they'd have tried to be a bit more sensitive but I completely understand not telling them. I hope that your FET will be scheduled too, whether it's medicated or not  I think natural they just time transfer a certain number of days after the positive but medicated you have the oestrogen and progesterone. Not 100% sure though.

Mrsmeggy - could definitely be a consultant appointment! Hopefully that spotting is nothing to worry about, I know how scary it is though. Time for my tmi, at around 8w4d I went to the toilet first thing in the morning and all the leftovers from the Cyclogest were there (oh the joys!!) but a brown colour. Scared me completely and I changed my private scan day for the next evening. They told me you can still have the leftovers of implantation bleeding weeks down the line so said it may have been that. Not long to go until Monday now x


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Thank you for making me feel better, like Hannah says I’m sure it’s nothing to worry about. Monday will soon be here. Looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Hannah - It’s hard isn’t it. Thank you for making me feel better. 

AFM - Feeling much better today. I can’t let these things get to me, I just have to carry on as I am and pray and hope for our miracle xx


----------



## Bossy

Hello my dear friends,

Sorry I haven't been around much but the 2ww has been so hard this time especially the past 2 days..  I tested yesterday morning at 6dp5dt and it was a faint positive,  then last night I started spotting brown/pinkish colour and I'm just so scared something bad is about to happen! I did another test today and it came back positive immediately and the line is much darker than yesterday but honestly I don't know what to think.. I'm also having AF pain since the spotting.. I'm so scared of going to the loo


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hannah - I guess it was just a bit scary because I hadn't had any bleeding at all until then. How strange that implantation bleeding can come weeks later! Maybe the Cyclogest has something to do with that? I don't blame you for changing your scan date. Everything worked out for you so fingers crossed it will for me (and all of us) too. 

Natalie - I'm glad you're feeling better. I hope I helped a little bit. I really really hope this is your time!

Bossy - Congrats! Try not to worry too much about the spotting. It's probably just implantation bleeding. I had AF like cramps too. I think that was part of the reason I was so convinced it hadn't worked. The cramping is most likely just baby burrowing into your lining which is a good thing! I would recommend holding off anymore testing until your OTD. You're going to worry either way so just enjoy this time of being PUPO. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1

Bossy, I had similar in the 2WW, crampy pains and some orange brown discharge around day 8? And all has been fine so far so try not to worry (easier said than done I know!). A tentative congrats and I hope you have a lovely strong positive at OTD 🤞


----------



## Natalie90

Bossy - Congratulations, so pleased for you.

AFM - AF arrived today, probs about 2 days early but I’m glad she’s here. I will be calling the clinic on Monday to get the ball rolling for our frozen transfer xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - So good to hear AF actually arrived early! That's kind of what you want now isn't it? Have you called your clinic yet? Do you know when you officially start yet? So excited for you!

AFM - I had my 12 week scan today, and I am exactly 12 weeks so that worked out. Baby's not quite as active as Woofox's twins, but he bounced quite a few times and I think he even waved a couple of times. The ultrasound guy said it looked like I might have a small haemorrhage which would explain all of the bleeding I've recently had. The midwife basically said to keep an eye on it and if it gets worse or I have cramping to call my GP. Other than that, baby looks good and is growing big and strong!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies 

Congratulations Bossy, I hope the line has got stronger and you have been able to progress matters with you clinic. 

Natalie you must be excited to be starting again and feeling like you are doing something! 

Mrsmeggypenny it must be amazing seeing you baby, so happy for you! 

Ducky how did your scan go?

Molly I hope you were able to relax.... I have had the NK cell testing, they took a sample of my lining at the same time as the scratch. It was painful I am not going to lie but if it gives you answers it is worth it! Mine came back normal....

Sally how are you doing now??

Hi to everyone I have missed

AFM we have an initial appointment with a different clinic on Wednesday who specialise in women with low AMH so I am excited to see what they would do differently.....


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Fab news, how lovely. Bet it’s a relief to know all is well.

LXP - Yes its great to know things are underway. Wishing you all the best for Wednesday, please let us know how it goes. 

AFM - I’ve phoned the clinic this morning and they’ve booked me in for a scan on 2nd October. Not long to wait. I need to start tracking ovulation on 1st October and the outcome of that will be the decider of whether it’s a medicated or natural frozen embryo transfer ☺ 

Hope everyone’s okay x


----------



## Woofox37

Hi everyone, sorry I’ve been crap at writing on here lately - mainly cos I can’t seem to do it on my phone so only do it when I log on to my iPad and I’ve not been on that so much.

Mrsmeggy - so pleased your scan went well today. Im 12 weeks tomorrow, its crazy! At my 7 week viability scan the sonographer told me i had a heamatoma near the sac and that it may result in bleeding - i had already had a little spotting a few days prior to that scan. I never had anymore though and it had gone by my next scan. It’s common though and I’m glad it explains the bleeding you had. Do you have a bump yet? I do but I’m wondering if it’s progesterone or baby or just too many pies lol x 

LXP - good luck at the new clinic, it sounds promising so let us know how it goes x 

Natalie - 2nd October will come very quickly, not long now!!!!

Bossy - congratulations ! I also had a tiny bit of spotting in the 2ww but the fact the line is getting stronger is great!

Hannahdaisy - you did protesterone injections didnt you? Did you continue until 12 weeks and then just stop? That’s what the clinic have advised but I’m scared! I have 3 vials left so may just use them up until they’re finished...

AFM - nothing to report really. Tomorrow i will be 12 week which i just cannot believe . I’ll be happy to stop the bum injections but scared too. I have another scan on Thursday at the hospital to carry out the downs screening etc as last week one twin wasn’t yet quite big enough. Nervous as always but staying positive that they will still be fine! Sorry if i missed anyone x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - great news about the scan, congratulations  will you start telling people now?

Woofox - yeah, I did the injections. Strange though, because I was told to wean off of them. I can't remember the instructions now though but have a feeling I was told to use half a vial for a few days and I was doing them every other day too. Hope your scan goes well on Thursday 

LXP - good luck with your appointment.

Natalie - that's exciting!


----------



## Ducky1

Mrsmeggypenny- great news about the scan, must be reassuring 

Woofox- congrats to making it to 12 weeks! Hopefully I’m not too far off from you

Bossy- hope your line is getting stronger x

LXP- scan went really well, thanks for asking. Bub looks more like a baby now was waving one arm and even jumped when the sonographer pressed the probe down a bit hard! I’ll get the panorama results in 10 days and even find out the gender at that point! Good luck for your appt on Weds, hope you find it productive! X

Hope you are all doing well after the weekend. X


----------



## hannahdaisy

Ducky - so lovely to see them wiggling around isn't it  really exciting about the results and the gender.


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - strange how they weened you off. I just emailed my consultant not expecting a reply tonight but he responded straight away - probably knows what a stress head I am lol. Anyway he said no need for weening but if it makes me feel better and since I have 3 left, he said to do them one every other day if it reassures me although he said the placenta will have taken over by now. Still scared !

Ducky - thanks! How many weeks are you? Great tht you’ll find out the gender soon too how exciting 

AFM - need to book my flu jab this week, anyone had / having it? I never get flu, and have never had the jab. Does it hurt/ make you unwell? You’d think I’d be used to needles by now lol x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Very strange isn't it, seeing as we're with the same clinic! I had a whole sheet with all different medications on and how to wean off of them. Was confusing so had to put a little timetable on my phone haha. I had the flu jab and whooping cough one when I was pregnant. I've never had them before either but thought it was better safe than sorry. I didn't get ill from them, I don't think they're live anyway so shouldn't be many side effects. I had a bit of a sore arm but that was all. I don't remember either of them hurting too much either


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

LXP - Good luck for your appointment today! I really hope this is the right place for you! Please let us know how it goes. 

Natalie - How exciting! It must be such a relief to know that things are getting started soon! Only a week to until your scan!

Woofox - I don't know that have a bump yet, but I certainly look like I've put on some weight. I know when I look at a mirror face on, I don't really see a difference, but if I turn to the side, I think I can see something. Nobody has commented on it though. I was a bigger girl to begin with though so that might be making it more difficult to see a difference too.

A quick question for you based on a question Hannah had for me. How are you planning to tell people on social media? Or are you going to say anything on social media? I don't want to make someone feel the way I did when other people made their pregnancy announcements. I would feel awful if someone came up to me later and told me mine made them really upset because they're going through something similar. 

I'm still debating the flu jab as well. DH thinks I should get it, but I know one girl at work had it while pregnant, and she got a really bad chest infection as a result. On my ******** memories, it came up that I had one when I was at uni (America let's anybody who can pay for it have one), and I can't remember having any side effects from it. I'm definitely going to have the whooping cough jab though. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'm sure it'll all be fine! (I feel like I've written you a novel lol).

Hannah - We've told most of the close people in our lives already. I did hold off on telling some close friends until the day of the scan. I still need to tell my father (we're not close) before we go public with it. I'm still trying to figure out how to go about it on certain social media sites because I know I don't want to unintentionally make someone feel the way I did with pregnancy announcements. How did you go about it?

Ducky - So exciting to find out the results and the gender soon! How far along are you now?

AFM - It was very exciting to see baby again! Thank you all for asking! 

The bleeding seems to be subsiding now so that's good. 

I had my first consultant appointment yesterday. They talked about me having a glucose tolerance test because I have a slightly raised BMI (I blame the hormones) and PCOS. However, I told them that I'm already monitoring my blood sugar levels four times a day, and my endocrinologist didn't want to take me off of Metformin so they agreed I don't have to do the test. Yay! A few less needles. They are going to transfer my consultant care from my local hospital to the bigger hospital though since I already go to the bigger hospital for the diabetes clinic that's within the antenatal clinic (I hope that made sense). The diabetes staff had already mentioned that as a possibility so I guess it's now official. The bigger hospital is also the hospital I'm booked in to give birth at so at least I'll be familiar with the staff? The consultant also said that I'll get extra scans! I'm excited about that! It feels like a lot of doctor appointments at the minute, but I'm sure we'll fall into to a routine. 

I hope everyone is well! Sorry I wrote so much today!

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - good news about the consultant appointment. Good that it's being moved to the bigger hospital too, I think I would prefer to keep visiting the place that I would be giving birth at. I'm considering trying to do that in the future with midwife appointments because I used to have those at my GP clinic but I know lots of women go to the hospital to have them. The extra scans are a good benefit! I had extra scans towards the end of my pregnancy and they were different, no pictures of anything, but the sonographers were still lovely and described everything that they were measuring etc. So nice to see the baby more often!

RE social media, I know what you mean, it can definitely be a touchy subject. I think at the end of the day though, it's amazing news that you're over the moon about and it's nice to be able to share that with people if you want to. Hopefully any people that are struggling will have their moment very soon and be able to share that too. We waited until our gender scan at 16 weeks and then put a photograph of me standing sideways and cradling a little bump and then in another photograph we had a little vest that said 'Hatched by two chicks', some little Converse style socks and a chalk countdown. We also shared a picture afterwards that the scan company put on their ** page so that announced the gender.


----------



## Natalie90

I’m loving all the updates.

As you know I’m trying the bum injections this time round instead of the pessaries due to my period arriving 5DP5DT. What is it I need to make them less painful? Is it a gel? Any tips?

Also any tips for anything to consider trying pre frozen embryo transfer or during the 2WW? Just wondering if there’s anything I didn’t try the first time round? 

xx


----------



## Bossy

Hi my dear friends,

So sorry I haven't been around much but my anxiety was through the roof this last week..

Mrsmeggy so happy to hear everything was ok at your appointment and that you're being moved to a bigger hospital where they will take good care of you! Everything is getting more real now xx

Natalie so glad your frozen transfer is near and I really hope this is your time xx

Hannah how are you ? Xx

Ducky so glad your scan went well, that sounds so lovely xx 

Woofox woow 12nweeks, time flies by!!!! Good luck for you scan tomorrow!! 

Lol how was your appointment today ? Xx

Afm had my first beta today at 12dp5dt and it came back at 807! So I'm cautiously optimistic because I'm too scared to be happy!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - congratulations!!!! Amazing news! I hope everything continues to go well for you  xxxx I'm ok thank you, Wednesdays are my day off so that's nice, although been very busy today. Loving the return of the hot weather!

Natalie - you need to warm the oil first, I held it in my fist but I know lots of ladies like to pop it into their cleavage haha. If your partner is the one doing the injecting then they need to get good at just jabbing it straight in. My partner went too slowly on the first go and we both felt it piercing through all different layers, yuck! We also used to massage the area afterwards, not as nice as it sounds, actually a bit painful but should help to stop the lumps and bumps.


----------



## Woofox37

Bossy - congratulations , so pleased for you. I know what you mean about being too scared to be happy but hopefully each day you’ll feel a little more confident about it. Have you booked your viability scan?

Natalie - I did as Hannah mentioned and put the vial in my cleavage for half hour before injecting. I also bought some Emla numbing cream and some tegaderm patches. Put a blob of the cream on the injection site and then place the tegaderm patch over it and leave it to numb for an hour. It was a bit hit and miss, most days i didn’t feel the injection go in, occasionally i did but it was never painful as such, just like a blood test type needle prick. Sometimes my hubby injected in the wrong place as he didnt have his glasses on so i felt those ones lol! As Hannah said get your partner to massage the area after too. Sometimes I’d get a bruise or rash after but it was never painful as such. Good luck x

Mrsmeggypenny - im not going to announce anything as such on social media. I actually love seeing other people’s but its just not me, we’ve told close family and friends and will tell others as and when we see them. I don’t want to jinx anything and worry by announcing it it would somehow backfire on me, stupid i know! I love Hannahdaisy’s announcement method though! My husband has told half the street and all of his mates already - he’s a bit excited lol! The bigger hospital sounds good. I’m glad the bleeding is subsiding. Did you have a higher BMI before you got pregnant? Mine was a tiny bit above what it should be putting me in the overweight range and i know I’m heavier now so wonder if ill be asked to test for it too...........

Hannahdaisy - how odd about your list of how to ween off various medicines. Who was your consultant? Mine was Dr Tolba. 

AFM - had my flu jab today, didn’t hurt ! Will see if I get a bruised arm in the morning! Scan tomorrow - nervous as always! Have a nice evening everyone! Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Woofox - I also kept worrying about jinxing things, especially at the start, even though it's not a thing! Our consultant was Dr Nicopollous (sp?). We went for the viability scan and then had to wait to see a nurse afterwards and that's when they gave us the weaning sheet, all highlighted with our specific medications and instructions. He wasn't free on the dates we needed for this cycle so we're under Dr Wren now. Best of luck for tomorrow! xx


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Bossy that’s such amazing news congratulations. 

I’m off to Coventry today for my NK cell testing! I’m so nervous. My understanding is that you have to have 2 now so need to go back again after my next ovulation. Definitely won’t be anymore ivf this year which I’m sad about as I really was convinced I’d be pregnant by Christmas this year but never mind! Can draw a line under this truly awful year and hope 2019 brings us our miracle! Just ordered some supplements to help with egg quality just in case that is an issue. Hoping to be as prepared and healthy as I can be in jan to go again! 

My blood tests for thyroid and sticky blood came back in the normal range. 

Woofox and mrsmeggypennt congratulations on your 12 week scans. All sounds positive! xx


----------



## Woofox37

Molly - good luck with the NK testing - hope it all goes ok. Yes its sad that you wont be doing anymore ivf this year but sounds like you have the right attitude. Just enjoy Christmas and get ready for a fresh start next year. I have spent the last 6 years hoping I’d be pregnant for ‘this time next year’ but it will happen when its meant to but it will happen - stay positive xxxx

Hannahdaisy - Dr Wren performed my embryo transfer this time as Dr Tolba wasn’t there that day and she was lovely. Very positive! She gave me so much hope when she was transferring just with her positivity. So good luck - when do you start again? Xxx

AFM - had our 12 week scan yesterday and the nuchal screening for Downs etc......All was good, the babies have got so big and were pretty chilled out yesterday compared to last time. Still had to wiggle my hips around to make them move as they just weren’t in the right position. One was initially face down and the other was having a good old stretch and wouldn’t stay still so it took a while for the sonographer to get the measurements. I was weighed and had blood taken, they said everything was in normal ranges but have to wait for blood test results for a % risk I believe. It wasn’t really explained. Think we’ve been spoilt going private with IVF because yesterday at the NHS it felt really disorganised and a bit impersonal. I guess its just cuts! The sonographers (one was training) were muttering between themselves during the scan which really worried me as they were whispering and looking perplexed. Turns out they just didnt know much about IVF twin pregnancies and weren’t sure what type of twins i was having. And the man who took my blood was moody and rough! Like i said, i think Ive been spoilt! Hopefully my consultant appointment will be better ! Xx

Hope everyone is good and have a lovely weekend - thank goodness its Friday x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - Good luck with the NK testing! I really hope you get some answers from it. Like Woofox said, take this time to focus on yourself and enjoy the upcoming holidays. 

Woofox - I wouldn't expect too much better at your consultant appointment. I had mine the day after my scan, and I'm glad my consultant care is being transferred to the bigger hospital. I found I was repeating myself a lot and basically telling her how my care was going to go because of the excellent care I was already receiving from other doctors. She wanted me to have the GTT, and I was like no, my endocrinologist said I don't need it because I'm already on Metformin and testing my blood sugar. Plus, the results wouldn't be right because of the Metformin, and he doesn't want me to come off of it just to do the GTT.  I guess she was like a junior doctor or something because she had to go ask the actual consultant if what I said was right. I also had to ask her a lot of questions for clarification because she just never explained herself properly. I found myself asking my husband afterwards if he got the same understanding as I did based on what she did say. She also couldn't seem to wrap her brain around the fact that I already attend the diabetes clinic at the bigger hospital and wanted to refer me. I had to tell her multiple times that I already go and have my next appointment there booked before she seemed to actually get it. I walked out of there not feeling very confident. 

TLR: I didn't have a very good consultant appointment. Be prepared to advocate for yourself and your babies. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofox37

MrsMeggypenny - thats a shame that you walked out feeling not very confident. I wont expect too much then and am going to research as much as i can myself which is what a lot of women on my twin group on ******** have said. There’s one lady on there who lives near me so went to the same hospital and had a really good consultant who got her through all sorts of problems. She told me her name so I’m hoping to get her - if not i may ask for her. Also going to look into other hospitals and see which i prefer. Is it because its nhs do you reckon and we’ve got used to professional and specialised care, or are they just so stretched ?!! oh well, let’s hope things improve for both of us. My first scan the lady was lovely so maybe it just depends who you get. We realised yesterday that one of our babies had the hiccups when we had the scan - it was kind of jumping every few seconds and we both just thought it was fidgeting but on getting home and reading up about this stage it says they hiccup and i saw some videos of ultrasounds online where the baby was hiccuping and it was exactly the same. I would have thought the sonographers would have pointed this out to as others have done at private ones but i guess they were just more concerned with taking measurements and muttering amongst themselves. My friend who is pregnant was treated really badly by one consultant at our hospital and she complained through PALS about him so she would never have to see him again which was successful  and then she ended up with someone lovely. As if you need any more stress through this process !


----------



## hannahdaisy

Molly - I really hope that 2019 will be your year. Try to relax for the rest of the year and enjoy yourself and then you'll be ready and raring to go come January.

Woofox - great news about your scan  glad to hear that the babies are doing well! I think we've definitely been spoilt with private healthcare too, you can really tell the difference. I actually looked into giving birth privately just to check the costs, couldn't justify it though with all the things you had to buy for the baby and there were so many unpredictable extras that you couldn't guess what the final price would even be. We found Dr Wren to be nice too, heard she was very honest and to the point. I think we'll contact the clinic again in January just to see what the next steps would be. Don't know too much about FETs really. Wanting to try and get things done around school holidays so that we don't have to tell work. Aiming for the summer holidays I think.

Mrsmeggy - my consultant appointments didn't feel much different to when I saw doctors or anything really. Sometimes a bit rushed and impersonal. I did have a really nice lady twice and she was the one that went and booked my extra scans and then my induction date. I felt like she was actually listening to my worries and taking things seriously. Hoping I'll have a different experience next time after the problems with the birth too.


----------



## Natalie90

Hello you lovely lot

Hope your all ok?

Woofox - Fab news  

Molly - How did your appt go?

AFM - Thank you for the recommendations for numbing gel and patches. I don’t know wether to buy any or not as my Nurse said they are fine and straight forward. Is the gel etc just from any chemist? 

I had my scan today in prep for our frozen transfer, my lining is at 5mm. Needs to be 7mm for transfer. I think it was 10mm on our first fresh transfer. The Nurse said that the lining changes depending on where you are in your cycle. I’ve started on the pomegranate juice.

I’m tracking ovulation at the mo so will all depend on if I get a LH surge, if I do then transfer will take place 6 days later and if not we will go down the medicated route but I’m not really sure what that entails, I think it’s an injection on day 21 and then a period etc. Does anyone else know? 

I’m just trying to work out when when I’m likely to be off if it is a medicated route.

Love to all xx


----------



## Natalie90

Hi ladies

I’ve just been for my CD15 scan, on my CD11 scan my lining was 5mm and follicle at 7mm but today I’m pleased to say my lining is perfect at 10mm and follicle at 16mm so my Consultant is confident that I will get the LH surge over this weekend or possible Monday or Tuesday.

If I’ve not had a positive by Tuesday, I need to phone up and decide wether to track again next month or go for a medicated frozen embryo transfer but I’m hoping it won’t come to that.

Happy weekend to you all xx


----------



## LXP

That's exciting news Natalie xx good luck xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck Natalie


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - That's so exciting! I really hope you do get your surge soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck and keep us updated!!! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

AFM - Thank you everyone. I’ve not had the LH surge yet. The lines are getting darker on the test though so I really hope it’s tomorrow because I have to ring the clinic tomorrow regardless to let them know if I’ve had the surge yet. I’ve never had a positive on the digital yet but this is only my second month of using them and I’m not sure if I tested for long enough on the first month. I’ve had a down day today and there’s been a few tears but I’m feeling positive again now, sometimes we just have to let it all out.

Hope everyone’s okay x


----------



## Natalie90

Hi everyone

I got a smiley face on the Clear Blue digital ovulation test this morning. Ive never been so happy to see a smiley face  

Will keep you all updated but transfer should go ahead on Monday, fingers crossed xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I'm so happy for you! Sending you lots of baby dust and good luck! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

That's really good news, Natalie  good luck!


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you.

Quick question about the lubion injections. My clinic have told me to inject in my tummy, I was thinking that people inject them in their bum? Also I think I’m on them twice a day and I start taking them 3 days before transfer. Is that what you all did if you used lubion? 

Xx


----------



## Woofox37

Natalie - great news best of luck for the transfer ! I used prontagest which was in the bum but I’ve heard of others injecting another medication in the tummy which was less painful maybe it was Lubion. It must be less painful as it wont be injected into the muscle then x let us know how it goes xxx

AFM - no further scans until 26.10.18 when I’ll be 16 weeks. Feels like so long but it’s only 2 weeks, it’s just ive been having them closer together up to now. Had a few niggles here and there in my uterus area and groin aches at times I guess / hope this is all normal ! My hospital called and told me my 16 and 20 week scans will be in London at UCLH as they are more specialised in identical twin pregnancies which reassured me. Then I’ll be referrred back to my consultant at my hospital if all is going to plan by then. I’ve heard great things abut UCLH so I’m pretty happy. Off on holiday to Spain tomorrow for a week so best get packing. Hope you’re all ok xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - Lubion is the tummy and Prontogest is in the bum. Definitely will be less painful so that's a plus!

Woofox - I would say the aches and pains would be normal. There's so much stretching going on and your organs are getting squashed. That'll be nice for you, I went away to New York when I was 14-15 weeks pregnant. It was very hot over there and I found that I was much more sensitive to the heat, kept making me feel sick and dizzy. It's probably not too hot over there now I suppose. Will be nice for you to go over there and relax, jealous!


----------



## Woofox37

Hannahdaisy - wow, I was going to ask if going away abroad would be ok so I’m glad you said you also went when pregnant. We booked it ages ago and were undecided for a while about whether or not to cancel but it will be a relaxing holiday and everything ive read says its safe. It’s only a short flight about 2 hours and the weather is not too hot but nice enough to sit in so ill definitely be extra careful in the sun. Once i get there I’m sure i will relax - I guess everything at this stage you will worry about in pregnancy especially after IVF ! Ill take my iPad so will check in when i can xxx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Yep, I turned 15 weeks pregnant while I was out there. The flight wasn't fun but was about 8 hours so yours is much shorter. I just found it hard to get comfortable on such a long flight and couldn't curl up the way I normally would. My midwife said it was fine to go but to be very careful about DVT and to make sure that you move your legs and feet often and try and walk up and down the aisle.


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I don't know about the progesterone injections. I only did the pessaries.

Woofox - I've been having the stretching pains as well. Are you having more scans because you're having twins? Enjoy your trip to Spain! I'm sure you'll have a great time!

Hannah - New York sounds like an amazing trip! I've only ever travelled through JFK Airport while going back and forth between Heathrow and Dallas. I'd love to go one day!

AFM - I've finally booked my 16 week appointment. It was really annoying because I thought the appointment would come through the post, and I never heard anything so I decided to chase it up. Apparently, I'm responsible for booking my appointments that aren't at the hospital. We have a maternity centre, and that's where you go for your appointments that aren't scans basically. I don't remember the midwife saying this at my booking in and neither does DH. Anyway, it's done now.

We had a private scan done this past weekend. Baby was facing out so we got our first glimpse of *his full face. He looks like an alien! It also looked like he was waving at us again. Baby was being naughty and not cooperating with the lady doing the scan. It took her a few tries to get him to move onto his side so she could take some measurements. We saw the heartbeat and the brain which was pretty cool. My next appointment is on 24/10, and my next scan is 19/11. I have diabetes appointments in between, but those are just to check that my blood sugars are ok.

*We don't know if baby's a boy or girl yet, but I'd rather say he than it.

Hope everyone is ok! 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Have a fabulous holiday, hope you enjoy it.

Mrsmeggypenny - How lovely for you to see your little baby, I love that he was waving. Not long until your next scan, time seems to be flying by doesn’t it. 

AFM - Thank you everyone for your well wishes and advice. I love that we can follow each other’s journeys xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Mrsmeggy - I LOVE New York! I think I've been there 4 times now and would happily go again in the future, just so much to do there! Will wait quite a few years though I think as I don't know how child-friendly it really is. I went with family a few years back and we took my younger sister who was around 10 at the time and even she was struggling with the pace of it all, lack of public toilets etc. We decided to go again during my pregnancy as the last big holiday for a few years, ended up spending soooo much money there too. You should definitely go there on holiday one day  lovely news about your scan. I remember the sonographer saying to us that the brain should look like a bit of a butterfly shape, it's all so interesting. One of the craziest things I remember seeing on a scan is where they zoomed into the face at the 20 week scan and were pointing out his nostrils, checking for a cleft palate. One of our scan photos from that scan is his face straight on, I love that picture but my partner thought it looked creepy! Will you be finding out the gender?

AFM - it's my day off today and we're off to two classes so it'll be busy. We normally just go to baby sensory but doing a trial of a new one too this morning. Looking like a lovely day too


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - Time does seem to be going really quickly for all of us. I feel like you've already told us, but when is transfer day for you? I want to be sure I send extra good thoughts your way on the day. 

Hannah - I keep trying to convince my family to meet us in New York as it's kind of halfway for all of us, but I've had no luck so far. Maybe one day.  

DH said baby's brain looks like horns! lol I think I might prefer butterfly, but I won't tell DH. I think he'd actually be disappointed. Since baby was facing out and had a hand up by his face, it also looks like he has claws where the front bones are. 

As far as finding out the gender, I'm not 100% sure yet. I kind of want to know the gender, but I also want to be surprised. DH isn't too bothered about finding out. I've thought about asking the sonographer to just write it down for us, and we can decide if and when we want to know. We might have a gender reveal party with close friends and family. Fortunately, we still have about six weeks to figure it all out. What did you do? Did you find out or did you wait?

It's my day off too today! Have fun at the classes! What's the new one you're trialling?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy

Hi everyone,

So sorry I'm not posting much but I'm going through a hard time!

I don't even know where to begin .. on Monday I started bleeding bright red and I went for an emergency scan.. as I sat there waiting for the doctor to tell me I'm miscarying he actually showed me a hearbeat on that screen!! I was crying so loud and telling him I know I'm miscarying and he kept saying no you're not, look at this strong hearbeat! I was so shocked,  I couldn't actually process the news..
But I'm so scared.. he told me I have some blood in my uterus next to the pregnancy and that this can be quite common but could also mean a threatened misscariage..  I relived all those feelings I had with my last miscarriage,  bleeding, back pain, and so much anxiety.. I'm still having red spotting on and off and I have to go back for a scan tomorrow to see how things are ..
Please pray that my baby's hearbeat is still there and hope that hematoma is now smaller..


----------



## Natalie90

Mrsmeggypenny - Transfer day is Monday in the afternoon. The Embryologist will phone us on Monday morning to confirm a time. Please do send lots of positive thoughts our way, I really appreciate it. 

I think I’d definitely find out the gender, I wouldn’t be able to contain myself from buying lots of nice outfits etc. A gender reveal sounds exciting  

Hannah - Hope you enjoy the classes. 

AFM - I’ve doubled checked with my clinic and I will be taking Lubion injections in my tummy from Thursday evening then twice a day. Really hoping that makes the difference for us this time xx


----------



## LXP

Bossy I am so sorry to hear about the bleeding. I am sending you hugs and positive thoughts for tomorrow!!!! Please update us! 

Natalie I hope all goes well Monday! 

Woofox have a great time away x


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Bossy - Please try not to worry. I had some bright red bleeding, and they found the source during my 12 week scan. Everything's turned out fine, and I'm currently 14 weeks. You've seen a strong heartbeat, and that's so important. Woofox had some bleeding as well early on iirc. My midwife wasn't even concerned and said only to call about it if it got heavy or I had cramping. 

Natalie - That's true. I do love cute baby clothes! I've already bought loads over the last five years. DH mentioned one day that he didn't know what we already have so I laid it all out for him. Let's just say, I may have gone a little overboard with the baby grows. 

Monday isn't too far away! I'll definitely send lots of positive thoughts your way! I really hope the Lubion injections make all the difference. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy

Bossy - I've heard about this type of bleeding very common too, I hope that's all it is and that you get more wonderful news tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and checking back on here to see how you got on x

Mrsmeggy - keep trying with the family! Yes, we found out the gender at a private scan when I was just over 16 weeks, we took my little sister too so that was really nice for her too. Would be nice to write it down and then see how you feel. We just found it so tempting but always said that a surprise would be absolutely amazing.

The new class was one called Hartbeeps and we loved it. He dressed up like a little doctor today to take care of the poorly teddies and dollies, very cute and great photo opportunities! Off to Baby Sensory in a little while and it's reflections this week so lots of things with mirrors I think. Have already booked up for the next term of Hartbeeps, excited for that.


----------



## Natalie90

Bossy - I’ll pray for you, stay positive, I’m sure everything will be just fine. Please let us know.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - so excited for you - it’s so exciting when you get that smiley isn’t it! Sending lots of luck for your transfer. 

Bossy - stay positive, a strong heartbeat is good news. I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Woofox and mrsmeggypenny I can’t believe how quickly your pregnancies seem to be going!! The year is flying!

AFM - so I had my NK cell biopsy about 2 weeks ago - the results take 5! I need to start monitoring ovulation again Friday and then will go for the second biopsy 7-10 days after that. I’ve worked out I could start my next ivf cycle on my next period which is due around 3rd nov. It would mean transfer very close to Christmas so would be worried they won’t do it as there are closures over that time but would be amazing if I could! I’m off work from 21st dec - 2nd jan so wouldn’t need any time off sick which is good and lots of distractions for the 2ww! xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - It’s so lovely to hear from you. I had a spring in my step once we had the smiley face, I honestly thought I’d never get one but my fiancé tells me to have a PMA (positive mental attitude) and he’s so right. 

Things seem to be moving along quickly, it would be fab if you could have another go this year, I wish you all the best with it all. 

I hope you don’t mind me asking a few questions. When you say biopsy, what does it involve? Have they said what the outcome will be if you do or don’t have nk cells? 

xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie - of course not! It’s basically the scratch which I seem to remember you have had? The only difference is they test the cells they remove for NK cells. They do the biopsy 7-10 days after ovulation. So it doubles as having the scratch for my next cycle! 

Apparently if you have too many NK cells they put you on steroids one day before transfer. If they are in the normal range then its just a case of getting on with trying again! They said if you have too few Nk cells then that’s a problem they haven’t quite worked out how to solve yet so fingers crossed that isn’t an issue! The amount of cells can vary month to month which is why they now do 2 biopsies to get a truer picture. xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Fab, fingers crossed for you. I have heard of people being prescribed steroids, I know Fopperholic who I follow on Instagram and YouTube asked to be put on them for her third go and it worked, she’s just had twins. She actually didn’t pay for the nk cells test and just took the meds anyway from recollection. They seem like they are moving quickly which is always good. Is the cost of the test covered on the NHS?


----------



## Molly87

No unfortunately not! It’s £540 and two trips to Coventry!


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Ahh okay, expensive then however I had heard it was more like £1200 so not as bad as I thought, however I did think it would be covered on the NHS as part of your treatment. Am I right in thinking you are treated at Liverpool Women’s?


----------



## Bossy

Hey ladies, 

After betas which didn't double, strong cramps and unbearable back pain,  my baby almost doubled in size today and we saw that heartbeat flickering on the screen again!!!! And the Dr said the blood is almost entirely gone so hope my spotting will stop soon . I know it's still so early but for today I give thanks to God! I never thought I would be one of those women who actually get to see a heart beat..

Natalie I want to wish you best of luck for your upcoming transfer and really hope this is your time now!! 

Molly nice to see you again and glad to hear things are moving along for you!! 

Hi to everyone else and thank you so much for your support!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Molly - hope you get good news from the testing.

Bossy - that's such good news, how exciting for you! When will you be having another scan?


----------



## Natalie90

Bossy - That’s wonderful news, I’m so pleased for you. How amazing to see that flickering heart beat, it must of been such a lovely moment


----------



## Molly87

Bossy I’m so pleased. Was thinking about you all day. Amazing moment. xx


----------



## Natalie90

AFM - So it’s transfer day tomorrow, we are hoping and praying the thawing process goes well. The Embryologist will phone in the morning to confirm so we have everything crossed that transfer will go ahead in the afternoon. I’m excited and nervous at the same time.

Please send positive thoughts our way you lovely people.

xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck  xx


----------



## Bossy

Natalie I have everything crossed for you!!! Best of luck xx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie good luck today. Hope everything goes well. xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you so much for your well wishes.

I am so happy to say that we are PUPO. Everything went well and our embryo is graded at 4bb which is the same as it was graded before being frozen. It was such a relief to get the call to say our embryo had thawed well, the thawing process took 25 mins which is amazing.

We came home afterwards, had some lunch and I’ve just had a nice sleep. Going to do my lubion injection now and let my fab fiancé cook tea 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## LXP

Massive congratulations on being PUPO Natalie xx


----------



## Natalie90

Thank you LXP. How are you doing? 

Xx


----------



## LXP

Hey Natalie I'm ok. We are just trying to gather information see other clinics and hopefully start something in January. It's hard not doing anything but we also need to regroup and find the finances. Who knows we may have a natural miracle but I'm not holding my breathe! Xx 

I hope your 2ww goes quickly and I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Ducky1

Hi ladies! Bossy so glad to hear scan went well, hope spotting stops soon. 

Natalie- congrats on being PUPO! 

Hope everyone else doing ok 😁

Am 14 weeks tomorrow and had ‘12 week’ scan yesterday. All seemed good but she’s consistently 5 days behind IVF dates. Also had our panorama results which are all low risk (yay!), and found out it’s a little girl ❤


----------



## Natalie90

LXP - Thank you. Keep positive, you never know what may happen and if not January will soon come round.

Ducky - Thank you. Wow a little girl, that is amazing. So glad everything is going well for you.

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - congratulations, I really hope that this is your time 

LXP - best of luck finding the clinic you want for January and be positive that a natural surprise may happen!

Ducky - great news, how lovely


----------



## Natalie90

Please can I check with you ladies, I’m just being paranoid- I’m taking just a general multivitamin from Superdrug as I asked my Consultant if I needed to be taking anything and he said a multivitamin would be fine. I’ve just read the back of the container and it says not to take if trying to get pregnant or if you are pregnant unless advised by your Doctor. Am I being over paranoid? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - some of my vitamins said that so I stopped taking them, I was definitely paranoid about it! I can't remember exactly what one it was now but I think there was a vitamin in there that wasn't recommended for pregnancy, or not too much of it or something...maybe Google each of the vitamins and see if you can work anything out from that?


----------



## Natalie90

Thanks Hannah. I’m sorted now, I’m just sticking with the folic acid going forward. I really panicked when I just happened to read on the back it wasn’t suitable for pregnancy although my Consultant said any multivitamin would be fine. Confusing but I phoned the clinic anyway for peace of mind and the Nurse said not to worry as it won’t have done anything but all I need to take is folic acid. Panic over.

Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Glad that you've sorted it. During this journey you just second guess and question everything and then worry loads if you think you've made a mistake! The only things I ended up taking were Pregnacare and CoQ10 I think because I knew they were definitely fine!


----------



## Woofox37

Hello everyone sorry for the delay in responding - i updated my cookies and lost the page and forgot my password and didnt have very good internet access whilst away! 

Bossy - I’m so so pleased for you - what a rollercoaster you have been on. Hopefully now that you have seen the heartbeat and baby is growing you can relax a little. I did have a bleed next to the sac at my 7 week viability scan but by my 12 week scan it had gone. The sonography described it as bruising which either disappears or comes out as more blood. I did have a small amount of bleeding before that so maybe it was related.........

Natalie - congrats on being PUPO - when is your OTD? Xx

Ducky - that’s great that all came back low risk and congratulations on your little girl!!!! 

AFM - got back from Spain a couple of days ago. So glad I didn’t book any work in until tomorrow because i got a stinking cold whilst we were away and it’s only just going after resting the last couple of days. Pharmacist said i couldnt take anything so been putting my head over a bowl of hot water and drinking lots of hot water with sliced lemon. I did take one paracetamol which is allowed as i had a headache but that’s all i needed thankfully! Spain was lovely - we had a small scare as when i wiped after a number 2 there was a tiny bit of pink mixed in with my discharge - when i wiped at the front. No more after that and no cramps but we did have a little panic and a few tears. However, we went for a private scan as soon as we were back and all is fine - even got a 4d scan of the twins lying against each other so sweet. One was very active and the other is more laid back and non cooperative lol! Was so relieved all was ok though. Have our 16 week scan next week at UCLH in London so am hoping all goes ok with this as well as this one is specifically for identical twins to monitor that all is normal! Our screening tests for Downs etc came back low risk too which i was over the moon about xxx Sorry if i missed anyone xxx


----------



## Natalie90

Hannah - Yes we really do, I’m just glad I realised I shouldn’t be taking them. I’ll stick with the folic acid from now on. 

Woofox - Thank you, OTD is 26/10. Really hoping for good news. As you know last time AF arrived 5dp5dt so I am scared of that happening again however we used pessaries on that attempt which my Consultant thinks I may not have absorbed and lubion injections this time so I just hope that makes the difference. I’m keeping as positive as I possibly can.

I’m glad you had a nice time in Spain. Good luck with your 16 weeks scan, they sound like they are looking after you. Good news on the low risk result too. 

Xx


----------



## LXP

Morning Ladies 

I hope you are all well? 

Natalie how are you coping on the 2ww? I hope you have not tested early!!! 

AFM - I have had my AMH tested again today and will find the results out tomorrow. I am really scared it will have fallen even further - it was 2.7 in November 2017. I am also having my progesterone tested to see if I have ovulated.... watch this space!


----------



## Natalie90

LXP - I’m doing well thank you, I’m 9dp5dt, I was so glad to get past 5dp5dt as on our first try that was when AF arrived. I was on pessaries then but lubion injections this time. OTD is Friday and no I haven’t tested. I want me and my fiancé to be there together when we test, he has taken Friday off work. I have had some symptoms - cramping, vivid dreams, hot flushes now and again, bloating and just this constant feeling of being heavy in my tummy, it’s a weird feeling. I don’t know if it’s the lubion causing these symptoms or not.

I’m so hoping for good news because I really won’t be able to face work on Monday and I have an interview next week for the job I’m currently doing so that’s in the back of my mind. I’m staying positive for now.Please keep your fingers and toes crossed for us. 

I hope you get the results you are hoping for, let me know how you get on?

Im hoping everyone else is doing okay too.

Xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been around. For whatever reason, I haven't been getting notifications. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well!

Natalie - Congrats on being PUPO and good luck for tomorrow!!! As far as vitamins go, I would recommend taking a pregnancy support vitamin. I take Boots own brand. I have found it really hard to eat veg (it makes me sick) so I like knowing I'm getting at least some of what I should be in my vitamins. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow and for Monday!

Ducky - How exciting! A little girl! 

LXP - Good luck on your clinic search! I hope you find the right one for you. How did the AMH testing go?

Bossy - I'm so glad they found the source of the bleeding and that it'll soon be gone (if it's not already). I know how stressful it is. I actually went to hospital on Sunday for mine, but I'll put more details below. Seeing a heartbeat is amazing isn't it?

Hannah - Is it vitamin A you're thinking of? 

Woofox - Sound like you were having a good time until your cold! How sweet that your twins are cuddling up together! I'm so glad everything is going well for you. 

AFM - I ended up at hospital on Sunday. I woke up that morning with blood on my pajamas and a little bit on the bed. I went to the toilet and the blood was really dark red. We called 111 and they made us an emergency appointment with the out of hours GP at the little hospital. He then referred us on to the big hospital. The doctor there did an internal exam and checked Baby's heartbeat (our first time hearing it). The doctor said it looks like the blood is coming from my cervix and not my womb which is a good thing. She thinks I just have a fragile cervix which is getting easily irritated by basic things like walking and standing. There's nothing we can do for it, but I am trying to limit the amount of time I stand which is difficult since I work in retail. 

I also had my 16 week appointment with the midwife on Wednesday which went well. I feel like she was the first medical professional to actually listen to me. She gave me lots of good advice, and I really liked her. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

Hello lovely people 

I’m so, so gutted to say it’s a BFN for us. I’m just so sad and I just need to cry it out. Next step for us will be a whole new cycle on the NHS, we’re lucky enough to have a free one left.

Xx


----------



## LXP

Natalie I am so sorry xxx I hope you have a large glass of something alcoholic and have lots of cuddles and crying with your fiance! I'm pleased your able to have another go on the NHS. We only got one.... 

Nice to see you again Mrsmeggypenny I'm sorry about the bleeding but pleased they have found the source. Could they sign you off work or put you on light duties? I have had my progesterone (27) and prolactin (406) on day 19 but no AMH result yet..... 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Natalie - so sorry to hear about the BFN, have a good cry and a large drink or two. Pleased that the NHS are offering you more tries.

Woofox - your scan of the twins sounds so sweet!

Mrsmeggy - that sounds really scary. Possibly vit a, yes.

LXP - hope you get good news about your AMH.

AFM - We're off on a little road trip to Norfolk today. Heard that it's about to get even colder!


----------



## Molly87

Natalie I am so sorry, it’s such a tough process. Take some time for yourself but you will pick yourself back up. They can make changes on your next fresh cycle. Thinking of you. xxxx

AFM I don’t seem to have ovulated this month which means I can’t have my second biopsy and another 4 week wait. I’d really hoped to have my next fresh cycle just before Christmas but I think it will be jan now. I know it’s not the end of the world but it will then be 5 months since my failed transfer and it’s felt so slow! I just want to get going again! xx


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Natalie - I'm so sorry! I was really hoping for you. Take some time with your fiance and cry as much as you need to. I know it's not much, but at least you get another chance on the NHS. They'll make some changes and hopefully the next one will be the one that works. 

LXP - I spoke to my supervisor on Monday, and she's agreed to let me have at least 30 minutes worth of break time no matter how long of a shift I do. It seems to have helped so far because - touch wood - I haven't had anymore bleeding since, and I've just finished doing four days in a row. I'm kind of already doing light duties because I have amazing co-workers who know how hard we've worked for this pregnancy, and they don't want me risking it. 

I don't know anything about progesterone or prolactin levels, but I hope you get your amh soon!

Hannah - It was really scary. Even DH was scared (even if he did to try to pass it off as he was scared because I was). Have fun in Norfolk! 

Molly - That's disappointing. I know you were ready to get going again. At least now you can really relax over Christmas? I know it doesn't make it better, but at least you won't have to worry about meds or appointments or anything like that. You'll get to enjoy the time with family. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie90

LXP - Thank you, yes we are lucky to have another NHS cycle which we are really grateful for. I hope you get your results soon.

Hannah - Thank you, I hope you enjoy Norfolk.

Molly - Your so right, it is a really tough process. I’m sorry to hear you will have to wait until the new year, I think we will have a break for a few months now and start our fresh cycle then too so we can support each other through it. Am I right in thinking you are having treatment in Liverpool?

Mrsmeggypenny - Thank you, I’m sorry to hear about your hospital trip but glad you are feeling better and that work are allowing you some time out. 

AFM - I’ve had a real good cry this morning, gosh the feeling is just awful. We picked ourselves up and then went to one of our fave places for some lunch. 

I phoned the hospital to inform them of the outcome so they are going to send out a follow up appointment which should take place in the next few weeks.

I’ve booked an appointment with my Doctor for Monday, I can’t face work on Monday because no one except my Manager knows what’s going on, they will all be asking if I’m okay, if everything went well and I’m a bit temperamental at the moment. I just need another week. 

I’ve got an interview for a job promotion on Thursday, I wouldn’t mind but I’ve been acting up in the job for over 2 years but I’ve had to apply like everyone else (all 400 of them). Anyway HR have confirmed that my interview can be rearranged if I’m still off. I also still need to prepare as I’ve not been able to focus on it with everything else going on.

I hope you all have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Molly87

Natalie I think you are right to if you don’t feel ready. Going back is so hard and I’ve had 2 times when I’ve broken down! Make sure you are ready. Yes I’m at Liverpool for my last NHS cycle - so lucky I got 3 otherwise I’d be paying now and we have already paid out £10000 for other fertility ops / donor sperm etc so any more would cripple us! 

I’ve just had my Nk results. They are in the normal range. That doesn’t surprise me - not sure why but I don’t get the feeling there’s a problem just that we’ve been really unlucky (maybe wishful thinking....). Part of me can’t be bothered with the second biopsy but I guess it’s stupid not to and it acts as the scratch.  I started CoQ10 and DHA last month to see if that has any impact on the quality of our embryos next round. 

I find Christmas really difficult because it’s so children orientated. It reminds me so much of what I can’t do and don’t have! I guess that’s why I wanted a distraction and a real chance I was pregnant over the Christmas period but never mind. We got a puppy last Christmas which helped last year! xx


----------



## Natalie90

Molly - Yeah I really don’t want to be breaking down as they’d sense something wasn’t quite right. I’m too much of a private person to be telling people at work, people have big mouths.

Good news about the result, at least you can rule that out now. What will the second biopsy tell you that the first won’t? Sorry to sound thick. I agree about the luck, it’s a lottery. 

Are you local to Liverpool then? I’m only about 45 mins - 1 hour from there.

I love the puppy idea, my fiancé would love a dog and so would I. What dog do you have? 

I know exactly what you mean about Christmas but let’s keep positive because hopefully this time next year we will be parents or at least be pregnant xxx


----------



## Molly87

We are about 30 mins away in Warrington. 

We’ve got two dogs now. One golden retriever and we got a long haired silver dapple miniature dachshund last Christmas. She is gorgeous! They are both our babies! Together with our ragdoll cat! Already have our hands full.... 

That’s a nice thought about next Christmas! Staying as positive as possible is the best way to get through it. I know our time will come eventually. It will happen when it’s meant to my husband said today! He has planned a surprise for me tomorrow to cheer me up so that’s nice. 

Apparently the amount of Nk cells can vary month to month so they like to do 2 to get a clearer picture. 1 is just a snapshot and could be ‘a good month’. xx


----------



## Natalie90

We are also 30 minutes away from Warrington. We live near junction 30 of the M6. If you want to swap numbers, let me know. It would be nice to have someone to chat to but I completely understand if you just want to stay talking on here and remain anonymous.

Wow your doggies sound so cute. My sister has a miniature sausage dog, she’s 1 and very cute (black and tan).

That makes sense with a second biopsy.

I like the sound of that next Christmas too xx


----------



## Molly87

You aren’t too far at all then! We’re near junction 20 and junction 10 of the M56. I’ll send you a message, id love to swap numbers. xx


----------



## Woofox37

Hi everyone, only just catching up - sorry!

Natalie - so sorry it was bfn. I’m glad you have another round on the nhs and I so hope you that will be the one ! It’s good you made it to OTD this time although I know that’s no consolation. I know how hard it is, hope you’re having a massive glass of wine and that hubby managed to cheer you up a bit x 

Hannahdaisy - enjoy Norfolk x wrap up it’s bloody cold! 

Molly - glad you nk cells came back normal and hope the next test is the same -although in a way you almost probably want the opposite so there is a reason.i was the same we had unexplained although our age probably had a bit to do with it. I reckon it’s just been bad luck I’m sure your time is coming x 

Mrsmeggy - that bleeding must’ve been so scary !im so glad it was all ok and seems to have been from the cervix. And my glad your work are being accommodating too.

LXP - how was the Amh result have you had it yet?

AFM i was so nervous about our 16 week scan which we had yesterday don’t know why really just feel in limbo since I haven’t properly felt the babies yet - just a few popping type things which I’m not sure are them or gas! Anyway we had to go to UCLH in London as they are more knowledgeable in identical twin pregnancies and know what risk factors to look for. All was fine and the staff there was so lovely and informative and reassuring. The twins were a little camera shy and had their back to my tummy lol but we found out they are boys so that was exciting ! Starting to feel slightly more real now but still will worry until they are safe in my arms. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening Ladies, Hope its ok to just dive straight in. I needed to take some time out and get my head in the right headspace. Pleased to see everyones updates its so lovely to hear how you are all getting on.

Update for us - We have had our review and some additional blood test, just waiting to see what the results are and whether we need to repeat them in 12 weeks. We have decided on the next round which will probably be in the new year around jan/feb. We are going to try the scratch see if that helps with implantation. Its so frustrating that every is perfect and that embryo just doesn't want to stick. Ive lost the last stone so my BMI is not perfect and I'm eating super healthy for the next 3 months to try and get us the best quality eggs. Really scared about the next fresh round, This will be our second go so I'm hoping we get something to freeze, its almost 18 months since i did my last cycle and I'm going to be 37 I'm really scared about my egg quality but praying everything will be ok. We very luckily get 3 rounds with our trust. Im just hoping that one of them works, Im so desperate to be a mum.

Sending you all lots of love and positive vines.

Jen 

xx


----------



## Molly87

Hi Jenstuttz, lovely to hear from you! Glad to hear you are positive and moving forward with your next round. I completely get how you feel, there seems no reason why our embryos won’t implant either. We are about to start our 3rd round so praying for success and some frozen! What bloods have you had? I had some to check for thyroid issues and sticky blood although all were fine. 

AFM - AF arrived yesterday (1 week early) and we’ve decided we just want to get on now so I’m going to ring the clinic and get started! It should mean egg collection and transfer a week or so before Christmas if all goes to plan.


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Molly - good luck with your next cycle. We decided to wait until after Christmas to try and reduce the stress. Are you having a fresh cycle?

I had bloods to check for problems implanting and to check my thyroid level. They rang and said frustratingly that they are all fine and normal. We have a weight appt to check my BMI in dec and then will get our schedule for January. Its days like today im glad i work from home as ive just been bursting into tears all day.

Life is so cruel and unfair. 

I hope we all get the happy ending we deserve eventually.

Jen


----------



## Natalie90

Woofox - Thank you. I’m glad your scan went well, 2 boys how lovely. 

Jen - Its lovely to hear from you, I was wondering how a few of the originals are doing. I’ve missed Sally too.

Your right life is cruel but our time will come, I just know it. Keep positive.

I know what you mean about emotions, I’ve struggled over the weekend since our BFN on Friday but I’m just going to focus on our next cycle, I could cry and cry otherwise.

Well done on your BMI, I’d like to lose around a stone by our next cycle, which I know I can do if I put my mind to it because I’ve already lost 7. We will probably be cycling at the same time.

Xx


----------



## LXP

Hey Ladies 

How are you all doing? 

Natalie wow - 7 Stone thats amazing! 

Jenstuttz I'm sorry you are having such a bad time - are you talking to any one? 

Molly have you started DR yet? 

Woofox I cannot believe you must already be 17 weeks! How are you doing? 

Mrsmeggypenny how are you doing now? 

Hi to everyone I have missed x


----------



## Molly87

Hi LXP,

How’s things with you? I’m currently sat in the waiting room for my drugs appointment! I’m expecting to start on Norethisterone Monday and baseline scan around 27th / 28th nov. Expect to start stimms then as I’m on the short protocol. Time is going slowly at the moment but hoping when stimms start it will fly! Only about 3 weeks to go! xx


----------



## Woofox37

Molly - that time will fly by - best of luck to you xx

LXP - I’m doing good thank you. On Tuesday I will be 19 weeks and have my first consultant appointment and scan which I’m nervous about. When will the nerves stop? !!! Probably not until I have the babies safely in my arms I expect. Last scan was a few weeks ago and all was fine but you can’t help but panic in between. Haven’t felt anything I can definitely say is my babies yet but have had some little pops and flutters which I hope is them but which could also be gas lol. How are things with you?

Mrsmeggypenny - have you felt your little one yet ?

Xxxx


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies 

Woofox I hope your appointment went well today? I cannot believe you are 19 weeks already - bet it hasn't gone that quickly for you...

Molly I hope the next three weeks go quickly for you - guess it is only two now.....

AFM - I am surprised scared and apprehensive to say we are pregnant. I got our BFP two weeks ago today but did not want to say anything straight away. We have had two MC before 6 weeks and a MMC diagnosed at a 7 week scan which stopped at 6+3. I have however been taking vitamin D and progesterone this time mind.  I am also happy to say my clinic agreed to write me a private prescription even though this is a Natural miracle! I had my TSH and HCG tested on Monday when I think I was 5+4 and my TSH is 1.32 which is great and my HCG was very high at 36,885. I am scared this is too high...... I have more bloods tomorrow to check it is going up. Any tips or advise greatly received....


----------



## Molly87

LXP that is amazing!!! Congratulations. xx

Yes I have my baseline scan on 26th so hoping to start stimms then! So hopefully looking at egg collection in around 4 weeks. xx


----------



## Woofox37

LXP - wow! Congratulations, so pleased for you. That is a very high HCG result, you never know, you could be having twins too! Mine was 29,967 at 6 weeks pregnant and they told me there was a very high chance of twins and they were correct. I was exactly like you, cautiously optimistic. Will you have a scan soon?

Molly - the baseline scan will come round soon enough. So will you have collection before Christmas and transfer ?

AFM - I had my first consultant appointment yesterday at 19 weeks. Have my 20 week scan next week so someone messed up my bookings along the way as really I should have had one at 18 weeks to avoid weekly scans which my consultant said was unnecessary. She was pretty rude, didn’t introduce herself, hadn’t read my notes and almost didn’t do the scan because she said there was no need since I’d be having one next week. I told her I want one as i haven’t had one since 16 weeks and they’re supposed to be fortnightly. She then rolled her eyes and said she would do it if I really wanted to which I said yes please, for reassurance if nothing else. Then, when I was having the scan she was taking measurements and said I needed to stop breathing as my belly moving was affecting the accuracy! She told me to try and not breathe until she said and it was ages so I had to breathe and then she grumpily said, “you need to stop breathing I told you”. Things went on like this for a while and I felt so uncomfortable. She also coughed all the way through as she was very hoarse and throaty. She also had a go at her assistant in front of me as to why I was there and that I shouldn’t have been booked in for 19 weeks. At the end she did apologise for not wanting to scan me and turned quite nice in the end. I think my mum might have given her an evil look which encouraged this. The good news is that babies are fine and growing as they should be. My next appointment with her is on my birthday in 3 weeks time and I’m going to see how she is then and if it’s bad again I’m asking to switch consultants as I can’t tolerate her attitude. It’s a nerve racking time and I was really looking forward to some reassurance and info from her and all I got was a bad attitude and being spoke to like I was stupid. Felt like I was back at school. Hope she sorts herself out by next time !!!!!


----------



## mrsmeggypenny

Molly - Not much longer to go! When do you think transfer will be?

Woofox - It took me a while, but I can definitely say that I've started to feel baby now. I've had the popping and flutters for a few weeks now, but I wasn't sure it was baby until this past weekend. I just sort of made th decision that it was baby because it didn't make sense as wind (at that moment in time).

I agree with the nerves. I worry about baby all the time, but I don't think it'll ever stop even once he or she is here. They'll just change and become different worries. 

Ugh! Consultants. I told you about my one, and she wasn't very good either. I'm still waiting for an appointment with the consultant at the big hospital. I'm glad you stood up for yourself and your babies. It must be so nice to see them every other week! I hope things are better at your next appointment. 

Have you started buying anything yet?

LXP - That's amazing news! I'm glad your clinic stepped in and wrote you a prescription. Try not to worry too much. Have you made your booking in appointment yet? 

AFM - I have my anomoly scan on Monday when I'll be exactly 20 weeks. DH and I have decided to keep the gender a surprise so we won't be finding out. We've also decided that we're going to have the sonographer write it down and seal it in an envelope in case we decide to find out later. We thought even if we don't open it before April, it'll be a nice keepsake. Not much else going on here. 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## LXP

Evening ladies

Woofox I have twins on my mum and dad's side both sets are non identical and a boy and a girl. One set are my cousins the other my aunt and uncle. I hope my bloods tomorrow will continue to show it increasing and I may pay for a private scan to find out... I'm sorry about your consultant. I agree give them one more chance then onto the next...

Mrsmeggypenny 20 weeks wow!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

LXP - congratulations, amazing news!! I have to say, I would definitely be booking in for a private scan. Our clinic booked us in for 2.5 weeks after OTD so it sounds like you'd be around that time anyway? I really hope that you get wonderful news from your blood tests and the scan too if you choose to have one.

Molly - that's exciting news!

Woofox - that's horrible to hear about the consultant. I would've stood my ground too and asked to see the babies so I think you did the right thing. So good to hear that everything is going well.

Mrsmeggy - we always said that a surprise would be amazing, we're just not patient enough though! Good to hear that you're doing well 

AFM - Fin has turned 10 months old which I cannot believe! Time is just flying by. He's a bit poorly at the moment and wheezing so took him to the doctors yesterday and they prescribed him an inhaler, he doesn't enjoy using it very much though! It's my day off today and it's been a bit rubbish, went to take Fin to his baby class and as I put the pram in the boot one of the windows smashed and glass went everywhere, including over Fin and in his car seat  been sat around all day waiting for the repair people and they're working on it now. They don't really know how it happened but it could've been someone trying to break in or we've had gardeners around and they could've maybe flicked something up at the car.


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies

I have had my bloods back and they are now 49,017 up from 36,885, so I don't think the increase is enough for twins. I do ovulate early in my cycle so I am putting the higher numbers down to that. Scan booked in for the 28th which seems like a lifetime away! 

Hannah I hope Fin is getting on better with his inhailer - I am sure it will come with practice.


----------



## Molly87

Hi all,

Woofox and mrsmeggypenny I can’t believe how quickly the time is going! Sorry you had difficult consultants it really does make all the difference! 

So I am hoping egg collection will be around 10th December which means ET will be around 15th (if we get to day 5!). If that all goes to plan OTD will be Boxing Day! Hoping for a Christmas miracle. xx


----------



## LXP

Fingers crossed for an amazing Christmas present for you Molly xx


----------



## Bossy

Hey everyone, 

I haven't been on here for some time because my anxiety was through the roof! After 4 years of trying and losses I'm finally 12weeks pregnant! I had my scan yesterday and everything seem to be ok. I had some small bleeds until week 10 so I never thought I would get here! We also found out we are having a little boy

Molly really hoping for a Christmas miracle for you xx


----------



## hannahdaisy

Good luck Molly.

Bossy - wow, congratulations  so pleased for you xx


----------



## LXP

Morning ladies just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Mollie let us know how you get on x


----------



## Molly87

Ah thanks everyone! AF is here so hopefully no reason why we can’t get going tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Natalie90

Hello everyone 

I’ve not been on here for a while, hope you are all okay. It’s great to hear things are progressing well for those of you who are pregnant. Time is passing by so quickly.

We had our review the other week. They have made a few changes for us for our next cycle which is good. 

Firstly at the appointment I was told that the area I live in has recently been reduced from 2 to 1 cycle on the NHS but because we are already in treatment they are honouring our 2nd one, thank goodness. She said sometimes they just stop it all together regardless of where things are up to. 

I’m going to be on 12 days of Bemfola instead of Menopur. It’s a pen injection so no mixing to do which is good because I was getting up at the crack of dawn last time so my partner could do the mixing before he went to work and I was knackered. Has anyone used Bemfola before? If I remember rightly she said 6 amps. 

They’ve said I can also use a blood thinner too which is Clexane. I’m thinking I may try it if it can only help, I’m going to double check with them. Anyone used it before?

EC will be mid January. I’m excited to get started now. AF arrived yesterday so I’m phoning up tomorrow  xx


----------



## jenstuttz

hi natalie - i haven't been on for ages either im so busy and worn out from work. Going to try and get back on her more as feel like im ready to get back stuck in.

how scary that your trust is reducing the allowance to 1. We are exceptionally lucky that we get 3 cycles so i really want to get started on our second in case the same happens to us.

I haven't taken Bemfola so sorry i cant help with that one.

Ive been doing some more research on the scratch and talking to other half about it, ive heard its not pleasant and has mixed reviews on whether it improves success rates but we are willing to give it a go 

Hope you are all well

x


----------



## hannahdaisy

Hope all goes well in January, Natalie 

Hope you're well, Jen.

How are you all? I have a day off today and I turned 30 at the weekend so I'm off for some relaxation at Champneys, can't wait! xx


----------



## Molly87

Hannahdaisy - Happy Birthday!! That sounds fab, enjoy!!

Jen I had a biopsy which acts as the scratch. It wasn’t pleasant but the pain was over soon enough! I haven’t overly read into the pros and cons though. When will you be starting again?

I’ve just had my day 10 scan - I’m a little disappointed as I’m behind what I was last cycle and we were hoping for more this time! I’ve still got 9 follicles 13 - 18mm, 1 at 10mm and 1 just below 10. Another scan on Friday when hopefully we’ve had some more growth. Expecting egg collection Monday. 

Hope you are all doing well!  xx


----------



## LXP

Afternoon Ladies 

Firstly happy birthday Hannah! It sounds like you are being spoilt as you should be on your 30th!!!

Molly they are still good numbers - remember you do not want 9 babies at once, only one maybe two! 

Jen I have had the scratch both times - it is horrible but my clinic said it is the only add one which they believe helps!

Natalie I hope DR goes smoothly and EC if here before you know it!


----------



## jenstuttz

hey ladies - just thought id post here and see how everyone is getting on.


AFM  - I have had the usual really bad anxiety thinking about our next steps. Almost 2 years since our last fresh cycle, and I'm nervous as I'm now 37. We have promised we will try and move through this cycle quicker as there have been loads of delays between attempts as i find it really difficult to process BFN's. It's just so frustrating that i can't get that embryo to stick. Really hoping the scratch helps! Wish i could upload pictures her as the weirdest thing happened to us the other day. I was in our little box room which hopefully one day will be a nursery, wrapping present and doing my positive thinking that we will have a baby one day. Later that evening i was really fancying a pancake and I'm not kidding there was what looked like a baby in the womb in the pancake! Ive showed it to my friends who were flabbergasted. Really hope its a positive sign for 2019!

Hope everyone has had a nice xmas and wishes us all the best for our attempts to complete our families in the new year xx


----------



## LXP

Happy New Year Ladies!! 

How are we all doing? 

We have had our 12 week scan and so far touch wood it looks like this one is sticking around. I am 13 weeks + 5 today and have a EDD of the 5 July. We have our final scan with the recurrent miscarriage clinic on the 11 Jan and then over to the normal NHS procedures!!!


----------



## hannahdaisy

Jen - I really hope that the pancake is a positive sign and that 2019 is your year.

LXP - wonderful news, sounds like everything is progressing really well 

Fin turned one at the weekend and it was a year ago today that we brought him home. Cannot believe how fast the time has gone.


----------

